# Over 30 & still trying for baby #1



## MrsDuck

After 2 losses and a period of wtt due to health reasons, I've just been given the ok to start ttc again. I'm over 30 and am still trying for my first rainbow baby. 

Anyone else over 30 and trying for their first?


----------



## Carybear

Me! Me! Me! I've been trying for 3 years...


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hello!
32 years old tomorrow ( happy anniversary carybear!) and ttc first. Had mmc then d and c in may. I waited one AF as doctor suggested and just had second AF this weekend. Frustrating and emotional to start this process again. 
Question carybear- it says NTNP for you. What exactly does this mean (i am somewhat new to all this lingo). I don't use OPKs, chart, temp etc so is that what that would be? 
DH and I were so calculating with BD this past month we are thinking of trying to relax and BD when we'd like. The stress of it is tough.

Sorry for everyone's losses :hugs:

Leslie


----------



## Kittycat155

31 4 years to get first BFP and lost my lil angel around 9 weeks on the 15th of July(MMC). DESPERATE to have my baby in arms and depressing as I really wanted 4 kids and seems if I get one I will be lucky. We are really not looking to do meds but seems it may come to that. Iui/Ivf will not be considered so maybe clomid but that is it.


----------



## MrsDuck

Ladies thanks for posting, im so sorry for your losses

carybear I can't imagine 3 years of opks, temping, timed :sex: I hope the :dust: works for you soon. Happy Anniversary!

Buttrfly Happy Birthday! It sounds like we are at about the same with our cycles, I'm just waiting for af to finish then me and hubby can get back at the every other day bding. If you don't temp or use opks, how do you know when you O to do timed bding? 

Kittycat I've heard of lots of people have success stories from using clomid, I hope it works for you


----------



## ItsAWonder

I am 36 and trying for my first. I had a chemical in April, got pg 10 days later and carried that to 8 weeks. Found out on 6/4 it was MMC and took Miso on 6/7. Miso did not work right and lead to major complications. Spent every other day in the hospital until d&c on 6/25. Had a very, very light AF about 7/8 when my HCG finally hit 6. Waiting for next AF and will try again. Our hope is to be back on the horse by mid-August but I really don't know what my body will do. I want to see heavier bleed than my last AF before we begin.

I am very scared. My thyroid is fine, I do not have lupus or other immune issues - so no blood clotting either. My doc said I could take aspirin but since I don't have a blood clotting issue he is not recommending it. I had an ultrasound done as well. I have two very, very small fibroids but they are not the cause. We will try once more. If I have another m/c we will see a specialist. It's really hard to think that could happen.

In the meantime, I am going to acupuncture 1-2 times per week and my CM is better, my mood is better, and I feel like it's helping me heal.


----------



## MrsDuck

Itsawonder I'm so sorry for your loss and that it was so dragged out for you :( I hope af arrives soon and you can get back to ttc. I'm glad the acupuncture is working, it definitely beats taking tablets x


----------



## flou

Hi ladies im 32. Took 19 months to get first bfp which unfortunately ended in a mc at 6 weeks. We have been trying for 8 months since mc with no luck so far. In total we have been trying for number 1 for nearly 28 months and i am feeling very frustrated by it all. Never thought it would take us this long. I always hoped i would have 2 kids by the time i was 35. Sorry for all your losses and i hope we all get our rainbow babies soon!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi flou, sorry for your loss. I know how you feel, I wanted my first baby by the time I was 30 and I'm about to be 34! It's so frustrating :( are you temping or using opks or anything or just ntnp? I hope you don't have to wait much longer for your rainbow bfp :)


----------



## flou

I dont use opks or temp as i feel that it just puts more pressure on myself. I do calculate my fertile window as my cycle is fairly regular only a little bit of variation. I can also tell when my body is approaching O and i know when i have. So i make sure we bd either every other day or every day during my fertile window. I try to be as relaxed as poss but its so difficult. I hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## MrsDuck

I don't blame you flou, it does put pressure on you. It sounds like you know your body well though so I hope you fall really really soon x


----------



## highhopes2013

I'm 33. Been TTC for 3 years. Had ivf in jan 2013 and got first ever bfp! Sadly lost the baby at 11 weeks. Just started ivf again and it's such a roller coaster being back at square 1 when I would have been 7 months pregnant.


----------



## MrsDuck

Hello high hopes, I'm so sorry for your loss. I think we all do that heartbreaking thing of counting the months and thinking 'I should have been this or that now' putting ourselves through even more heartache :( I really hope IVF works again for you and you get your rainbow baby or babies :) when will your transfer happen (if you don't mind taking about it)


----------



## highhopes2013

Thanks! I have everything crossed! 

I'm on day 5 of stims, got a good 10 days or so to go before transfer happens. Egg collection will prob be in a week's time and then if all goes well I will go for blastocyst transfer when the embryos are 5 days old.

Feeling like a pincushion at the mo - so many injections!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Good luck! I hope all the pokes and prods are for good and successful reasons!


----------



## flou

Good luck with IVF highhopes! I hope this round you get your sticky bean!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw high hopes I hope it all works out for you this go. All my crossables are crossed :)


----------



## Carybear

Good luck high!


----------



## highhopes2013

Thanks everyone! I'm trying not to get too hopeful - feels like I was so lucky to get the bfp last time, surely I can't be lucky enough for ivf to work twice in a row! It's costing an arm and a leg too coz my first cycle was nhs-funded but now I'm having to pay privately.


----------



## MrsDuck

Stay positive high hopes, it WILL happen first time again :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Carybear did you have a nice anniversary?

Buttrfly did you have a good birthday celebration?


----------



## MrsDuck

That's af over for me, so now onto the baby making :sex: ;)


----------



## flou

Good luck mrs duck hope you catch the egg this month! I'm just behind you in my cycle. Im on cd5, nearly finished AF probably tomorrow.


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks flou, oooh exciting, cycle buddies :) I hope you catch the eggy this month :dust:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Sorry been MIA! Had a pretty good bday but this week has been tough emotion wise. Too much crying and thinking. I don't want to forget but I wonder when I will feel better.

Sorry for everyone's losses as well.

Mrsduck- to be honest I am more new to all this stuff and get easily overwhelmed so don't want to use OPKs etc. we BD every other day around fertile times. When I got my BFP we weren't even really tracking anything so I am hoping it is that easy but we will see. We may take a more relaxed approach this month because of how emotional we have both been.

CD 8 today...where is everyone else in their cycle?
Good luck highhopes on your journey. Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw buttrfly :hugs: I know it is a roller coaster of emotions. People say the less stressed you are the easier things just 'happen' so I don't blame you taking the pressure off yourselves. I'm cd 8 too and flou is just behind us on cd6, so there are a few of us just days apart, I'm not sure where the others are in their cycles?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Nice to be so close in cycles!
How does everyone do testing? I wait until late AF but since joining here realize girls tend to test very early.


----------



## MrsDuck

I tend to wait too, but I know others do test early. I try not to do too much symptom spotting either coz I don't want to get my hopes up :) but easier said than done ;)


----------



## flou

I wait until im late as well. Don't want the disappointment of seeing a bfn. I also try not to symptom spot but it can be hard not to. Good luck ladies!


----------



## MrsDuck

Good luck to you too x


----------



## Carybear

Yeah... I had a wonderful anniversary... I'm a writer so mu hubby surprised me with a laptop and a new computer!!! Totally awesome... Every year I'm so thankful to have him in my life... Just gets better with age..

I'm on cd1... Witch arrived with no spotting


----------



## MrsDuck

Wow carybear sounds like hubby spoilt you rotten :) boo for the witch showing up though without warning :(


----------



## highhopes2013

I got sick of symptom spotting so try not to do it anymore. But if my period is late it's still hard not to get hopeful! I'm on cd11 today although since I'm doing ivf it will be a different journey to the rest of you ladies - no BD at all for me!!! 

Got a scan today to check on growth of my follicles. Hopefully egg collection will be this week.


----------



## Carybear

FX'd for you highhopes...

How are you doing Mrs. Duck?

This is the first month since my mc last November that I'm back to a 30day cycle. I think after 9 months I'm finally getting back to normal....


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh high hopes I've got everything crossed for you :)

I'm well thanks carybear, yay for your cycle being back to normal, it does seem to take a while after a mc doesn't it. I've got everything crossed for you too :)


----------



## lindouce

hi ladies , this was my first af after my mc last month and i am now on cd 14 , keeping my fingers crossed for us all .


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi jssmprime :dust: I hope you don't have to wait long for your first bfp. Where are you in your cycle? 

Lindouce I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: as you are cd14 are you just coming up to O or are you now in the tww? 

I hope it all happens soon for us all xx


----------



## Carybear

Good morning everyone!

So, I think I'm going to try temping this month... I'm currently on cd4 and am still bleeding... This is a good thing because it means I'm back to normal.. It's starting to taper off, but that is what I normally would have done..


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for your body being back to 'normal' carybear. Good luck with temping, I know lots of ladies swear by it but I couldn't cope with the pressure of it. If you are a good sleeper, without needing to get up for a pee during the night like me ;) I'm sure it wouldn't be too bad. Have you temped before? Opks are enough stress for me haha


----------



## flou

Hi ladies my mil has left after a short stay with us. It was lovely to see her but we can now begin bding this month. I am expecting to O Monday next week. Fxd for bfps for everyone!


----------



## MrsDuck

Whoo whoo get :sex: flou. I hope you catch that eggy :)


----------



## highhopes2013

Good luck to all u ladies hoping to catch the egg soon! I'm getting closer to egg collection. Going in for daily scans and blood tests now. Got 30 follicles developing...hopefully most of those have an egg in!


----------



## flou

highhopes2013 said:


> Good luck to all u ladies hoping to catch the egg soon! I'm getting closer to egg collection. Going in for daily scans and blood tests now. Got 30 follicles developing...hopefully most of those have an egg in!

Good luck! I hope you manage to get loads of good eggs!


----------



## Carybear

I do get up sometimes to pee... Will drink less water at night  

I've never temped before, so this will be my first attempt.. OPK's don't work for me. I get like five straight days of positive OPK's.. I means like the line is darker than the control line for the whole time..,


----------



## ItsAWonder

On CD 3 of my second AF since my second miscarriage. No PMS, cramps or clots which is what my acupuncturist was trying to achieve. Bleeding is lighter than normal but much better than my first AF. DH and I are going to begin not protecting this month and will see what happens. I think I am going to use OPKs but not going to temp or anything else - for now.

Of course I am terrified and excited all at the same time. I know if I get pregnant I will be afraid it's too soon, but if I wait I will feel like I missed an opportunity. I am going to do my best to just have fun with the process and TRY not to over think it... 

Good luck to everyone else. Hope to see some good news here soon!


----------



## highhopes2013

Good luck itsawonder!


----------



## MrsDuck

Highhopes that's fantastic news. I hope you get lots of eggs x

Wow carybear you must get a really long surge or something, mine is really quick, I get a faint line then a positive and back to faint again over a couple of days. Good luck with the temping :)

Itsawonder that's a great attitude to have. I hope you don't have to wait too long for your rainbow bfp :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I wish I worked less so I had more time to keep up :) haha just wanted to say hello and good luck to all! Will answer more later


----------



## MrsDuck

You all need tickers so that we can remember who is next to O and getting ready to test so that we can cheer each other on :) it's a bfp month I can feel it :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Easy way to remember mine... Same exact as yours Mrsduck :) when will you test ?


----------



## Carybear

I hear ya mrs. Duck... How do I get a ticker? 

It will be a little while before I o but I feel really good about this month....

It's a wonder... This AF I also had no pms (except for a slight headache), no cramps, and no spotting... So is that a good thing???


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi itsawonder, jssmprime, lindoice. Sorry for all of your losses.

Itsawonder- how do you like acupuncture and what is it helping you with? Always wondered about it.

I'm on CD 11 and tying not to stress it like I had last month. Last week was a really emotional me for some reason. Everything reminded me of mc, pregnancy etc and I could not keep my mind anywhere else.


----------



## highhopes2013

When r u all going to be testing? I will be POAS around August 20th - feels ages away ATM!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Supposed to get AF the 17th so if I am late I will do around the 20th also. Are you testing early or waiting until you are late?


----------



## highhopes2013

I'm having ivf so have to test on a certain day. The clinic will tell me exactly when but it will be around 20th.


----------



## MrsDuck

I'd like to think I'll wait to test, but I give in too easily if signs are good and then I test ;) af is due around 17th. My line on my opk is starting to go dark yay

High hopes how many eggs will they put back in? I'm so excited for you :)

To get a ticker find a ticker you like that someone is using on bnb and click on it. That will take you to their website then follow the instructions on create a ticker on their website and then post the code on your bnb signature hey presto! 

Ooh buttrfly we are proper cycle buddies haha


----------



## ItsAWonder

Carybear & Buttrfly- from what I understand no PMS is a really good thing. I guess we are not supposed to have cramps or clots during AF either, which I did not have this month. PMS and the rest are caused by stagnant blood flow in the body. I knew my liver was a tiny bit off based on a blood draw. I did not tell the acupuncturist but she knew that from feeling my pulse of all things. Liver function has a lot to do with the body's ability to clot properly. I tested negative for all blood clotting disorders, but I wonder if my liver had anything to do with the losses. My doc does not want me to take aspirin so I am hoping that acupuncture does the trick if there is a blood flow issue.

What I am using acupuncture for - initially I was just so sad that I didn't know why I was going. I asked her to just do what she thought I needed. She decided to work on my energy level, my liver function and over all fertility. I have been going twice a week which she recommended for the first few weeks. Even though I only need to go once a week now, I am still going twice. I feel happy, awake, aware, no PMS at all, easiest AF of my life and I had her work on a pulled tendon which I injured a year ago and that is almost healed.

For me, it's worth every penny. It is very expensive but to feel the way I do now - there is no cost too high. My husband and I discussed the cost together but he sees how well I am doing and wants me to keep going. I have always been a happy person but now I am happy and stress free.

I don't know how to explain it but if you can, go. It's the best decision I ever made.


----------



## MrsDuck

Itsawonder it sounds like a wonderful experience, I'm pleased it has been so successful for you and has had a real positive outcome for you :) I'm a bit of a chicken so would only try it as my last resort, but I know a lot of ladies on here wouldn't be without it :)


----------



## ItsAWonder

I thought you were a duck, not a chicken... mmwwahhhhhahah... okay really cheezy joke...

Just an interesting FYI - The great thing about acupuncture that I learned - they do not have to use needles if you are afraid or sensitive. My acupuncturist uses Moxy (I think that's the name). It's small piles of incense that she forms into cones and lights on my skin. It just gets warm and then she pulls it off. It also helps with blood flow. I get needles as well b/c I like them, but you don't have to. 

This is not to push you, I just didn't know this until I went and she asked if I was okay w/ needles.


----------



## Carybear

Sounds interesting... Today is cd5 and I'm still bleeding some... This is awesome because AF has literally been 1-3 days for me... I still had a few clots, but nothing like I used to have... I actually have a flow which I haven't really had... This truly has been the easiest AF... I dd get a little tired fom the heavy flow, but no cramps or the terrible lower back ache I usually get...


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha itsawonder :)
Oh that's interesting, I just assumed that it was purely needles

Carybear I hope this 'normal' cycle is the start of a bfp month for you :) it certainly indicates your body is back in tune, that's fantastic :) 

Afm I've got the start of ewcm so it looks like I'm gearing up to O yay


----------



## highhopes2013

That's interesting about acupuncture. Do the needles hurt? I considered it alongside my ivf cycle but its already costing us £6000 so couldn't really afford it.

I'm going to push for 2 embryos to be out back in. Hopefully they will do a blastocyst transfer which is when they are 5 days old. Looks like egg collection will be on Monday. I've been having daily scans and blood tests this week along with two injections every day too. Feeling like a pincushion! And I'm scared of needles!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Wow that's expensive but will be worth every penny :)
Good luck for the egg collection and I hope they do the blastocyst for you :)


----------



## ItsAWonder

I don't think the needles hurt but I also don't have a fear of needles. Most of them I don't even feel, or I feel a twinge for about three seconds which goes away. Once I had one that felt like it hit a nerve so the twinge stayed. I told the acupuncturist and she took it out and put it in another spot. They don't feel anything like needles at a doctors. They are very, very thin and they will start with short needles that barely penetrate the skin. I do find that I am more sensitive right before and during my period. If you do try it, I would say go between AF ending and ovulation if you can - this is when you will be least sensitive.

The expense - it's a lot. I am in the US. The charge is $65 per visit (about £45) , plus I tip. 

I wish you the best of luck with your collection!! Re: needles, try to breathe out as they insert the needle. I don't know why, but it helps a lot. It's a trick I learned from piercers who are friends.


----------



## flou

Good luck highhope. Fxd for you!

Mrs duck - hope you catch the egg. I've noticed increase in cm but not yet ewcm but think i am on course to O about Tuesday.


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm not sure what's going on with my cycle. I'm due to O Saturday but no ewcm yet which is odd. 

Flou Are you getting those :spermy: ready for the eggy haha. GL to you too :)


----------



## Carybear

I had ewcm mixed in with the tail end of AF... This AF was 6 days  since the mc... They've been 1-3 days... I thanking God for a normal cycle


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay that's fantastic news carybear, now get :sex: and get those :spermy: waiting for the eggy :)


----------



## Carybear

We're going to try every other day for the next two weeks... I should o next Thursday or Friday... The two week wait will begin when I go back to work, so it will help with the wait. Beginning of the school year is always so busy


----------



## MrsDuck

So you in the us are just finishing your school holidays and we in the uk are just starting. That's our plan too, every other day bd'ing :) GOod luck :) I'm due to O any day now


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Itsawonder, sounds great about acupuncture. I wonder how much it is for me without insurance. Truth is I am still cringing from bills from d and c. I can't believe the nerve of insurance companies having people pay for this. I just got another notice saying that my insurance company overpaid so I need to pay more than I though. Ugh

How is everyone doing? CD14.. You and me mrsduck! Trying the whole not go crazy and relax approach. We will see how it works. Sometimes it feels chore like so it is tough. I can sense it is tough on DH too. Worth it though, right girls?


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no buttrfly that's awful, definitely sucks you having to pay more! 

Yeah we're both cd14 but I don't think I've o'd yet as ewcm only arrived today and opk still not positive, looks like it's late this month.

Yup it becomes a chore around o time but needs must ;) keep :sex: we'll all get there :) 

Are you on track to O today buttrfly?


----------



## highhopes2013

How's it going ladies? I'm back from my egg collection. Bit disappointed coz they only got 3 eggs. FC they are mature enough and fertilise!


----------



## Carybear

Sorry they only got three high hopes, but praying that all three become rainbows....


----------



## highhopes2013

I've got everything crossed! They will call in the next couple of hours if the eggs are no good.


----------



## Carybear

Crossing everything for ya!!!


----------



## highhopes2013

Thanks carybear! Feel sick with nerves! Xx


----------



## highhopes2013

No phone call which means at least 1 egg was mature. FC they fertilise now!!!


----------



## TXJen

Hi ladies! May I join this thread? I just turned 31 - miscarried naturally on July 17th (3 days after my birthday). 2 days later, we had to put our beloved dog down due to cancer so it's been a very emotional ride. My hcg levels hit 0 last week and this week I started to get "high fertility" indications on my ovulation tests, so I'm finally starting to feel like there is hope. 

Good luck to everyone. :)


----------



## MrsDuck

High hopes sorry they only took 3 but I've got everything crossed for you, I hope all 3 are mature, it could be triplets :) 

Carybear I love the new ticker :) it's almost time to start :sex: :) 

Hi txjen of course you can join us, I'm so sorry for your losses, you have been through a tough time recently :( that's great news that you are gearing up to ovulate, I hope it's not long before you see a bfp :)


----------



## flou

Highhopes i hope the egg is fertilised and this will lead you to your little one. 

Hi Txjen sorry for your loss. I hope you get a sticky bean soon! Also your birthday is really close to mine, mine's the 15th.

I think I have O'd a little earlier this month so i am now into the tww. I'm a teacher enjoying my summer hols and i find my cycles are always a few days shorter when im not working. Shows what effect stress can have on us.


----------



## ItsAWonder

CD9 here and no signs of O yet - which is good. I think my cycles are getting back on track and hope O comes in the cd13-16 day window. Will be on a mini weekend getaway this weekend so really hope O is while we are away. Had gotten pg with my two miscarriages with SMEP. Will probably go back to that next month but for now, will just bd when we feel like it. Need to relax and have some fun!

Sounds like everyone else is on track as well so good luck to all here

Highhopes - strong good luck to you! Can't wait to see what happens.

TXJen - welcome. Sorry for your recent heartache. I hope things improve for you soon.


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi flou :hi: that's interesting about oing early when not working. Yay for being in the tww, I've got everything crossed for you :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Itsawonder enjoy your mini break and I hope you make a holiday baby :)


----------



## flou

MrsDuck said:


> Hi flou :hi: that's interesting about oing early when not working. Yay for being in the tww, I've got everything crossed for you :)

Thanks mrs duck also got fxd for you too!


----------



## Carybear

I teach too... What age do you teach Flou? We are just heading back :-( I did summer school this year so didn't get much of a break...

Thanks Mrs. Duck  we have already started... Lol...

Wonder.. We are pretty close in cycles... What is your cycle length?

Highhopes ... FX'd for ya! Glad at least one was mature! Hope to hear that all three were!

Txjen... Welcome... So sorry for the hard time you've had lately!


----------



## flou

Carybear said:


> I teach too... What age do you teach Flou? We are just heading back :-( I did summer school this year so didn't get much of a break...
> 
> Thanks Mrs. Duck  we have already started... Lol...
> 
> Wonder.. We are pretty close in cycles... What is your cycle length?
> 
> Highhopes ... FX'd for ya! Glad at least one was mature! Hope to hear that all three were!
> 
> Txjen... Welcome... So sorry for the hard time you've had lately!

I teach 11-18 year olds. How about you? I teach Biology mainly and a few classes of Chemistry. We don't start our school year until september so this whole cycle will be in the hols so I am hoping that helps. My cycles are definitely a few days shorter when im not working so the stress of work does effect them. I am just trying to relax now for the next two weeks and hoping AF stays away!


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh it's getting exciting, I hope the witch is on her holidays too so we can all get our bfp's :) :) :)


----------



## Carybear

I feel very positive about this month! 

It is true... Teaching can be so stressful!

I teach fifth grade here in the us... Most of them are between 9 and 11. I teaching reading and writing.


----------



## MrsDuck

I bet teaching can be very rewarding but also very frustrating, you two must have lots of patience :)


----------



## highhopes2013

I'm a teacher too! I teach primary school kids. We go back in September. Tough summer hols though with ivf!

Well...all 3 eggs fertilised! My lil embies are in an incubator now and I will find out on Thursday whether we go for embryo transfer on Thursday or Saturday. Hopefully my rainbow baby(babies?!) is on it's way! Xx


----------



## Carybear

Lol... Frustrating indeed! I find that my frustration comes from administrators and paper work, more than anything else...

Congrats highhopes!!!! FX'd for ya


----------



## flou

highhopes2013 said:


> I'm a teacher too! I teach primary school kids. We go back in September. Tough summer hols though with ivf!
> 
> Well...all 3 eggs fertilised! My lil embies are in an incubator now and I will find out on Thursday whether we go for embryo transfer on Thursday or Saturday. Hopefully my rainbow baby(babies?!) is on it's way! Xx

Hoping these are your rainbow babies! Fxd for you!


----------



## MrsDuck

Wow what's the chance of so many of you being teachers :)

High hopes yay for all 3 being fertilised, I've got everything crossed you get your rainbow babies. GL for your transfer :happydance:


----------



## highhopes2013

Thanks ladies! Any of u close to POAS yet?


----------



## MrsDuck

Nope my O was late this month, only got my positive opk today :wacko:


----------



## ItsAWonder

Highhopes - so exciting!! Wishing you the best of luck!

Carybear - that's a very good question. Since my m/c I am on a new cycle and I don't know how long it will be. Typically I averaged right around 28 days, with my shortest being 26 and my longest 31. I am hoping to be back on track with O right around Aug 10. My luteal phase has always been 14 exactly. It's kind of all a guessing game right now. How about you? Where are you at?


----------



## Carybear

I'm cd 11... But I had ewcm tonight and I've had twinges on my left side throughout the day,,, think I will o between tonight and tomorrow... I don't usually feel twinges on my left side, and my left ovary is the one they say looks good... So... I'm feeling positive about this cycle...


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi all,
Hope everyone is having a great week! Guess we have a lot of teachers here :) my parents are retired teachers so I have heard the ins and outs. I am a social worker and currently doing outpatient mental health counseling. It has been taking a toll especially with all the woman having babies in terrible circumstances and not taking care or their kids. It really is not fair. A baby was born crack addicted and it was so frustrating to me that nothing could be done legally because she already signed her rights away. There needs to be some kind of legal action ugh. Anyway sorry for the rant.

Mrsduck- to be honest I am not sure when I O and I have not tracked. Maybe you ( and others) can help me learn about it a bit. I have been cramping on and off last few days and wonder if this is a sign. I have heard of EWCM but don't think. Have experienced. I have been wet ( sorry tmi) last couple days so don't know if this is related. Because of DH and I schedule mon and tues just does not work out for BD either way, especially since he is working until after midnight tonight. I know it only takes one time anyway so here's hoping!

Hi Txjen. I'm very sorry for both your losses. Are you TTC right away?

Highhopes great news about eggs so crossing my fingers for the rest of the process! When are you able to test?

Itsawonder yay for time away. Enjoy every moment of it while you BD and enjoy time with your DH!

Carybear and flou fingers crossed for you girls!! Hopefully this is a lucky thread for the month! :)

I won't test nail after missed AF so if all goes well probably on the 20th. I guess maybe my TWW until testing started today then


----------



## MrsDuck

It sounds like we are all ovulating about the same time, so in two weeks time we'll all be hoping af doesn't arrive

Itsawonder my cycle took months before it came back to 'normal' after a mc, unfortunately it has gone a bit squiffy this month due to a change in my thyroid meds. Just keep :sex: every other day from cd 10 and you'll cover all bases :) 

Carybear it sounds like you will be o'ing from your good side this month, I've got everything crossed for you :)

Buttrfly I'm no expert but I believe you get very wet just before the ewcm arrives and you typically O on the last day of your ewcm. If you poas you typically O 12-24 hours after your positive opk and this can be confirmed if you temp as you generally O when your temp takes its second major dive. If I've got anything wrong there girls please put me right :)

Buttrfly your work must be heartbreaking when you are trying for a baby yourself :hugs: I hope your dh is back in time for O

So ladies ready for two weeks of symptom spotting haha


----------



## ItsAWonder

CD11 here and OPK still negative, which I am happy about. Really hoping to O a bit later than normal to make sure the egg is fully mature. Perfect timing to be for me to see positive OPK between tomorrow and Sat. Typically, I get two days of pos OPKs and ovulate the first day of a negative OPK. Fingers crossed it all goes well. I am really horny right now which is usually what happens shortly before I see that smiley face! (DH loves it :)) I also won't be temping anymore as I am tired of being happy or sad depending upon my temp reading. I know I ovulate so that is enough for me.

Buttrfly - check out fertilityfriend.com. It's a great way to learn how to chart. You can use their graph rather than charting on paper and they have good tutorials. Keep in mind, it takes a good three months to really know the pattern of your cycles. Feel free to ask any questions as well, I started charting in my 20s to prevent pregnancy and have carried over to ttc for the past year.

Hoping to see some good news this month for all of us - if that's possible! Although even one of us would make me really happy!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh it'sawonder being :devil: is a great sign of O coming, keep bd'ing. I can't be bothered to temp either. Too many variables, alcohol, sleeping without covers on on hot night, not having a good sleep, needing to pee during the night, oh bugger that, opks are enough for me :) 

I'm going away now for 10 days, back just in time for everyone to start testing :) good luck everyone xx


----------



## ItsAWonder

Have fun on your trip!


----------



## highhopes2013

Have a nice holiday mrs duck! 

Think we will all be testing around the same time!


----------



## flou

Have a lovely holiday mrs duck


----------



## Carybear

Have a wonderful holiday!


----------



## highhopes2013

All 3 embies have survived. One is top quality, one is one grade below that and the third has some fragmentation. Going for transfer today!!!


----------



## highhopes2013

All done. Had two embryos transferred. One was an 8 cell this morning but by the time of transfer it was 12 cell! And the second was a 7 cell. We have left our third embie in the incubator till day 5 to see if it will be good enough for freezing. Will be testing on August 21st x


----------



## ItsAWonder

So exciting!!! Good luck. Can't wait to see your results on the 21st!

Still waiting for a positive OPK here....


----------



## flou

Good luck highhopes i have my fxd for you!


----------



## MrsDuck

High hopes that's fantastic news whoo hoo :) :happydance:


----------



## Carybear

Awesome high hopes! FX'd that you get good results....

AFM... Had watery ewcm last night.. Bd Tuesday and Wednesday nights... Then we are bding every other night through next week... I have gotten a positive OPK five days past ewcm... So we are not taking any chances


----------



## highhopes2013

Have fun BDing!!! FC that u all catch that egg!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh carybear keep :sex: xx


----------



## highhopes2013

How's it going ladies? Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

While I have some free wifi I thought I'd check out how everyone was doing.

How is everyone? Any symptoms? Xxx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks mrsduck and its a wonder for the pointers! I may try ff soon. Right now I am crossing my fingers that BDing around fertile time like last time will work. If not I will look at everything else.

Highhopes...great news! I have to admit I don't know much about the process but good to learn some. 

How's the holiday mrsduck?

Crossing fingers for you carybear...and us all of course :)

Looks like 3 of us would be testing around the same time? I will not test until after AF could be missed. I am having cramping and nausea this weekend same time last month a week before AF. So I am not the most positive right now unfortunately


----------



## flou

Hi ladies im 6 dpo today and just got sore boobs but nothing out of the usual.

Mrs duck i hope you are enjoying your holiday.

Hope everyone is doing ok today. Sending you all loads of :dust:


----------



## MrsDuck

Buttrfly I admire your willpower :) I won't test until I get home at the weekend

I had a bit of spotting yesterday so who knows :shrug:

I'm having a good holiday thanks but its a bit cooler today I might have to get the trousers out nooooooo! ;) 

:dust:


----------



## highhopes2013

Ooo could it be implantation bleeding mrs duck?

I've been having wild mood swings-laughing and sobbing like a nutter! My hormones r going crazy! Still 9 days till I can test.

Sorry u r not feeling positive butterfly, chin up xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Could be IB, I guess I'll find out in a week ;)

Ooh mood swings, I'm bad enough when af is on her way haha. Do they advise against testing early high hopes?


----------



## highhopes2013

Yeah because the drugs I've been on will take time to leave my system so would give a false positive if I tested too early.


----------



## flou

Fxd it was ib mrs duck!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Well, had a great weekend but no ovulation. Got really upset last night (CD15) b/c that is the latest I have ever gone w/out seeing a pos OPK. Then I decided to buck up and chalk it up to my body still being out of whack. Sure enough, this AM, positive OPK! So, I am not charting this month but I usually ovulate two days after my first positive OPK. (I test in the AM b/c my surge usually comes in the middle of the night.) I should ovulate on CD 18. Since we were on holiday we have been bd'ing every day and figure we will just keep that up for now. Both times I got pg we used SMEP but this month we just want to have fun.

Good luck everyone! Sounds like some positive signs on here!!


----------



## MrsDuck

High hopes you must be chomping at the bit to test, I've got everything crossed for you

Itsawonder yay for positive opk, have fun bd'ing :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Highhopes I am there with you on mood swings! Hopefully it would be a good sign but for me also AF sign :)
Mrsduck hope IB for you! You test this weekend?
Good luck with BDing itsawonder!

I'm wanting the days to go quicker so I can just know already! Patience is a virtue....at least Monday is over


----------



## flou

Hi ladies im 8dpo today and my boobs are getting more sore. Ive had cramps but also lots of gas and some constipation (sorry tmi). Am hoping its cos of a bfp but ive had these symptoms and got AF. I normally find when my pms is worse my period cramps are bad :growlmad: Hoping for a bfp rather than a painful AF.

Good luck itsawonder with the bding. Hope you catch the egg! 

I hope everyone else is feeling good today. Looks like a few of us will be testing soon, i hope we all get bfps!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Thanks ladies - and I can't wait to start seeing all of your test results!


----------



## highhopes2013

FC for u all. Flou I'm with u on the huge boobs and gassiness! Although I'm on progesterone suppositories and they are meant to do that to u I think so not counting those as symptoms. But I've also been having weird pinching/pulling pains near my belly button and random cramps too.

Dying to test but also scared it will be a bfn. One week today I will know eeeeeek!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Officially dpo 1 today! Did not get to bd yesterday but did the days leading up to ovulation. I don't expect much this month, but excited to be back in the game!

High hopes - I had that pulling by my belly button when I got pregnant! Other than being really bloated, it was my first big sign.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I have a question for you girls.... Supposed to get AF Saturday but may cave and test before then. Would you say today is too early to test? I have never tested early before...


----------



## ItsAWonder

Really, it depends upon when implantation happened. You can test positive as early as 3 days after. If you do test, and it's negative, just know that you may be testing too early. Try not to let it get you down yet. (I stress the "try".) 

If it's light, just keep testing to make sure it gets darker every two days.


----------



## flou

Good luck with testing buttrfly. If you are pg it may show up but if you get a bfn you could still be pg. 

AF is due for me until tuesday. I am going to try and wait until wednesday to test if AF hasn't arrived.


----------



## flou

Good luck wonder in the tww!


----------



## highhopes2013

I'm testing on weds too! Getting sick of waiting now :(


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks for the advise girls! I didn't have time to get a test yesterday so I guess it was meant to be that I should wait. Not sure if I will have time today and AF due tomorrow so we will see. Waiting is terrible huh ? :)


----------



## highhopes2013

Good luck buttrfly! Waiting sucks. I'm having crazy mood swings and its driving me insane!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

:( I'm there too highhopes just feeling pretty gross overall.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Good luck Buttrfly!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi ladies just back from my hols and wondering if I've missed any bfp's. it looks like we will all be testing soon. Good luck ladies :dust:

My symptoms have been sensitive :holly: mood swings, cramping but it could easily be af :shrug:


----------



## highhopes2013

Welcome back! FC for u! When r u testing?
I've had horrendous mood swings! Feel sorry for my poor DH!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw thanks highhopes. Af is due Monday not sure whether to wait or test Sunday :shrug: 

My hubby would say I'm always ratty haha so its probably not a symptom ;)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks girls. AF due today but nothing yet. Have to go to the grocery store anyway so may pick up tests. Question is do I take one this afternoon to stop that itch I am having or wait until tomorrow if AF doesn't arrive. Any advice?

Yay that everyone else's testing is coming up!! Good luck to all


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh exciting buttrfly. If you can hold your pee for a few hours then go for it today but more chance of a bfp with fmu tomorrow. Good luck xx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

How long do they say to hold urine for?


----------



## highhopes2013

Ooo buttrfly how exciting. I would try today and then again tmrw!


----------



## MrsDuck

For as long as poss buttrfly so that it's more concentrated, that's why your first pee once you wake up is best as its most concentrated 

Haha high hopes that was what I was going to say.

Buttrfly you need some cheapie tests off the Internet then you don't mind wasting them ;) 

:test:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks girls! Need some encouragement! I am terrible with holding pee, especially if I am out so wish me luck haha


----------



## MrsDuck

I can't wait to see your :bfp:


----------



## ItsAWonder

Good luck Bttrfly - can't wait to see you results!!!


----------



## Carybear

FX'd for you butterfly ... I think I Od early... AF is not due until next Sunday but I might test tomorrow


----------



## Buttrflyl553

BFN :( Oh well now just have to wait for AF to arrive. Unfortunate thing is this next month is going to be hard to BD around ovulation because of certain events.


----------



## MrsDuck

You aren't out yet buttrfly your pee could just be too diluted, how long did you hold your pee and what dpo are you?

Carybear gl for when you test I've got my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Should be around 14dpo and held for 3 and a half hours. Didnt look diluted


----------



## highhopes2013

Worth a try with fmu if AF hasn't turned up?


----------



## MrsDuck

Any news buttrfly?

I tested this morning but bfn :(


----------



## highhopes2013

I haven't dared test yet but had a tiny bit of spotting :(


----------



## MrsDuck

When are you testing high hopes? I hope the spotting is nothing xx


----------



## highhopes2013

I've got to wait till weds 21st. It's killing me! No more spotting since 5am so I'm hoping it isn't AF.


----------



## highhopes2013

Sorry about ure bfn mrs duck - maybe it's a bit too early? When is AF due?


----------



## MrsDuck

Wednesday aaaargh! Fingers crossed its not the witch :) 

Af is due for me either tomorrow or Tuesday, I'll test again tomorrow if she hasn't arrived


----------



## highhopes2013

Ooo FC for u too xx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

No AF still. Didnt want to test this morning as I want to save tests just in case ( have two more frer and two digitals). I have been getting AF cramps after testing so I feel like I jinxed it! We will see. If she doesn't come I am wondering how many days to wait to test again. FMU for me is tough because I often go a couple times during the night too.

Sorry for bfn mrsduck...hopefully still too early and it will change.
Crossing fingers for you highhopes...maybe spotting is just to throw you off ;) it is annoying how many things throw us off between AF until BFP!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hcg doubles approx every 2 days so maybe test tomorrow buttrfly?

Hopefully tomorrow will be a double whammy of bfp's ;)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

DH is bbqing this evening...would having a hot dog be a bad thing? I never know what to do in this two week ( and sometimes more!) wait.


----------



## MrsDuck

My thought is eat and drink what you fancy in the tww. Most people don't know they are pregnant until they have missed their period for a week or more and go on to have healthy pregnancies, it's just us ttcers that test early and are cautious even in the tww after O. Go on enjoy your BBQ :) xx


----------



## ItsAWonder

Doing a quick read and run before I head out the door.

Good luck to everyone in and near testing!!! Fingers crossed for all of you!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi itsawonder you need a ticker, I've forgotten where you are in your cycle? Are you about 5dpo? I hope you are well :)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Well, lightning just put a damper on my ride...

MrsDuck - I am 4 dpo today. AF expected 8/29 but my mom will be here so, if I miss AF, will probably test after she leaves about 9/4.

I am well, thanks. You?


----------



## Carybear

Hi everyone... So sorry to those who got bfn... But keep testing... You never know!

I tested this morning, thinking I might have ovulated early... If I did, I would be 11dpo but if I didn't then I might only be 7 dpo... So... A BFN but could be too early...

Praying for good news from everyone...


----------



## flou

Hi everyone. Mrs Duck and buttrfly sorry about bfn's but it may be too early. Fxd for you! As long as AF stays away you have a chance.

Highopes i have also had a small amount of brown watery spotting today and yesterday. Probably means AF will show either Monday or Tuesday but it doesn't necessarily mean we are out yet. Fxd for you highopes.

Good luck to all wherever you are in your cycle, hoping to see some bfps soon!


----------



## highhopes2013

I was hoping the same thing flou but it's getting heavier. Did a test today and its bfn :(


----------



## Carybear

Sorry highhopes...


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no high hopes I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Bfn for me again this morning :(


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Highhopes does that mean AF is here?:( spotting doesn't always necessarily mean that...and sorry for bfn.

Sorry for bfn mrsduck you are due Wednesday? If so there is still time.

How is everyone else? No AF for me yet and cramping on and off last 3 days. Just wish I knew...I'm afraid to test again just yet but will either tues or wed if no AF.


----------



## MrsDuck

I'll keep testing each morning now until either bfp or af, yup af due tomorrow or Wednesday 

Buttrfly I bet you will get a line when you test tomorrow. Don't use a digi though they aren't sensitive enough xx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I have two frers left and two digitals. I was going to do frer . I probably shouldn't have wasted money on digital but I love to see the word pregnant on it :) only other time i have been late for AF was a month before my positive and I was 4 days late so I keep thinking about that too. Had a dream I had a positive and in the dream DH said " how will we go through this again" and my mother didnt care. My brain is obviously working on overdrive!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Mrsduck are you using frers or did you buy cheapies?


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh I know a few ladies who have had pregnancy dream just before their bfp :) 

I've got cheapies, one frer and one digi. I'll use the cheapies until I get a faint line then move on to the frer just to confirm and then the digi later on :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I know results on frer should come up within 3 minutes. How long do you wait to accept result and throw out test?


----------



## MrsDuck

Doesn't it say something like do not read after 10 mins or something like that? Does that mean you have a line? :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

No this is for future reference haha. I threw my last test out after like 5 min because I was upset and just wondered about it. I'm at work until 8pm tonight so no possible lines until early tomorrow!


----------



## MrsDuck

I don't throw mine out until they are well and truly dry, just in case a line appears ;)

I'll be logging on tomorrow to see your beautiful line :)


----------



## ItsAWonder

10 minutes is the max time. Anything after that can be a false positive. 

So excited to see you all getting closer to test time. Makes my wait go by a little faster.

Still not anticipating anything on my end as it's my first month back so I am enjoying the tww a bit more than usual (stress on the "bit more").

Everyone hanging in okay?


----------



## highhopes2013

I thought AF had arrived this morning but she's gone again. Had nothing since about 8am. Could be the progesterone I've been out on but will test again in the morning. I used a digital test this morning and got bfn but it wasn't fmu and I've read that the digital ones aren't as sensitive anyway? Any of u ladies heard this? X


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Yes digitals are not as sensitive. I have a couple but will wait while. Some others have gotten positive on regular tests and negative on digitals for quite some time until levels go up


----------



## ItsAWonder

Well HH, that sounds promising! I don't know if it's progesterone but is it usual for your AF to come and go?

My experience with digitals, I hate to say, is that they are very sensitive. I got a big fat "pregnant" the day before my chemical. The line of my frer the morning before was barely visible so I took the digi thinking that would be my for sure answer. Low and behold - I don't use them anymore. But it may just be too early to test. If your hormones are not high yet it can be the cause of early spotting as well. This is why so many have a fake AF the first month - body just isn't detecting it (which is not at all a bad thing).


----------



## MrsDuck

Itsawonder it's my first month back too but I'm not enjoying it haha

High hopes yay for the spotting stopping. Yes you are right the digis aren't very sensitive, have you got a frer you could use tomorrow, they are much more sensitive?


----------



## MrsDuck

I found this on the net about sensitivity of pregnancy tests

https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/compare.html


----------



## highhopes2013

I've just gone out and bought first response so will try with fmu tomorrow. Spotting has totally stopped again. I normally do get a bit of spotting but not like this - light brown and stringy. But then again I have been pumped full of drugs so who knows what will happen! Thanks for all your support ladies x


----------



## ItsAWonder

highhopes2013 said:


> I've just gone out and bought first response so will try with fmu tomorrow. Spotting has totally stopped again. I normally do get a bit of spotting but not like this - light brown and stringy. But then again I have been pumped full of drugs so who knows what will happen! Thanks for all your support ladies x

Good luck, good luck, good luck!!!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Good luck highhopes!!


----------



## flou

Good luck highhopes and everyone else who is testing!

I haven't had any spotting today but for some reason i get a couple of days of spotting a day off then AF. So im expecting AF tomorrow. If it manages to stay away i will test wednesday.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

So hard to concentrate on work when I am wondering what is going on. I hope my body isn't just playing tricks on me and I am late for a good reason!


----------



## Minnie Mummy

Never give up hope ladies. I have 2 DS and had given up hope of baby no.3 after 7 m/c's so sold all my baby stuff only to find I am now 11 weeks pg. :happydance:


----------



## MrsDuck

Good luck high hopes and everyone else :dust: 

Flou I'm normally the same, a couple of days of spotting then a day of nothing then bam af


----------



## MrsDuck

Minnie mummy that's a wonderful story, I'm so sorry for all your mcs but congratulations on this pregnancy :)


----------



## MrsDuck

So that's 3 of us testing tomorrow eeek exciting :)


----------



## highhopes2013

Good luck to all of u testing tmrw...sending u all positive vibes x


----------



## highhopes2013

Bfn :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no high hopes I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Bfn for me too :(


----------



## highhopes2013

Sorry for u too mrs duck x


----------



## flou

Minnie Mummy said:


> Never give up hope ladies. I have 2 DS and had given up hope of baby no.3 after 7 m/c's so sold all my baby stuff only to find I am now 11 weeks pg. :happydance:

Congratulations! Its lovely to hear positive stories!


----------



## flou

I haven't tested yet but still no AF. I have had some more watery brown discharge again today after going to the loo. 

Sorry for the bfn highopes and mrs duck. Your not out until AF shows.


----------



## MrsDuck

Are you testing tomorrow flou?


----------



## flou

Buttrflyl553 said:


> So hard to concentrate on work when I am wondering what is going on. I hope my body isn't just playing tricks on me and I am late for a good reason!

Ive got my fxd for you that you get your bfp soon. I know women who haven't got a bfp until they were 8weeks pg.


----------



## flou

MrsDuck said:


> Are you testing tomorrow flou?

Im planning to test tomorrow unless i feel AF coming. Im sure she is but you never know. All my cramping and back ache has stopped which is weird. Still got sore boobs and gas though.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

BFN and terrible nights sleep because I was so nervous about testing. Wish AF would stop teasing me already 

Sorry highhopes and mrsduck for your bfns:(


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no I can't believe all 3 of us got a bfn :(


----------



## ItsAWonder

MinnieMommy - great story. Congratulations and thanks for sharing.

To all the ladies who tested I am sorry. Big hugs. I hope it's just early.


----------



## Carybear

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to those who have tested and got bfn... Yesterday I had a tiny spot of blood when I wiped. Today I had just a touch of ewcm tinged with pink... I will test probably Thursday or Friday... AF is due sunday


----------



## highhopes2013

Good luck carybear got everything crossed for u x

Afm it's my official testing day today and got a bfn. So that's it now! Got to phone the clinic and tell them it hasn't worked.


----------



## MrsDuck

Carybear I've got everything crossed for you :)

High hopes I'm so very very sorry :hugs: will they do a test on you to make sure? xxxxx


----------



## highhopes2013

Nope and I don't think they need to coz I've had some bleeding now :( ah well.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no high hopes I'm so sad for you :( :( 

What will you do next? :hugs: xx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Good luck to you carybear!

I'm sorry highhopes :(

Anything new with you mrsduck?


----------



## MrsDuck

Nope what about you buttrfly?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Nope still in limbo


----------



## MrsDuck

Boo for limbo :(


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Seriously.... I will wait until Sunday to see what happens and test if no AF. If I am still in limbo will call doctor after that. I am itching to take Advil for my terrible sinus headaches but holding back just in case!


----------



## MrsDuck

Advil is safe to take during pregnancy isn't it? Oh you poor thing. Sunday!! How can you wait that long we are only Wednesday? ;)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Well AF is here. At least I know what is going on. I use period tracker on my phone and it changed my fertile days to later because of this cycle. I wonder if I am ovulating late. Guess I will try to cover all bases either way.

No Advil is not safe when pregnant unfortunately. Only thing that works for me too. Tylenol is the safe one


----------



## highhopes2013

Sunday is a long time to wait! Keep busy...

I have to book in for a review meeting with the consultant and then will go for another ivf cycle in 3 months time. Feels like that is ages away!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Guess our posts crossed :)AF came for me.
Why do you have to wait three months? I apologize I don't know much about Ivf


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no buttrfly sorry the witch showed :( have you considered using opks for your next cycle? 

High hopes 3 months is a long time to wait :( that's pants xxx


----------



## highhopes2013

Because they pump u full of drugs so the body needs time to get back to normal - ovaries need to settle back down and men's trial cycle needs time to go back to normal. It IS pants but I'm starting a new job so will be busy from September anyway. Gna go back to my gym too and just keep super busy!


----------



## highhopes2013

And bd in the meantime and hope and pray for a natural bfp!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

You sound very positive high hopes I would be a mess. I hope so much that you get a natural bfp before then. Hopefully all your stimulating meds have made you more fertile xxxxxxxx


----------



## highhopes2013

I am very up and down although tbh it's a damn sight easier than my first ivf cycle when I had the mc. That was completely devastating. So a bfn doesn't hurt as much as that - I have to keep reminding myself of that to stay sane!


----------



## MrsDuck

highhopes2013 said:


> I am very up and down although tbh it's a damn sight easier than my first ivf cycle when I had the mc. That was completely devastating. So a bfn doesn't hurt as much as that - I have to keep reminding myself of that to stay sane!

:hugs:


----------



## ItsAWonder

Highhopes and Buttrfly - sorry to hear the news. I wish you both BFPs your next chance and hope the time passes swiftly!

Carybear - that sounds promising!!!! Can't wait to see future posts!

Here - DH broke his collar bone Monday afternoon and had surgery yesterday so helping him is taking my mind of my TWW. AF not due until Aug 29 so just hanging out doing my thing. Nothing interesting to report. Acupuncture is supposed to rid my body of PMS and I don't have PMS so don't really know if it's acupuncture or anything else. I am just happy to feel well, especially since I need to take care of my man.


----------



## Carybear

Been cramping on and off throughout the last day or so...


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi ladies,
How is everyone? Still hoping as no AF for you guys yet! 
How's it going mrsduck?
Thanks for explaining highhopes. Makes sense and fingers crossed you will have your rainbow BDing naturally :)
Itsawonder sorry to hear about DHs collar bone! Sounds like you are being a great wife.
Carybear cramps can also be sign of pregnancy! I hate that it is though because so hard to figure out which is going on!


----------



## MrsDuck

Itsawonder ouch! Your poor dh, I hope he isn't in too much pain. Cramping is a sign of both so I've got my fingers crossed for you that it's bfp cramping :)

Carybear only a couple of day until you test good luck

I'm good thanks buttrfly, I hope the witch isn't hitting you too hard this month


----------



## flou

Hi ladies just to let you know AF showed today 3 days late!

:hugs: highhopes


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no flou what a bummer :( 

Carybear what about you have you tested? 

Has anyone got any nice plans for the weekend?


----------



## flou

Its DH's birthday this weekend so going to relax and enjoy it. And drink plenty of wine! We are staying with my mil for the weekend and she lives near the sea so hoping to go to the beach. What are you up to mrs duck?


----------



## MrsDuck

Flou congrats to your dh enjoy your :wine::beer::cake: this weekend and I hope the weather holds out so you can make the most of the beach too.

Not sure what we are up to yet, we considered going camping but think its going to be really busy with the weather being nice and it being a bank holiday. We will be doing something outdoors though to make the most of the good weather :)


----------



## Carybear

So sorry the witch got ya Flou..

Hiya butterfly, mrs duck, itsawonder, and high hopes!

The cramping is tapering off... I have a lot of thick white lotiony discharge and the BB's are tender.. A little sore when I lay on them... AF should be here sunday if she's coming... Going to test tomorrow morning and then again Sunday if she doesn't show... 

Last pregnancy I did not get a BFP until I was 4 days late...


----------



## MrsDuck

Ive got everything crossed for you carybear :) your symptoms sound great, I can't wait for you to test :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Hello ladies I hope you are all well. I have been to the dr this morning who has confirmed that I am pregnant, I'm over the moon. I hope you ladies all join me very soon xxx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Yay Mrsduck!!!! That is the greatest news! I was wondering what was going on because didnt hear about AF for you. Did you get positive on a test?
Did you do anything different that would be helpful to know? :)


----------



## MrsDuck

With everyone getting bfns I didn't want to say and I was hoping more of you would get a bfp too :) we just :sex: every other day from cd 10 until after my opks went positive and then back to negative and that seemed to work :) 

I hope you all get your bfps soon xx


----------



## ItsAWonder

Congratulations Mrs. Duck!!! I am so, so happy for you. This is wonderful news and I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy!! Please keep posting about your progress :).


----------



## Buttrflyl553

What day did you get your positive?


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks ladies :) i got my first line Tuesday at 14dpo. I've just got the all clear from having thyroid cancer so my thyroid levels are all over the place, as a result I'm considered high risk so I've been sent an urgent referral to the hospital, hopefully I'll have an early scan :)


----------



## highhopes2013

MRS DUCK!!! That's fab news! Don't feel bad sharing it, we r all thrilled for u xx


----------



## flou

Congratulations mrs duck! I wish you a h&h 9 months! Keep us updated. Hopefully we will all join you soon xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

The smep plan works on every other day :sex: and I really think that is the key, my dr said every other day was better than every day because it gave the sperm chance for it to mature before it is released :) 

Thanks ladies, I really hope it all works out this time....for us all xxx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Awwwww your baby is the size of a poppy seed:) yes please don't feel bad sharing... Such great news and I think it gives us all hope! Please update us. I am sure you will get an early scan... I know my doctor said I could have one if I requested it because of the mc.
So you got BFP on 14 DPO but got BFN before that? Don't mind me asking so many questions!

On a side note... Does anyone know anything about evening primrose oil? I heard it helps CM.


----------



## MrsDuck

No i dont mind at all, ask away :) 

Yeah I was convinced to was going to be negative as I thought it was late to get a bfp but I got a faint line, I then held my pee for a few hours and did a frer and it was a blazing line as dark as the control.

I don't know about evening primrose oil, but I know some ladies on here swear by using preseed have you heard of it?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

That is great! Did you do the digital to see the words too ?:)

Yeah I have preseed and don't like... Wish I did. I have pain issues so have to use some kind of lubricant. I got BFP last time using regular water based lubricant even though they say you should not use For conception (I realized after. ).Not sure what else to do because other than that too much pain. Gyno said she didn't think would be a problem since I got BFP using it anyway but I still wonder


----------



## MrsDuck

Why don't you like preseed? I believe that you don't use anywhere near the amount recommend otherwise it's too slippery ;) yup other lubricants kill the spermies don't use them :( 

Nope not used my digi yet, I want to wait to see 3+ on it haha


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Preseed is not enough lubricant.... My body needs lots of slipperiness apparently :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Squirt more in? ;) I thought preseed was much slippier than regular lubricants?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Maybe consistency? I use the same stuff that they use when you go to Gyno. Physicl therapist recommended due to pelvic floor and vulvydinia so whatever is in other stuff doesn't help as much. If I take Advil it helps but I can't do that everytime. Sorry if tmi... Another frustration I have to deal with while conceiving unfortunately


----------



## MrsDuck

No not tmi, that's what this forum is for :) 

I've just found this on the net

https://www.babyexpert.com/forum/tr...-to-increase-your-cervical-mucous/146516.html

Quite interesting.

Is the gyno stuff sperm friendly? 

Is Concieve Plus just as useless for you?


----------



## Carybear

Congrats Mrs. duck... Dont ever feel bad... cant wait to hear aout your progress!! Stick lo stick!

I did a hpt this morning bfn... AF isn't due until Sunday, so I will wait until then... My last BFP didn't she up until I was 4 days late


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw sorry for your bfn carybear :( my hpt didn't show up til 14dpo so you've still got time :) keep us posted xx


----------



## Carybear

Thanks.... 

I had a spot of blood (I mean tiny spot) Tuesday night and ewcm tinged pink (again very tiny) Wednesday morning... Along with af type cramps... The cramps have pretty much gone now... But I still have an ache in my left hip that goes into my leg...

If AF doesn't show, then I will test again sunday or Monday...


----------



## MrsDuck

I've got everything crossed for you carybear, pls keep us posted :)


----------



## highhopes2013

Good luck carybear!

I've come away to brighton for a few nights to get away from it all after my bfn. Feeling a bit better. Just want to get on with the next cycle.


----------



## flou

Good luck carybear! 

:hugs: highopes. I hope you enjoy your trip.


----------



## MrsDuck

I love Brighton :) have a lovely trip xx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Just wanted to say good morning girls! Haven't had a chance to catch up but hopefully soon.
Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## flou

AF is now over so we can start trying again soon. I go back to work a week today and working always makes my cycles slightly longer so not sure when im likely to O. But ive got a wait of 9-13 days until i do. Hows everyone doing?


----------



## ItsAWonder

Carybear - how are you today? Did AF show?

Mrs. Duck - how are are you feeling?

How is everyone else?

12 dpo here. AF due Thursday so still just waiting. No symptoms to report but I have been so busy I haven't had much time to think about it either - which is good. Not expecting to be pregnant but I think that is good as well. Will be okay with AF and surprised if she doesn't show.


----------



## MrsDuck

It's a wonder 12dpo and you haven't tested! Go poas! ;) 

Flou I'm glad af is over, what your plan or this month or are you just taking it easy?

Buttrfly how are you? Is af over for you too now? 

Carybear have you tested? 

Afm I'm feeling quite sicky each day but thankfully I'm yet to actually be sick :)


----------



## flou

Mrs duck im glad all is going well with you. I hope the sick feeling doesn't get worse. When i was pg i remember eating loads of polo mints to make me feel better!

I don't think we will do anything different. Just make sure we bd at least every other day in my fertile window. And just hope for the best.


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks flou and I've got everything crossed for a bfp this cycle for you :)


----------



## hilslo

Hi ladies - can I join you?

I'm going to be 33 in Nov and have been trying for no 1 for around a year. So far I've had an ectopic at 13 and a half weeks (after seeing a healthy bub at our 12 week scan :-() which led to surgery to remove left tube and baby on April 19 2013. I then got another shock bfp on July 18 th but discovered my twins had both lost their heartbeats at 7 and a half weeks.
So - I've just stopped bleeding from op (we had a quick op after discovering no heartbeat as we were due to go on holiday to Canada the next day - dh is canadian but we live in the uk so i really wanted to be able to go ahead with the holiday so he could visit family and friends back in Canada. Especially as we have had no holiday this year as we had to cancel our previous one due to ectopic surgery where i was in hospital for four days due to open surgery).
Sorry i didn't mean this to be such a whinge! 
Looking forward to getting back on the horse and making my one remaining tube earn its keep! 

Good luck to us all!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi hilslo I'm so sorry about your losses but welcome to the group. I hope you get your sticky bean very soon :dust: 

I hope you don't mind me asking but how is it possible to have an ectopic at 13 weeks when you saw your healthy bean the previous week? Did you release another egg even though you were pregnant?


----------



## flou

Hi hilso, sorry for your losses. I hope you get a sticky bean soon!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Hi Hilslo - welcome. I am sorry for your losses and wish you the best of luck.

BFN today but totally fine. AF due Thurs and will go back to SMEP next month. Looking forward to some wine when my mom visits this weekend! First month back so I wasn't expecting anything.


----------



## hilslo

MrsDuck said:


> Hi hilslo I'm so sorry about your losses but welcome to the group. I hope you get your sticky bean very soon :dust:
> 
> I hope you don't mind me asking but how is it possible to have an ectopic at 13 weeks when you saw your healthy bean the previous week? Did you release another egg even though you were pregnant?

No it was the same baby. The surgeon said he had never seen such a late one. It was devastating. The sonographer missed it as it was close to the uterus though i know he messed up massively as my gp and other nurses/ doctors have been shocked. But i don't feel any resentment towards him ( other than not wanting my next 12 week scan by him!) as he didn't cause the ectopic and i would have still needed a laparotomy by that stage anyway as the baby was too big to remove by laproscopy.
It's a wonder - sorry for your bfp but glad you're not too upset by it. I am on holiday at the moment and have a day of wine tasting in vineyards ahead of me!


----------



## MrsDuck

OMG hilslo I'm so sorry :hugs: I'm sure everything will run smoothly with your next bfp :)
Have a lovely holiday and enjoy your wine tasting and I hope you make a holiday baby :) 

Itsawonder sorry or your bfn today but there's still time for your bfp. Did you use cheapies or a frer or something else? My cheapies didn't work til 14dpo but my frer was as dark as the control

Hi flou and everyone else :hi:


----------



## hilslo

I only use frers now. ICs are too stressful!


----------



## ItsAWonder

I used a frer as well. I either use those or Answer. With my chemical I had a faint positive on 13 dpo and my last miscarriage I didn't test until I was about 17 dpo.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Yes AF FINALLY over! Longest ever and kinda painful. Maybe my body is now throwing a fit then going back to normal? Going to try to BD later because maybe we are just missing the window. 
You don't use OPKs either right flou? I remember you saying too much pressure and I am thinking the same.

Hilslo so sorry for your losses:( good group of girls here for support! Do you use OPKs or do anything special?

How are you feeling mrsduck? Little over 5 weeks right now:) so exciting!

Itsawonder you have such a great attitude right now! Rub some of that off on me! I feel like it is hard to relax sometimes. Onto cycle 3 trying for me.

Carybear how are you and what is new?? Hope something good!!

How are you highhopes? Hope you are enjoying your trip

Where is everyone is their cycle? I will remember this eventually!


----------



## hilslo

Hi Leslie and folks! I really do feel like I fit in with you ladies. We all seem to be at a similar stage in life and understand the need to get going!!! I feel lucky to have found you. xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Carybear you need to update us, did you get a bfp or did the witch get you? 

I love opks I tend to do one each day from cd 10 when I get home from work until it goes positive :) 

You all need tickers showing where you are in your cycles, my memory is useless :wacko: 

I think this is going to be a very lucky thread with lots of rainbow bfps :) 

Yup I'm 5 and a half weeks, I can't wait to get my scan date, I'm feeling really sicky each day but thankfully I still haven't actually been sick :sick:


----------



## MrsDuck

Carybear you need to update us, did you get a bfp or did the witch get you? 

I love opks I tend to do one each day from cd 10 when I get home from work until it goes positive :) 

You all need tickers showing where you are in your cycles, my memory is useless :wacko: 

I think this is going to be a very lucky thread with lots of rainbow bfps :) 

Yup I'm 5 and a half weeks, I can't wait to get my scan date, I'm feeling really sicky each day but thankfully I still haven't actually been sick :sick:


----------



## MrsDuck

Oops not sure how I posted twice


----------



## flou

I just find using opks really stressful. Im lucky in the way my cycle doesn't vary too much so i do know when O is likely. Ive got to know my body well especially since ttc. DH also finds me using opks a bit stressful as i guess he feels the need to perform at a particular time. We just make sure we bd at least every other day during my fertile window and hope that we have caught it. However, lots of couples use them to get pg. I think you have to do what feels comfortable for you. Whatever that is that is probably most likely to enable you to conceive.

Im on cd7 today, about 10 days before O. So just looking for those signs.

Mrs duck glad everything is going well with you and not your not feeling to yucky at the mo.

Carybear let us know how you are getting on. Hoping you have a bfp!

Everyone else i have all my fxd that this will be our month and hopefully see some more bfps on this thread!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Carybear - I am also curious as to how you are doing. Hope all is well.

Mrs. Duck - sorry you feel sickly but kind of glad you do as well (as it is a good sign). I can't wait to see the results of you scan whenever you get it!

Buttrfly - sending positive vibes your way!! :)

Flou - Although I still use OPKs b/c my ovulation dates vary, I have stopped temping and doing all the other stuff. I don't drink any teas, take any supplements etc. It was all too much for me too. I am glad I did it for a bit as I know that I ovulate but am also feel so much better now that I have less to think about.

CD1 for me and I actually feel great. No sadness or frustration but it was only my 1st cycle ttc since my last miscarriage. DH is in a great mood too. I think we have both been cleansed and I wasn't really looking forward to being pregnant with my mom in town this weekend. Instead she and I can drink wine and have fun. Going back to SMEP this month as both times I got pg we were on that plan. Hoping this will be my month!


----------



## MrsDuck

Flou you are right you've got to do what work for both you and your dh and I'm glad everyone on this thread seems so positive about this cycle, I've got everything crossed for you all. I hope this month gets lots of bfp's :)

I found I knew which day I'd ovulated as I'd get ewcm and be doing my opks and would get my positive my last day of ewcm, the next day I'd have creamy cm. I don't know if that helps anyone, just thought I'd share ;) 

Itsawonder enjoy the weekend with your mum and enjoy all the naughty food and drink you won't be able to touch for the next 9 months :)


----------



## highhopes2013

Mrs duck glad u r doing well and haven't actually been sick. Hope ure scan date comes through quickly.

Glad the rest of u r feeling positive! I don't do any temp charting or opks it anything else - I tried but felt it was getting me down and was just too much pressure. Tbh even bd is tough ATM coz of all the ivf stuff we've been through! DH is really down coz it didnt work this time. Need to get him in the mood which is hard coz I feel the same way he does. Brighton was lovely. So nice to get away for a bit!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm glad you had a nice time in Brighton HH, sorry you are going through this, I really hope you get a surprise bfp xxx


----------



## Carybear

AF got me sunday... Right on time... Sorry I didn't update...this one hit me hard


----------



## flou

:hugs: carybear. Sorry the :witch: got you. Take it easy and im sure it will be your month soon.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no I'm sorry the witch got you too this month carybear :(


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Yeah flou I am with you on feeling too much pressure and DH feeling the same at times even for BDing on certain days. I didnt use OPKs last time so I am going to keep going as I am. If nothing happens by October when I have an annual Gyno appt I am going to talk to her about it.

Thanks for the positive vibes itsawonder!

Highhopes I am also sorry you are going through this :( as I said above DH and I also feel much pressure with BD also. I know we are in a different situation , however.

So sorry about AF carybear :(

Mrsduck when is your first scan? Sorry you are feeling so sick.

CD 9 for me today. Going to BD when I can and go slightly later this month than last. Only issue is that this weekend will be tough because of a wedding and DH's work schedule but what can we do. Because this cycle was 32 days period tracker turned my next cycle to 32 days as well. Not sure what will be at the moment and how many days I should act like my next cycle should be. Last one before that was 28 days. Any thoughts/advice on that?
Also, what do you girls do with avoiding certain foods and medication before TWW and during TWW?


----------



## ItsAWonder

Carybear - so sorry. Hang in there, have a glass of wine and know that you will be trying again shortly. 

Buttrfly - My cycles range from about 27-31 days but I have o'd as early as cd11 and as late as cd17 (outside of post m/c cycles). To be safe I just make sure I bd at least a few times during that window.
Re: foods and medication - I hate medication anyway so I stay away from it. If I have bad cramps I will take advil during AF but that's it. Meds stay in your system for a long time. I will drink wine from AF to ovulation but I do notice the months I drink my ovulation is on the later end. (I only have at most 1-2 glasses a night if I have a lot of events to attend. Usually it's one or two glasses per week.) During the tww I eat and drink as if I were pregnant - no sushi, no alcohol, no deli meats etc. I am allergic to a lot of food as well so I never eat junk food, soda etc. My doc recommended lots of greens which I eat anyway - kale being the best.


----------



## MrsDuck

Still not sure when my scan is, I'm still waiting or my appointment letter to arrive boo

Buttrfly I'm completely different from itsawonder. I think eat and drink whatever you like until you find out that you are pregnant, otherwise you are just adding to the stresses of ttc. But it's up to the individual, do what you think is right. Medication is different, I'd only take paracetamol or other pregnancy safe medication in the tww :) 

My cycles are much like yours buttrfly and we bd from cd 10 every other night until I am confident that I have o'd (with opks and change in cm) and its worked or me each time :) but my hubby does think he's got super sperm haha


----------



## flou

I eat and drink what i want as i will have to give up stuff for 9 months. In the tww i find i drink less alcohol. Im an asthmatic so i have to take medication but my doc assures me that they are fine to take whilst ttc.


----------



## hilslo

Carybear -sorry the witch found you. Hopefully it's her last visit though!
I temp and use opks as my cycles never do the same thing twice. I find them quite reassuring as at least i know i o and if i didn't i'd never know when to expect af or when to dtd! Hubby quite likes it too - he's fascinated by what's going on in there!
Ooh - just want to get going again. I'm back from holiday on saturday so will be getting my thermometer out again. 

Every passing day is one day closer to getting a big bump and baby to take home! x


----------



## MrsDuck

Hilslo I hope you had a lovely holiday.....now get that thermometer out ;)

Girls I hope you are all gearing up for lots of :sex: I've got everything crossed that September will be a bumper bfp month :)


----------



## flou

Im hoping we are all going to get bfps soon too! O should happen at the end of next week. This is month 9 of trying since my mc. It took us 19 months last time to get a bfp, i hope i don't have to wait that long this time! Babydust to everyone!


----------



## MrsDuck

I've got everything crossed that this will be lucky cycle 9 :)


----------



## Carybear

This is cycle 10 for me. It took us 29 months with the first BFP... I'm praying it doesn't take us that long again...


----------



## MrsDuck

OMG carybear I really hope this is lucky cycle ten for you xxx


----------



## eka

Hi ladies. I am so sorry for your losses. 
I am 33 and lost 2 babies :(. 
In 2001 lost my son in car accident. He was 3 month old. :( 
17/07/13 was induced at 21 week pregnancy as on my follow up scan shows no heart beet :(. 
Now I am heart broken and lost. Don't know what to do. But trying stay positive and start thinking for TTC again. 
I wish you all lucky cycle and Get pregnant very soon :)


----------



## flou

:hugs: eka. Im so sorry for the loss of your son and little angel. Try and stay positive but i know this is easy to say but harder to do. Hopefully soon you will have a little one. Take care xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Eka that's awful I'm so sorry for your losses. I can't imagine what you've been through, try and stay positive and I wish you all the best on your ttc journey :hugs:


----------



## hilslo

Eka - I'm so so sorry hun. You've been through more than most could even imagine. I hope there's a rainbow for you soon. 
Afm I've just got back from my holiday and taken a hpt (internet cheapie) and still very positive after 2w3d. Just wqnt to move on!!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Nooooo! Hilslo you poor thing :) I hope it goes negative soon xx


----------



## flou

Hilso i hope you get the negative and your cycles get back to norm soon.


----------



## highhopes2013

Eka I'm so sorry for what u have been through x


----------



## Carybear

Eka.. So sorry or your loss


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Just popping by to say hello! Been busy and when not busy kind of lazy! 
Sorry for your loss Eka.
Hope you are feeling well mrsduck.
Sorry for the AF coming girls...hopefully September is our lucky month!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Eka - I am so sorry for your losses. Welcome to this group and I really do hope for your healthy BFP soon.

Hope for everyone's BFP soon.

I have been ttc for 9 months now. During this time, two pg's and two losses. Only on my 2nd cycle ttc since my last m/c and hoping it does not take too long but, hearing some of your stories is helping me gear up for anything.

CD7 today. Will SMEP this month. Always try to wait until CD8 to start but, as usual, started on CD6.


----------



## MrsDuck

It's awonder it sounds like you mean business this month :) I've had 2 pregnancies and 2 losses too so hopefully this will be 3rd time lucky for both of us :) 

Hi :hi: everyone, I hope you are all well :) 

I'm still waiting on my scan appointment grrr


----------



## MrsDuck

My appointment finally arrived.......but not for a scan but a booking in appointment which takes a couple of hours. It seems madness to me to spend all that time getting me registered if they aren't going to check that the baby is ok first???


----------



## ItsAWonder

How frustrating. I hope you get your scan soon so you can see your healthy little bean. At least the process has begun.


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm going to phone them tomorrow and ask about a scan :)


----------



## flou

MrsDuck said:


> I'm going to phone them tomorrow and ask about a scan :)

I bet you can't wait to see your little bean. I hope you don't have to wait too much longer.

My body is gearing up to O. So me and the DH are being at least every other day. Babydust to all!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks flou xx
Oooh yay, keep bding :)


----------



## hilslo

Urgh- had my op 3 weeks today and took a hpt. Still glaringly positive. I don't understand. Last time I got a negative at cd19 and i had been 13.5 weeks. This time I was only 7.5 but it's taking much longer. :-(


----------



## MrsDuck

What a nightmare hilslo I hope your levels drop soon and you can start ttc your rainbow baby :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I'm sorry hilslo that is very frustrating :( has your doctor said anything? 

Hope you get your scan soon mrsduck! 6 and a half weeks! Time flies!

How is everyone else doing? Where is everyone in their cycles? So hard to remember I apologize.
CD 16 for me. depending on this month AF could be due anywhere from 18th- 23rd. I'm feeling really down. So hard to BD this month due to certain events and DHs work schedule. Can't help but feel like we missed it this month but hopefully I am wrong.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Buttrfly - hope you didn't miss anything and understand your frustration. But.. it only takes one time if it's meant to be. 

Hilso - waiting is tough. I hope your levels come down soon and, as someone else stated, maybe give your doctor a buzz and have a blood draw. With my 8 week loss it took me about 5 weeks to come down to 6. It could just be that the hormones with your first did not get as high even though your pregnancy carried longer.

I am CD9 here and started bd'ing every other day on the CD6 which luckily works well with our schedule this month. We are way too tired in the mornings so finding time at night. When I get a positive OPK we will try to bd three days in the AM if we can get up that early and function. 

Fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## flou

hilslo said:


> Urgh- had my op 3 weeks today and took a hpt. Still glaringly positive. I don't understand. Last time I got a negative at cd19 and i had been 13.5 weeks. This time I was only 7.5 but it's taking much longer. :-(

I hope you get a negative soon so that you can get back to ttc.


----------



## flou

I am on cd14 today and i think i will O within the next two days. We are still bding every other day but as a teacher its the start of a new term and im so tired! There is no way we can bd before work so i have to jump DH as soon as i get home! Good luck everyone with their cycles!


----------



## MrsDuck

Buttrfly it only takes one spermy to catch that egg ;) and remember sperm can live up to 5 days so stay positive 

Itsawonder every other bd'ing has worked for me each time so I've got everything crossed for you

Hi flou :hi:


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh you can almost relax flou, keep going, only a couple of days to go then its the symptom spotting tww :happydance:


----------



## highhopes2013

I'm on cd15 and we have managed every other day so far yippee! Hasn't been easy as we r both teachers and just gone back after the summer hols so r super-tired!


----------



## MrsDuck

Whoo hoo highhopes well done on managing to bd every other day, I really hope you manage to catch that eggy xx


----------



## highhopes2013

How r u feeling mrs duck?

Hope everyone else is ok. X


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm good thanks, I've now got my scan date Wednesday, I'm petrified :(


----------



## hilslo

Flou and highhopes - hope you both caught the egg. Both teachers at tbe same point in your cycles!

Mrs duck - you're a blueberry today - yeay!!! I have everything crossed for your scan. Preparing for svans is so scary but so wonderful when you get to see your bean.


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks hilslo how are your hpts looking now?

Whoo hoo I'm a blueberry already :)


----------



## hilslo

I've not taken one since Thursday. It was so glaringly positive and my temperatures are still above my usual coverline so I'm not going to depress myself by taking another one until Thursday! Just going to eat, drink and try to be merry!


----------



## MrsDuck

That's a good attitude, do all the things you won't be able to do for the next 9 months :) I hope Thursdays test is much fainter. After my op after my mcc it took about 6 weeks to get af :(


----------



## flou

Good luck for Wednesday mrs duck! Let us know how you get on.

High hopes i hope you caught the egg. Lets hope we both get bfps this month!

O has definitely happened now i can tell by how my bbs feel tender. Now for the tww.


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks flou, I will do 

Yay for the next tww, I've got everything crossed for you all, I need some bump buddies :)


----------



## ItsAWonder

MrsDuck - good luck. I am so happy you got your date! Think happy thoughts and I cannot wait to hear all of the good news that I believe you will receive!

Highhopes and Flou - I hope you caught your eggs.

I had a blinking smiley this morning (they were the only tests I could get) so I am heading toward ovulation. Once I see that solid smiley I will know what day ovulation will come. Still on SMEP and it's been easy and enjoyable so far.


----------



## flou

Good luck itsawonder. I hope this is your month!


----------



## MrsDuck

Good luck itsawonder, you'll soon be in the tww :)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Thanks ladies! Solid smiley this morning so should ovulate on Tuesday! TWW here I come :)


----------



## MrsDuck

:happydance: whoo hoo here comes the tww


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Yay mrsduck..look forward to hearing about your scan!

Looks like we are all around the two week wait. How is everyone doing? I am curious when AF may appear CD wise because of last month ( if she does that is). I'm on CD 19.

How are you hilslo?


----------



## MrsDuck

Whoo hoo I'm so excited for you all in the tww, I can't wait for more bfps :)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Ovulation day today!! Wearing my rose quartz and moonstone and hoping they bring some fertile vibes.

Hope to see some BFPs here soon!

Mrs. Duck - your scan is coming up, right? What day is it again?


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for ovulation day itsawonder :)
My appointment is tomorrow hopefully I get scanned


----------



## ItsAWonder

I hope so. Good luck!!!


----------



## highhopes2013

Good luck mrs duck! Cd21 for me today. FC for us all! X


----------



## hilslo

Still waiting to get a negative hpt :-( It's been nearly 4 weeks!!! I think my body is slowly starting to realise that the bean has gone though as my temp has fallen in the last two days. I took at test this morning though and the line was as dark (if not darker) than the control line. Booo! Just want to get going again!!!
I'm living through you ladies for the moment!! - fingers crossed for some bfps soon!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks everyone, I'll keep you posted :) 

High hopes what's that in dpo?

Hilslo yay for a temp drop, hopefully not long til you get a neg test and you can get back ttc xx


----------



## hilslo

Good luck for tomorrow Mrs Duck. Can't wait to see some pictures!!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Good luck today mrsduck! Look forward to an update!

Highhopes we are cycle buddies! I am CD 22 today...who knows which day AF will come though so I will only test late next time just in case.

Hilslo I am sorry about positives still sticking around :( I know I got AF 6 weeks after my d and c. I wasn't tracking my positives though. Crossing my fingers for your negative soon and hoping that will be your first negative for quite some time!

Hope everyone else is doing well and having a great week!


----------



## Carybear

Saying a prayer for you Mrs. Duck... Can't wait to see how you are progressing... 

Think I might have o'd yesterday...


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks for your support ladies and I hope you are all joining me very soon :dust: 

Here is my gummy bear at 6 +4 with a nice strong heartbeat 

They said I'm a week later by their measurements but they will be more accurate at my scan in 4 weeks time so it could be either an April or may baby
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ItsAWonder

Mrs. Duck what wonderful news!!! Congrats to you! What a gem :)

Carybear - we are on the same schedule. 1 dpo here as well. I usually have a 14 day luteal phase but last month it was 13 days. So, AF expected on the 24th or 25th.


----------



## highhopes2013

Beautiful photo mrs duck! Congrats x

Way too early for symptoms but I'm having cramps tonight - similar to AF ones but I'm only on cd22.


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks ladies xxx

I love the symptom spotting in the tww, come on eggies implant :)


----------



## flou

Lovely scan pic mrs duck. Glad it went well.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Yay mrsduck! Great scan! I remember for my first scan they told me there are a couple different US machines and one is more accurate so could be different at next scan. 4 weeks to wait...I am sure you are counting down :)

Highhopes...cramps over here too. I wish I remember all the symptoms I had before BFP last time but I don't.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## MrsDuck

So ladies what are your symptoms so far ;) xx


----------



## Carybear

Yeah mrs. Duck !!!! Congrats on a beautiful scan 

Wonder, I'm not sure where I am but I always get AF on the cd30... So hopefully we both get BFP'S 

Afm - So... I had unbearable lower back, butt, and leg pain on my right side on Sunday and Monday... Got a little bit of ewcm on Monday night and tons of ewcm on Tuesday... Stuff stretched like six inches or more... Pain was completely gone on Tuesday... Started feeling a little uncomfortable on my left side yesterday and ewcm started up again along with back pain on the other side... It only lasted a couple of hours and now it is gone... I'm also drying up a lot with the ewcm now


----------



## ItsAWonder

Carybear - sounds like you ovulated if your CM is drying up. Good luck!!

AFM - feeling really stressed and down today which is unusual for me. Last night was dreaming that all my unmarried friends got married, pregnant and had babies and I was still childless. When I woke up I could not go back to sleep and just kept stewing. This weekend is also a community wide celebration of pregnant women in our town. It's the kick off to celebrate for a week to bring in winter. There are events every night and so much of it focuses on pregnancy. Since I used to organize this event people keep asking me to help again this year even though I told them I am not available. I just want to hide for the next week and 1/2. Blah....


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw it's a wonder I feel for you I really do. It must be a lovely event if you are pregnant or have children but or people ttc I can think of anything worse :( I hope you get through it ok xx

Carybear it sounds like you've o'd, fingers crossed for a bfp


----------



## ItsAWonder

Thanks Mrs. Duck. It's helpful to see your progress though. It does give me some hope on these days that are just downers. Trying to snap out of it. Maybe I will go for a hike this afternoon as I am only working a 1/2 day.


----------



## flou

Yay for O carybear!

Wonder wishing you all the strength to get through the next week. 

Im 7dpo and not many symptoms. Just what i would expect, some cm and sore bbs. I wish i could remember the symptoms i had before my bfp. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## MrsDuck

Flou I've got everything crossed for you, are you testing early or just waiting to see if af shows up?

Itsawonder I hope this week isn't too tough and I hope you are celebrating your own pregnancy very soon :) 

My biggest sign was being very ratty and snappy and I just moaned about everything, thankfully that has worn off now


----------



## Carybear

Sorry wonder... Pregnancy is such a beautiful thing to celebrate except when its all you want and seems to be something you're denied...:hugs:

DH and I are going to continue every other day for another week... Just in case...

I've been sick this week, so DTD wasn't much fun...


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no, feeling rough and having to bd is not fun, but at least your dh manned up and risked the bug in the name of ttc :)


----------



## Carybear

Lol..that's true... He's a keeper


----------



## flou

Im just going to wait until AF is late. AF is due next Sunday so got just over a week to wait.


----------



## highhopes2013

Have any of u ladies had ure due date from ure mc yet? How did u deal with it? Mine is coming up (6/10) and I was hoping to be pg again by then so it wouldn't feel as difficult but that prob won't happen now since ivf didnt work.


----------



## MrsDuck

Unfortunately I've had 2 pass me by and due to my health I wasn't allowed to even ttc. I don't think it ever really goes away because my due date was 11th sept a year ago and even this year I thought I should have a one year old now :(


----------



## highhopes2013

It's such a heart breaking experience. I keep thinking about the fact that I would have been into my last month of pregnancy now and have to force myself to not think about it.


----------



## hilslo

I would have one month to go too. I was due to go on maternity leave in two weeks time.
Now I have two dates to dread, 22nd October and 30th March when my recent loss would have been born. I can't decide whether to just go to work as normal or take the day off. If I take the day off I might jsut spend it crying which doesn't sound like a good use of holiday. I thought about going away for it but again I wouldn't want to spoil another trip away (so far this year we've had to cancel one holiday due to recovering from ectopic surgery and had to cancel flights and rebook as I wasn't allowed to fly 48 hours after my recent op - think I might just avoid booking any more!!)

I find it really tough not to think about where I would/should be. One month to go from my first and 12 weeks tomorrow for my second.

It's now been a month since my op and I'm still getting strong positive HPTs. I phoned EPU this morning and asked if this was normal and they said no and have booked me in for a scan tomorrow. Not quite the 12 week scan I had had in mind previously!

I try really hard not to think where I would be as I know it's a bit like poison for my brain and won't do any good but it's tough as your mind just works it out before you've had time to think.

Sorry - this has turned out to be a moan but I know you ladies understand which really helps! :hugs:


----------



## flou

High hopes it is a difficult thing to deal with because you can't help think what if. My due date would have been my birthday. Me and my DH went away for a few days and made the effort to have a good day. I did enjoy my birthday but i still thought what if. I did feel a sense of closure after it though. Everytime i see a baby that would be the same age as my baby would have been i get a little sad. IM not sure you ever really get over having a mc just learn to cope with it. In 2 months it will be a year since my mc, not looking forward to that either. Take care highgopes you will get through it:hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

I totally agree ladies, you don't get over it and when you fall pregnant again you have to keep answering how many pregnancies have you had and going through it all again, so it's impossible to get away from it. Once I have a baby in my arms it might be easier to accept but at the moment, still childless it's hard.

We will get through it and we will all have our rainbow babies in our arms soon.

Lots of :hugs: to you all xx

Hilslo I'm glad you are being scanned, is there any chance it could be a new pregnancy? 
I hope they can help you xx


----------



## Carybear

I kept really busy that day... July 11th. We had a couple announce their pregnancy just four days after I found out that I had definitely mc. Her little boy was born July 12... That has been the hardest thing because I see him all the time...


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Mrs duck I have lots of symptoms but they are also usual per AF/ AF symptoms of cramping, gassy, bloated, acid reflux/ sour stomach, crying over everything and nothing.

Itsawonder I am so sorry that you have to go through that this week. I have never heard of an event such as that. It seems they should cater to everyone like those who have had losses also. Thinking of you this week.

Highhopes I haven't had my due date yet. It will be December 7. I am hoping to be preg by then but of course we know we can't plan on that. I also thought of taking the day off but not sure what I would do besides cry like hilslo said. Maybe that is needed though. I'm sorry we all have to go through this :(

Hilslo I just had the same thought as mrsduck...could you be pregnant again? It took me 6 weeks to get AF after d and c but I did not track when I was negative. I hope everything is figured out very soon so you can start trying again.

AFM I'm still not quite sure when u should test. AF could be on the 18th for the usual cycle or the 22nd for my longest. I only have one frer and two digitals left. Did you ever do a digital mrsduck?

Random question also...anyone heard anything against herbal tea while pregnant? I saw something online but never know what to believe. I usually have peppermint herbal tea when my stomach is upset so wondered. Actually I used to drink it when I was pregnant also...


----------



## MrsDuck

No I didn't ever do the digi, I bottled it just in case it didn't say 3+ haha

All those symptoms could be bfp or af aaaaaaaaargh! Split the difference and test on the 20th if the witch hasn't appeared :) 

I haven't heard anything about peppermint tea sorry I can't help


----------



## ItsAWonder

Highhopes - my due dates should be early Dec 2013 and Jan 14 2014 for my losses. I will go to work as usual but, I will either be pregnant or I will take a 1/2 to go skiing. Either way I see it as a win-win. I just want to make sure I do something that makes me happy in honor of my losses.

Hilso - I like what everyone else is thinking - maybe you are pregnant again???

Buttrfly - my doc told me that peppermint tea is the only safe herbal tea when pregnant. Just make sure the peppermint leaf is the only ingredient and I also bought an organic brand. On a side note, cilantro is an amazing antacid. Take a small handful of leaves, chew them well, swallow and within 30 minutes at most your stomach will settle. I deal with a lot of digestive issues and this has work best for me for the past 10 years.

Thanks ladies for your well wishes for the upcoming week. I feel much better today after getting in a good ride yesterday. Today is raining but will get some more exercise indoors and have a wedding to go to tonight. Should be fun.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Wow I just made the mistake of looking things up on the Internet because I read the back of my tea box after seeing what you said it's a wonder. My tea has mint leaves but also rose hips, lemon peels and hibiscus. I just read something that says rose hips and hibiscus could lead to miscarriage. I would drink it in the morning when my stomach was upset. I know I can't g backwards and beating myself up about this possibility can't be good but I know I should not be drinking going forward. It is terrible how many things we should not be eating and drinking that are somewhat unknown.


----------



## hilslo

Could you maybe have normal peppermint tea instead. I doubt the herbal tea would do anything but if you think there's a chance and you are worried I would avoid it to prevent the niggling doubt if nothing else!

Afm unfortunately there is no chance it is a new pregnancy. We didn't dtd for 2 weeks after my op and first tested at 2w3d then every few days and it has stayed annoyingly positive.

We don't normally get hcg levels taken in the uk but i hope they will so i can see where i am. Just praying i don't need another op. 

I'll let you know what thwy say.

Had lunch with a couple of friends. One has a 6 month old and the other got married in May and wasn't drinking so is no doubt pregnant too as she would normally have one or two. I feel awful. I'm really happy for them but feel so cheated that it never seems to go right for me. I get pregnant then several weeks later end up in surgery. :-(

Sorry, the positive hpt this morning has made me really down today. I'll try to be more positive next week I promise! x


----------



## ItsAWonder

Hilso - No need to be positive if you are not feeling it - although I do hope the feeling comes your way. We are all here b/c we need support for both good and bad days.

Buttrfly - I doubt any harm will come to you for having drank your tea but, I agree, no need to in the future. There are some really great teas out there that are just peppermint.


----------



## hilslo

Back from the hospital. I have a small amount of retained products. Sigh. So sick of this whole process. They gave me some misoprostal to take at home which I've now taken and waiting for it to have an effect.

They've booked me in for another scan on the 23rd to see if it has worked and arrange surgery if not.
They did take bloods but i won't get the results until later this afternoon. She said she's hoping for it to be in the hundreds not thousands. Fingers crossed this works. I can't bear the thought of a 3td surgery this year.


----------



## flou

Hislo i hope everything goes to plan and that you can move forward soon. Take care :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Buttrfly I'm sure you weren't taking it in the quantities for it to cause any problems :hugs: 

Hilslo :hugs: so sorry you are having a rough time, I hope the meds work and you don't need surgery. It's so tough when friends announce their pregnancies :hugs: I hope the universe gives you a break and you get your bfp very soon

Oh and no need to be cheery on our account, we are all here for you and each other vent all you need


----------



## highhopes2013

Hislo I'm so sorry u r going thru this Hun. FC it is all sorted soon x

Thank u for all the support ladies. We have all been through so much, it's good to know u all understand! Until a person goes through mc they really don't know what it is like! 

FC for all of us in the TWW xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I agree, you don't have a care in the world during pregnancy until you've had a mc then you don't stop worrying.

Come on bfp's we need more of you ;)


----------



## hilslo

Got my blood results back and hcg was 169 so I'm feeling encouraged that it is fairly low so hoping to get my bfn by next weekend. 

I need some bfps from you ladies in the tww to cheer me up!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope your negative isn't far away :)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Hilso - sorry you are going through this but at least you now have an explanation. Hope you get your negative soon!!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Typed this whole thing out that my iPad deleted! Ugh happy Monday morning lol. I will try to post later. Just wanted to say hello and I'm thinking of everyone!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Let's try this again :) thanks girls my mother also talked to me about how silly I was being about the tea. I bought a new one that just has peppermint leaves.

Hilslo I'm so glad they have figure out the issue... Hopefully you will have your negative very soon! I understand about not being positive and no apologies needed. I often feel very negative about the process and can't knock myself into thinking otherwise. I hope it will get easier. Understand also about friends being pregnant. Facebook is another crappy part of this too. I actually just saw a friend that is 24 weeks on Sunday. She did IVF and I know she has some stuff going on but either way very difficult for me though I feel somewhat selfish. She is telling me about all the nervousness she has related to loss ( she has not been through one) and asking me questions. As much as she is trying she doesn't completely get it and it makes it harder to see her. Ok done with vent sorry.

Itsawonder how is this week going for you with all the events?

Tomorrow is possible AF date if my cycle is regular. I am going to take your advice, mrsduck, and test on Friday if AF has still not shown. I have off Friday for a family event later in the day so I can a least deal with it without having to be at work. Anyone else have a test date?


----------



## MrsDuck

Girls I can't wait for you all to test this cycle :)

Buttrfly yay for getting new tea, it will put your mind at ease.

Im with you all, I had to listen to my ticking clock for 2 years while everyone else around me was getting pregnant and I wasn't allowed to even try as I was getting treatment for thyroid cancer, it was such a hard time


----------



## ItsAWonder

Luckily I slept late the morning after the wedding so I slept through the main event. Basically, I just won't go out in town this week and will stay home Saturday night so I miss the events. However, I am in a much better mood and feeling happy for all the lucky pregnant ladies so I probably could go.

7 dpo and waiting......

Buttrfly - getting down to the wire :) Good luck!


----------



## flou

Hi ladies im 10 dpo today. AF is due Sunday so if AF hasn't shown by this time next week i will have tested. Got cramps and clear slimy like cm. Sore bbs but not normally as much as usual. Having a bit of a bad time at the mo. Just feel kind of angry and fed up with the world. Think its just PMS but just feeling low about ttc at the mo. Hope everyone else is doing ok. Lets hope we see some more bfps soon on this thread.


----------



## highhopes2013

We have all been through so much! It hurts seeing pregnant women and hearing stories about people with their babies but we have to stay strong and positive...it WILL happen for us.

I gave up on testing a couple of years ago coz the bfns were soul-destroying. So I won't be testing until AF is a week late. AF is due on Monday 23rd. No symptoms so far other than a few 'weird' twinges hard to describe!


----------



## MrsDuck

You are all getting close now, I've got everything crossed for you all :) xx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I'm out :( AF started kinda spotty like but I can tell coming to torture me


----------



## ItsAWonder

Buttrfly - boo.. Sorry Af showed


----------



## Carybear

So sorry buttrfly... Nasty witch


----------



## MellyH

I'm 31 and will start trying for my first early next year. If all goes to plan (ha!) I would have my first at 32 and my second at 34 and be wrapped up before we get to the special set of tests that kick in at 35. One things baby/pregnancy forums have taught me though is that nothing ever goes to plan!


----------



## flou

Sorry AF showed buttrfly :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Buttrflyl553 said:


> I'm out :( AF started kinda spotty like but I can tell coming to torture me

Noooooo :( I'm so sorry she showed her ugly face :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi melly welcome to the group, I had a similar plan but unfortunately fate dealt me a different hand and 3 years later I'm only just pregnant now. 

I hope life treats you a little kinder :) 

So you've only got a couple of cycles before you start ttc, you are more than welcome to join us in our chitter chatter, January will be here before you know it :)


----------



## highhopes2013

Sorry about AF buttrfly :(

I had a tiny bit of bright red spotting last night. Literally like a pin prick. It's 6 days too early for AF. Also been feeling weirdly hot in the face - cheeks are flushed, but the rest of me feels cold!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Highhopes - that sounds promising!! Absolutely no symptoms for me other than regular PMS.


----------



## flou

Highhopes that sounds good. Got my fxd for you!


----------



## flou

MellyH said:


> I'm 31 and will start trying for my first early next year. If all goes to plan (ha!) I would have my first at 32 and my second at 34 and be wrapped up before we get to the special set of tests that kick in at 35. One things baby/pregnancy forums have taught me though is that nothing ever goes to plan!

I started ttc just a few months before i turned 30 with the hope of having 2 kids by the time i was 35 with a reasonable gap between them. Im now 32 and still trying for number 1. I hope you have a much easier time of it and it doesn't take you too long to conceive. Ive got my fxd for you.


----------



## MellyH

I'm sorry you guys have struggled. I'm definitely aware that it could take awhile, hence why I'm already stalking the forums! Since some of you have been trying for over a year, are you seeing fertility specialists? I guess because the clock is ticking I'm wondering how soon people start pushing for answers if things don't happen relatively quickly. Basically, how long would you/did you wait before talking to someone about the fact that it was taking you awhile?


----------



## MellyH

Also, thanks for the welcome. :D


----------



## highhopes2013

Mellyhi was desperate for kids so went to my GP after a year of TTC...many many tests etc later we found out I have PCO and hubby has motility issues so we had ivf. Two rounds now, one ended in mc and second bfn. I would recommend going to ure GP earlier rather than later coz it takes quite a while to work through the nhs system.


----------



## highhopes2013

Although just realised u r in the states I have no idea how it works there sorry!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Melly - Welcome.

I am 36, will be 37 in January. Started NTNP in Oct or Nov 2012 and charting in Jan 2013. Got pg in March - chemical, got pg in April MMC at 8 weeks. I have had some testing done, just blood work, and all is normal so far. If I miscarry again or don't get pg in a few months I will see a specialist. 

For me, I am not ready to begin IUIs and I don't know that I can afford IVF at, what - $20,000.00 or something like that? Not covered by insurance.

Also, I have been getting pregnant, just not holding the pregnancies. Like I said, you just have to feel it out. Most specialists in the US will not treat you until you have been trying for 1 year or are 35 and older and have been trying for 6 months.

Try not to focus on the bad outcomes if you haven't yet begun your ttc journey. (Although everyone in this post has had at least one loss.)

See how it goes. You may find that you get pregnant quickly. It can be stressful seeing negative tests but most women don't get pregnant right away.

If you do find yourself in a situation where you need to see a fertility specialist, you can get an appointment within 3 months at most. Usually less.


----------



## MellyH

Thanks for the advice. I'm not good with the American system either (I'm from Australia originally, have lived here for five years) so I have no idea how it would work. I'm aiming for 'optimistic but realistic' expectations, if that's not an oxymoron.

I was browsing the "Trying to Conceive" forums and saw the title of this thread, I didn't realise it was in this particular subsection until after I'd posted originally. I am sorry for everyone's losses. I can't imagine. :(


----------



## ItsAWonder

It's okay Melly. This group is a great way to get back on our feet (at least for me). I feel like the TTCAL section has amazing support and less judgment b/c of what we have been through. And, seeing women here get pregnant is that much more exciting because it gives us all hope. 

Please stick around.


----------



## flou

Me and my DH went to see our gp having been trying for just over a year. He did some basic tests and all came back ok. He then referred me to a specialist. Whilst waiting for an appt we got a bfp. Then we lost our little one and an appt came through. We postponed it for a few months but when we went he told us to come back in a year as there is no reason we shouldn't conceive on our own. Now im on my 9th month since my mc.... I hope it doesn't take too much longer!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi ladies i hope you are all well :) 

High hopes that sounds fantastic exactly the same as I had before this bfp, I've got everything crossed for you xx

Melly like the others said it doesn't matter that you haven't had a loss to be part of this thread, please stick around you are just like us in that you are ttc your first, I hope it runs more smoothly for you than it did for us :)


----------



## highhopes2013

I'm trying not to get my hopes up. I've never had a natural bfp so would be highly unlikely to work now. AF is due on Monday. Not long to go! X


----------



## ItsAWonder

So I might - and I stress the "might" - be pregnant. I never do this. I don't test until AF is due or very near due. I am 10 dpo and used an IC. I got what I thought was an evap. I waited a few hours and tested with more concentrated urine and there is a faint pink line that came up within the 10 minute mark. I do not know exactly when it showed b/c I set a timer for 10 min and then look. Will keep you all posted and really hoping it's not a fake positive or a chemical!!

Still no symptoms other than being really bloated the past few days.


----------



## flou

I hope this is it for you wonder fxd!


----------



## MrsDuck

Itsawonder yay I've got everything crossed for you :)


----------



## Carybear

FX'd for you wonder..

I've been really lightheaded the last couple of afternoons... A litte bloated...

Testing Tuesday unless I cave earlier


----------



## highhopes2013

Omg itsawonder how exciting! FC xx


----------



## MellyH

I hope it's unambiguous in a few days, itsawonder!!

My phone keeps trying to correct itsawonder to 'it swindler'. :haha:


----------



## ItsAWonder

Swindler could work too.. :)

Thanks everyone and Carybear I am rooting for you!

Test is the same color today but line showed up in 5 minutes. AF due on Wed at the latest so hoping it doesn't show and that my test line gets darker. If I miss AF will call the doc on Thurs to see if I can get progesterone. My levels tested normal during my last pregnancy so I don't know if he will prescribe it but, I still miscarried that one. Also want to schedule an early scan which I know he will do.


----------



## flou

Im out this month AF showed but i hope your bean sticks wonder and hoping carybear gets a bfp too! Fxd ladies!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh sorry the witch got you flou :( 

Carybear and its awonder it all sounds good :)


----------



## hilslo

Flou - sorry af arrived but onwards and upwards to the next cycle! 

Itsawonder- fantastic news!!! I have my fingers crossed that this is the start of your rainbow! Have you tested again today or are you going to wait a couple of days?

Carybear. Judging by your nausea I'm hopeful for you to! 

Ooo - exciting times! 

Afm - I tested on Thurs (5 weeks post op) and still positive but definitely lighter. I'm away with friends this weekend but will probably test again tomorrow morning. I'm really hoping it will be extremely light or a bfn. If not I have a scan booked in at lunchtime to see if i need another op :-(


----------



## ItsAWonder

Flou - sorry witch got you. But you are one day closer to getting your BFP, right? (At least that's what I tell myself when AF comes).

Carybear -fingers still crossed!

Hilso - glad those tests are getting lighter. Hope you see your negative soon. I would think a light test means your HCG is pretty low.

AFM - I did test again this morning with Answer brand. Even though AF is not due until Wed I don't think I can deny this. Going to call my doc tomorrow to ask if I should take progesterone or do anything else.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0317.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ItsAWonder

Forgot to mention. DH and I have been together over 6 years but just got married last year. Next Sunday is our 1 year anniversary. Best present I can give him!


----------



## hilslo

Itsawonder -no denying that'a bfp. Woooo hooooo!! Absolutely thrilled for you. Stick little bean!


----------



## hilslo

Ps - happy anniversary for next week! Are you going to keep it a secret until then or have you already shared?


----------



## MrsDuck

Hilslo I hope your hpt is nice and light when you test tomorrow

Itsawonder whoop whoop that's fantastic news, lovely lines :) yay I have a bump buddy
Does hubby know yet? You need a ticker, there's nothing better than watching the fruit get bigger ;)


----------



## ItsAWonder

I have told DH. With all we have been through the excitement of announcing has kind of come and gone. (This is my 3rd pregnancy in 7 months.) Plus, I am going to call the doc tomorrow and will want DH there if I need to go in for blood draws or an exam.

Mrs. Duck - I think I am going to hold off on the ticker until I get a scan. Just want to know that this baby is growing properly. Seeing your scan though has given me tons of hope! How are you feeling these days?


----------



## highhopes2013

It'sawonder I'm so so happy for u! Good luck when u call the dr. Hope u get an early scan soon. About time another one of us got a bfp!

Mrs duck how's the bump?

Hope the rest of u ladies r ok.

AFM-AF is due tmrw but I've had no symptoms. Usually I get cramps sore boobs and spotting. This month - nothing!


----------



## ItsAWonder

highhopes - I don't really have any symptoms either! Just some bloating.


----------



## MrsDuck

Itsawonder I held off my ticker until I went to the drs and he confirmed it. I just thought I'm going to enjoy my pregnancy no matter what the outcome, I can't change the outcome so I may as well think positive that everything is going to be fine this time :) 

I totally understand where you are coming from :) 

I had sore boobs especially nipples, really sensitive (and they still are ) and I was really snappy and grumpy

Highhopes I hope this is your month too, I can't wait for you to test

I'm good thanks, I've got quite a big belly/bloat I think I'm going to struggle to hide my pregnancy for much longer. I've got my next scan in just over 2 weeks, I can't wait :)


----------



## Carybear

It's a wonder... CONGRATULATIONS!

Highhopes... FX'd for ya

Hi Mrs. Duck

The last two mornings I've woken up sweating. I've been hot throughout the day... Today I couldn't take a hot shower... The steam from the hot water made me feel like I was going to throw up


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi :hi: carybear

Carybear :test: haha


----------



## Carybear

I'm going to test in the morning


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay I'll be logging on to see more beautiful lines ;)


----------



## Carybear

Thanks... Would be awesome


----------



## highhopes2013

Good luck carybear x


----------



## ItsAWonder

Good luck Carybear!!!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Sorry girls I have been gone for the weekend for a family event. Do excited to come back on here to see a BFP....congrats itsawonder!!! That is such great news and I'm so happy for you! 

Good luck carybear! Crossing my fingers for you

Hope everyone else is doing well.
AF is just about gone for me.


----------



## hilslo

Good luck for testing today Carybear! )


----------



## Carybear

Thanks ladies... Tested this morning BFN


----------



## hilslo

Carybear said:


> Thanks ladies... Tested this morning BFN

Oh no - I was so convinced it was going to be a positive. It is still early though so don't rule yourself out yet!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Sorry Carybear. I thought it was going to be positive too...


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Sorry carybear:( is your ticker right? 12dpo? I remember mrsduck got bfn on 12 dpo also


----------



## ItsAWonder

Just talked to doc's office. I will get a scan next Monday, Sept. 30. I believe I will only be 4 1/2 weeks then so I don't know what we will see but I am excited. At least we will know if implantation is holding and hopefully we will see a sac or even a yolk.


----------



## flou

Exciting itsawonder!

Your not our carybear until AF shows. Hope the witch stays away for you.


----------



## highhopes2013

Ooo that's great itsawonder. FC for the scan!

Think I'm out too. Had some spotting today so AF will prob arrive tmrw. Ah well.


----------



## MellyH

Yay itsawonder!! Everything crossed the scan goes well. 

Carybear - hopefully it's just too early. 

HH - boooooooo AF, stay away!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Itsawonder wow that's an early scan, I'm excited for you xx

No witch stay away

Carybear I didn't get a bfp til 14dpo on cheapies

Buttrfly I hope you had a nice time

Hi everyone else


----------



## ItsAWonder

Highhopes - hope that's not the case.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Yay for scan itsawonder! Any words of wisdom for us ttc girls? Did you do anything different?

Highhopes wishing that AF stays away for you!!

Sorry for AF flou:(

Glad your test is lighter hilslo! 

Hope are you feeling mrsduck?

Melly sorry I never quite answered your post. DH and I were lucky and I got BFP 3 months after going off BC but unfortunately ended in mmc around what would have been 9 weeks. Have been trying since end of June again when I got AF again after surgery but no luck. I know it hasn't been terribly long but more frustration and emotions at this point because of loss. Have you started trying yet?

I'm on CD 8 today and will start BDing tomorrow. Planned the days when we can BD with DH's schedule so hopefully it works... And tomorrow is hump day! ;)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Buttrfly - we used SMEP every time I have gotten pregnant. They key for me is to bd on the 2 days before ovulation and ovulation day in the AM.

I also stopped drinking coffee this cycle and I do not ingest any other caffeine. 

Do not know if that did anything but it can't hurt.


----------



## ItsAWonder

I almost forgot - I have been going to acupuncture 2x per week since my d&c and I am sure that helped. We live in a great community where we can trade for services and many people have sliding scales. For 1st tri I will go 1x per week then 2nd tri (hoping all goes well) will go once every 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## MellyH

Butterfly, it makes total sense that you would be frustrated, you shouldn't count just from June, the whole journey has been long for you.

We start trying in a few months, being over 30 I wanted to suss things out in advance and see what I should be taking/doing/familiarising myself with before we start! I'm a planner. :haha:


----------



## highhopes2013

Hope all is well itsawonder. AF is in full swing for me now so thinking ahead to another month of BDing every other day. Got my ivf review appointment next week hopefully that will shed some light on why my ivf cycle didnt work this time. My due date is getting closer and I'm finding it really tough tonight, feel heartbroken! Trying to push it to the back of my mind. Sorry dont want to depress all you lovely ladies!


----------



## ItsAWonder

HH - Sorry due date is coming up and you are not pregnant. It's tough. I hope you get answers at your IVF review and hope the next cycle works. Don't they say that it takes up to 3 tries usually? Maybe that means the next one will.

Please don't apologize for being down. First, it's not depressing and second, that's why we are here. To cheer each other on and cry with each other when sad. I am glad you are speaking your mind.

All is well here. No AF today and I took some more tests which are darker. Still no real symptoms although I am starting to get some feelings in my uterus. Kind of like little electrical shocks like if you like a battery (which yes I did as a kid a few times). Same sensations I got last pregnancy at this time.


----------



## MrsDuck

Itsawonder I'm glad all is going well, it's a bit scary when the stretching starts as to me it felt a bit like af cramps, not long til you see your miracle :) 

Highhopes I'm so sorry the witch arrived, don't feel sorry for being down, we all have ups and down and it's better to share rather than bottle things up. Due dates are tough but I hope your next appointment goes well and it's third time lucky for you :hugs: 

I tried my Doppler tonight but I couldn't find anything, which didn't surprise me as its still really early, but the Doppler was there staring at me I couldn't resist ;)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Make it past my first hurdle. No sign of AF yesterday. Phew!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay :)


----------



## highhopes2013

Yay itsawonder! I have everything crossed for u.

Thanks is for the support ladies. It's so great to know others who understand how crappy it feels to go through this! I just got an email from some baby-related company congratulating me on my 40th week of pregnancy. Sucks! Must have been something I signed up for when I was pregnant. The next week will be tough, just want the due date over and done with. FC for my next ivf cycle! Yes they do say it takes three goes.


----------



## MellyH

Oh HH, that email must have been a shock. :( Everything is crossed for your next cycle!


----------



## flou

Yay itsawonder! I hope you have a sticky one!

Highhopes sorry for the email you got. If you are anything like me you are thinking why can't the universe give you a break! And i hope it will be third time lucky for you with ivf. Fxd!


----------



## MrsDuck

Highhopes Sorry for the crappy email :hugs: 

I hope you are all having a great weekend, I can't wait for your scan Monday itsawonder


----------



## highhopes2013

Good luck for the scan tomorrow itsawonder!

Thanks for the support ladies. I'm trying very hard to be ok...you all know how it is. Comes and goes in waves. I'm looking forward to my appointment with the consultant on Tuesday, hopefully he will give me some answers as to why it didn't work this time.

Hope the rest of you are ok! CD6 for me today so hoping to get busy later ;)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Highhopes - good luck bd'ing and at your appointment. I think it will work the next try, if not naturally.

Thanks ladies for the well wishes for tomorrow. Still not really feeling anything but I am still very, very early. I did take some tests and they keep getting darker so at least I know my HCG is rising. Will let you all know how the scan goes tomorrow afternoon. I think I am 8 hours behind London time so it will be night time for most of you.


----------



## flou

Good luck itsawonder! It sounds positive that the tests are getting darker. I have my fxd for you.


----------



## MrsDuck

Itsawonder I just know everything will be fine tomorrow, I hope you get a pic :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks melly! Completely understand about planning. I am a crazy planner so this process drives me nuts just not knowing.

Itsawonder excited about your scan! Good luck with everything! Darker is great and sometimes there are no symptoms for some.

Highhopes crossing my fingers for your next IVF and appt.

Flou where are you with everything? I don't recall you mentioning AF so wondered. Sorry if I missed it.
How are you feeling mrsduck? When is the next scan?

Anything new hilslo?

CD 13 for me and almost in TWW. AF is due pregnancy and infant loss awareness day of October 15....


----------



## flou

Hi buttrfly. AF came and has now passed. Im on cd10 and will probably O at the weekend. My DH's grandmother died a couple of days ago and all she wanted was to be a great grandmother. She would have been if i hadn't mc. Not that im religious but wherever she is now i hope she is looking after my angel. So life is a bit hectic at the mo. Anyway hope everyone else is well. Ive made an appt with my GP to be referred back to the fertility specialist but my appt isn't until 25th October. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## ItsAWonder

Flou - so sorry about DH's grandmother. I know eventually they all have to go but it's so hard to say goodbye. It's been years since my last grandparent passed but I still think about them everyday. 

Hope things go well w/ the specialist or that you find out you are pg before your appointment!

Had my scan today and I have a blip!! The internal probe was broken so we just did an abdominal scan. We were all nervous we would not be able to see anything but there is an 8mm sac. Have another scan scheduled in 1 1/2 weeks (one week from Thursday) to look for a yolk and hopefully fetal pole.

Also had HCG tested today and will go back this Wed and next Monday.


----------



## MrsDuck

It's awonder that's fantastic news, your next scan is the same day as mine :) I'm glad they are looking after you, I'm really pleased for you :) 

Flou I'm sorry to hear about dhs grandmother, I've only got one grandparent left :( 
I hope your specialist appointment goes really well, will they book you in for the next round of IVF at this appointment too?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Sorry flou I guess I missed AF for you. We are 4 days apart! Sorry to hear about DH's gma but very sweet thought you had.
Yay itsawonder great news! Also great you and mrsduck have scans on the same day! For your next scan you will be 10 weeks mrsduck? How far along with you be itsawonder?


----------



## ItsAWonder

At my next scan I will be 6 weeks 1 day so we are hoping we see a fetal pole and a flicker. My doc said that the flicker is not actually the heartbeat but I forgot to ask him what it is if not a HB. Maybe he doesn't consider it a heartbeat until the heart is fully formed.


----------



## MrsDuck

I was 6 +3 at my last scan and there was a clearly visible heartbeat. I'll post a pic. I'll be 10 + 4 this time so hopefully much more to see :)


----------



## MrsDuck

My little gummy bear
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## flou

MrsDuck said:


> It's awonder that's fantastic news, your next scan is the same day as mine :) I'm glad they are looking after you, I'm really pleased for you :)
> 
> Flou I'm sorry to hear about dhs grandmother, I've only got one grandparent left :(
> I hope your specialist appointment goes really well, will they book you in for the next round of IVF at this appointment too?

We haven't tried ivf. We were trying for just over a year when we went to the gp. He did blood tests proved i was O'ing and DH had a SA which was fine. Got referred to specialist but got a bfp. The day after i mc i got an appt through. We postponed a bit only to be told to come back in a year. Its nearly been a year since the mc so im going to ask to be referred again. There are more tests they can do to see if there is a reason why it takes us longer than usual to conceive. 

I love your scan pic and im glad that your pregnancy seems to be going well. I bet your anxious to get past the 12 week mark!


----------



## flou

ItsAWonder said:


> Flou - so sorry about DH's grandmother. I know eventually they all have to go but it's so hard to say goodbye. It's been years since my last grandparent passed but I still think about them everyday.
> 
> Hope things go well w/ the specialist or that you find out you are pg before your appointment!
> 
> Had my scan today and I have a blip!! The internal probe was broken so we just did an abdominal scan. We were all nervous we would not be able to see anything but there is an 8mm sac. Have another scan scheduled in 1 1/2 weeks (one week from Thursday) to look for a yolk and hopefully fetal pole.
> 
> Also had HCG tested today and will go back this Wed and next Monday.

That's great news! I bet that was exciting! Glad all seems well so far. Fxd!


----------



## ItsAWonder

MrsDuck said:


> I was 6 +3 at my last scan and there was a clearly visible heartbeat. I'll post a pic. I'll be 10 + 4 this time so hopefully much more to see :)

I am second guessing myself - maybe he said we won't "hear" the heartbeat. Instead we will just see a flicker. That makes a lot more sense.

Can't believe you will be 10+4!!! So exciting!


----------



## MrsDuck

Flou I hope the same thing happens again and you get a bfp before the referral comes through :)

Yup 12 weeks can't come quickly enough :)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Flou - I had forgotten that they told you to come back in 1 year. It's tough - sometimes I want them to find an answer so I have something to treat, other times I am glad there is nothing wrong. Frustrating either way. 

I do hope this appointment helps move you forward to your goal!


----------



## MellyH

Yay for scans showing blobs and flickers and what-not! :D Very exciting. 

flou, I'm sure your DH's grandmother is looking after your baby. That's a really nice thought. Big hugs.


----------



## highhopes2013

Beautiful pic mrs duck! 

Had my appointment. Booked in for round 3 ivf at the end of nov when I get AF. Looking fwd to it. They are going to increase my drug doses which puts me at higher risk of hyperstimulation but I really don't care, would do anything to get pregnant again!


----------



## MrsDuck

High hopes that's great, I've got everything crossed that its third time lucky for you :)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Good luck Highhopes!!! I am wishing you third time luck as well.

Hyperstimulation - does this mean you have a higher chance of multiples?


----------



## MrsDuck

I was going to ask that too??

Itsawonder I'm loving your ticker :happydance:


----------



## flou

Good luck high hopes! I hope its third time lucky for you.


----------



## MellyH

ItsAWonder said:


> Good luck Highhopes!!! I am wishing you third time luck as well.
> 
> Hyperstimulation - does this mean you have a higher chance of multiples?

Since with IVF they are fertilizing eggs and putting them back in, I think the chance of multiples relies on how many eggs they put in, right?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Itsawonder did you go to the doctor today? 

Highhopes thinking of you and crossing my fingers!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

For some reason I can't see itsawonder's ticker...wonder why


----------



## MrsDuck

Not sure buttrfly can you see mine? They are the same, I can see both :shrug:


----------



## MrsDuck

It's next week buttrfly :)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Buttrfly - I did get a blood draw yesterday but I just go to the lab for that. Will go again on Sunday and have my next scan on week from today! The time cannot go by fast enough!


----------



## MellyH

I can see both tickers! And they're both wonderful.

Good luck for next week! Happy dance!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh your scan is next Thursday it's awonder? Mine is next Wednesday, I thought we were having them the same day??? :)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Close enough :). Seeing your good news will, I am sure, help keep me calm for my scan the following day!

Just got a call from my doctor's office. My beta HCGs are great! I did not ask for specific numbers as I only want to know if they are rising well or not. Of course, even with my MMC my levels doubled every two days but, he said we can be "cautiously optimistic". I will take that!


----------



## MrsDuck

Who hooo that's great news, roll on next week :)


----------



## highhopes2013

Great news on the hcg levels itsawonder!

The chances of multiples are higher with ivf because more than one embryo can be transferred back. Hyperstimulation means that the ovaries are stimulated to such an extent that fluid gets released after egg collection and this fluid collects in the abdomen area. Can ve very serious - can end up in hospital with it :(


----------



## ItsAWonder

HH- Wow. I have never heard of that before. I agree with your decision though - it's a risk I would take as well. Of course I am assuming the risk is not terribly high or they would not offer that level of meds, correct?

Either way I do not believe this will happen to you!


----------



## highhopes2013

It's a fairly high risk as my ovaries are very sensitive to the drugs apparently but they tried me on lower doses and I didnt respond as well. My first ivf cycle was on a bigger dose and I got pg with that one so FC that it works...third time lucky!


----------



## MrsDuck

I've got everything crossed for you high hopes :)

Is anyone doing anything nice this weekend?


----------



## highhopes2013

Well it's THE day today and there have been a few tears so far but it's not as bad as I feared. Trying to keep my mind off it. Feel very numb. Hoping it will get easier now that this milestone is passing.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw high hopes its only natural to be upset today, I'm sorry you are having to go through it. I hope you are not on your own today :hugs:


----------



## flou

:hugs: highhopes


----------



## highhopes2013

Thanks ladies. My DH and I have had a nice day today. A few tears and lots of cuddles.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Great news on betas itsawonder! So glad things are going well
Yay for yours and mrsducks scan this week!

I'm sorry highhopes I hope you are feeling ok. Glad you and DH are there for each other.

I can see the ticker now...for some reason didn't show up before :)
Had an emotional weekend myself so wondering is PMS is coming around for me. Guess we will find out


----------



## ItsAWonder

Highhopes - I do hope those tears turn to tears of joy soon. Fingers crossed for you.

AFM - starting to get nervous for Thursday. Still don't have much in the way of symptoms so doubt is starting to creep in. Just trying to take each day at a time and trying to stay positive.


----------



## MellyH

HH, I hope you had a day of release and are feeling much more at peace now. Big hugs. 

Itsawonder, I'm sure you're totally within what's defined as 'normal' for early pregnancy symptoms. I can understand that it's nerve-wracking though.


----------



## MrsDuck

High hopes I'm glad you got through it together. Hopefully like itsawonder says it will be tears of joy very soon

Itsawonder I know how you feel, I'm pooping my pants about Wednesday too ;)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Good luck Mrs. Duck! I will be thinking of you all week. Does it help at all to have seen the heartbeat before?


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks itsawonder, I'm sure it will be good news for both of us :) no I don't think it does help, I don't think I'll believe that all is well after this scan either until I can feel constant movements to reassure me. Mmc's rob you of being happy xx


----------



## flou

Good luck itsawonder and Mrs duck! Im sure all will be well. It must be difficult to relax, mc really robs us of that innocence.


----------



## highhopes2013

Good luck for the scans this week mrs duck and itsawonder! Hope we are all in the same situation as u girls soon! Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks girls, I'm sure you WILL all be here in our situation very soon xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Is anyone close to testing? :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

AF is due next Tuesday the 15th for me so I may test around then if no AF.
Mrsduck what is the time difference where you are from the U.S.? Sorry I wasn't certain.


----------



## MrsDuck

It's now 2.50pm here :)

I've got everything crossed for you girls :)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Buttrfly - the 15th is not far away. Good luck!!!

And good luck to anyone testing soon. I hope this group is filled with BFPs in the next few months.

Mrs. Duck - good luck with your scan tomorrow! It will be amazing to hear the heartbeat and see your little one moving all around. What a joy!


----------



## flou

Im in the tww but got just under 2 weeks before testing. Im not sure what's worse, waiting to O or waiting for AF or not.


----------



## ItsAWonder

My doctors office just called to move my appointment time on Thursday - it's earlier which is great. I asked if the internal probe is fixed and the said it will be months before that's done b/c it's so expensive, so they are going to do an abdominal scan. 

There is no way we will see anything but an empty sac so now I am terrified!! I have to know that there is growth in there or what is the point?

I think, if we don't see anything, I am going to demand a diagnostic u/s at the hospital. I can't wait longer than Thursday to know if my baby is growing. His office is in the hospital too so why can't he just borrow a scanner from another department???


----------



## MellyH

I am excited to hear all the happy scan news. Please post some pics if you get some!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw itsawonder that's rubbish, I agree there is no way you'll see anything from an abdominal scan :( I'm not even sure I'll have an abdominal scan tomorrow. They are just going to cause you worry :hugs:


----------



## highhopes2013

Can't believe they are suggesting an abdominal scan itsawonder! Can you try to push for an internal one somehow? An abdominal one won't show anything and will just stress u out! I had a 6 week internal scan and saw the heartbeat...that's what you need!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Their internal probe is broken and I guess it's the only one they have. As an Ob/Gyn (and 1 of only 2 in our area) you would think he would immediately invest in a new one but I guess it costs thousands of dollars. They don't seem to think it's a problem at all and the doc even said we should see a fetal pole and heart flicker but I used to perform scans and know we won't see anything.

His office is in the hospital. If we don't see anything I am going to request that he send me to radiology for a diagnostic internal scan. I am sure he can code it in a way that insurance will cover it. Since I have met my deductible for the year insurance will cover everything through December 31.

I just don't know what else to do but I do know that the stress I am feeling is not healthy. I need to just let it go and see what happens on Thursday. My husband will back me and I will ask him to help demand an internal scan so I don't back down.


----------



## MellyH

Fingers crossed they send you for the diagnostic internal without any fuss.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Itsawonder I really hope that tomorrow they can figure this out and give you a proper scan! 

Good luck today mrsduck!

Fingers crossed for you in TWW flou!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi ladies all went great with my scan, I saw baby wriggling away but my pics aren't very good coz I couldn't hold my pee any more I thought I was going to burst. They have put me forward a bit baby is measuring 11 +2 so need to change my ticker. I'm going back in a week for the proper 12 week dating scan so I get to see baby again next week :)

It's awonder I can't wait for your good news tomorrow too :)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Mrs Duck - that is wonderful news!!!! I am so happy for you! Just think - you will be in second trimester soon and will be able to tell people that you are pregnant :)


----------



## MrsDuck

I think we will tell family now as my belly is getting bigger and it's becoming harder to disguise. My pics are pants but I'll post one later. I hope you get a clear view tomorrow, make sure your bladder is as full as you can stand


----------



## MellyH

Yayyyyyyy! Wonderful news MrsDuck, I'm so glad you got to see the wriggly little thing. How exciting to start telling people! Big hugs.


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks melly, remind me when you are starting to try?


----------



## highhopes2013

Fantastic news mrs duck, I'm so happy for u x


----------



## flou

Yay Mrs Duck that's great! Im so glad your little one is doing well!


----------



## MellyH

MrsDuck said:


> Thanks melly, remind me when you are starting to try?

Not until February. Four months! *runs around in a little circle*


----------



## MrsDuck

February will soon be here melly :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Yay mrsduck such great news and to be able to see baby again next week too! 12 weeks here you come.
Look forward to good news tomorrow too!


----------



## MrsDuck

It's awonder good luck for today, I can't wait for your update :)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Thank you!! It's only 8am here so three more hours until my appointment. Feeling excited now!


----------



## MellyH

Good luck itsawonder! I'll be checking the thread all day for the update. :haha:


----------



## MrsDuck

Me too :)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Hey ladies. I just had my abdominal scan. The doctor was prepared to send me to radiology if a trans-vaginal was needed, however.... we saw a heartbeat!!!!! 120 beats per minute so not even slow!!! I did not take a picture b/c the image was so small.

My next scan will be in 3 weeks and I honestly believe this is our rainbow baby!

Thanks again for all of your support!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay that's fantastic news, thanks for the update, I'm sure you are right, this is your rainbow :) xxxxxx


----------



## MellyH

Yayyyyyyyy!!! I'm so glad the abdominal scan worked and you didn't have to fuss with the other scan. Wonderful happy news. :D


----------



## flou

That's great news wonder! Im so excited for you.


----------



## highhopes2013

Wonderful news itsawonder! Xx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

So happy for you itsawonder !


----------



## ItsAWonder

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## MrsDuck

Wow it's awonder you are almost 7 weeks already! Times flies doesn't it :) 

All is good with me, I've got another scan Thursday :) 

Have there been any testers that I've missed? 

I hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Yay mrsduck you are at 12 weeks and scan on Thursday! Exciting!

AF due today so just waiting it out. If nothing tomorrow I may bite the bullet and test. Only one frer left so don't want to waste it.


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks buttrfly and I've got everything crossed for you that the witch doesn't show for another 9 months xx


----------



## ItsAWonder

Good luck Buttrfly! I am really hoping AF doesn't show for you. Will keep checking in to see what happens.

Mrs. Duck - another scan already, how exciting! And you are 12 weeks! The time does fly. Has your uterus come above the pubic bone yet?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks girls... Thinking of you on pregnancy and infant loss Remembrance Day today. I only wish I was home tonight so I could light a candle:hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

My scan last week I was only expected to be measuring 10+3 so they hadn't booked me in for my nt measurements/bloods so asked if I minded coming back, of course I said no i didnt mind haha if I couldn't have come back this week she said she could try and do the measurements then but at 11+2 I was really on the limit to do accurately. I get to see baby again on Thursday and I'll try and hold my pee this time to get better pics :) 

Nope he's still below my pubic bone and I have an anterior placenta so trying to find him on the Doppler is a nightmare (notice my HE reference, I'm convinced its a boy) 

Buttrfly any news?


----------



## highhopes2013

Can't believe u r at 12 weeks mrs duck...that time has flown! How r u itsawonder? Flou and buttrfly everything ok? And anyone else I've missed...hope u r all ok! Been keeping busy waiting to start my next ivf cycle in nov x


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh HH November will be here before you know it :) 

Do you think it has gone quick? To me the time has dragged haha


----------



## flou

Buttrfly i hope AF stays away!

Itsawonder and Mrs duck glad everything seems to be going well with you both.

Highopes good luck with the ivf!

Im 10dpo, AF due at the weekend. Haven't had many symptoms. A little bit of sore bbs but that's about it. I don't have much hope this month as life has been v.hectic. We had DH's grandmothers funeral. It was a long two weeks between her passing and her funeral. Anyway im expecting AF to show in a few days, it would be a lovely surprise if it didn't. Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## ItsAWonder

That's wonderful news. November is not far away! Of course, I do hope things will start at the beginning of the month vs. the end...

I am well. Still don't feel terribly pregnant other than getting up 3-5 times a night to pee. I get really hungry during the day, then when I eat I feel extremely bloated and hate food again.

Going to the citi this weekend to buy baggier shirts and ponchos to hide my bloat as I can no longer button my pants. Other than that, just can't wait until my 9 week ultrasound.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Good luck Flou! I hope she doesn't show!!!


----------



## MellyH

Yay for another scan soon MrsDuck, hopefully you get a nice clear picture this time!

flou, butterfly - hope AF stays away for awhile yet ;)

HH - November is like two weeks away! Argh! So exciting. 

I am planning on lighting a candle tonight for one of my good friends who recently lost her baby, I will think of you all as well. Big hugs.


----------



## MrsDuck

Flou 2 weeks is a long time to wait for the funeral, it's that limbo time, it's awful, at least after the funeral you can start to move forward. I hope you get a surprise bfp :) 

Haha itsawonder it's like looking back at my pregnancy. Your next stage will be you don't feel like eating because you feel sick. Then you get used to the sick feeling then you are always hungry again, now I'm just at the stage where my uterus is taking up more space and I struggle to eat a large meal

Melly not long til you are ttc too :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks girls! No AF yet! I don't want to get my hopes up but I always do haha. Lots of cramping today. My blood sugar has been very low. It was terrible when pregnant but can also get bad around AF.
No news yet mrsduck... Will test tomorrow and let you girls know unless AF comes first.

Crossing fingers for you for November highhopes. 
Maybe lack of symptoms is a good sign flou! 
Itawonder I remember being so bloated at around 9 woks and also went shopping.
Thanks melly for thinking of us and lighting a candle. I can't do one at 7pm as I will still be at work but will light once I am home around 9.


----------



## MrsDuck

I have everything crossed for you buttrfly hopefully your post tomorrow will be our next :bfp:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

BFN and out of frer now... Just waiting for AF :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no :( I'm sorry, but you aren't out until the witch shows xx

It's awonder yay for being a blueberry :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks mrsduck. I do feel as though I am out though and wish AF would just stop toying with me


----------



## ItsAWonder

Buttrfly - that just plain sucks. I am sorry. Hope that, if AF is coming, she comes soon so you can move on. Better yet, I hope you are just getting a slow HCG rise and your tests turn positive!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Mrs. Duck - thank you! I did not realized I was a blueberry. My favorite fruit!


----------



## MrsDuck

Any news buttrfly?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks it's a nice thought of HCG just being low but I don't know.
No news mrsduck. No AF yet. I do remember that one month I was 4 days late so who knows.
Either way I have an annual Gyno appt on Monday. I will go if AF is here or not and ask questions about ttc. If AF isn't here by then I will ask them to test.


----------



## MrsDuck

I've got everything crossed for you butterfly. Stay away witch :)


----------



## MrsDuck

All went brilliantly at my scan, the people due to be scanned before me didn't turn up so I was allowed a double length appointment so lots of baby watching time. We saw a good nose bone and on average fluid measured 1.4mm so she wasn't concerned at all about downs, she forgot to print me pics so as I was about to leave and I asked if I could have a pic she apologised for not printing as she went along and got me to lay back down and did some more scanning and printed them which I thought was really nice of her


----------



## MellyH

Yay! That is nice of her. Can we see any of them? That's really reassuring about the nasal bone and the nuchal fold. It must be a load off your mind.

Butterfly - it ain't over until the fat lady sings! But you know your body better than anyone else. Good to ask the gyno about everything when you see her.


----------



## MrsDuck

I think I can finally start to enjoy my pregnancy now :) 

I need to scan them so ill post them later when I'm on the PC (if everyone doesn't mind) xx

I hope you are all joining me and itsawonder very soon :)


----------



## hilslo

Wonderful news Mrs Duck!!!! So happy you are starting to enjoy it. x


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks hilslo :) where are you in your cycle, are you testing soon?


----------



## hilslo

Still waiting for af after my mmc. 9 weeks today! It's been a long wait!


----------



## MrsDuck

No way! :( oh you poor thing, I assumed as you hadn't been on for a while that you were onto a new cycle. My god how long does your dr think you should wait, 9 weeks is ridiculous :hugs: I'm so sorry you must be pulling your hair out by now


----------



## hilslo

I uad an erpc on Monday so suspect it may now be a couple of weeks away. Soooo frustrating. I just want to move on and start trying again. 
In the meantime I will live vicariously through you ladies!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no sorry you needed surgery :( I hope you get a proper af soon so you can get back to ttc :hugs:


----------



## MellyH

Oh, big squishy hugs, that sounds really awful.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Happy Friday ladies.
Great news on scan mrsduck! Look forward to seeing the pictures.
Glad to see you back hilslo but sorry about AF. Only time we ever want her to come!

Looks like the fat lady has sung and AF is finally here based on my morning wipe. Here we go again


----------



## MrsDuck

Noooo I'm so sorry buttrfly, I hope this is your lucky cycle xx


----------



## MellyH

Booooo AF. Okay, new cycle, new day! I hope this is the one. :D

I just came into work and they have painted my hallway dark pink. Combined with the brown doorframes, the whole appearance is very... anatomical. Like a birth canal, to be precise. :haha:


----------



## highhopes2013

Your hallway sounds erm...interesting lol

Sorry about AF buttrfly. I'm in the TWW again. AF is due 27th. Booked a holiday yay! DH and I are off to barcelona for a few nights during half term hols.

9 weeks is a very long time to wait hislo. I had to wait about that after my mc too and it really messed with my head...thought by some miracle I might have been pregnant again!


----------



## MellyH

Barcelona!! Sounds amazing. I've never been to Spain, but I would love to go.


----------



## MrsDuck

MellyH said:


> Booooo AF. Okay, new cycle, new day! I hope this is the one. :D
> 
> I just came into work and they have painted my hallway dark pink. Combined with the brown doorframes, the whole appearance is very... anatomical. Like a birth canal, to be precise. :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## MrsDuck

Barcelona sounds lovely highhopes, just what you need. I've got everything crossed for your bfp :) so you'll be testing while you are away?


----------



## flou

Sorry AF showed buttrfly and melly. I hope next cycle is your time. :hugs:

highhopes i hope you have a good time in Barcelona. My bil lives there. Food and drink is so cheap out there compared to the UK.

I think AF will show as expected over the weekend. Had terrible back pain again and some dark brown spotting so it will probably be full blown AF in the next few days. My back pain is really getting me down. I have always had some lower back pain near and during AF. But the last 4 cycles Ive had really bad mid and upper back pain. Got a doc appt on Thursday to request to be sent back to the fertility specialist so I will mention it to my doc.

I hope everyone is having a good Friday evening.


----------



## highhopes2013

Sorry u r in pain flou :( good luck with the FS referral. Will this be your first time seeing the FS when u get the appointment? I went through that route a couple if years ago!

Can't wait for barcelona! AF is due while I am out there so will test when I get back if AF doesn't show up.


----------



## flou

We have had one Fs appointment. We were waiting for a referral when we got a bfp and then mc. The Fs then told us to come back in a year which i wasn't too happy about as it had taken us 19 months to get our bfp in the first place. The only tests ive had is cd21 bloods and DH had a SA which were fine. So i would like some more tests to see if there is a reason it takes us a while to conceive.

AF started yesterday. My back was killing. This AF hit me hard this month as a year ago this weekend we conceived our angel. It just feels as if my body is just kicking me when im down. I hope it doesn't take long for an appointment with the fs because after 2 and a half years i would like some answers.

highhopes have a lovely time in Barcelona. I hope the witch stays away and you get a bfp on your return.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Hi ladies - I have been away for a few days.

Mrs. Duck - great news about your scan and so happy to hear you are now relaxed and enjoying your pregnancy? Have you popped above the pubic bone yet?

HH - have so much fun in Barcelona! I was there years ago and love the city.

Buttrfly - sorry AF showed....

everyone else - I will read more tomorrow to see how you are all doing, but I hope you are well.


----------



## MrsDuck

Itsawonder, look at you nearly 8 weeks already :) when is your next scan?
I've got a bump starting and getting lots of pulling feeling the past couple of days so things are definitely on the move in there

The witch needs to bugger off for a while, we need some more bfp's on this thread. I'm sorry she has been turning up for you all :(


----------



## MellyH

Oooooh bump, how wonderful. :)

Do you keep taking prenatal vitamins once you're pregnant?


----------



## MrsDuck

I only took folic acid so I don't need to take them after 12 weeks, but if you are on prenatal multivitamins you can take them throughout if you want


----------



## ItsAWonder

A bump!! That is so exciting!!! It must be such a wonderful feeling.

My next scan is on October 31 so 1 1/2 weeks to go. I wish it was sooner as I keep getting nervous since my symptoms are still very minor. Most of the time I am staying positive, there are just those moments... My doc is awesome and will give me an earlier scan if I want, but I can hang in there.

Melly - I will continue to take prenatals through the pregnancy at my docs recommendation - but this is common in the U.S. Since the baby doesn't really start draining the mom of nutrients until 2nd and 3rd trimesters the added vitamins will only help. If you plan your meals right though, you can get everything you need through your food. Since I live in a cold mountain climate it's hard to get nice greens during the winter.


----------



## MrsDuck

I think I've just got poor stomach muscles haha

Oooh 1 1/2 weeks to go, my next appointment is 13th nov but not sure if I'll be scanned then (ill be 16 weeks) I've got my gender scan booked for 10th dec at 20 weeks :) 

Are you going to find out the sex?


----------



## ItsAWonder

We just talked about that over the weekend and are undecided. It used to be that I wanted to find out but DH did not. Now he wants to find out and I would rather wait. The one thing we know is that, if we do find out, we are not going to tell anyone else. In truth, I don't want to get a bunch of pink shirts or sports jerseys. I want neutral yellows and greens, non-gender specific clothes.


----------



## highhopes2013

Mrs duck a bump is so so exciting!!! And itsawonder I'm so happy for you too. Try to stay positive hon, I know it's hard but you deserve to enjoy this x


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Highhopes yay for Barcelona! I hope you have such a great time!

Mrsduck excited about your upcoming appts and hearing about them! Yay for a bump!

Itsawonder yay for a Halloween scan ;) I am sure everything will go great. Sometimes certain people just don't have symptoms.

Melly I have been taking prenatals since February I believe and will keep taking along with folic acid and calcium. Doesn't hurt either way.

Flou I'm so sorry about AF. Our body needs to stop with this!

How are you hilslo?

AFM CD 4. Went to Gyno yesterday and she gave some suggestions. Follow up appt January. She said she doesn't believe in waiting forever for referrals and talking about next steps so if I am not Pregnant by then we will discuss what to do next. That made me feel better. Minus the pregnancy and waiting for AF we did start in January.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Buttrfly - it sounds like you have a great doctor. Of course I hope you are pregnant by your January appointment but, if not, it will be a relief if you are able to find answers or have some assistance in the ttc process.


----------



## MrsDuck

Butterfly that's brilliant, sounds like they are on a mission to get you preggers yay

I forgot to say I can now hear my little duckling on my Doppler yay it's very reassuring :)


----------



## MellyH

That's a really nice safety net, that they are already willing to talk to you if you aren't pregnant by January. But let's hope you don't need the appointment ;)


----------



## flou

I had my GP appointment today and it went really well. He is going to refer us back to the FS. I spoke to him about my painful periods and he is going to put in the letter to the FS that it may be worth checking for Endo. Even though its more waiting i feel its a tiny step forward. I hope i get a sticky bean before the appointment comes through!


----------



## MrsDuck

Flou I really hope you are pregnant before your appointment but its great they are doing something :)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Flou - it's great to hear that your doctors are taking steps to help you figure this all out. Of course I also hope you are preggo before or at your appointment but, either way, it's forward progression.


----------



## MrsDuck

Happy raspberry week :) 

Has anyone got any nice plans for the weekend?


----------



## MellyH

Raspberries and peaches! Delicious. :haha:

I had registered to do a 5K race but I've hurt my calf somehow in all my training so I'm going to skip it, booooo. My husband is away so I will probably lie on the couch and watch "Call the Midwife" all day!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no melly after all your training you can't now do the run booo
Enjoy relaxing on the sofa instead ;)


----------



## MellyH

I am enjoying it so far! I finished season one of Call the Midwife last night, and had a pedicure. Today I'm going to go shopping!

How's your weekend going?


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha I'm glad you enjoyed your relaxing day melly :) 

I'm good thanks, we are hoping to move house, fingers crossed it all works out. New baby, new house :) 

I've just been stalking you hilslo I'm glad the witch finally showed and good luck in the tww :) 

How is everyone else?


----------



## hilslo

Thanks Mrs Duck. Given my repeat d&c we decided to prevent this cycle and go all guns blazing next month. Feels good to know that the witch is on her way. She's welcome to stay this minth but then she's getting barred!


----------



## highhopes2013

Glad you are getting somewhere with your doctor flou. It can be a long nerve-wracking road going through FS. Remember we are here for you! 

Hope the rest of you ladies are ok.

I'm in barcelona woohoo! I'm on cd34 and having weird stabby pains/cramps now and then but they dont feel like af cramps. Also for the past week or so I've had CRAZY dreams/nightmares and been waking up feeling quite upset with my heart racing etc! Weird or what!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hilslo I'm glad you are finally getting through the other side and I can't wait for looks of symptom spotting next month :) xx

Highhopes that all sounds very positive and whoo hoo for Barcelona :happydance: 
I was in France for my bfp and your symptoms are exactly the same as mine. Are you feeling really ratty?? I've never been so ratty as just before my bfp, I could easily have bitten anyone's head off and that's not me normally haha crazy hormones

Oooh I'm a lemon today yay


----------



## highhopes2013

I'm not particularly ratty but having crazy mood swings - exhausted one minute, laughing like mad at silly things another minute. Trying not go get hopes up. AF due today. Will see how it goes over the next few days.

Lovely to hear how your bump is progressing! Xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Did u have vivid dreams too? Mine are really freaking me out!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yup and still am, before I was pregnant I could never remember my dreams so it's weird now


----------



## flou

I hope you get a bfp highhopes. Fxd for you! Symptoms sound good.

hislo hopefully next month will be your month. Lets hope the witch stays away for all of us next cycle!

I can't believe your a lemon already Mrs duck. Yay! Before you know it your little one will be here. I am also hoping with the new house new baby saying as we are moving next April/May.

wonder have you had anymore symptoms with your pregnancy?

Thanks ladies for the support with going to the docs. I just would like some more tests to check there is nothing wrong. I just hate the not knowing. If we have been just unlucky then it should happen at some point. Me and my DH have decided we are going to keep trying until im 35 (im only 32 atm) and then if it still hasn't happened we will adopt. I need to have an end point and if it ends at adoption then so be it. I don't need to have my own biological child to be a mummy.


----------



## MrsDuck

I know! I am wishing the weeks away though, April can't come soon enough :)

Oooh lets hope you have a new house and new baby too flou :)

I really hope this is a lucky thread and you all get your bfp's very soon :)


----------



## MrsDuck

God this wind! It's blowing a gale now, what's it going to be like tonight??


----------



## flou

Where abouts are you Mrs Duck? I live in Hampshire and its supposed to be bad this evening! Not a good time to live in a county with lots of trees!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm down south flou, I think the wind is due to peak at 11pm


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Mrs duck I can't believe how fast time is flying...a lemon!

Itsawonder your scan is coming up soon! Look forward or hearing about it. How are you feeling?

Highhopes your symptoms sound great! I hope this is it for you. When will you test?

Flou yay for scheduled appt. I also hope you are pregnant before then and don't need it!

Melly sorry you are injured but glad for relaxation. What is call the midwife?

Hilslo yay for AF finally! Sounds like a good plan that you have. What CD are you?

I'm on CD 9. Doctor said based on my cycles to focus on CD 12-18 every other day so that is the plan for this month. Let's see how it goes!
Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## MrsDuck

Buttrfly every other day has worked for me each time, I hope it works for you too :) 
Don't be tempted to bd each day as apparently the sperm don't get chance to mature so every other day is optimum :)


----------



## highhopes2013

Hope you uk ladies were ok in the storm last night!

Flou that's great news on the dr! I've been down that road...feel free to ask questions if u need to!

Cd35 and no spotting yet. Having cramps but not sure if they are AF cramps or not. Will wait till I get back from barcelona before I test - I'm back late tomorrow night.


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks HH the wind wasn't as bad as predicted here so I think just some trees down

I hope you are having a great time in Barcelona and I hope you go home to a lovely bfp :)


----------



## flou

highhopes2013 said:


> Hope you uk ladies were ok in the storm last night!
> 
> Flou that's great news on the dr! I've been down that road...feel free to ask questions if u need to!
> 
> Cd35 and no spotting yet. Having cramps but not sure if they are AF cramps or not. Will wait till I get back from barcelona before I test - I'm back late tomorrow night.

Thanks highhopes. I hope i can get some answers. The wind was quite loud last night but its quite sunny today. I hope the witch stays away for you and you get a bfp on your return!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Mrs Duck - You are officially in second trimester!!! Congrats! How do you feel?

HH - I typically have vivid dreams that I remember but when I am pregnant the dreams become very, very odd. I don't remember them quite as clearly b/c I am so tired but I wake up with a feeling in my gut that I can't explain.

Melly - sounds like a great weekend. I actually finished the second season of Call the Midwife this weekend.

Hilso - sounds like you are getting back on track! Great news!

Buttrfly - every other days seems to work for many. I bet it will work for you too.

Flou - I missed your update with your doctor but will go back and read that later today.

AFM - still no vomiting so just considering myself lucky. I have been very tired and have upset stomach from about 4:00 on every day - just stomach pains like I can't digest food well. Other than that, not much going on. My scan is this Thursday when I will be 9+1 so I am just hoping beyond all hope that things are still okay and we see our little guy/girl squirming around with a beating heart.


----------



## MellyH

Yay for a lemon, MrsDuck!

HH- try to enjoy your last day in Barcelona! And fingers crossed for a welcome-home BFP ;)

Sorry about the tummy pains IAW - but I guess it's good to have a noticeable symptom, and hopefully that's a sign that everything is progressing well and will be fine at the scan!

Call the Midwife is a British period drama about a group of nurses in London in the 1950's attending to a very poor neighbourhood. There are lots of happy 'babies being born' moments so it's not helping with my cluckiness at all! But, at the end of this week it will be November, at which point it will only be three months until we start TTC.


----------



## MrsDuck

Melly whoo hoo for 3 months to go :happydance: it will be here before you know it :)

Itsawonder your scan will be brilliant and look much more like a baby this time :)
I'm glad the sickness hasn't hit you yet, I think I had it from about 6 weeks until 12 weeks :sick: I feel good thanks, far less tired now and it's great not feeling sick anymore.

Are you getting a Doppler? I love mine it's great to hear the heartbeat, I think I'm now feeling the odd kick :) (or else it's wind) :blush:


----------



## highhopes2013

Omg mrs duck are you in your second trimester? That's fine by so fast! And itsawonder 9 weeks already? Time flies!


----------



## MrsDuck

Highhopes have you tested?


----------



## highhopes2013

Not yet. Cd36 today and no AF yet...


----------



## MrsDuck

How can you not test!!!! Haha
Fingers crossed for when you do xxx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks girls...I have been doing every other day bd pretty much but now we are focusing on later in the cycle bd as per doctor :)

Two more days until scan itsawonder!

Highhopes how late for AF are you? I understand about waiting to test! I am sick of thinking something is going on and seeing bfn.


----------



## flou

Fxd that the witch stays away highhopes! I hope you get your bfp.

Good luck with your scan wonder. I hope you get a good view of your little one.

Buttrfly i hope you catch the egg. I can tell my body is starting to gear up to O. Probably over the weekend. I think bding every other day is a good way to go. Lets hope we both catch the egg this cycle.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Fingers crossed Highhopes!

Mrs Duck - I do not plan on getting a Doppler. I see people writing about them but it never crossed my mind to buy one. Of course, who knows how I will feel in a few weeks. Is there any danger in using them? Is there a limit to how often you can use it?


----------



## MrsDuck

I don't think anyone really knows itsawonder, the hospital use more or less the same ones you can now buy and the hospital doesn't seem to think it harms the baby. I love mine, every few days I have a little listen :) 

HH I can't wait for your good news :)


----------



## highhopes2013

I would be tempted to buy a Doppler...must be very reassuring after a mc to be able to hear the baby whenever u want. How far along do u have to be for it to work?

Had crazy laughing crying fits today - hormones are going mental! Also lots of cramps. Still no AF. Flying back in a few hours! I've never had a natural bfp in 3 years of TTC so I'm not holding much hope but a miracle bfp would be amazing!


----------



## highhopes2013

I would be tempted to buy a Doppler...must be very reassuring after a mc to be able to hear the baby whenever u want. How far along do u have to be for it to work?

Had crazy laughing crying fits today - hormones are going mental! Also lots of cramps. Still no AF. Flying back in a few hours! I've never had a natural bfp in 3 years of TTC so I'm not holding much hope but a miracle bfp would be amazing!


----------



## MrsDuck

HH every time I see that you have posted I get all excited, your symptoms are so good, I really hope this IS your bfp 

A bit of hope for you, my aunt and uncle tried for 15 years to conceive and tried everything except IVF, then agreed to do IVF and the month before they were due to do it my aunt fell pregnant

:test:


----------



## MrsDuck

People find baby's heartbeat with dopplers from about 8 weeks onwards but I have an anterior placenta so with the placenta being on the outside, between my belly and the baby I couldn't pick him up until about 12 weeks


----------



## MellyH

HH, I just got chills. I hope you get your miracle BFP!

I am of two minds with the Doppler. What if you couldn't find the heartbeat for some random reason (baby moved, placenta in the way, machine was faulty). That would be too scary for words. But I haven't had a miscarriage, so I don't know how you must all feel.


----------



## MrsDuck

That is the only thing melly, I was lucky enough to have a couple of scans before I got my 12 week scan, so even though I couldn't find him on the Doppler I was happy that everything was ok. Now he's easy to find so it's nice to check every few days until I feel movement or have my next scan :)


----------



## MrsDuck

HH I see you are back online, with an update hopefully ;) haha xx


----------



## hilslo

HH - I have my fingers crossed for you!::flower: Can't wait to get some more good news on here!

No news from me, still waiting for AF. Hoping it comes soon so I can get trying but would love for my body to increase its luteal phase so also hoping it stays away a bit longer. 8dpo today and no sign yet. I normally start spotting around 9-10dpo so I gues I'll see over the next few days....


----------



## highhopes2013

Had a bit of spotting late last night...AF must be on its way. On well! Was nice fantasising about a bfp!


----------



## ItsAWonder

HH - that's a bummer. I am still hopeful that AF will stay away for you though!

Mrs. Duck - thanks for the info. Maybe after tomorrow's scan I will look into one. Although I am nervous that I won't find a heartbeat and will freak myself out.

Hilso - hope things get back on track for you soon.

Melly - two months away from ttc!!!


----------



## MellyH

Argh HH, stay away period!!!


----------



## hilslo

AF is here meaning LP was even shorter - only 8 days :nope: 
One tube and a LPD - not looking too good!!!

ItsAWonder - you're an olive!!!! Enjoy your scan tomorrow. Can't wait to see some scan pics. Please try not to worry impossible I know) but remember that the odds are in your favour. x

HH - I hope the spotting stops and the bfp starts. If not, I'd love to have you as a cycle buddy :flower:


----------



## MrsDuck

Hilslo I hope your cycle length is just due to your op and your cycle will be back to normal soon. I know my body took a couple of months before I was back to normal. 

Itsawonder I can't wait to see your scan pic tomorrow

HH I'm sorry about the spotting, I hope it hasn't developed into anything more

Buttrfly how are you? 

Melly are you not tempted to start ttc early?


----------



## MellyH

hilslo, I'm sorry. Grrrrrr! Is there anything you can do to lengthen your luteal phase if it stays short for the next few months? Is that what people use Vitex for?

MrsDuck - I just started my new job last month, and there's a 12 month waiting period for maternity leave benefits to kick in (which, in the US, 'benefits' means 12 weeks unpaid, sigh), so I'm very tempted, but we have a built-in limit!


----------



## MellyH

Also, this fruit thing is awesome - you're an olive!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Hey Melly - California has state laws regarding maternity leave that give more protection and rights than the Federal Family and Medical Leave Act. You may be eligible for 55% of your salary for the first 6 weeks per PFL - California Paid Family Leave. Should any complications arise, pregnancy related temporary disability, you are eligible for 4 months leave after your 12 weeks. You can find most of this on google, or talk to a family planning center as they are usually up to date on your local rights. Where I live we don't have squat but FMLA. My company is too small to be covered by any maternity leave. Luckily my boss will still give me 12 weeks unpaid but if he wants to hire someone else he can. (I don't think he will as he always tells me he can't do w/out me but, you never know.)


----------



## highhopes2013

Thanks ladies but AF has officially arrived. Feel ok about it though. Next month when AF starts I start ivf again! So I have that to look forward to.

Good luck with the scan itsawonder!


----------



## flou

Sorry the witch arrived highhopes :hugs: at least you get start ivf soon! Good luck!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Happy Halloween ladies! And happy scan day itsawonder! Look forward to hearing from you.

Sorry about AF highhopes but glad IVF is around the corner. 
Next month needs to be our thanksgiving month full of BFPs!

Nothing new over here. Have just started BDing. Looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## flou

Buttrfly our cycles must be in sync. Me and my DH are bd'ing as i can tell its nearly that time. Let's hope we both catch the egg in the next few days! 

Wonder good luck for your scan. I hope it goes well and you get a good look at your little one.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Yes I hope so too flou!! I am CD 13 today.. What about you?


----------



## ItsAWonder

Hey ladies - just jumping on here real quick before I get to work. 

HH - sorry witch arrived. And on Halloween of all days... ahhh, the irony... Hope IVF works this next time around.

My appointment went well this morning. I am 9+1, EDD still 6/4/14. Good heartbeat and little bean was moving all around! Will try to post a scan later today or this weekend when I have some time.


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for being cycle buddies flou and buttrfly

HH I'm so sorry the witch got you, your symptoms were great

Itsawonder I'm so pleased for you and I can't wait to see your scan pic


----------



## flou

Buttrfly im on cd 13 too! Hopefully its lucky for both of us.

Wonder im glad your scan went well. Can't wait to see your scan pic.


----------



## MellyH

Hooray for good scan results!! I am excited to see a pic too. :) And thanks for the extra info - my employer's HR handbook is so bloody complicated. Sigh. It's also complicated because my husband and I have the same employer, so the FMLA gets split between us. 

How cool that you guys are synchronised - come on BFPs in a couple of weeks!!!


----------



## highhopes2013

Scan sounds great itsawonder! Can't wait to see a pic.

Hope you both catch the egg this month flou and buttrfly!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi ladies...been quiet in here. I hope everyone is well.

Any news/ scans for anyone?

I'm having a tough month. DH and I are psychologically having difficult time with BD and it hasn't happened as planned. Only CD 12 and 15 and maybe 19 if it works tomorrow. I'm almost certain it's not going to cut it for a BFP this month. My due date was dec 7 so this is the last chance I have to be pregnant around then. :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Buttrfly I'm so sorry :hugs: ttcing is so stressful. Don't forget it only takes one spermy so you aren't out xx


----------



## flou

Buttrfly that doesn't mean you are out. The month i got a bfp we only managed to dtd three times that month as we both so busy. You just never know. Ttc can be so stressful. Ive worked out then when AF is due is near the anniversary of my mc so really not looking forward to AF this month if it shows. Just hope it doesn't!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw ladies I'm so sorry you are all going through such a tough time of things at the moment :hugs: I hope you get some good luck soon xxx

Did anyone have a nice Halloween party or go to any fireworks displays?


----------



## highhopes2013

Buttrfly I'm so sorry u r going through a tough time. The run up to the due date is really hard. And dtd with the pressure of TTC can be hard hard work! It only takes one time tho...u never know!

How are the rest of u ladies doing? How are the bumps?

I'm counting down the days to ivf now. Got to tell my boss and its a new job so she has no idea about any of my history!


----------



## MrsDuck

You need a ticker for the countdown HH :) 

That's going to be tough for you telling your boss, do you need to or can you just book time off without saying what for? 

my bump is coming along nicely thanks, I don't have many clothes that I can get into now :)


----------



## flou

Exciting times Mrs Duck! So happy for you that your little one is doing well.

Good luck with the IVF highhopes. When will you be starting?

I'm in the tww. Work is keeping me busy so mind is constantly thinking about babies! I got a letter from GP saying he had referred me and to make an appointment with the fertility clinic. So when i get 5 minutes during the day to phone them I should hopefully have an appointment date with the specialist. Hopefully i will have a bfp by then but i do feel its a step forward.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## highhopes2013

I can't book time off as I'm a teacher so we don't get any additional leave without a good reason! So will have to bite the bullet and have a chat next week. I start ivf as soon as I get my next period - should be first couple of days in December!

FC for a bfp for you this month flou!

Mrs duck that is SO exciting! Have u bought any maternity clothes yet? Or have u got a bump band or those waist extender thingies?


----------



## MrsDuck

Flou and highhopes it sounds like its all systems go for both of you yay you will both have a bump before you know it :) 

HH I hope your chat goes ok

I've bought a few bits of maternity clothes but I've still got a few work dresses that I can get in, I just need to wear a cardigan over them to disguise my bump


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks girls...wish it was easier for us all. Hopefully the BD we did was enough. I am on CD 20... Same as flou I believe and also in TWW! Glad to have a buddy in it flou! Let's both get thanksgiving BFPs!

Good luck with the talk highhopes. And yay for IVF soon! 

Mrsduck when will you tell your job? I can't wait to buy maternity clothes myself!

Itsawonder how are you doing?

Hope all is well Melly!


----------



## MrsDuck

I told work last week buttrfly but we haven't told many other friends/people yet


----------



## highhopes2013

When do u think u will tell people mrs duck?

GL for the TWW flou and buttrfly got FC for u! Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I think I'll be more keen to tell everyone after my 20 week scan :) 

Good luck girls :dust:


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Hi! I'm new, can I jump aboard?

I'll be 31 on Thanksgiving Day. My husband and I have been TTC for almost a year now, since last December. I have PCOS, so when I came off the pill in December, I didn't get AF until April and then not again... at all. Went for my annual August 27th, and surprise, BFP... unfortunately, I lost a baby and gained an angel at 5 weeks 1 day. 

We're cautiously trying again, my new OB put me on Metformin, I got AF 44 days post-MC, and I think I O'd again this month but not SUPER sure... between weird OPKs from the PCOS, plus my temps have been all over the place, and with the time change and insomnia, I really have no idea. My body is tricking me into thinking it's pregnant (sore boobs, needing to pee a bit more than usual, lots of discharge, etc...). Today I got some test results in the mail and apparently I'm also Factor V Leiden, which is a clotting disorder that increases miscarriage risks. I'm feeling hopeful but anxious.

I just need some friendly encouragement for the ride... I've been getting so upset by my friends who get pregnant so easily and carry with no problem, but I love reading your success stories on here. It's easier to know there are some rainbows coming to the earth! Any virtual hugs or hopes?


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning ladies I hope you all had a nice weekend :) 

Hi callmeal welcome to the group, I'm so sorry for your loss and the tough time you are going through at the moment and I hope you don't have to wait too long until your rainbow bfp


----------



## flou

Hi callmeal. I'm sorry for your loss and your difficult journey so far. :hugs: I hope you get your rainbow soon. There are lots of lovely ladies here who understand and know how you feel. I'm sure your time will come and i hope it is soon.


----------



## highhopes2013

Hi callmeal welcome to the group! So sorry for your loss. We have some nice success stories on here and are hoping for more bfps in the coming months.


----------



## MrsDuck

We are hoping for some more bfp's this month ;)


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Thanks for the welcomes and kind words! 

I showed weakness this morning and tested at 8 dpo... BFN of course. Fingers crossed that'll change in a couple of days.

Duck, are you thinking about finding out if you're hatching a drake or a hen, or planning to be surprised?


----------



## MrsDuck

Good luck for testing in a few weeks time callmeal :) oh and I'll definitely be keeping my eyes peeled for bit bits at my next scan :) 

How are all you other twwers?


----------



## ItsAWonder

Callme - welcome to the group. Sorry for your loss but I do hope that things turn around for you quickly.

MrsDuck - I don't think I could wait until 20 weeks to tell people. First, I am so small I won't be able to hide things that long and second, I am way too impatient! How are you feeling? (Oh, and I was eating an avocado, looked up and saw that your babe is an avocado. Kinda weird.....) :)

Buttrfly and Flou - how are you holding up?

Highhopes - not too long now! Fingers crossed IVF works this time!

AFM - still no vomiting and thankful for it. My uterus is definitely getting more full and I will have to buy some maternity pants soon as I can't button anything. Luckily it's cold so big sweaters hide my little belly. (I am 5' 1" and usually about 98 lbs so everything shows on me.) Have my 12 week scan and genetic screen on Nov. 22 so 1 1/2 weeks. I feel good about it and am excited to see my little bean again. Getting the Maternal Fetal DNA test so instead of ratios it will give me a positive or negative for genetic abnormalities. Fingers crossed for all negatives!


----------



## MrsDuck

Itsawonder I'm sure everything will be fine :) yay for no sickness.
In some clothes I look huge and in others you can't really tell I'm pregnant so keeping it quiet is quite easy at the moment.


----------



## flou

Itsawonder i hope the testing goes well. I'm sure everything will be fine. Its good to hear you aren't experiencing much sickness.

Mrs duck im glad everything is going well and your bump is growing. Your little one will be here before you know it.

Highopes good luck with IVF. Hopefully you will have a bfp soon!

Buttrfly hows the tww going? I'm having quite a few symptoms: nausea, bloating, sore bbs, increased cm, backache, cramping. Nothing i haven't experienced before with AF. AF is due at the weekend so i will wait to see if she shows before testing.


----------



## MrsDuck

Flou that sounds amazing. I really think we are due at least one bfp this month on this thread :)


----------



## highhopes2013

Oooo flou symptoms sound good FC for u xx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi callmeal. I'm sorry for your loss and struggles. Fingers crossed for a BFP soon! Ttc is so frustrating! Where are you in your cycle? I understand about watching others have babies and be pregnant without a problem. I am feeling the same! Facebook is my nightmare often. Out of curiosity, what area do you live in?

Itsawonder yay for 12 week scan coming up! Glad you are feeling well and also having some reassuring symptoms. I would also be inpatient about telling people and couldn't wait until 20 weeks :) I will try to wait 20 weeks for Facebook at least.

Hi flou I'm hanging in there. We are the same CD but because of my cycles not always being on track AF is due between this weekend and sometime next week. If she doesn't show her face I will think about testing next weekend. Your symptoms sound great so I am hoping for you!

Hi mrsduck and highhopes! Glad all is well with everyone. do you have a scan coming up mrsduck?
How are you melly?


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh I'm excited as its coming up to testing time for you all again :dust: 

I've got a maternity appointment on Wednesday but not sure if they are scanning me or not but I've definitely got a scan booked for 10th December :)


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Hi, Leslie, thanks for the welcome! I live in upstate NY, outside of Albany, what about you? 

I'm 9 dpo today... my cycles have been crazy my whole life (if I get my period this month, it will be the only time I have ever gotten it twice in a row not being on birth control!), but last cycle my LP was 11-12 days... I'm probably going to keep testing until I get a BFP or AF comes, during my MC I tested on 8 dpo and it was neg and didn't get tested again until 12 dpo at the doctors, when it was a positive. 

FXed for the next few days, I'll be a little disappointed with the witch but still feeling better that my cycles are regulating. Metformin has been a miracle for me so far... I think it'll be the key to my BFP!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

What a coincidence callmeal...I live about 2 hrs from that area in the Hudson valley. 
Glad that you found metformin and it works for you! I don't track ovulation because it is too stressful but you seem to be around the same CD as flou and I.

Yay for appt mrsduck! Maybe you can talk them into a scan ;)


----------



## CallMeAL1982

That's crazy, Leslie... we'll have to meet up when we both get our bumps FXed!

So I tested on a wondfo Internet strip this morning when I got up at 3 am to potty (also unusual for me, the first sign I had with my MC)... Negative at first, but positive (very faint) when I woke up for real and looked at the strip again at 5:15. Tested again then, same thing... Not positive within the window, but positive 25 min later (also faint). Two evap lines in a row or a very early positive?? I'm 10 dpo, I'll test again tomorrow with a FRER. Any success stories of positives past the window that turn out to be the real deal?? I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but it's so hard!


----------



## ItsAWonder

CallMe - I used an internet test at 10dpo and forgot about it. 2 hours later it was very, very faint. Took a FRER on 12dpo and that was a very strong positive (the picture is somewhere in here from early or mid Sept.). The internet tests took a while to get darker - only took a few but they were between 10dpo and 18 dpo. Around 14dpo the internet test turned faintly positive within 5 minutes and the 18dpo test was dark.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Oh callmeal that sounds like a good start! Hoping for you and look forward to an update!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Ugh... I slept really badly last night, got up at 1:00 to potty, tested, negative, temp 97.18. Got up again at 4 am to potty, tested, internet strip positive within 15 min, FRER negative, temp 97.33. Got up at 5:15 am to wake up, internet strip positive within 15 min, didn't FRER again, temp 97.6. So now I don't know what temp to use... either way, they're not dropping like they should for AF. 

I tested again at 6:15 (dang, that's a lot of pee!!), negative, and tested water just to see, negative. I kinda think I just have a bad batch of strips. I'm feeling anxious and frustrated! It's 11 dpo, and I find it hard to believe the internet strip would pick up what a FRER won't. I've been googling to find info on false positives with my batch... apparently my batch is more known for false negatives, but that's not what I'm dealing with. GRRR!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no callmeal I hope it's a definite positive next time you test. I didn't get a positive on an ic until 14dpo


----------



## ItsAWonder

Callme - so sorry you are getting thrown for a loop. Really hope you get a true positive.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Hahaha.... the other day I was eating an avocado when I saw that Mrs.Duck is now the size of an avocado. This morning I am drinking water with lime and I am now a lime.... again - so weird.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

I'm going batty... Thanks for all the positivity! I know I should just wait three days and test again, either I'll have a real BFP or AF by then. (but I don't have that kind of self-control). I think I'd feel better with even AF as long as it's not limbo!!


----------



## MrsDuck

It's a wonder yay for being a lime. Did you end up buying a Doppler? 

Callmeal you are certainly not alone with not having any willpower haha, I hope tomorrow's ic or frer is positive :)


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Must... stop... peeing...

Came home after not drinking anything after 1 pm, peed on another strip at 4 pm, looked positive within 10 min (pic at 10 min attached for your viewing pleasure). First Signal (my go-to Walmart brand) was neg with the same urine. I looked at my chart again, I think it's possible I O'd a day later than I thought...
 



Attached Files:







photo-20.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Sorry callmeal. I hope you get obvious positives soon! It is early though so still time!

That's funny about your fruits. It's always interesting to see the tickers! Mrsduck how was your appt...think you said it was yesterday?

How are you flou? I know day of AF due is fast approaching.

CD 27 for me. AF could be due anywhere between Saturday to Thursday. I had the tiniest bit of blood when I wiped a couple nights ago and I started wondering about IB but probably in my head and just a coincidence :)


----------



## MrsDuck

No don't stop peeing haha I can see the start of a line so I'm hoping tomorrow it will be much clearer :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Buttrfly I'm hoping it was implantation bleeding :) 

Yes I did have an antenatal appointment yesterday, you've got a good memory. It was just a check up and after listening to baby's heartbeat they didn't feel the need to scan me boo so now have to wait til dec to find out if its a girl or boy


----------



## flou

Glad the appt went well Mrs duck. I bet you can't wait to find out what your having.

buttrfly i hope its ib. Fxd! AF is due Saturday for me but has been known to come later. Got loads of PMS symptoms, and im also suffering from a cold at the mo. I will see if AF shows. If she hasn't by Monday i might test then.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Buttrfly - fingers crossed it was IB!!!

Flou - hoping AF does not show

Callme - that's about what my first test looked like so I hope they keep getting darker and that they appear faster. Please keep us posted 

Mrs. Duck - sorry no scan but hearing the heartbeat must be amazing! So exciting that you are going to find out the sex!

I did not buy a doppler. I just don't seem to have the urge as I think, for me, it will cause more worry than anything else. If I don't hear the heartbeat I will stress until my next doctor appointment but I have lots of scan coming up.

We are not going to find out the sex - at least not now. On the 22nd when I have my genetic scan I am also getting the Maternal Fetal DNA blood draw. (People refer to it as the Materniti21 but that is one of many brand names of the test.) I can find out the sex via the blood draw but DH and I decided to wait.

I get to have another scan with my doc 2 weeks after my genetic scan in early December.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

This morning, everything was totally negative. Not. A. Spot. So I'm thinking I have a chemical on my hands... 7 positive ICs plus zero positive FRERs plus no positives this morning just seems... Depressing. :-(


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Happy Friday ladies!

Yay for appt mrsduck and hearing heartbeat. Just have something to look forward to in December! You know the 20 week fruit is a banana? I saw that on someone's ticker..seems somewhat odd hehe.

Flou fingers crossed for no AF for you! I actually only have digitals which will make me wait awhile. I won't buy a frer until next weekend if AF does not show. I hate that AF and pregnancy symptoms are the same..confusing. I am having AF symptoms also. 

Itsawonder so you think you will find out sex at all before labor? 22nd is coming quick as is December!

Callmeal sorry about the mixed signals. I would think with a chemical a frer would show something though? Maybe a bad batch of ics or your body just working on building up HCG? When is AF due? Crossing fingers for you

Not much over here..just waiting to see when/ if AF comes in the next few days


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Question...anyone know what acid reflux medication you can take that is safe while ttc? I take tums but they aren't cutting it and my reflux is getting pretty bad. When I see my doctor next I will talk to her about maybe going on medication for it. I don't want it to continue to get worse.
Thanks in advance :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Callmeal I hope you get out of limbo soon and ideally with a bfp :) 

In fact I'm hoping for lots of bfps in the next few days from you all :dust: 

Itsawonder I can't believe you haven't been tempted with a Doppler, I love mine :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Buttrfly I don't know, I am suffering a bit too but I haven't taken anything, I know you have to avoid anything with aspirin in and also anything with sodium bicarbonate in though. I think gaviscon is safe :)


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Got my blood drawn today. I'm going to feel SO STUPID if everything is negative (and annoyed at the IC strips)... But my temp is still rising so who knows. :-(. Pee tests are still negative.


----------



## Flowerpower80

I am 33 this year and also ttc#1. Always thought getting pregnant was so easy...gmf!


----------



## MrsDuck

I've got everything crossed for you callmeal, when will you find out the results? The fact that your temp is still rising is a positive thing, how many dpo are you now? 

Welcome flowerpower, I think we all thought the same ;) we are now a mixture of ladies ttc, some of us are lucky enough to now be pregnant and we have melly who is wtt until the new year. Lots of :dust: to you and I hope you get your bfp very soon


----------



## CallMeAL1982

According to FF I'm 13 dpo. I wonder if I had a large bad batch of ICs that were all false positive and I actually o'd 3 days ago. I have definite symptoms, though. Who knows? I'll hear the results of my first beta on Monday.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Callme - good luck!

Flowerpower - welcome and hope your wishes come true soon.

Buttrfly - As of now we are going to wait until delivery to find out the sex. It just seems more exciting. Who knows how we will feel as the months go on though. My big thing is I want gender neutral gifts and if I know the sex I will let it slip to others by mistake

Re: acid reflux - on a normal day I can't take meds b/c most have some sort of milk derivative that I am allergic to. I find the best natural remedy, for all upset stomach issues, is a small handful off fresh cilantro leaves. It's been used for many, many years. Chew it well and swallow. Within 15-40 minutes you should feel fine. When I first read about it it was like a miracle cure for me. I have so many digestive issues and my whole life just had to deal with the pain. Now there is always fresh cilantro in my fridge. (It goes well with lime too.... hahaha.)

Lemon and/or lime in your water will help maintain a healthy Ph level in your digestive tract as well and can prevent acid reflux. Even though it's considered an acid, it is actually alkaline for your body.

Raw tomatoes are also alkaline but become acidic the second you cook them. So, pasta sauce etc can aggravate an upset stomach.

I have tons of nutritional knowledge if you ever have questions. I had no choice but to learn everything I could so I could actually eat w/out pain after every meal, which started when I was a very small child.


----------



## highhopes2013

Gosh I've missed so much!

Callmeal hope you get a positive soon!

Flou and buttrfly when r u testing?

Itsawonder and mrs duck how are the bumps? I can understand why u dont want a Doppler itsawonder. Mrs duck will u find out if its a boy or girl?

Welcome flowerpower. It is so frustrating isn't it? I'm an ivf person...waiting to start my third cycle in a couple of weeks.


----------



## MrsDuck

Highhopes have you got a date for your IVF?

Yup I'll be finding out.....I can't wait :)
My bump is quite big now and seems to be growing on a daily basis :)


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Just wanted to say a huge thanks to everybody... this has been a tremendously stressful four days... I know I need to wait through the weekend to get any actual answers, but the support and love I've gotten from you all has made it a little bit easier. Still not sure what's going on, but I'll definitely update you!

In other news, this Sunday is my husband's and my first/second wedding anniversary (courthouse secret wedding two years ago, 'social wedding' for family and friends a year ago). Anybody have any cute, cheap ideas that I can execute quickly, aside from :sex:? I've been a little distracted this week and didn't have much of a chance to prepare anything!


----------



## highhopes2013

Happy anniversary for Sunday callmeal! No easy ideas unfortunately sorry. For my first anniversary I took my hubby to Florence.

My ivf start date is 3/4dec depending upon when AF arrives. Still dtd on the off chance that we get lucky and I don't have to go through it all again! Cd17 today.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Flower power good luck for BFP!

Callmeal fingers crossed for your blood test. Have you tested since then? I am a little late on the anniversary question but usually going out to dinner is a good thing or even cooking a meal together. DH and I love going to th movies so usually that is part of it. Happy anniversary!!

Itsawonder thank you for the acid reflux pointers! Someone told me Zantac is good so I went with that. I am not sure if I could do cilantro and I really don't enjoy the taste :) for the lemon and lime in water can you do like squirts of lemon juice? I would do that as I have that handy. If not when I go out next I will get fresh lemons, I like that taste in water anyway. I don't know why but over the last few months the reflux has gotten terrible. Maybe my diet.
Good for you wanting to wait to hear the sex. I a, so not patient and good with secrets. I always wanted to keep the name secret but knowing me I would blow it.

Yay for IVF start date soon itsawonder! I hope you don't need it though. When would you test this cycle?

Mrsduck so glad your bump is doing so well! December will be here before we know it.

How's it going for you flou? 

Hope all is well melly!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

:cry::cry::cry:I've tested, all negative. I'm feeling AF on her way and no longer feeling pregnant. I think it was a chemical. Pretty crushed. :cry:

We went to a sushi place last night, it's really hard for me to run into preggos in public still and even harder at the moment. Today we'll lay low and cook. Hopefully I'll get some resolution soon.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Callme - so sorry you are going through this. Nights like that I lay to lay low as well. Hope you are able to enjoy a nice meal in and some relaxation

Buttrfly - I am sure lemon juice is fine. It will have preservatives in it so lemons are better, but it's the next best thing.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw callmeal so sorry you are in limbo but I hope you manage to enjoy your anniversary.

Itsawonder some good tips there, thanks

Highhopes I hope you don't need the ivf but I'm glad you'll be starting soon if the horrible witch does arrive

Flou and buttrfly any developments? 

I hope everyone else is well :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks itsawonder I will used lemon juice until I go out then can buy lemons...such a great thing to know :) using Zantac yesterday helped for now but preventatively will do lemons. How are you feeling?

I'm sorry callmeal. No matter what is happening I know it's a bummer. I still have difficulty myself seeing pregnant ladies and newborns etc. hope you feel better and enjoy your anniversary.

Nothing new mrsduck. I was able to get through CD 29 without AF and no sign just yet on CD 30 today. As before though I still can get AF later like on day 33 or 34... At least every day without AF is closer! Getting cramps on and off which I know can be a sign for either but tend to feel out while having cramps!


----------



## MrsDuck

How have you not tested??


----------



## Buttrflyl553

My cycles have been around 33 days so I'm not really late yet. Don't want to spend money on tests until I am late. If no AF by Friday I will buy tests then take it Saturday which would be CD 36


----------



## MrsDuck

You need to buy some cheapies off the Internet, then they only cost a few pence each so you don't mind using lots ;) 

I can't believe you have the patience to wait almost another week!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I don't think it is good for me emotionally to test over and over so that is one of the reasons why I wait and don't buy the internet cheapies. I would go mad. Hopefully I won't have to worry about that anymore! My first BFP I waited 10 days after AF was late to test


----------



## MrsDuck

10 days OMG! well I've got everything crossed for you :)


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Bloodwork was negative. *Doctor says possibly an early chemical. I have a regular appointment next Tuesday so I can talk about it then. Thanks for all of your support!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no callmeal I'm so very sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## ItsAWonder

Sorry to hear that Callme.


----------



## flou

Sorry to hear that callme :hugs:

buttrfly i hope the witch stays away. I have my fxd for you!

A year ago today i said goodbye to my angel. Its been strange today. Still no AF for me. I had some brown discharge on Saturday and had some spotting Sunday and today. But had no cramps and most of my pms symptoms have disappeared! I thought AF was going to come on Saturday night after i had the brown discharge. I'm expecting AF to show. If it doesn't i will test at the weekend but it should show soon. It just feels weird that i don't feel like im about to come on! I hope when i do its not too painful.


----------



## ItsAWonder

I hope it's your angel sending you a gift so you won't see AF for another 9 months. Fingers crossed for you that your spotting ends.

Sorry it's a tough day.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

So sorry callmeal :hugs:. I'm glad to hear you will be meeting with them to discuss,however.

Always tough to deal with anniversaries , flou:( I'm sorry you were having a tough day.
Good sign that AF is not here yet though! I have heard of girls spotting before their BFP. Looks like we will test same day if no AF for us both! I was wondering if I could hold off that long but I would rather do it on a day that I don't have work. Hoping for us both!!


----------



## highhopes2013

So sorry callmeal x

Flou sorry you had such a tough day yesterday. FC AF stays away xx


----------



## ItsAWonder

Flou - I hope today is better than yesterday and hoping AF stays away.

Buttrfly - hoping AF stays away for you as well.

Callme - how are you today?

AFM - leave tomorrow for the city so I can have my genetic scan on Friday. Will stay through the weekend so will get an update to you all Sunday or Monday. Feeling good about it though.


----------



## MrsDuck

Wow 12 weeks already, that's gone quick, I've sure everything will be fine, I can't wait to see your pic :) 

Flou I'm sorry you are going though a tough time :hugs: 

Come on bfp's I'm sure we are due some more on this thread :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Look forward to hearing about your scan itsawonder!

No AF for me yet. Today is the day that she should be showing although from what I remember I usually have spotting by now. I am more hopeful than before and really hope that it is not a let down


----------



## MrsDuck

That sounds promising buttrfly I've got everything crossed for you and I can't wait for you to test :)


----------



## MellyH

flou - big hugs. You are so strong. I hope you had a day of reflection and release and peace.

Butterfly - I am getting hopeful for you too! Eeeee!

Itsawonder - we'll be hanging out for the update! I hope it all goes well!!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Ugh well I wish I had a better update..upon wiping this morning it looks like AF is creeping in. And this is usually how she starts. Getting hopes up is not a good thing I guess :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw I'm so sorry buttrfly :hugs:


----------



## cntrygrl

Hey Ladies I'm 32 and still TTC #1. Our first BFP ended in what the doctors are calling a chemical @ 6 weeks since there was no ultrasound done.


----------



## flou

I tested today and i got a bfp! I had dark brown spotting on Saturday (day AF due) and its still going but has got lighter. I realised i had gone longer without a period than i ever had so i tested. I really hope this is my rainbow!

:hugs: buttrfly. I really hope your spotting is like mine and you get your bfp. I really did think AF was going to show. Fxd for you.

Hi Cntrygrl. I think you were on a previous thread i was on. I'm sorry you have experienced a loss. I hope you get your rainbow soon!


----------



## cntrygrl

Hi flou. Yeah I think I was too. Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## MrsDuck

Cntrygrl welcome to the thread, I'm so sorry for your loss and I hope you get your rainbow bfp very soon :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Floooooooooou! Congratulations, whoo hoo :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:

I spotted before my bfp each time, don't worry this is it whoo hoo xxx


----------



## MellyH

YAY FLOU!! That's wonderful. Everything is crossed for a sticky bean.

Butterfly - eep. GO AWAY AF.


----------



## MrsDuck

Flou, we need a ticker now ;)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Flou so very happy for you on your BFP! Congrats!! Looks forward to updates.

I wish I could tell you girls I am still in the game, but no question that AF is here.

Hi cntrygrl- I'm sorry for your loss and wishing you the best of luck. I am also 32, had mmc in may. Ttc after loss is a tough one!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Congrats, flou!

Cntrygrl... where in NY? I'm outside of Albany.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I didn't realize another New Yorker! How are you callmeal?


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Still waiting for AF and drama for the house my husband and I are trying to buy!! I just want some resolution. . 

When are you testing??


----------



## highhopes2013

Flou that is FAB news! Yay! So happy for you! Another bfp on your thread! FC for the rest of us xx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Sorry about the drama callmeal. I remember those days last year when DH and I were buying a house! 
No testing for me...AF came yesterday.


----------



## MrsDuck

:(


----------



## cntrygrl

CallmeAl-- I'm about an hour north of Albany. It's funny I have yet to meet anyone who is close to me.

Buttrfly-- It is for sure. We did 3 more rounds of Clomid with IUI after that and nothing. It was very frustrating.

Thank you ladies you are all very kind. Wishing you all baby dust and safe & healthy pregnancy


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Cntrygrl- I live in ny as well but more south in the Hudson valley. I went to undergrad up north in Plattsburgh and have visited areas around it as well ( possibly close to where you are). I haven't seem anyone on here closer by until callmeal came onto this thread :)


----------



## cntrygrl

I was just down at Columbia Greene Community College the last 2 Fridays doing recruiting for a job we have going on down there.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Wow, NY represent!

I STILL haven't gotten my period. I took another test this morning, negative of course. Is it possible that an early MC would have caused me to totally miss or seriously delay my period?

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## MellyH

I'm sorry I don't know, AL. Hopefully someone else can answer your question.

I had a really busy day yesterday and it seems to have caught up with me today, my hayfever is rotten so I am parked on the couch until I muster up the energy to go and buy some antihistamines!


----------



## cntrygrl

Callmeal-- Is there anyway you could've ovulated later than you thought?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Cntrygrl I actually live in Dutchess county :) what do you do for work? Where are you in your cycle?

So sorry you are in limbo callmeal. I wish I had advice but I am not sure myself...I guess after a chemical or something like it your hormones could be off. Maybe call the doctor? Doesn't hurt to ask questions

Awwww sorry you are not feeling well melly! Hope you are well soon.

How are you feeling flou? I just realized you don't need your specialist appt which is great!
What about you mrsduck and itsawonder?
IVF soon highhopes! :)

I'm pretty bummed AF came because I completely convinced myself I was pregnant. I really need to stop doing that. Hopefully the rest of us get BFPs before 2014!


----------



## cntrygrl

Buttrfly-- I'm currently CD12. Using temping and OPK's. I run an office for a staffing agency. So place people in jobs, HR, reception. I'm a one woman show so I do the whole shabang.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Flou - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! A BFP, how wonderful!!

Buttrfly - I am so sorry that AF came for you. How are you today?

Melly - hope you are starting to feel better

Highhopes - when is your IVF date?

AFM - had my NT scan. All went really well. I won't have my bloods for two weeks but the scan was so good the geneticist is not worried. My babes hands open and close, the NT is perfect, 10 fingers and toes, 4 chambers to the heart (which typically you can't see this early), organs working properly, three layers to the cord, to sides of the brain with proper division, nasal and jaw bone - it's all there, the correct size, and measuring one week ahead. He said they only change the due date if dates are ahead by 9 days or more so sticking with June 4. 

We will start telling friends this week and told immediate and extended family last night.


----------



## MellyH

How was it telling the family?? What a special time. :D


----------



## ItsAWonder

MellyH said:


> How was it telling the family?? What a special time. :D

It was pretty amazing :)


----------



## flou

Callmeal im sorry the witch is playing games. Maybe you ovulated later than you thought.

Good luck for this cycle buttrfly! I hope you get a bfp soon.

Itsawonder im glad the scan went well. Finally being able to tell people must be so exciting.

AFM - we have told our parents and siblings. We did before and if it all goes wrong we've got some support. Also my Mum is helping keep me sane. I keep getting loads of watery clear discharge which has me running to the loo thinking AF is about to show. I didnt have this with the first pregnancy and my mum said she had it with me so hoping its a good sign. My bbs are quite sore and definitely bigger. I feel as if I have fake ones! Ive also been having bloating and constipation which i had before and today i felt sick all day. Not sure if its morning sickness or just the effects of the bloating etc. I'm just so scared about going through a mc again. But im just trying to take each day as it comes. 5 weeks + 1 today and just wanting it to be 12 weeks already! Got my first appointment with my gp next Monday.


----------



## MrsDuck

Itsawonder that's fantastic news I bet you are over the moon :) 

Flou I had that too, all is going to be fine this time, 12 weeks will be here before you know it :)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Flou - I had that as well and believe it's a good sign. Mrs. Duck is right. 12 weeks will come fast!


----------



## MellyH

Think about it, ItsaWonder and MrsDuck were just getting their BFPs like yesterday and now they're 12 weeks and 18 weeks! It will be here soon. :)


----------



## MrsDuck

And it won't be long til you are ttc too melly :)


----------



## MellyH

Yes, as of next week it's only two months away! Not that I'm counting. :haha:


----------



## ItsAWonder

Melly - that is so exciting! I do hope everything happens for you quickly and easily and I can't wait to watch your progress!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

I had my appointment today. I LOVE LOVE LOVE my new doc (this is the second time I've seen him). His wife has the same condition I have (PCOS) and they have 6 kids, which gives me a lot of hope. He thinks I ovulated late, probably on day 23. He also told me that sometimes with women who have PCOS, your hormones can get fouled up around ovulation and they can cause a positive on a pregnancy test. I knew that you can get a positive OPK when you're pregnant but had never heard the opposite before... still, it fits, sore boobs, moody, crampy. He also thinks I may have not gotten my period yet because my luteal phase is lengthening (which is a good thing, it was a very short 10-11 days before) but that I should get it soon. He's thrilled with my chart (thanks for the suggestion, Jess, it was so good to have them printed!) and has high hopes for me... another appointment in three months if I don't have a prenatal appointment first. Fingers crossed!


----------



## MellyH

Yay for a great appointment and a GREAT doctor!! That must be a load off.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw I'm glad you like your new dr. Your bfp is just around the corner :)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Glad to hear you like your new doc - it makes a world of difference. Hope to see that BFP soon.


----------



## highhopes2013

Gosh it's getting exciting flou and itsawonder! Great news on the scan itsawonder, do happy for you. Flou I know it must be so scary while u r waiting for week 12, if I ever get pregnant again I'm going to be petrified about having another mc. May even go for extra private scans for piece of mind.

How are the rest of you all?

My ivf start date is dec 4th - if I get AF on dec 3rd. If AF doesn't arrive till dec6th then I have to wait till jan because of Christmas closing dates :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Highhopes, I hope the witch doesn't show at all, but if she does I hope it's early so that you can start your IVF in December :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Itsawonder you are a peach already yay :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Happy thanksgiving to all who celebrate! I will catch up on here soon :)


----------



## flou

I hope all of you in the US are having a lovely thanksgiving. 

Good luck highhopes with the IVF. If the witch shows i hope she shows promptly so you don't have to wait. 

Everything so far is going well with me even if im still petrified that its all going to end. I'm excited and scared at the same time. I've got an appointment with my GP on Monday. The pg hormones are playing havoc with my digestive system. They did last time but im happy to suffer if it leads to a healthy little one.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## ItsAWonder

Flou - hope your digestive tract feels better soon but at least not feeling well can be reassuring.

HH - I will cross all of my fingers and toes in the hope that you get AF on Dec. 3 and not the 6th!

Mrs. Duck - thanks :)

AFM - had a great breakfast of leftover stuffing and sweet potatoes and now need to eat fruits and veggies for a week to counteract all of the Thanksgiving goodness. (Although it's Chanukah too so might throw in some potato latkes...) Finally able to exercise again so went Nordic skiing the past two days and will try to go again today.

Hope all those who celebrate had a nice holiday.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Cntrygrl I've always wanted to do something hr relayed ( actually DH as well) but we just don't have the degrees for it. How are you doing in your cycle?

Itsawonder so glad everything went well with your appt and you are feeling good about it. You celebrate Hanukkah as well? I do too..I can't believe it was so early this year. DH celebrates both so it is nice. I'm kinda bumming about AF but what can i do except keep going.

Flou how are you feeling? I think your appt is today..look forward to hearing about it!

Callmeal so glad you like your new do for and got some answers! Did AF show yet?

Highhopes days are passing quick. I really hope you don't get AF, but if you do it is earlier so you can do IVF very soon!

Melly count down!! February is just around the corner.

How are you feeling mrsduck?

Is hilslo still here? I just realized there was someone missing.

CD 12 for me today so starting BDing schedule...we kinda started early but not really concentrating on ttc when legs up and all that fun stuff :) here's hoping


----------



## cntrygrl

Buttrfly-- My chart is showing that I haven't ovulated yet. I'm CD19, but this happened the last time I had an HSG performed as well. I didn't ovulate til CD24 last time. Happy Hanukkah to you.


----------



## MellyH

I know it sounds totally weird, but have lots of fun sex, Buttrfly! :haha:

Actually in general everyone should be having lots of fun sex ;)

It's December!


----------



## flou

Buttrfly fxd you catch the egg this month.

Cntrygrl i hope you O soon and also catch the egg. Fxd!

AFM my doc appt was cancelled. But i spoke to the receptionist and they have rescheduled it for a fortnight but i have also filled out a form requesting an appt with the midwife. So i should hear soon of an appt with the midwife which is normally about week 8. I'm a bit gutted that i didn't get to see the doc. I just wanted some reassurance even though ive got no real concerns at the mo. Ive gone past the time when i had my mc. My symptoms seemed to ease off over the weekend and as soon as im back at work they come back. I'm not being sick which im grateful of but im feeling nauseous. Feels a bit like a hangover without having had the drunk part!

How's everyone else been?


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh I can relate to the drunk feeling without drinking haha what a bummer your appointment got rescheduled flou :( 

Melly you sound really chirpy, you are obviously having lots of fun sex haha ;) 

Cntrygrl keep :sex: 

Buttrfly keep :sex: too, so you'll be getting a bfp very close to Christmas yay

Itsawonder enjoy your skiing, I'd be too scared I'd fall awkwardly

Callmeal and highhopes, any developments? 

Hilslo I hope all is good with you

Afm I'm just wishing the days away, my gender scan is on the 10 so not long now yay


----------



## MellyH

I wouldn't worry about skiing, especially relatively early - everything is well padded in there! And nordic skiing is the flat stuff. 

That's frustrating about your appointment flou, but it must definitely be relieving to already made it past where you were last time. :hugs:


----------



## ItsAWonder

Flou - that's frustrating. I hope the time passes quickly for you until your appointment.

Got my maternal fetal DNA results back and all is good. Negative for all chromosome abnormalities. They know the sex but we are going to wait (or try to wait) until delivery. Right now I actually don't want to know but that may change

Next scan on Thursday.

Re: skiing - I live where there is a 9 month winter. Most years I ski the backcountry. The resort is also 1 mile from me and is known for extreme terrain so I hit that often as well. Work shuts down on powder days so 70-100 days of skiing a year is normal. The only reason I am not alpine and telemark skiing is that, if I do fall, the falls are hard, long with trees and cliffs in the way. Many still ski pregnant but I would never forgive myself if it caused me to loose my babe. Nordic here still has a lot of up and down but consequences are very low. A fall is just a fall to the side or on my butt. (Not planning on falling at all this winter though.) It actually felt great. Went 4 days in a row and will try to go after work today too with a headlight. I've been on skies since I was 9. I am actually more comfortable on skies in big terrain than hiking in the summer on my feet. Weird, I know....


----------



## ItsAWonder

Melly - I forget - will you ttc in Jan. or Feb?


----------



## MellyH

February, but I'm counting down. 

I'm so envious of your life on skis! I only took it up a few years ago as an adult and I really enjoy it.


----------



## ItsAWonder

That's fantastic! Falling to this day still makes me laugh a smile. There's nothing like coming up with a face full of snow (as long as no one gets hurt..)

Let me know if you ever need tips.


----------



## MellyH

Yes, unfortunately my husband broke his leg badly on a black run right after we started skiing (probably too early for us to have been on a black run!) and had to have three surgeries, so now he doesn't ski as much and is sticking to the greens so far, which has curtailed our ski holidays a bit. But I have still managed to go on my own a few times - there are often science conferences (*cough* boondoggles *cough*) in Aspen so I have been to a couple of those, and the skiing is so good!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Hi, everyone!

Flou and Itsawonder, I hope you are feeling good. I can't wait to see scans and pics!

I've never been skiing in my life, I grew up in Florida and while I love the cold weather, I never quite got into winter sports. I prefer to knit by a roaring fire!

AFM, my husband and I had major drama with the house we're buying, but the sellers actually accepted our offer for a credit, so it looks like things might go through after all. We're cautiously excited, but not getting our hopes up yet. 

I did finally get my period, later than it should have been even if I did O later than I thought, and it was really late, basically a day and a half and so light I didn't even need to use tampons. I feel like it was probably a chemical pregnancy. Sort of sad, but since it's unresolved and always will be, I'm trying to be super positive and hope that I'm extra-fertile and that this cycle will be my lucky one.

In other news, I have three cats, one of whom we adopted from a shelter, and she brought in a cat cold that the other two (older ones, 9-10 years) got about a year and a half ago. They've been sick on and off, and my oldest, favorite cat is sick again. She was really sick a couple of months ago and seemed to be doing better, but now she's feeling icky again. Lots of kitty drippy nose, and she just doesn't look like herself. I'm taking her to the vet tomorrow, and really hoping she's okay. It seems silly, but that's actually what's MOST on my mind right now... I feel like my "big three" are the house, the cat, and a baby, and it's seemed so long that NOTHING was working out, so now I am superstitiously afraid that if something looks like it's going to happen (the house), the other two won't go through (cat and baby). I'm crazy, right?


----------



## MellyH

I hope your cat is okay, it's awful when they're ill, I can understand the sense of impending doom. 

If your period was very short and light, could it have been implantation bleeding? Have you done a pregnancy test?


----------



## ItsAWonder

CallMe - so sorry about your cat. Mine is 16 and, with old age, she is often on my mind. I hope yours is better soon.

Good luck with the house. I hope it goes through.

Sorry about AF as well. Hope you get some holiday luck.

Melly - Often I have seen injuries with new skiers and new skiers on runs that are above their level. It's always tempting to go bigger. Also, every resort has different ratings which is hard. A blue at my resort is a black elsewhere etc.

Glad to hear you still ski, even if it's not frequent. Colorado is supposed to have a great winter so could be a good year to hit Aspen if you can. I have never skied there but I have skied Vail and Beaver creek -also for conferences and for fun Silverton, Telluride and Crested Butte. Really want to get to Jackson Hole, WY and Alta, UT. I've heard good things about Squaw Valley in Tahoe for steep terrain as well but have not yet been. On my list of to do's.

Mostly though, I can't wait for my little one to start skiing. (Okay, birth first but you get it.) Most kids here start at age 2.

(It's a huge powder day today so I really wish I was outside and not at my desk!)


----------



## MrsDuck

All this talk of snow is making me feel quite Christmassy :) although I haven't even started my Christmas shopping yet aaaagh!


----------



## MellyH

Squaw was the first place on the west coast I went skiing! In my first winter of skiing I moved from the east coast to the west coast, so I was barely starting blues, and going from east coast blues to west coast blues was a HUGE difference. I remember looking down some of the 'blues' on Squaw and being totally unable to bring myself to even start over the edge. :haha:

Most of my skiing has been in/around Tahoe because I lived in San Francisco for the last three years - so Squaw, Heavenly, Sierra, Northstar and Kirkwood are the resorts I've skiied at there. Then Sunday River on the east coast (tiny place!) and Aspen. 

MrsDuck - I think I finished my Christmas shopping yesterday! Was so proud of myself. :haha: Barring any last minute people I've forgotten. Last night I was starting to wrap them all up and dreading the postage costs of sending so much stuff to Australia!

We will be in Cleveland for Christmas and I am suuuper excited about the prospect of my first white Christmas.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Chanukah ends tonight so shopping is done luckily. I do have to get a b-day gift for DH though, whose bd is in a few weeks. We usually skip the holiday presents and just do b-days. What to get????

Melly - I grew up skiing the east as well and have skied the tiny hills like Sunday River and Wachuset (sp?). Also skied Gunstock, Loon, Wildcat, N. Conway, Stowe, etc., etc. Huge difference between east and west!


----------



## flou

Hi ladies i just thought i would stop by and pass on my sad news. Yesterday i lost my baby. I'm heartbroken. I know you will all understand how that feels. I woke up yesterday with some slight red bleeding and pain one my right hand side. I went to A&E even though i wasn't bleeding much at that stage i was in pain on one side. They passed me on to a doc who passed me on to an early pregnancy unit. They examined me and gave me a scan. I had an internal scan. They couldn't locate my baby but they had a good look at my ovaries in case of ectopic pregnancy. Left ovary looks normal but the right, where i was having pain, looked bumpy and there was fluid around the ovary. Possibly had a ruptured cyst. They took blood to test for hcg and i will have another test tomorrow. As long as the numbers go down then I'm fine. They aren't ruling out ectopic until they see those numbers fall. I am at home but if the pain gets worse im to go straight back. Ive had more bleeding with this mc than my last so i think i had a cyst which ruptured. Did this cause my mc, the opinion seems divided. There are lots of women who have mc at the same time as a ruptured cyst and equally there are plenty of pregnant women who have cyst while pg that do or don't rupture that go on to have healthy babies. I am devastated at the mo and i want time away for awhile. I plan on enjoying Christmas and i hope you all have a lovely Christmas. I hope to be back in the new year and when i return i hope i see some more bfps!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw flou I am devastated for you :hugs: I totally understand you needing some time away and I hope all the Christmas festivities does a little to take your mind off your loss. I really am heartbroken for you. I hope you come back soon xxx


----------



## cntrygrl

:hugs: Flou I am so sorry for you. Enjoy your Christmas and look forward to seeing you again.


----------



## MellyH

Oh flou. :( That's the post you never want to see. I'm sorry. :hugs: Definitely take some time and let yourself grieve. Do whatever you need to do - release a balloon, write a letter, light a candle - or whatever feels right to you. I wish I could give you a big warm hug in person but an internet hug will have to do. We'll be here when you need us.


----------



## highhopes2013

Flou I'm so so sorry. We all know how heartbreaking that is. I'm so sorry this is happening to you xxx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Flou I'm so very sorry to hear this :( it's just not fair. Understand taking some time away. Feel good and we are here when you need us.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Flou - I am so, so, sorry for your loss. Honestly, I can't even find to express what I feel in my heart. Sending love and hugs from afar.

I do hope you have a merry Christmas and a happy and refreshing New Year. I think we all hope to see you back when you are ready.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi ladies,

Flou thinking of you:hugs: .

Melly it isn't weird...fun sex is great especially with all the pressure of ttc the fun gets lost we we all def need it! :)

Mrsduck two more days until scan! Yay!! I am sure you count down the hours- I would be!

Itsawonder how are you doing? So glad everything came back as doing well. You have so much strength waiting to hear sex :) it will make it worth it for that surprise in the end! Hope you enjoyed the rest of your Chanukah! Do you celebrate both or just Chanukah! I only celebrated Chanukah growing up so with DH celebrating both it is nice to have some diversity. We out Chanukah colors and ornaments on the tree too :)

Callmeal so sorry to hear about your cat... What did the vet have to say? I understand about your thoughts :/. It's so hard to stay positive when negative things are going on around you. :hugs:

Cntrygrl how are you doing with your cycle and ovulating?

AFM yesterday was the would have been due date. I took it much easier than I expected. I wonder if this is the hump I needed to get over in a way. I'm on CD 18 today. BDing has been a mixed bag. I don't know if I have mentioned it to you ladies but fertile time is often pretty emotional for both DH and I. He has had some performance issues that have gotten in the way- not every time thankfully. Because this is not an issue during fun times we know it is the stress and pressure of trying to conceive. He is beating himself up about it and I'm trying to get him out of it but I get how he feels as my pain in the past has been a culprit of not being able to complete the task. Trying so hard just to think it will happen when it is meant to. Wish this stuff was easier! Because my cycles have been later I am going to look at testing on the 25th if no AF. Any words on encouragement or tips would really be helpful. Thanks for listening to my venting.


----------



## cntrygrl

Buttrfly-- I finally O'ed on CD22. Currently in the TWW, but not expecting anything since we've been doing natural cycles since the end of July.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Sorry for my absence, friends.... Flou, so sorry to hear of your loss. I'll be thinking of you and hope to see you back when you're ready. 

I've had a really hard week... we changed the cats' medicines on Wednesday, one started getting better, the other stopped eating and started vomiting. I took her in to the vet Friday morning and they gave her fluids. By Friday night she had gone completely blind. We took her to the emergency vet and they think she had a brain tumor. We wanted to take her home and keep her comfortable through the weekend so we could talk to our regular vet on Monday, but Friday night was horrible and she was suffering, so we had to put her down yesterday morning. I'm heartbroken. There's too much loss in my past four months, and my Grace cat was my oldest and most comforting friend when I lost my baby. I'm not sure what to do next. 

We were trying to do SMEP this month and I think we may have lost that chance too, although my temps are completely screwed up from the stress and lack of sleep. I may be stalking but not replying in the next few days, I'm really hanging on by a thread here.


----------



## MrsDuck

Buttrfly I'm so sorry, due dates are awful and emotional times and ttcing is so stressful, I really hope you get some luck soon and see your rainbow bfp xx

Callmeal I'm so sorry about your cat, you must be heartbroken xx


----------



## ItsAWonder

Buttrfly - sorry you hit your due date. It's a tough time. My only words of encouragement are to take strength in the good moments and use those memories to carry you through the bad. Bad things don't make us stronger, they make us find the strength we already have.

I don't usually celebrate both but my husband is not a member of the tribe so, now I do. Our babe will grow up with all the holidays.

Callme - I am so sorry about your cat. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Highhopes I realized I did not address you in my post I apologize. How are you...were you able to do IVF this time around?

Fingers crossed for you cntrygrl .

Thank you mrsduck. Still have couple more days of trying for us so hopefully will work out.

Thank you for your words itsawonder. I do beat myself over the missed days so I just have to try to think positive about the days that did work.

Callmeal so very sorry about your cat. Thinking of you.


----------



## MellyH

Buttrfly, big hugs. I hope all the timing works out for you guys soon, your poor husband blaming himself so much :(

Al, I'm so sorry. I can't imagine. I was a wreck after my first cat was put down and that was an isolated event, not compounded on top of a miscarriage. Have you read about Rainbow Bridge?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks Melly :)

Everyone has been quiet...any updates?
How was your scan mrsduck? Any news on IVF highhopes?

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## MrsDuck

To my surprise I'm having a girl :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Yay great news! She will be adorable! I guess you thought you were having a boy?


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks buttrfly yeah I was convinced it was a boy haha how wrong was I :)


----------



## iBeach

Hello ladies:coffee:
I am also joining from New York!
I just spent couple of hours reading from the beginning. Smiling when I read about BFP but also had tears in my eyes reading about your heartbreaks.

Let me give you little bit about me: I am 28 and a half! I know that half is important because by the time I will start TTC and have a baby I will be at least 30! Although I hope it will happen sooner. I have been in a relationship for about a year with a guy who doesn't want to have any more children. He has a daughter who just turned 21 and had vasectomy about 20 years ago.

All I want is a baby! I want to be a mom. So, now I am torn between him and my dream. 

My best friend and I have been TTC for couple of cycles last year but nothing happened. He is gay and has been with his partner for about 20 years, they want to be come parents, and we are planning on co-parenting together.:hugs:

AF just arrived today and I cant wait for her to leave so we can start TTC again. I will start this cycle or next and see.

I don't even know how I ended up in this forum, but after reading every post I feel like I already know you all!.:happydance:


----------



## MrsDuck

Ibeach welcome to the group. Your situation sounds very complicated but what a wonderful thing for your gay friends, I'm so sorry your partner doesn't want children when you want them so badly, I really hope this works out perfectly for you all and your bfp is just around the corner :)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Mrs. Duck - a girl!! How precious :) That just gave me the first inkling to know what I am having.... Still going to wait... I think.

Ibeach - welcome. I have some friends where I grew up who are co-parents and I love visiting their household. For them, it just works. Everyone got what they hoped for and their kids are open, honest and loving children.

My husband, in the beginning, did not want marriage or children either. We were both 30 when we met. As time went on, and our relationship blossomed, we realized that together we wanted both. If you two are meant to be than these things will come naturally. We did not marry or start to ttc until we were 35 but the wait was well worth it. Plus, every year I have had to myself and with DH has been a blessing. All will change soon so appreciate what you have while you have it.


----------



## MellyH

MrsDuck! Yay!! A little daughter. Daughters are awesome ;)

iBeach - welcome to the thread. I don't envy you your situation, but it sounds like you have come up with a solution that works for everyone. Good luck! 

ItsAWonder - I was the one who was unsure about kids when my now husband and I started dating. It wasn't until last year when I hit 30 that my biological clock switched on in a big way!


----------



## highhopes2013

Gosh I've missed so much! Have been so so busy at work and the ivf drugs are starting to kick in now so feeling a bit rotten too. Mrs duck what fab news...a girl! How exciting!

Callmeal so sorry about your cat you must be so upset. Sending you a hug x

Flou hope you are ok. Look after yourself xx

Itsawonder how's the bump doing?

And how are the rest of you ladies?!


----------



## MellyH

Sorry about the meds leaving you feeling poorly HH. It's all in a good cause I guess. :hugs:


----------



## ItsAWonder

Having a tough day. A friend delivered her baby boy two days ago. All seemed fine even though he was 35 weeks (not that early). He died yesterday. I guess that is considered SIDS. I no longer feel secure - like I am past the worst of it. I can't stop thinking about their pain. She no longer lives locally so I can't see her. I wish I could make it better. I am afraid that my sorrow and negative thoughts will hurt my baby and I can't stop crying except when at work. There is no peace in this. I'm going to leave work a few hours early today to go for a nordic ski. Hopefully it will make me feel a bit better. Thanks for being here so I can write this.


----------



## MellyH

:hugs: How truly awful. I can't even imagine what she's going through. 

Take care of yourself - my opinion is to let yourself grieve and then try to work through it and move on when you can - if you bottle it up it it won't be good for you either. 

It's hard being so far away when what you want to do is sit by their bedside and hold their hand and cry with them. She'll appreciate knowing that you're thinking of them. Maybe you'll be in a unique position to offer sympathy compared to a lot of others. :hugs:

Such a hard, hard time.


----------



## highhopes2013

Gosh it breaks your heart doesn't it. So so sad.

I guess you never know what is going to happen. But try to stay as positive as you can itsawonder. I'm glad I enjoyed my 11 weeks of being pregnant, I can look back on it and smile now even though it still hurts.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Itsawonder, how sad for your friend! I'm sure she knows you are holding her in your heart.

I can sympathize with the biological clockers... mine didn't kick in until I met my husband, and I can't shake the feeling that it's already too late for us.

After my kitty passed, we didn't think it could get any worse... she died three months to the day after we lost our baby. Surprise, I got a call from my lawyer last Monday morning indicating that the sellers were pulling out of the contract to sell their house, and that they would put it back on the market for a better offer, and that we were basically losing one more thing that was important to us. I've been in a real fog all week. I feel like it's just not worth it anymore. I've really appreciated the support you all are giving, it's just so hard to put one foot in front of the other right now. No baby, no cat, no house. We aren't going to Christmas at my inlaws this year because they are so unsympathetic and judgmental, and all my MIL can worry about is why my husband and I don't want to spend time with his sister and her 9 month old. What a witch.

What's next? I just hope 2014 is a better year. We're still 'trying' this month but my hopes are pretty low both because of all the stress which I'm sure is messing up my cycle and because nothing else seems to be working out, so why would getting pregnant?

Sorry to be such a downer. I hope everyone else's holiday prep is going better!


----------



## ItsAWonder

CallMe - I am so sorry for your current downturn. These times in our lives are so difficult is makes it hard to breathe. The good news is that they always turn around. Not when we want it to but when we no longer expect it. Maybe it's to help us appreciate and respect the good times.

I hope that good news begins to come your way soon.


----------



## MrsDuck

Highhopes I hope you are getting used to your meds and they aren't now making you feel so yuck

Itsawonder I'm so sorry to hear what an awful thing your friend has had to go through, my heart breaks or her

Callmeal I had a year like that in 2012, 2 mcs and diagnosed with cancer all within a few months, that was my rock bottom. Then 2013 after lots of treatment I won my cancer battle and now my little missy is on the way. So I truly believe things are going to be much better for you in 2014 :hugs: 

Melly 2 more cycles then you will be joining in with ttcing ;) I can't wait, I hope you are a poas addict ;)


----------



## MellyH

CallMeAl, how very upsetting. :( Stupid sellers. I can't imagine how the pile-on must feel. Hopefully you and your husband can lean on each other, how awful for you both.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi ibeach. What part of ny do you live? Good luck with your situation and I hope it happens for you soon.

Highhopes sorry you are not feeling well med wise but glad IVF happened this month!

Itsawonder I am so very sorry about your friend and how you are feeling. I know a couple of ladies who had stillborns and it is heartbreaking. They also have happy endings at the moment, however. Hang in there :hugs:

Sorry for your struggles callmeal. I hope it gets better. :flower::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8:

How is everyone else doing?

Crazy weather here in ny...has it been bad for you other nyers as well? I'm done with winter and it hasn't even started!
CD 27 for me today


----------



## MellyH

It got to 84F in Los Angeles today! Our AC just came on before. Crazy.

I checked in with my husband again today about how he felt about the February timeline - he's still on board. :D


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Yay February! Little over a month to go!


----------



## iBeach

Hi Buttrflyl553, I am in Long Island, how about you?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Fishkill- Hudson valley area. My mother grew up on Long Island though


----------



## ItsAWonder

MellyH said:


> It got to 84F in Los Angeles today! Our AC just came on before. Crazy.
> 
> I checked in with my husband again today about how he felt about the February timeline - he's still on board. :D

:happydance:


----------



## MellyH

How are you doing ItsAWonder? You're an avocado! Well baby is. :haha:


----------



## MrsDuck

Are you feeling movement yet itsawonder?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Whoops ps ladies ( specifically callmeal) I saw a bunch of snowmen jumping next to your post and I have no clue how they got there! So sorry if it looked out of place :) 
Hope everyone is well


----------



## MellyH

I thought you were trying to cheer her up!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

My intention was to cheer her up of course but that ended up there accidentally and I didn't want anyone to think I wasn't taking it serious :) 
This TWW stuff is the pits lol...just wanted to throw that in there. Anyone else close to testing?


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh is it nearly testing time again whoo hoo. Come on bfp's show yourself xxx


----------



## MellyH

I am going to hate the TWW as well, I am sure. Days go by so slowly and I'm not even trying yet!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Argh - the TWW... Good luck with your tests Buttrfly!

BTW - I like the snowmen and think they are appropriate anywhere. Especially this time of year.

I am well everyone, thanks for asking. 

Honestly Mrs. Duck - I don't know if I am beginning to feel things or just gassy? There is an occasional tickle in my uterus but it's easy to tell myself I didn't really feel it or it's b/c I just ate etc. Yesterday morning, about an hour before I had to get up, I felt a tiny little poke. Maybe it was a first kick or maybe I was just waking up.

Dreams have been crazy though. Last night I had a dream that I went into labor and about two seconds later had a baby in my arms. No idea how it got there. I went to work the next day and was thinking about the little one. Got home and DH suggested we go out for the night. Of course I was concerned about the baby but he just said "don't worry, he will sleep". We got home the next morning and the baby was under like 6 blankets with a hat on and sleeping on his belly (with his head covered by the blankets). I thought he would have suffocated but he was fine. I finally realized it was June and asked DH why he didn't remind me I could start maternity leave when I left for work. He just said uh, don't know.

Woke up

Next dream - had a girl this time. Again, had no idea it was June. Never went into labor, just had the baby. Didn't have anything at home - diapers, furniture, place to sleep, nothing. Basically spent the entire dream realizing I had no idea what I was doing and was in very, very big trouble.

Woke up thinking that I really need to buy some parenting books. Okay, I know they can't sleep with blankets, toys etc. But what about all of the things that I don't know! I was calm until these dreams :)

Nice to hold a baby in my dreams though - breast fed too.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Mrs Duck - you are 21 weeks!! Over the half way mark and almost at V-day. It's going by so fast!

How are you feeling? When did you start to feel movement and how did you know?

Everyone else - how are you? Ready for the holidays? Hanging in with TTC or waiting to try?


----------



## iBeach

Hello girls, it's nice to see updates....

Sooooooo, we did our first insemination/first cycle last night! 

I am not sure what happened, or if it just didn't go right. 

TMI WARNING!
After he did ***** in a sterile cup, I sucked it up in syringe, laid on my back, with hips raised and I tried to get as deep as possible and than I inserted softcup. When I pulled out syringe some semen came out and when I woke up this morning my panties were wet too....although I had softcup stil inside. 
Oh, and I used preseed too!!! I put it in about 20 minutes before I put semen in. Just little bit and I also put little on softcup.

I hope sperm went where is supposed to go!!!!

I did OPK and I got super faint line this morning, so I will keep testing tomorrow AM again....I don't think I ovulate until sunday or so. 

We are gonna do next insemination Saturday afternoon.


----------



## ItsAWonder

iBeach - good luck!! I am sure the wetness was just residual preseed and semen. The sperm most likely went where needed. Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## iBeach

ItsAWonder said:


> iBeach - good luck!! I am sure the wetness was just residual preseed and semen. The sperm most likely went where needed. Fingers crossed for you!!

Thank you!:hugs:
I am worried if I got enough to stay up there. I feel like a lot leaked out. But I guess there is only that much you can keep inside.


----------



## MellyH

Good luck iBeach! 

I think in the usual sex=baby equation, there's plenty of leakage, so I'm sure you got enough of it where it needed to go. ;)


----------



## highhopes2013

Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't been around lately - the ivf drugs were playing havoc with my body! Had egg collection on Tuesday and I now have 13 beautiful embryos being incubated! Hoping to transfer two back in on Sunday and then the TWW begins! 

How are you all? Mrs duck and itsawonder how are the bumps? Are you showing yet itsawonder?

Buttrfly when do you next test?

Callmeal are things getting any better?

Flou if you are reading this I hope u r ok x

Melly when do you start TTC?

And hi to the new ladies!


----------



## ItsAWonder

highhopes2013 said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't been around lately - the ivf drugs were playing havoc with my body! Had egg collection on Tuesday and I now have 13 beautiful embryos being incubated! Hoping to transfer two back in on Sunday and then the TWW begins!
> 
> How are you all? Mrs duck and itsawonder how are the bumps? Are you showing yet itsawonder?
> 
> Buttrfly when do you next test?
> 
> Callmeal are things getting any better?
> 
> Flou if you are reading this I hope u r ok x
> 
> Melly when do you start TTC?
> 
> And hi to the new ladies!


Yup - I am showing. It's not a big bump but people have stopped wondering "is she pregnant or just gaining weight?". Now they know it's pregnancy. Feel like I'm in a really fun time.


----------



## highhopes2013

That's so lovely! So happy for you itsawonder! Xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Had my embryo transfer. Two blastocysts - one grade 5AB the other grade 4AB. One was hatching already! Also got 8 blastocysts frozen! What a brilliant day! And to think, my day started at 6am with serious agony from trapped wind lol it was so bad that I was lying on the bathroom floor at one point!!!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Itsawonder yay for showing :) you are now an avocado! Time is flying. Weird dreams but hormones can do that to ya. Hope you are feeling well otherwise.

Ibeach good luck with your process. Is your significant other supportive of the decision? I wouldn't worry about leakage...I get the same. Can't keep it all in.

Highhopes I don't know too much about IVF but I am guessing what you are saying is positive? Crossing my fingers for you! I am on cd 32 today and AF usually comes on 33 ( 34 last time). I have tests waiting for my wishful thinking and will test on Christmas if no AF. Would be great and this was last cycle before doctors appt!

Hope everyone else is doing well and feeling well! Holidays are right around the corner :) I bet the girls who are teachers have much time off right now?

Oh and flou I am thinking of you and hope you are doing ok!


----------



## highhopes2013

Hope AF stays away for u buttrfly. Yes it's better news than I could have ever hoped for! Just hope my little embies stick now! Xx


----------



## iBeach

Hey girls!!!

Soooo, we did insemination Thursday, Saturday and doing another one tonight....(LPM Dec 11-15th).

My Period track calendar says I am ovulating TODAY, but I don't feel like I am. I usually feel my ovaries having a party down there.

I have been doing OPK's. Yesterday and this morning I got VERY faint line, but easily visible.... I am not sure when I ovulate, but I am hoping I will in next day or two, since I will have swimmers waiting for the egg;))

Good luck everyone....

How is everyone doing? ready for Christmas those who celebrate???


----------



## iBeach

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Itsawonder yay for showing :) you are now an avocado! Time is flying. Weird dreams but hormones can do that to ya. Hope you are feeling well otherwise.
> 
> Ibeach good luck with your process. Is your significant other supportive of the decision? I wouldn't worry about leakage...I get the same. Can't keep it all in.
> 
> Highhopes I don't know too much about IVF but I am guessing what you are saying is positive? Crossing my fingers for you! I am on cd 32 today and AF usually comes on 33 ( 34 last time). I have tests waiting for my wishful thinking and will test on Christmas if no AF. Would be great and this was last cycle before doctors appt!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well and feeling well! Holidays are right around the corner :) I bet the girls who are teachers have much time off right now?
> 
> Oh and flou I am thinking of you and hope you are doing ok!

:coffee:

Yes butterfly, he is extremely supportive! He already talks to my belly....like:''knock, knock, anybody there?'' :haha:
He is gonna be great dad and I think he often wishing he didn't get his vasectomy. But everything will be fine, because between all of us, there is always gonna be somebody to watch the baby, without him/her having to go to day care:happydance:


----------



## highhopes2013

Good luck ibeach!


----------



## flou

Hi ladies thank you so much for your lovely kind words of support. It has really helped me over the last three weeks. It still feels raw and i am struggling to get into the Xmas mood but i am trying and i am determined to enjoy Wednesday. I know how i feel will pass and become easier with time and that gives me comfort. My MIL is staying with us from today until the end of the week and then we will be off to my parents for Xmas dinner. So it should be a lovely family affair. What i am finding difficult at the mo and some of you may be able to identify is that it would have been my first angels first Xmas this year. I can't help thinking how different life could be right now but i try not to dwell.

My body is pretty much back to normal and I think I O last week. We decided not to actively ttc this month but it was more ntnp as both myself and DH thought there was little point preventing. If it happens straight away it happens but i am not hoping in the same way as normal and don't really expect it to, which is fine. As soon as AF shows we will be actively ttc again. It seems to take us awhile to conceive anyway.

I had a strange dream recently where i dreamt i was pg. Apparently i was in my 12th week and i had a belly, probably bigger than week 12 in reality. A voice said to me you will safe soon. Don't worry you are nearly there. It made me teary but comforted. Maybe prophetic....

I think i have managed to catch up with news while i have been away but apologies if i forget you.

Mrs Duck a girl how lovely! I am so excited for you!

Itsawonder you are in that lovely stage of pregnancy. Show off that bump!

highhopes excellent news of the transfer. Fxd for a bfp!

buttrfly fxd that AF stays away and a Xmas bfp you!

ibeach that's great news and i hope this is your month too! 

Melly i bet you can't wait to ttc and i hope that your journey is smooth and i hope you get your bfp quickly.

Hello to all the newbies. I hope you find the support here you need. Fxd you will get bfps soon!

And finally Merry Xmas to everyone who is celebrating.


----------



## iBeach

Hello girls!

Merry Christmas to all..... may Santa all bring us BFP soon!!!

We did AI last night again and will do another one Thursday night. Do you think sperm can survive for that long? We did use Preseed and Softcup . I kept the softcup in overnight.

I am CD13 today....


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry I've been MIA too, we have just moved and no Internet 

Highhopes I'm feeling really positive for you, I hope you see a lovely bfp in the new year xx

Yes I'm definitely showing now and slapping on the anti stretch mark cream haha

Callmeal and flou big hugs :hugs: to you both and I hope 2014 is a much better year

Buttrfly any news? 

Itsawonder time is flying isn't it, I'm glad allis good with your bump :) 

Ibeach good luck :) 

Melly not long to go

I hope you all have a lovely Christmas and I hope 2014 is a fantastic year for us all xxx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks highhopes!

Good luck ibeach. Glad boyfriend is supportive of the process. Didn't realize he had vasectomy.

Flou glad to see you back! Completely relate to your thoughts as well. Glad your body seems to be back to normal. Relaxed seems to be a good thing for now...I think we can all take that advice:)

How are you feeling mrsduck? No news yet for me because I haven't tested yet. Well I guess the good news is no AF yet and she is usually here by now. I am actually having some symptoms. Last night my cramps started turning to pulling stretching type of sensation. My face to started to clear a bit since my d and c. Since that time it has been annoying with break outs but now a change. Tonight I am pretty achey and just feeling off. I am hoping this isn't in my head or maybe I am just getting sick ( took my temp since I felt warm and it was a tad bit above usual). I will test tomorrow morning and am already planning if BFP wrapping and putting under the tree for DH. Hopefully not just wishful thinking and my body playing tricks again. 

Merry Christmas to all who celebrate and I hope everyone is doing well!
I will update tomorrow after I test.


----------



## highhopes2013

Oooo good luck buttrfly...keep us posted! Have everything crossed for u xx

Merry christmas ladies!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Bfn :( I don't get it. I guess I just convinced myself again. So where is AF is the question...


----------



## MrsDuck

You could just be a late developer, I didn't get a bfp until 14dpo, I've got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thank you. I can only hope..AF is 2 days late though. At least my doc appt is all scheduled to discuss options next month.


----------



## highhopes2013

U cud still get bfp buttrfly?

Hope you all had a wonderful Xmas! Mrs duck and itsawonder next christmas you will have your babies how exciting!!! Here's hoping we all do xx

Afm, counting down the days till I POAS. 2nd jan is my test date.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Yeah AF is 4 days late now. So guess we will see what happens. I'm trying my best to wait until Sunday to test again as that would be around when I got my BFP last time.

Hoping for New Years new for you highhopes! I can't believe 2014 is around the corner!


----------



## highhopes2013

2013 has really flown by! Anyone doing anything for NYE?


----------



## ItsAWonder

Wow - a lot of catching up to do here.

Flou - I do understand how you feel. My first loss was due this month and my second next month. I am just trying not to focus on it but I think being where I am now is making it easier. Of course, I am sorry that you are not currently pg but you will be soon.

I definitely believe in prophetic dreams. The night before my first m/c I dreamed that I had a long talk with my grandfather while he was cooking by the stove. It's the first dream I can remember having of him since he died when I was 4. The dream was so real and as I was waking up we both realized I was about to leave. Papa said "don't worry, I will see you very soon". I knew then I would miscarry and started to that day.

The scary thing is that he was in my dream two nights ago as well but I can't remember what we talked about. This time I hope it was good and healthy news... Can't wait to see the doc again next Thursday for some reassurance all is ok.

It looks like everyone else is doing well and we will hopefully see some more BFP's here soon!

HH - especially to you - good luck!

Buttrfly - I am sitting on the edge of my seat you are, as Mrs. Duck said, a late bloomer.

Mrs. Duck - you are almost at V-Day!!!


----------



## flou

Buttrfly i have my fxd for you! Really hoping its a bfp v.soon! Keep us updated.

I had a lovely Christmas but I did find it difficult. I am feeling more positive today. I told DH how i felt on Christmas evening as i didn't want to spoil his day. He admitted he found it difficult too so we had a cuddle and a bit of a cry and felt much better for it.

We are driving my MIL back to south Wales on Sunday and we are staying there for new year, so having a quiet one but with plenty of bubbly to see in the new year.

I am hoping that 2014 is a good year for all of us!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Bfn frer and digital 5 days late :( this really doesn't make ttc easy.
I'm questioning whether I should still stay away from certain foods and meds because I have no clue what is going on!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Leslie- sorry you're living in limbo. That's so hard. Even if there's no reason eventually, I'd still stay away from anything you would avoid while pregnant until you know one way or the other. That way you don't have to beat yourself up if the line turns pink!

Flou- keep up the positive attitude, and enjoy your glass of bubbly at new years. You've certainly earned it!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Ooops, pressed 'post' before I was finished. 

Itsawonder, hope you're doing well... weird that you mention the dreams, I also dreamed that I was pregnant before I knew, and dreamed that I miscarried before I knew. How are you feeling?

HighHopes- how long until you POAS?

AFM, I've been reading and appreciating your support. I'm not doing very well. After Grace died, one of my other cats stopped eating and I had to force-feed her for a week... she's also sick, and the antibiotic was making her feel really crummy so she wasn't eating. We finally sent a culture to find out what drugs will work the best for her and unfortunately she has pseudomonas, which is resistant to most kitty antibiotics. We switched her to a new one (ciprofloxacin) which should work, we switched her last week and so far she seems to be tolerating it. Fingers crossed, because this is the last holdout before we have to choose between long-term kidney damage or not treating her infection, and I just really can't take more loss.

I've been really, really depressed. Losing Grace brought back losing my baby, and the holidays are super hellish for me this year. Everything is about kids and babies and it's too much for me. Rob and I have been doing lots of BDing but aren't too hopeful for this cycle because I'm such a wreck, especially because I'm on CD 32 and still haven't ovulated, which makes me think I'm going back to the pre-treatment PCOS times of 6-8 MONTH cycles. I'm also aware that the stress is probably throwing my cycle off, but it's not like I can press a button and turn it off. If nothing happens by January 6th (when everyone should be back to normal business hours here), I'll call my doctor and get Provera to induce AF.

Rob's been great with all of this, his family has been making things way worse (for example, his sister sent HIM a Christmas card without including me on the addressing or the inside, it's like I don't exist) and I'm sure the defense would be "well, we know Alyssa's sensitive about baby stuff right now" (their card was just pictures of their 8 month old)... but the kicker is, we NEVER TOLD HER about my miscarriage and we were very explicit in asking his parents to keep it very quiet from his sister and brother in law (they are truly horrible people and would have gloated, and I just can't take it). So either they know (which they shouldn't) or are just crappy people who don't recognize me as a member of the family. Then, his mother tried to give him nonsense about Christmas (he called her to let her know that we wouldn't be coming this year because of everything that's been going on, she suggested that he just come without me). I'm choosing to laugh about how nuts they are, but it still hurts.

Anyway, sorry to be such a downer. I wanted to update you all. Hopefully I'll have some better news soon...


----------



## flou

Buttrfly sorry for the bfn. I am hoping it goes positive for you.

Callmeal I'm sorry you are going through a hard time of it. I really hope your cat gets better soon. I am glad you seem to have a supportive DH. His family seem rude. Its not fair for them to exclude you or treat you this way. One day you will have your own little one, try and stay as positive as possible (I know its hard) and it will happen. As my doctor told me recently you have been pg you will be so again.


----------



## highhopes2013

Callmeal - I'm so sorry things are so difficult at the moment. I hope your other cat recovers soon. Ditto what flou said about your hubbie's family, they don't seem very nice at all. Do you see them often? I would try to avoid seeing them if it were me. Glad your DH is supportive. Look after each other, I found my relationship with my DH really deepened after the mc- we leant on each other a lot.

Flou it's nice to see you back! Glad you are feeling a bit more positive. It's still going to be hard some days I guess u just have to go with how you feel.

Buttrfly any sign of AF yet? 

Mrs duck and itsawonder what's new with you and the bumps?

Afm, it's getting close to POAS time...2nd jan. I've been trying not to symptom spot because the ivf meds mimic pregnancy symptoms so no point really. But I have been very tired, got blue veins on my chest that pop up and then disappear, waking up in the night to pee 2-3 times. FC!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Callmeal I'm sorry about what you are going through with the limbo, your DH's family, and the cats. Like the other ladies said I am glad that your DH is supportive through everything. Don't ever apologize for the feelings you are having. We are here to help you through it!

Highhopes fingers crossed for your BFP! Will you test earlier than the 2nd?

Well AF is finally creeping up. She is being tricky because I see her streaking when I wipe but nothing full blown yet. I'm feeling the AF cramping though so only a matter of time before cd 1 is here. What an annoying cycle but thankful I am seeing the doctor on the 20th.

Hope everyone else is doing well and that you all have a wonderful New Years!


----------



## MrsDuck

I've been lurking lots just not posting much as been really busy with our house move.

2013 has been a really crappy year for most of you and I really hope 2014 is a much luckier, happier year for you all xxx

Come on bfp's :dust:


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Happy new year, everyone. HighHopes, good luck with your testing... hopefully it'll be a BFP!

Leslie, sorry AF is coming, but at least you're out of limbo. I'm glad you're going to see the doctor soon.

Flou, this will be our year. 

Itsawonder and Mrs. Duck, so excited for you to welcome your babies in 2014!

AFM, the other kitty is doing okay, her snot is looking better but she's still super congested (and yesterday she puked all over my brand new down comforter, but hey, that's cats for you!). I'm on CD 35 and still haven't O'd. Do you think it's okay for me to have a small glass of champagne tonight?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Happy new year ladies!
Callmeal I wouldn't say it is bad to have a glass of champagne tonight. You deserve to celebrate. Even women who are pregnant drink without knowing and are ok. I don't know if anyone else would think differently but that is my thought.

Thanks mrsduck ! 2014 will be our year to all get BFPs ( hopefully in the early part :D )


----------



## MellyH

Happy New Year everyone, I hope this time next year finds us all with happy squirmy babies in our arms. 

I had a busy week in Cleveland with my husband's family, his mum was very interested to know whether we'd started talking about names etc yet :haha: It was a marvellous Christmas holiday though!

Our NYE party guests are about to start arriving, to help us ring in 2014 - oh I hope I have an easy time falling pregnant! Just over a month until we're going to start...


----------



## highhopes2013

Happy new year ladies!

I had a tiny bit of spotting this morning so I freaked out and did a test...BFP!!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

OMG OMG that is fantastic news highhopes whoo whoo :dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo: congratulations! Hopefully this is the start of all the 2014 :bfp: :)


----------



## highhopes2013

Can't believe it! Still really worried about the spotting and now the new fear is that i could have another mc. Just hope this one stays with me xx


----------



## flou

Congratulations highhopes! Stick little bean! I'm sure everything is ok with spotting. Just your little one snuggling in.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Yay congrats highhopes!!! Such great news! I think spotting can be normal for many.

Happy new year ladies!


----------



## highhopes2013

Haven't had any more spotting since then. Itsawonder and mrs duck how did you cope with the fear of another mc? I'm so so scared!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm still scared now :( I'm still checking the toilet paper each time I go and I still haven't mentioned my pregnancy on FB, although everyone that has seen me obviously knows I'm pregnant with my now obvious bump. It's such a shame that mcs take some of the joy out of being pregnant :( 

High hopes this is your rainbow, stay positive :) I had spotting with all of my pregnancies,I believe it's very common xxx


----------



## MellyH

Holy crap - hh!!! HOORAY!!!! Happy New Year indeed. :hugs: 

For myself, I would probably lean heavily on statistics to feel more 'safe'. You have really excellent chances of a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Aww, congrats, HighHopes! Stay confident, this will be your rainbow! What a great way to start 2014.


----------



## highhopes2013

It has been the best new year ever! 2013 was a very tough year and taught me a lot. Just POAS again and the line is very strong...FC for twins!!! I did have two embryos put in so there is a good chance!

The tiredness has been killing me for about a week already!


----------



## highhopes2013

I'm sure 2014 is going to be a great year for all of us ladies...who's testing next? ;)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

When will your first doc appt be highhopes?


----------



## highhopes2013

Got an early scan booked for jan 17th - I will be 6 weeks by then. After that we get discharged from the ivf unit and go back to the nhs gp system.

Mrs duck/itsawonder are you going to any baby shows? There's one in london in feb. I went to it last year when I was pregnant, so much fun!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Fingers crossed for twins highhopes, not long to wait to find out :) 

No not planning on going to any shows but the London one sounds good. I don't think my willpower is good enough not to buy everything though haha


----------



## cntrygrl

Congrats on the BFP, highhopes!


----------



## MellyH

I hope the next couple of weeks go quickly for you HH. :hugs:


----------



## MellyH

I made my appointment to have my implanon removed! February 4th. Eeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## MrsDuck

Whoo hoo you'll be poas before you know it melly :)


----------



## MellyH

Is someone throwing a baby shower for you MrsDuck?


----------



## MrsDuck

Not that I know about melly :(


----------



## MellyH

Hurrumph. Maybe plant the seed with your mother/MIL? I think 'technically' they're not supposed to host, but if you asked them if anyone had approached them about wanting to host (like a sister or aunt or someone) and they realised no-one had, maybe they would approach someone? I've thrown a bunch of baby showers for people (helps me indulge in my cluckiness!) so I plan on being proactive if nothing happens if/when it's my turn!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Wow - I have been away too long!

Highhopes - CONGRATS!!!! What a wonderful way to bring in the New Year!

In answer to your question, the fear of another m/c is just there. It has gotten much easier as the pregnancy progresses. However, I also have an amazing doctor. In the beginning I had scans at 4, 6, 9 and 12 weeks. Since then he has just listened with a Doppler which is reassuring enough. As my belly grows and my tests come out clean I feel better. Usually I am confident for a week or two after my appointments - then I am nervous for about a week until I see my doctor again. Just make sure whoever you see is available if you need to talk or get too nervous. If he/she isn't, see someone else.

I am not going to any baby shows. Since I live 5 hours from the nearest city I don't feel the need. The town I live in has a great community so many baby items will be passed down to me. To start I am just getting the essentials and doing product research online.

Melly - almost there!!!! Can't wait to see how things go for you!

Mrs. Duck - 2 days 'til V-Day!!!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Did I miss something..what is V day?


----------



## highhopes2013

My latest fear is that it could be ectopic - I had a few twinges on one side and that set me off! Im having crazy mood swings and the fatigue is awful...but I've vowed to enjoy every step of this since I've wanted it for so long!

How are the rest of you? Melly when do you TTC?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

What is v day?


----------



## MellyH

Viability maybe?


----------



## flou

I am sure it will all be ok highhopes. Fxd that this is your sticky bean and maybe even two sticky beans. How exciting!

My first AF since my mc started yesterday. It was only just after 4 weeks after my mc. I am relieved that my body gets back to normal quickly. So i am officially today cd2 and ttc. 

Also in the post today came my appt with the FS (17th Feb). They have requested i do two more cd21 bloods which i have had done and proven i O. And the fact ive got pg twice proves i O but maybe they want to check my progesterone levels again. They also want me to do cd2/3 bloods to check LH/FSH levels which should give a better indicator of my fertility. They want to check my immunity to rubella and they will send me for an ultrasound. Never got this much to do before only had to do cd21 bloods before they told us to come back in a year. I'm hoping this means they might help us this time. It will be 3 years in April. I know now i can get pg (even if it does take us a bit of time). As i now know the first bfp wasn't a fluke i just need it to stick. But I'm not sure if they are going to investigate possible reasons for mc or not yet. Have to wait and see, but at least i feel I'm making progress towards my rainbow rather in limbo which i felt last year. I just don't want to have to go through another mc before they investigate. Maybe there is something wrong or maybe its just bad luck. Either way if it can be prevented why should i have to go through it again!

I hope 2014 is a good year for all of us where we either all are mummies with healthy babies or having good and easy pregnancies.


----------



## MellyH

Good luck with the appointment and the tests flou, I'm glad that they are taking it seriously and making sure to investigate. :hugs:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks melly, no clue!

Flou I'm so glad they are taking the steps that they are to help with a sticky bean. Also great for cycle being here. Hopefully AF is not being too harsh on you.

I will be going to talk to my doctor on the 20th to explore options since january will be a year of ttc. Hopefully 2014 is our year for all like you said flou!


----------



## highhopes2013

Good luck with the tests flou, im glad you are getting somewhere with it all. Ive been theough the full range of tests and it took us about 7-8 months from that to IVF as we found that DH had motility issues so no point trying anything else. Is your OH being tested too?


----------



## ItsAWonder

"V-Day" - Viability Day. at 24 weeks the nervous system is formed and the fetus goes from about a 35% viability rate to about 75%. I have actually met one little girl who was born at 24 weeks who survived and was 2 years old at the time. It's not an easy road but it's the first big step to all being truly okay.


----------



## MrsDuck

Ladies it sounds like you are all much more positive and it's great that you are all getting much more care from your drs etc. 2014 is going to be the lucky year that we all get our rainbows :) 

Yay v-day tomorrow whoo hoo :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Itsawonder are you feeling lots of movements now?


----------



## flou

highhopes2013 said:


> Good luck with the tests flou, im glad you are getting somewhere with it all. Ive been theough the full range of tests and it took us about 7-8 months from that to IVF as we found that DH had motility issues so no point trying anything else. Is your OH being tested too?

When we went for an appt nearly a year ago (where they told me to come back a year after i mc even though we had been trying for 19 months before my first bfp!) DH had already had an SA done and everything was fine then. Also as we have managed to conceive twice on our own so presuming everything is fine his end. Maybe they might run more tests if mine don't show anything. I don't think there is necessarily anything wrong with us getting pg but maybe it sticking. If there is anything wrong. I know my GP has suggested to the FS that it may be worth them considering i have endo. I'm not completely sure i do but my AF is always painful with back and tummy pain. I also get brown spotting before AF and have troubles with constipation and its in my family. So its a possibility which could explain why it takes us a longer than average to conceive and it gives you increase risk of mc. I just don't want them to tell me to wait another year. I did jokingly say to my GP that him referring me to the FS seems to get me pg!


----------



## flou

MrsDuck said:


> Ladies it sounds like you are all much more positive and it's great that you are all getting much more care from your drs etc. 2014 is going to be the lucky year that we all get our rainbows :)
> 
> Yay v-day tomorrow whoo hoo :)

Yay Mrs duck! That's great news. Your little girl will be here before you know it.


----------



## MrsDuck

Flou just a thought, have you had your thyroid checked? Until I had thyroid cancer I didn't realise how critical your thyroid levels are and they only have to be out by a very small margin and your risk of mc is huge, but because it isn't to do with fertility as such, testing it seems to be neglected until all other tests have been done xx


----------



## flou

Thanks for that Mrs Duck. I think i have had my thyroid checked in the past but i will definitely suggest it. I just want them to make sure they can check everything they can.


----------



## MrsDuck

It certainly can't harm to re-test :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Highhopes I love the new ticker <3


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Happy v day Mrsduck!

Do you have any appts coming up?


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks buttrfly, I've got a mw appointment on Wednesday, but nothing exciting like a scan ;)


----------



## highhopes2013

Thanks mrs duck...I had to get a ticker! I'm finding it hard to be excited since I've had a mc before but I wanted to try to be positive and hopeful.

Congrats on making it to v day! X


----------



## ItsAWonder

Highhopes - I understand your nerves but I believe everything will be okay for you this time. How are you feeling other than that?


----------



## highhopes2013

Thanks itsawonder. I'm feeling crazily tired - fall asleep by 9 and it's really hard getting going in the mornings! Had a fair few twinges. Mood swings galore! Get crabby at really small things like a text from my dad asking how I was annoyed me!!! Seriously hungry too. Oh and peeing more! What synptoms did u have early on?


----------



## highhopes2013

Omg itsawonder are you 19 weeks already?! That went by so fast! X


----------



## MrsDuck

Highhopes I could have written your symptoms, that was me too


----------



## highhopes2013

When did your fatigue go? It's so difficult coping with that! But on the other hand, I'm enjoying every symptom after hoping and praying for this for so long!


----------



## MrsDuck

The sickness and the fatigue just seemed to disappear overnight around 12 weeks, I'm just starting to get it back now though, but that could be down to being uncomfortable to sleep properly at night. Are you getting any sickness yet? Sickness started at about 6 weeks for me


----------



## highhopes2013

No sickness. Had the odd bout of nausea but no actual vomiting. It's the tiredness that's the main one. I've been yawning since lunchtime! Have come home early for an afternoon nap!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw you poor thing, I remember it well :( hopefully the sickness will stay away


----------



## flou

Highhopes i hope the sickness stays away. The tiredness is a good sign and i hope you don't feel too bad over the coming weeks.

Ive booked my first lot of blood tests and ive only got to wait another 5 and half weeks now for my appointment with the FS. So glad its in half term so i won't have to take any time off from work. Should O at the end of next week or next weekend and DH is on board with us ttc again. I think our second loss hit him harder than the first. The one positive thing that has come out of trouble conceiving and two losses is that it has definitely made us closer and feel that we can tackle anything together!


----------



## cntrygrl

Flou-- Any ideas on what your course of action will be with the FS? I have bloods and ultrasound tomorrow. My injectables arrived today and I'll be shown how to mix them tomorrow.


----------



## highhopes2013

Flou that's exactly how I feel about my mc and all the ivf stuff we have been through - it has really brought me and DH closer together.


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm glad some good has come out of all the heartache :hugs: xxx


----------



## flou

cntrygrl said:


> Flou-- Any ideas on what your course of action will be with the FS? I have bloods and ultrasound tomorrow. My injectables arrived today and I'll be shown how to mix them tomorrow.

I have no idea yet what action they may take. I know I'm ovulating regularly and DH SA was good and he managed to get me pg twice so i don't think any fertility probs there. If there is an issue its probably with implantation i reckon. My GP has recommended to the FS that i could possibly be checked for Endo due to symptoms and family history. I guess we will find out more on the 17th Feb. I just hope they don't tell me to come back in another year!

Good luck with the injectables. I hope this leads you to your rainbow soon!


----------



## MellyH

Maybe the will put you on progesterone or something so help with implantation, I think that's what they did for my friend in Australia, it was some hormone she was taking after ovulation.


----------



## MrsDuck

Melly is this your last cycle before you start ttc? :)


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Hi, everyone... it's so fun to watch the tickers move along, although I must say I'm really jealous at the moment. :-(

My sick cat is doing better and we have found another house we like, so those things are improving. My cycle is totally crazy this time around, though, which is stressing me out... FF keeps giving me crosshairs and then taking them away, I truly don't think I've O'd yet this cycle (I'm on CD 45), but who knows? Our BD schedule has been good for conceiving, I guess, but I'm so sick of it. The scheduling for a couple of days or even weeks I could take, but this has been more than a month of scheduled BD and it takes all the fun out of it. We don't even WANT to do it at all anymore. Plus, I'm afraid that if I did O at this point and catch the egg, I would just miscarry because the cycle isn't healthy. Any thoughts? Anyone else been there? 

I spoke with my doc earlier this week and he asked me to call back on CD 60; if I haven't O'd or seen AF by then he will let me start Provera, but it makes me really sick and I want to avoid it if possible. My next appt is on Valentine's Day, so not really that long to wait, I guess.


----------



## MellyH

I don't really know anything about 'healthy' and 'unhealthy' cycles, CallMeAL! I wouldn't worry about it being unhealthy. Just have sex when you feel like it. :hugs:

And yay for some things improving, I hope your cat continues to get better!

MrsDuck - yes! Just about finished my period, then have my appointment to get my implanon out in about three weeks. Eeeee!


----------



## flou

Callmeal I'm lucky in the respect my cycles are always fairly regular so i can't offer you much advice. But I'm sorry your in this limbo and i hope one way or other you come out of it soon. I'm glad to hear your cat is getting better.

Melly not long now, how exciting!

My body is definitely gearing up to O which is slightly earlier than usual but this is the first proper cycle for me since my mc. My emotions at the mo seem all over the place. One minute i feel quite optimistic and happy about ttc and then the next minute i just feel fed up and just want to call it a day. I was having one of those days yesterday, but then i went over to my best friends house. Ive known her since school and she has two children and i am godmother to her eldest. I had such fun playing with her youngest who is 15 months. It made me feel so broody that i knew i couldn't give up. Deep down I don't want to i just want a happy ending. It also makes me sad and happy when i get the chance to play honorary aunty.


----------



## MrsDuck

Callmeal I'm so glad to hear your cat is doing much better :) I'm sorry you are in limbo, I hope you get some answers soon

Melly how exciting, I can't believe how patient you've been 

Flou I know it's hard but don't give up, your rainbow is just around the corner and will sneak up on you when you least expect it I'm sure


----------



## MellyH

MrsDuck, I did have to stop myself from going into the local maternity store when I was out shopping this afternoon! :haha:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Yay melly you will be joining us soon! I also have urges to look at maternity wear and can't wait to get to that stage!

Callmeal I'm glad that some things are getting better. Terrible about being in limbo still and the doctor wanting to wait until cd 60 to do something about it? I truly hope your cycle straightens out soon. I am sure it can be stressful.

Cntrygrl heat injectables are you trying? Good luck to you!

Flou I understand all of your feelings. Like mrsduck said I really think your rainbow is around the corner! Glad doc appt is coming up and you may get more answers and support.

Hope everYones bumps are doing well! How was your mw appt mrsduck? Can't believe how fast everyone's pregnancies are doing. Hoping the ill feelings stay away :)

Is ibeach still here?

My doc appt is coming up a week from tomorrow so I am happy about moving forward with that. Bd has begun for DH and I! Where is everyone in their cycle?


----------



## MellyH

Yay sex! :haha: Have fun ;) Seems weird to say.


----------



## cntrygrl

Buttrfly-- Not too badly having hot flashes, but I had that with Clomid.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Whoops I just saw my typo...meant to say what injectables are you doing cntrygrl?

Not weird Melly... Need to try to make bd fun :)


----------



## cntrygrl

Buttrfly-- We are doing Menopur, Bravelle, and Lupron.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Buttrfly - good luck at your doc's appointment!

Melly - you are so close to ttc now. Getting really excited for you.

HH - hope the nausea isn't too bad. The exhaustion will get better (although I am still really, really tired). Totally worth it though.

CallMe - really glad to hear that your cat is doing better and that a new house may be in the works.

Mrs. Duck - how are you feeling?

oh gosh - who am I missing??? My brain is fried this morning but I wish everyone the best.

AFM - lots of movement these days and a big ol' belly. Today's is DH's birthday and he was able to feel the baby kick this morning for the first time. Happy Birthday! My 20 week scan is Wed!


----------



## MellyH

What a wonderful birthday present for your husband. :D Yayyyy! Good luck at the scan, bring us a picture if you can!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for your scan Wednesday itsawonder and yay for dh feeling movements. They are little devils aren't they, mine moves around all over the place and you can see my belly moves, but half the time as soon as dh puts his hand on my belly she stops. I think it's the change in pressure against my belly or the heat from his hands

My heartbeat was really fast last week at my mw appointment so I have to go back this week just for them to check its back to normal

I can't wait for the rest of you ladies to join us :dust:


----------



## highhopes2013

How was the scan itsawonder? Got a pic to show us?!

I've got my six week scan tomorrow. Should see a heartbeat (or two!) eeek! Getting nervous!


----------



## MrsDuck

I just logged on to see itsawonders scan pic too :) 

Whoo hoo for your first scan tomorrow highhopes, I'll be logging on tomorrow to see your pics too :) you could be the first with twins ;)


----------



## ItsAWonder

HH - good luck at your scan!!! One is amazing but two will be... well.. doubly amazing I guess! 

My scan went well. Baby looks great and I still don't know the sex, (I was worried I would see the sex accidentally). The radiologist will review everything in the next day or two and my doc will talk to me about it at my next appointment in two weeks.

Currently my placenta is low, which was the only somewhat negative news we got, but it's not covering the cervix. There is a 90% chance it will rise as my uterus grows. Otherwise I will have a c-section. Either way it means I get another scan in 3rd trimester so that's a positive!


----------



## MellyH

Hooray for the scan going well! Good luck with the placenta, hopefully it moves up without issue! 

HH, can't wait to hear how the scan goes!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for a great scan HH, I hope the placenta moves up so that it doesn't cause you any issues :)

Do you have a pic?


----------



## highhopes2013

So glad the scan went well itsawonder x

I just had mine...it's twins!!! Two healthy heartbeats seen! X


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Yay it's a wonder glad that scan went well. Still doing well not knowing about sex..can't believe you are already 20 wks!

Oh my god highhopes congrats to you...twins!! That is so very exciting! How are you and dh feeling?

Hope everyone else is doing well with ttc and TWW!


----------



## MrsDuck

Highhopes that is factastic news I'm so happy for you, did you get a pic?


----------



## cntrygrl

HH-- Congrats on the twins! So exciting.

Itsawonder-- Hoping the placenta moves up as not to cause any issues, but like you said yay for a 3rd trimester scan.

As for me currently I have 5-7 eggs on the left under 10mm and 3-4 on the right under 10mm. We'll see which ones decide to grow.


----------



## ItsAWonder

cntrygrl - good luck with your eggies!

HH - Twins!! Congrats!! Instant siblings - so incredible!!

I do have pics of the scan but have not had time to look at them. Will try to get one uploaded in the next few days.


----------



## MrsDuck

Cntrygrl I hope lots of your eggies grow :)


----------



## flou

Itsawonder i hope the placenta moves and I'm glad everything is going well for you. 

Highhopes twins how exciting!

cntrygrl good luck with those eggs i hope you get your rainbow from one of them.

AFM i think i am currently ovulating. I seem to be ovulating earlier than I did before my mc. Got my first blood test next week. People normally have trouble taking my blood as i have such small veins but luckily I'm not squeamish. A few times i had to have it from my hand rather than the inner part of my elbow.


----------



## MrsDuck

Ouch that sounds painful. If you are ovulating what are you doing on here you should be :sex: ;)


----------



## MellyH

TWIIIIIIIINS!!!! Wow HH, you guys must be reeling. :D How exciting!!!!

CountryGal, good luck! Come on follicles - grow grow grow!

flou - god I had blood test. You have my sympathy. I cry every time. :( 

I need to learn about cervical mucous over a cycle, like when it goes from what kind to what kind. Does anyone have a good link for that sort of thing?


----------



## ItsAWonder

Melly - fertilityfriend.com

You can learn about cervical mucus, temping, charting, cervical position - anything you want to know. They also have user friendly charts to track all of this information. There is a free version and a pay version. I ended up paying b/c it's not much and I liked the extra features.

Keep in mind, even when you learn what the norms are, it takes a minimum of 3 months of tracking to know what is YOUR normal.

Have patience as much as you can but fingers crossed you won't need to learn any of it and it just happens!


----------



## MrsDuck

Melly I found the best is to just :sex: every other day from cd10 all the way through the ewcm until after you get positive opk and your cm has dried up, but you'll have your own method :)


----------



## flou

How's everyone doing? I'm in the tww now. I would be over the moon if we got pg quickly but it always seems to take us awhile but we managed to dtd at least every other day for the last week so we've got as good a chance as any. 

Melly you will find you will notice things about your body that you never noticed before, when ttc. It is about learning what is the norm for you. I hope you get your bfp quickly. If you have any questions about things you notice don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## MrsDuck

Flou it sounds like you've covered your bases, I've got everything crossed for a bfp for you :)


----------



## MellyH

Thanks guys, I will probably have lots of questions. Just over two weeks now!


----------



## MrsDuck

Whoo hoo :happydance:


----------



## highhopes2013

Good luck flou! melly have u TTC yet? 

Itsawonder and mrs duck how are the bumps? I've been discharged from the I f clinic but couldn't get a GP appointment till jan 29th :( feels like its ages away!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I should be getting in TWW also flou..depending upon my cycle since it was so long last time. Doc appt tomorrow though. Good luck!

Highhopes time will go by so quick for jan 29!
Melly yay for joining us soon :) 

Itsawonder and mrsduck hope you ar feeling well.

Cntrygrl and callmeal thinking of you guys...good luck! I hope you are out of limbo callmeal


----------



## flou

Good luck tomorrow with your doc appt buttrfly.


----------



## MrsDuck

Highhopes the 29th will soon be here :) 

I hope all goes well at your appointment tomorrow buttrfly :) 

I'm good, thanks for asking ladies, I can't believe this time next week I'll be in the 3rd trimester. My bump has got noticeable bigger in the past 10 days :)


----------



## MellyH

HH, no this will be my first time trying. And the 29th will be here really soon. But I'm sure you'll be counting down the days! Have you told people about it being twins yet?

MrsDuck! Third trimester! That's incredible. Congratulations. 

Buttrfly, hope the appointment goes well!


----------



## cntrygrl

Good Morning Ladies. Went in this morning for bloodwork and ultrasound we have a surprise 6th egg. If we get anymore my cycle will have to be cancelled. Tonight I am only doing the Bravelle and Lupron. No Menopur hopefully that will keep anymore from popping up. The largest follicle is currently 17mm. I have another appointment tomorrow morning to make sure there aren't anymore surprises.


----------



## flou

Good luck cntrygrl with your appointment tomorrow. At least the drugs seem to be doing their job if not a bit too well! I hope they don't cancel your cycle.


----------



## MellyH

I don't really know how it works, why would they cancel the cycle? Fingers crossed they don't!


----------



## cntrygrl

Melly --We are doing injectables with IUI there is too high of a chance of high order multilples. We have 6 eggs that are currently over 15mm and the other two are 13.33 and 12.98 making a total of 8 eggs. I'm going to ask tomorrow if they just cancel the IUI and we can still try naturally or if the entire thing is cancelled.


----------



## MellyH

Ah okay. Is the IUI because there is a sperm issue? Or an egg issue? Because if you have lots of eggs, presumably that solves at least half the equation!


----------



## cntrygrl

Nope there isn't an issue on either part. We tried prior 3 rounds of clomid with IUI and nothing. So we thought we'd continue with IUI since insurance does cover it. I triggered this morning at the doctors office and IUI is set for tomorrow morning. We have quite the chance of multiples and I'm tempted to call and cancel the IUI and try naturally reducing our chances of multiples some. What do you ladies think?


----------



## ItsAWonder

Hey ladies. Quick moment to catch up.

Melly - can't believe you only have a few more weeks to go!!!

Cntrygirl - that's a tough call. I guess I would look at the ratio difference of multiples between trying naturally vs. IUI. I know an IUI will getting the sperm there more directly but either way sperm should get there, right? How many would you want to carry at one time and how likely is it that you would reach that number? I had a friend with 13 viable eggs at once who, with an IUI, only fertilized one. The question is how viable is each individual egg - and that is not a question that can be answered.

Good luck!!!

HH - the time will go by faster than you realize. Stay strong and feel well.

Buttrfly and Flou - wishing you both luck in the TWW. 
Buttrfly - hope the doc appointment is going well.

Mrs. Duck - Almost 3rd trimester. Can't believe it. Your little one will be squirming in your arms soon! How do you feel?

AFM - things are going well. Love second trimester. Belly is getting bigger every day and baby is getting more active every day. My husband and I are thinking about trying to quickly sell our house and buy something bigger but need to do so in the next few months or wait for one year. Poor guy is putting half our house in storage to get it ready to show with very little assistance from me. That plus running his very busy business, taking care of me and our cat. I don't know how he is doing it but I so wish I could help more. Either way, we needed to move stuff to make room for baby so it's not in vain but, I still feel terrible about it.


----------



## cntrygrl

Itsawonder-- Thank you. We've had 3 good follicles on clomid and did IUI and didn't get pregnant so I'm kind of looking at that also. I have 6 on the left 1/18, 1/20, 2/15, 2/14 on the right there are 6 as well 1/18, 2/16, 2/11, and 1/9.


----------



## MrsDuck

ItsAWonder said:


> Hey ladies. Quick moment to catch up.
> 
> Melly - can't believe you only have a few more weeks to go!!!
> 
> Cntrygirl - that's a tough call. I guess I would look at the ratio difference of multiples between trying naturally vs. IUI. I know an IUI will getting the sperm there more directly but either way sperm should get there, right? How many would you want to carry at one time and how likely is it that you would reach that number? I had a friend with 13 viable eggs at once who, with an IUI, only fertilized one. The question is how viable is each individual egg - and that is not a question that can be answered.
> 
> Good luck!!!
> 
> HH - the time will go by faster than you realize. Stay strong and feel well.
> 
> Buttrfly and Flou - wishing you both luck in the TWW.
> Buttrfly - hope the doc appointment is going well.
> 
> Mrs. Duck - Almost 3rd trimester. Can't believe it. Your little one will be squirming in your arms soon! How do you feel?
> 
> AFM - things are going well. Love second trimester. Belly is getting bigger every day and baby is getting more active every day. My husband and I are thinking about trying to quickly sell our house and buy something bigger but need to do so in the next few months or wait for one year. Poor guy is putting half our house in storage to get it ready to show with very little assistance from me. That plus running his very busy business, taking care of me and our cat. I don't know how he is doing it but I so wish I could help more. Either way, we needed to move stuff to make room for baby so it's not in vain but, I still feel terrible about it.

I can relate to that, we put half our house into storage too and sold our house and bought a bigger one just before Christmas, it was tough going but if you don't do it now you will have even more stuff to pack up and getting a mortgage is much harder with a baby :) 

Glad baby is much more active, it's a lovely feeling isn't it, my little girlie hardly ever sits still. I loved the second tri too, sickness gone and lots of energy, tiredness is just starting to creep back for me now :/


----------



## MrsDuck

Cntrygrl it's a tough call, good luck with your decision :)


----------



## MellyH

Yeah that's really tough CG. I guess I would go for the IUI, and not miss the chance? But I'd be vacillating plenty.


----------



## cntrygrl

Everything went well. They aren't as worried about high order multiples anymore as DH's count was quite below normal after washing for whatever reason. It's the first time his count has ever been low.


----------



## MellyH

Oh, interesting. And possibly worrying I guess? Has he been sick or any other reason for a temporarily low count?

When will you test?! GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## cntrygrl

He's been stressed at work, but I think it has to do with him having to produce the sample there as well. We live too far away to do it at home. I have an appointment for Feb. 5th for pregnancy test. I'll probably be a POAS addict this month.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Good luck Cntrygrl!!


----------



## MellyH

Yeah I bet stress wouldn't help.

That's the day after I get my implanon out! Eeeeek come on February!!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Good Luck to you :)


----------



## flou

Good luck cntry i really hope this is it for you.

Melly good luck with having your implanon out.


----------



## MellyH

I am going to cry like a baby, I hate needles and scalpels and almost everything medical. But I'm so excited about it meaning that I get to try that I'm not even dreading it (much!) this time. :haha: This is my fourth one and I've bawled every time.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi ladies..going to pop by and do a quick reply as I am not feeling too hot tonight sinus wise.
Appt went well. She tested progesterone which came back ok. CD 3 she will test FSH and estradiol levels, she is asking for a sperm analysis , and finally an hsg. Guess we will see how all goes. Any advice on any of the above? I'm new to this. Other than that we will keep going and hope we won't need to do everything.

Good luck cntrygrl!! And melly too! Feb 5 is a good day...and my dad's bday so me won't forget :)
How are you doing in TWW flu?
Hope the bumps are doing well! One more week highhopes!


----------



## MellyH

What is hsg?


----------



## cntrygrl

Buttrfly-- The HSG can be uncomortable, but I've had two so far. They'll be able to tell if there's any uterine abnormalities or if your tubes are blocked.

Melly-- HSG is an hysterosalpingogram, a dye is put through a thin tube that is put through the vagina and into the uterus. Because the uterus and the fallopian tubes are hooked together, the dye will flow into the fallopian tubes. Pictures are taken using a steady beam of X-ray as the dye passes through the uterus and fallopian tubes. <-- The medical explanation They may also use an internal ultrasound at the same time.


----------



## ItsAWonder

One piece of advice with the HSG. If it does show that one or more tubes are blocked they may want to do a secondary test. Sometimes the injection of the dye just makes the tubes close so they look blocked. In other words, if you see this, don't panic as it may not be the case.

Good luck!


----------



## MellyH

Oh, that doesn't sound very pleasant at all!


----------



## ItsAWonder

I didn't mind any of my testing because it either gave me answers or told me all was okay. Either way, it lead me down the path to knowledge.


----------



## MellyH

That's very sensible and true!


----------



## highhopes2013

Good luck with all the tests buttrfly. The hsg can be uncomfortable. I found it a bit embarrassing too coz I felt SO exposed down below but after now having ivf I'm over it lol the number of times I've dropped my pants and been scanned internally...got used to it!

Melly hope all went well with implantation removal. Nearly time to TTC eeeeek!!!

Cntrygrl what sort of treatment r u having? Is it ivf-like?

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies r well xx

Mrs duck/it'sawonder what did you first notice when u started to show? How could u tell? My abdomen feels diff bit I have so put on a few lbs but it feels firmer under the flab!


----------



## cntrygrl

We did injectables with IUI. So the fertility meds are all the same, but they put the sperm up into the uterus. So less invasive than the IVF.


----------



## MellyH

HH, I would expect you'd firm up/show earlier than the people pregnant with one baby!


----------



## flou

I had my first lot of bloods done today and they managed to do it without any trouble and without bruising. So i have now had my first progesterone and test for rubella antibodies. AF should show a week today and then on cd2/3 i can have my FSH one done. I hope i get the same lady again, its not often i get someone who can take my blood with no trouble! Or even better AF doesn't show!
I hope everyone is well and looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## ItsAWonder

highhopes2013 said:


> Good luck with all the tests buttrfly. The hsg can be uncomfortable. I found it a bit embarrassing too coz I felt SO exposed down below but after now having ivf I'm over it lol the number of times I've dropped my pants and been scanned internally...got used to it!
> 
> Melly hope all went well with implantation removal. Nearly time to TTC eeeeek!!!
> 
> Cntrygrl what sort of treatment r u having? Is it ivf-like?
> 
> Hope the rest of you lovely ladies r well xx
> 
> Mrs duck/it'sawonder what did you first notice when u started to show? How could u tell? My abdomen feels diff bit I have so put on a few lbs but it feels firmer under the flab!

I get really bloated when I get pregnant - noticeably so from about 7DPO. For me, I could officially say I had a little bump when the bloating went away - around 10-12 weeks. Melly is right though. With 2 you will probably notice it earlier.


----------



## MellyH

flou, yes that lady is gold!! I hope you get her again. And more importantly that you get good results from the tests. :hugs:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thank you for explaining what an hsg is cntrygrl! Hope you are doing well with your injectables. Thanks for the advice ladies. Many who I have spoken with say that after hsg they got pregnant. I will keep the opposite also in mind with blockage itsawonder. Highhopes I used to have injections below the belt for pain so I am not as embarrassed with this stuff. We will see what happens. Maybe AF won't come and I won't have to worry!
I hope AF does not come for you either flou!
Hope everyone else is doing well in TWW and with bumps! How are you callmeal?


----------



## cntrygrl

Buttrfly-- You're Welcome. I've had 2 of them done along with 3 SIS. Which are saline infused sonograms. Thanks I finished injections last Monday, triggered on Tuesday, and had IUI on Wednesday so in the TWW.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Well, on my 4th day of a really bad cold. All I want is some ibuprofen and something to help me sleep (and my husband sleep as I am keeping him up all night). At least I was able to take 2 days off of work. Blah....

Seeing doc tomorrow for my monthly appointment. Maybe he will have some natural miracle cure.

How's everyone else?


----------



## MellyH

Oh god, I feel you. :( I have had a bad cold for nearly two weeks now. I've never had such a sore throat with just a head cold before. I lost my voice on Monday! And I went to the doctor and she's like, it's a cold, go away. Thanks a lot, lady. Wahhhhh!

So I understand how you feel. :haha: :hugs:


----------



## highhopes2013

Hope you feel better soon itsawonder x


----------



## highhopes2013

How are you ladies doing? It's been quiet here for a few days! Melly how's the cold? Hope you are better.

Itsawonder how was your monthly appointment?

I've registered for antenatal care now waiting for my first appointment with the midwife. Starting to get worried coz it's getting to the nine week mark which is when I lost the baby last time :( 

Flou any sign of AF? FC for u!

Cntrygrl how's the TWW going?

Callmeal hope you are ok.

Mrs duck how's the bump? Are you in your third tri yet? 

Anyone else I've forgotten hope you are ok too! Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry not been on for a while, been busy with our new house, trying to get as much done as possible before little missy arrives :) 

I need to read back to catch up but I hope everyone is well :)

Highhopes I see from your siggy that you are sick, that's a great sign, I'm sure all will be fine this time :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Forgot me :) AF came for me so had cd 3 blood work yesterday.

Sorry about your anxiety highhopes. Your appt is soon for scan right?

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## highhopes2013

Aaawwww sorry buttrfly xx

I had a scan last tues. going to go for a private one in prob a weeks time for my own peace of mind.


----------



## flou

Highhopes i hope your first appointment with the mw goes well. 

Buttrfly sorry AF came at least you managed to get some blood tests done and hopefully give you some more info towards getting your little one.

Melly and itsawonder i hope you are feeling better. 

Afm AF is a day late but today i have had some watery discharge with the smallest tinge of brown in it. Kind of looks yellowish. I am thinking AF will show tomorrow. I have had cramps on and off for days and kept thinking it was coming early! I hate the way our bodies play tricks on us. As soon as AF shows I am going to have cd2/3 bloods done. So if she is going to show I just want her to hurry up!

I hope everyone else is well. Mrs Duck it sounds as if you are busy preparing for your little girl. I am so excited for you!


----------



## cntrygrl

HighHopes-- It's slowly going. I have ended up with a cold starting Thursday afternoon. I think my tests are getting darker. I'm anxious for wednesday to get here.


----------



## MellyH

HH, a private scan sounds like it will be really helpful for your state of mind. :hugs: I'm glad that's an option!

Buttrfly, hopefully the bloods are what they're supposed to be. I hate blood tests. I'm wincing just thinking about it.

flou, will you do a pregnancy test is your period keeps being late?! 

cntrygrl, sorry about the cold. :( I am still getting over mine, my head is clear and my energy levels are back up, but I still have a sore throat and a chesty cough, which is frustrating.

Three days until the implanon comes out!


----------



## MrsDuck

Butterfly I'm so sorry the witch got you :( I'm glad they are monitoring your bloods, I hope this is your lucky cycle

All you poor things being ill :hugs: I hope you all feel much better soon

Melly not long til you are peeing on sticks ;) 

Flou I hope the witch stays away and the brown is a bit of old blood from implantation


----------



## flou

I am hoping the witch stays away but i do think she will arrive. I don't feel very pg and it always seems to takes us awhile to get pg. I know getting pg is basically down to chance but i am trying not to get my hopes up. We are trying to be more relaxed with ttc. Its so hard but I have to try otherwise it drives me nuts!

I am going to wait a few more days before testing. I hate bfns, i would rather wait to see if AF shows. I even have a test in the cupboard but i don't want to use it as i hate bfns that much! I may test Monday if she doesn't show.


----------



## MrsDuck

I've got everything crossed for you


----------



## MellyH

Good luck for tomorrow flou if you test.

It's starting to feel real now, I made a TTC journal! :haha:


----------



## MrsDuck

Whoo hoo for starting a journal melly :) 

Any developments flou?


----------



## MellyH

flou, any news?


----------



## flou

Unfortunately AF arrived in a painful way in the early hours today. Off to the hospital tomorrow to have my blood test for FSH. Two weeks today I have my FS appointment!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no I'm sorry the witch got you :( I hope all goes well with your appointment


----------



## MellyH

Grrrrr! Well at least something proactive is happening this cycle with the blood tests and the appointment. :hugs: So things are still moving forward towards you getting your baby.


----------



## cntrygrl

Flou-- Sorry the damn :witch: got you. I think you'll like the FS they are more hands on. At least mine is. A lot more tests and procedures are done. Good Luck!


----------



## MrsDuck

Cntrygrl do I see a bfp in your ticker? Congratulations :)


----------



## flou

Congratulations cntrygrl!


----------



## flou

MellyH said:


> Grrrrr! Well at least something proactive is happening this cycle with the blood tests and the appointment. :hugs: So things are still moving forward towards you getting your baby.

I hope your right Melly. I am so scared they will just fob us off. At least i will get some general answers about my fertility. Good luck with the implanon removal!


----------



## cntrygrl

Thank You Ladies.

Flou-- Hopefully they don't fob you off. FS are normally much better than a regular gyno. At least that's what I found in my case.


----------



## MellyH

YAYYYYYYY CNTRYGRL! That's wonderful news. :D


----------



## MrsDuck

An exciting day for you tomorrow too melly :) bring on the ttc :)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Cntrygrl - congrats!!!!! H&H 9 months!

Flou and Buttrfly - so the witch got you both but I hope your tests give you results -and soon!

Melly - how exciting - a ttc journal! Will you try this coming ovulation? Are you waiting for AF first?

Mrs. Duck - how are you feeling?


----------



## MellyH

I know! Eeeeeee!!!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Congrats cntrygrl!!! Great news..looks like injectables did the trick! Is that what you meant when you said they keep getting darker? I just read that and wondered.

Today's the day melly! I had thought it was the 5th whoops. Thankful for your ticker!
Does someone else have a scan today?

Sorry for AF flou but glad you will have .

Itsawonder, highhopes,mrsduck I hope the bumps are doing well. I can't believe how fast time is flying with you ladies.

Callmeal is everything ok over there?

AFM I am going to call my doc today as I haven't gotten my CD 3 blood test back yet. Other than that DH was supposed to get semen analysis tomorrow but we have a winter storm coming our way so he will have to so after my fertile time. This weather hasn't been forgiving for anything!

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## cntrygrl

Buttrfly-- Thank you. Yeah it had gone to where there was a squinter of a line and then they got darker from there. I had been testing out the trigger shot.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Melly - just an FYI - bd a bunch over the next few days. Every day to every other day. When I worked in reproductive health we were always told by the prescription companies etc. that it takes up to 3 months for fertility to return to normal. That is partially true. However, what comes first is a HUGE spike in fertility. 

Often women will ovulate w/in the first week of coming off birth control and often will get pregnant. Fertility will then fall a bit for a few months before regulating. So just keep bd'ing until your first AF (although hopefully she won't show).

This is not the case for everyone but it's worth a shot! Good luck!!!!


----------



## MellyH

Hehehe, thank you! I will get on it (so to speak). :haha:

Leaving in about 10 minutes for the appointment!


----------



## MellyH

Buttrflyl553 said:


> AFM I am going to call my doc today as I haven't gotten my CD 3 blood test back yet. Other than that DH was supposed to get semen analysis tomorrow but we have a winter storm coming our way so he will have to so after my fertile time. This weather hasn't been forgiving for anything!

*shakes fist at nature*


----------



## highhopes2013

Cntrygrl what fab news! Congrats!

Sorry AF arrived flou and buttrfly.

I've for my booking appointment with the midwife next week. It's starting to feel a bit more real but I'm still too scared to be excited x


----------



## MellyH

:hugs: I hope you can start to relax soon, HH.


----------



## cntrygrl

Melly-- Good Luck with your appointment!

Buttrfly-- We're supposed to be getting that same storm starting tonight into tomorrow.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

CONGRATS, cntrygrl! When are you going to see a doc? We're hoping for a no-school snow day tomorrow... you in the same boat?

I've had a rough couple of weeks but am feeling better. Cat is doing better but not great, but the house looks like it will go through! Yay! I'm on CD 70 right now and SUPER GROUCHY about it. I'll just blame it on the hormones... right? RIGHT???!!!??


----------



## cntrygrl

CallmeAl-- I had my Betas done this morning it was 240.08 and progesterone was above 40. Nurse said my numbers look great. School closings around here started last night. I hear we have another storm headed this way Sunday.


----------



## MellyH

Yay for good numbers, cntrygrl!

And yay for your cat improving, CallMeAl. :hugs: And YAY for the house going through! We are starting to look at house stuff and it's pretty intimidating.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Yay melly I like your ticker!

Callmeal I'm so sorry you are still in limbo. Is the doctor going to do anything? I don't remember which day you said they would have you come in.

My job actually closed today..I think I saw pigs fly!! It is really bad out. And yeah I heard about another one Sunday. I wish we had snow days normally. I'm done with this weather!

Glad to hear about betas cntrygrl! Do you have your first scan date?

Me and doc are playing phone tag about blood tests. Hope to hear back soon.


----------



## MellyH

Phone tag is the worst!


----------



## cntrygrl

No scan date yet. I'm going to make sure to ask on Friday.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Doc just called and blood tests look good. She said to call after DH does his analysis. Disappointed he couldn't today but what can we do with this weather.


----------



## MellyH

Well that's promising so far! So maybe tomorrow the analysis will be done? Did she give a time frame?


----------



## MellyH

I guess it depends on the weather, from re-reading?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Issue is more DH's schedule at this point. He has to go during hours of 8am-2pm and next day off he has is during my fertile time ( has to abstain 3 days before analysis). So he may have to do it at the end of this month or beginning of next month after my fertile time is over :) I have no patience but we don't really have a choice. Once he does that my doc said to call her 3-4 days later so we can discuss.


----------



## MellyH

Ah okay. Yeah I would wait until the end of the month as well. But I understand the impatience! I'm one day in and I'm all like WHEN DOES STUFF HAPPEN?!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Buttrfly - glad to hear initial test was good but bummer about the timing of DH's analysis. I would do the same though, wait until after the fertile time to test. Good luck!

Melly - the waiting game has just begun! Hang in there, you will find your routine.


----------



## MellyH

You're a grapefruit! How are things going?


----------



## ItsAWonder

Well, thanks. Baby has been wriggling away all day today. Look more like a watermelon than a grapefruit but it's fun. Can't believe, once my belly started growing, how quick it kept on (and keeps on) growing.


----------



## MellyH

Oooh you could post a bump pic?


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm With you on that itsawonder. How are you finding sleeping? I find it uncomfortable


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi ladies quick question about OPKs. Went to target with a friend and she talked me into buying one at least for this month. I got first response. Wanted to get clear blue but it was 29.99 and I was being cheap first time around. What time is best to test? I would have to do early morning or later at night for my schedule. Also once I get that surge how long is it supposed to last? Gonna give it a go this cycle and see if it works with or nerves and schedule. I am on cd 11 and there are 7 tests... Any thoughts on when to start? I have never ovulated this early.

Thanks in advance for help and I will catch up soon! Have to make dinner, clean and get to bd time!


----------



## MellyH

I have no experience sorry but I'm sure you'll find other people around here do. I hope they're informative!


----------



## cntrygrl

Buttrfly-- I temped and did OPK's. You normally start OPKing around day 10 and then continue until you get your surge. After you get your surge it's normally 24-48 hours. You do want to have sex before your surge so that some of the swimmers are there waiting for the egg. Good Luck


----------



## MrsDuck

Also an early morning test isn't recommended with opks as it gives false reading levels (over sensitised they call it) can you take it to work, late morning and then again early evening if you can

https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/positiveresults.html


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Unfortunately taking to work is a no go. I share a bathroom with clients plus we have like zero time for bathroom so wouldn't work out well.
I would have to do before work or after. Do they day to hold your pee like pregnancy tests?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

So now I am getting nervous about even using them which is why me didn't what to try in the first place. I have 7 tests. I will hopefully start using tomorrow. So my question for the ladies who may know what is the best time for once a day when I can do at home. I leave around 10:30 or so mon and tues and get home around 9 ( tomorrow dentist ugh so leaving around 8:45. I could maybe try to pass home before going home though it would be around 10:30 is my guess). Rest of days I leave around 7:15 and get home around 5:30. Any timing suggestions would be great. Sorry for tmi but I also tend to have a shy bladder which makes things much worse. Having a feeling this may be a one month deal.
Thanks again.

I hope everyone is doing well.

Exciting that melly has joined us!
Sorry you ladies are uncomfortable with your bumps.
How are you feeling cntrygrl and highhopes?

Hope you are hanging in there callmeal and the doc will help soon!

Flou hoping you and I can make our valentines babies :)


----------



## MrsDuck

What about peeing in a specimen container lunchtime and using it to test with when you get home? If not I'd say it will be more accurate when you get home than in the morning before you leave


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Even at 9:00 at night?

Hi hilslo!! I see your name down there I hope everything is going well!


----------



## hilslo

Hello - just stalking lol! Really happy to see some bfps rolling in!

I got mine on dec 28th. Had 3 scans so far and, fingers crossed, things seem to be going well.

I've been avoiding boards, trying to forget all things pregnancy related but not doing too well as I still think about it 24hrs a day! Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Well the LH builds in your urine through the day so the early morning will be too concentrated from nighttime full bladder and so will be showing positive even when it isn't, so I'd say even at 9pm the evening test will be more accurate if there wasn't another option during the day


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi hilslo congratulations, I'm still petrified too and in the home stretch so I know how you feel. Try and stay positive :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thank you for all your help mrsduck!

Yay congrats hilslo! I understand avoiding the boards. Did you do anything different when you got your BFP?


----------



## MrsDuck

You're welcome. I see you are cd12 already, I O cd14 and you need the :spermy: ready and waiting, go drag hubby to bed :sex:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Haha he is at work..darn retail job. We BDed last night and will tonight again just in case because it is still early. I have been Oing later because my cycles have been later. Last time was probably around CD 17. I always pray that I O around when he doesn't have to work until late because my eyes don't stay open long enough. Sometimes he gets home after 10.


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha, sounds like you have your bases covered though ;)


----------



## flou

Congrats hislo! I hope you have a h&h pregnancy. Try and stay positive.

buttrfly good luck with using the OPKs. Ive never used them because personally i think i would put too much pressure on myself. But i do know many women find them useful and get pg using them. Fxd for you this cycle!

Melly how's ttc going? When are you due to O?

AFM i have spent the weekend in bed but not in a baby making way. Ive had a stressful week last week because we had school inspectors in and then on Friday i was feeling really run down and lost my voice. I have had horrible chills and my body aches like crazy. My throat is better but i still feel exhausted. I'm not sure whether its stress or a virus but i hope i am on the road to recovery. I have got just over a week until I O so I must get better soon! One week tomorrow until my appointment with the FS and hopefully get the results of my blood tests.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Flou - sorry you are sick. Hope you feel better soon and good luck with your FS.

Buttrfly - just like cycles are different for everyone, ovulation is as well. Many women get surges early afternoon - around 1:00 or so. I, however, got surges at about midnight. For me, the best time to test was first thing in the AM and I never had a false test. You will have to play around a bit to see when your surges come. To figure it all out I tested first thing in the AM and sometime at night until I knew my cycle, then switched to just testing in the AM. I always had 2 days of positive tests and ovulated on my first day of negative test after the positives. Again, your pattern may be different. Tempting helped me to track the exact time of ovulation.
Good luck!

Mrs. Duck - Yes - sleeping is so uncomfortable! My hips hurt every night so between waking up to roll over, pee and deal with my cat who wants to sleep under the covers, I barely sleep anymore. Lately I have been propping 3 pillow behind my back so I fall asleep sitting partially upright and lay down halfway through the night.

Hilso - Congrats!!! H&H 9 months!! I understand your fear but believe all will be okay.

Melly - haven't taken a single bump pic and will probably wait until sometime in 3rd tri. How is ttc going?


----------



## MrsDuck

Flou I'm sorry you are ill, I hope you feel better soon

Itsawonder I'm the same, hubby says there won't be room in bed for him soon, it's my hips too and I get really bad cramps in my calfs during the night and I'm suffering from restless legs, I've currently got 4 pillows and a v pillow in bed, my due date can't now come quick enough. During the day I have no problems at all and I love being pregnant but I hate night time and trying to sleep :(


----------



## MellyH

I'm on CD5 so TTC is going as well as could be expected! :haha: flou, I don't really know when I'll ovulate yet, since this is my first cycle in 12 years off of birth control, so we're going to start having sex from CD10 onwards and I'll keep an eye out for any symptoms of ovulation. We're not temping for the first few months at least.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Yup - Hubby has slept on the couch 3 nights already. Wish we had a king size bed instead of a queen but our room isn't big enough. Feel terrible for him but he is being so kind about it. He even bought me a massage yesterday and said he will do it again as I was so sore. It's all worth it in the end!

Can't believe you are 29 weeks!! Your babe will be here before you know it!


----------



## MellyH

Nawwww sorry for the bad sleeping you guys. :(


----------



## MrsDuck

It will definitely all be worth it when she arrives :) aw that was nice of hubby. I've been given a couple of mummy to be spa package days which I'm waiting until I'm on mat leave to use, I can't wait :) 

Melly, sounds like you are having a blast :)


----------



## MellyH

I just read back a page or two and can't believe i missed it the first time - YAAAAAAAAYY hilslo!!! Congratulations :D That's wonderful news. What's your due date? Have you had a scan yet?


----------



## highhopes2013

Oops didnt mean to thank u for that melly lol


----------



## flou

My cold has got worse probably my own fault for going to work when I shouldn't have. I have now lost my voice completely which is a massive problem when your a teacher! I can tell I am getting towards the time of O. Could happen anytime between Sunday and start of next week so really hoping I'm better so we can get bding! I don't really feel in the mood at the mo but i don't want to miss my chance this month.

buttrfly hows it going with the opks? Have you had O yet?

I hope everyone else is having a better week than me.


----------



## MellyH

HH, ha, I didn't even notice! :haha:

flou, try to rest as much as you can. :( I had to take a couple of days off with my bad cold two weeks ago, and I think it helped.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Flou thank you. I wasn't doing OPKs because of pressure so we will see how this goes this month. At least it may give me an idea of when I ovulate and when to stop BDing. No positive yet for me but it is still early based on my cycles. I'm hoping for fri or sat as that would be easiest with schedules. My last test is Sunday so I am def hoping I get something by then! Sorry you are not feeling well. I hope you get your needed answers at the FS! 

Itsawonder thanks for the pointers. I decided to go for the am as it was less stressful. I really can't see myself temping because I get up in middle of the night to pee and get up at different times. Plus I'm a breather and I heard it can be off that way? How are you feeling?

Hope everyone else is feeling well!
Big snow storm for us tomorrow and I am guessing for the other ny ladies tomorrow as well? Stay safe!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Melly so you still have AF ?


----------



## cntrygrl

Buttrfly-- I can't believe all the snow we've been getting. It reminds me of when I was little. We have the potential for 7+ inches. What are you guys supposed to get?


----------



## ItsAWonder

Good luck to all those on the east coast. My family lives up and down the coast and it sounds like it's been a hard winter. Since I live in a ski resort town there is such a different view. Snow means tourism, financial security and endless days of fun. We have received 7 feet of snow in the last two weeks and I can't ski this year!!!! Still loving it though.

Well, I have been waiting a long time to say this.... it's V-Day!!!!! Never thought I would make it to this point and am very, very excited. A huge weight has been lifted off my shoulders.

As for all of you lovely ladies. I can't wait to see some more good news hit this group. I feel it coming....


----------



## MellyH

Yay V-Day!!!! That's wonderful, you must be so happy. :hugs:

I just finished my period yesterday, CD7, getting excited!


----------



## highhopes2013

Congrats itsawonder! I can't wait to get to v day, feels like its ages away!

Yay melly! Good luck for this month!


----------



## cntrygrl

Itsawonder-- Congrats on Vday!!!!!!!!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Melly - that's so exciting! Better start bd'ing soon!!!

HH - it's going to come so much faster than you think. 2nd tri is going much faster than first did. How are you feeling?


----------



## MrsDuck

Whoo hoo for v day itsawonder :happydance: 

Highhopes you'll soon be there the second tri flies by :)


----------



## hilslo

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Thank you for all your help mrsduck!
> 
> Yay congrats hilslo! I understand avoiding the boards. Did you do anything different when you got your BFP?

Thanks ladies- still in denial that bfp might mean baby! 

Butterfly - I got prescribed progesterone but used the same tactics as previously - bding everyday for 5 days leading up to o, legs up by my chest for an hour (or as long as I could bear!) and lots of pre-seed!!!

I've got my nuchal scan next week when I'll be 11w2d. Probably a bit earlier than ideal but they've said if they think it's too early they'll just invite me back. First pregnancy I was really nervous for nuchal scan, this time I'm terrified. Even though I've seen bubs 3 times I'm still can't shake the bad feeling!

Flou - hope you get better soon hon. Nothing like a bad cold to make you feel horrible. Standing up in front of a class to teach must be the last thing you feel like! X


----------



## MellyH

Hopefully you'll start to relax after the nuchal scan. :hugs:


----------



## hilslo

Itsawonder - huge congratulations on hitting v- day!!!! A huge milestone


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm sure all will be fine at your scan hilslo and you can relax a little. Do you get pics? :)


----------



## flou

Hislo good luck with the scan!

Congratulations itsawonder for v-day! Yay!

Melly get bding!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Cntrygrl the snow really has been crazy! Forecasted amounts are 10-20 inches..shows how much they know! Either way it is already bad out. I called out from work because last time the highway closed and I don't want to be stuck.

Congrats itsawonder on vday!!! What a great feeling is must be. 7 feet of snow?! Where do you live again? 

Melly yay for AF being gone...get to BDing ;) 

Highhopes you will be to vday before you know it! Hope you are feeling well!

Hilslo when is your scan? Good luck..I'm sure all will be well but I understand nervousness!

How are you doing mrsduck?

How is your cycle going flou? We may be ovulating around the same time I am guessing.

Callmeal hope you are being safe in the weather!

No positive opk for me yet! Makes sense since my average cycle was around 33 or so days. Hopefully have a positive by Sunday or else I am out of tests!


----------



## flou

It sounds as if we are having bad weather both sides of the Atlantic. To those of you with snow storms in the US stay safe and warm. We have got loads of flooding here in the UK. Luckily where I live its not too bad, just very wet when it rains. I hope no one here is affected by the flooding.

buttrfly I hope you get that positive opk soon and catch the egg. The earliest I'm likely to O is Sunday but could be as late as Wednesday. We haven't started bding due to me feeling unwell but my voice is returning now so I am hoping we will start bding at the weekend and hopefully catch that egg.

I've started taking vitamin b complex. I was doing some research on the internet which sometimes isn't all that reliable but I thought I would give it a try. Apparently increasing your vitB intake can help prevent blood clots in the endometrium lining which can cause mcs. I don't know if this is my problem but we do have blood clotting issues in my family. My mum's dad died when a blood clot went to his lungs and he had this due to pernicious anaemia caused by lack of b12. My cousin (also from mums side) has Endo and mum had troubles conceiving me and always produced huge blood clots when she had AF until she had children. Ive also read b6 helps build a healthy lining. Its water soluble so I think i will just pee out what i don't need. Anyone else tried vitamin b complex? Also now getting slightly more folic acid. I must be brimming in that the length of time i feel ive been taking it!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks flou! I'm hoping for you as well! I asked my doc about vit b because I heard good stuff about it related to fertility and other things like mood and mental clarity. My doc feels as though it may mess with my cycle. She did say once pregnant she recommends for nausea. I don't know if that is true or not. Best of luck with it and hopefully it does the trick!
I started eating more berries for fertility. I guess every bit helps.


----------



## MellyH

Yeah, I think any of these healthy things that we do are ultimately beneficial, even if they don't directly impact our fertility. 

The weather has been gorgeous in southern California. :icecream:


----------



## ItsAWonder

Hilso - good luck with your scan. The nuchal scan was the first time I was able to relax about this pregnancy. After that we began to tell people and then it all felt real and I was able to smile. I hope the same happens for you.

Buttrfly - I am in the mountains of Colorado, at about 9,000 ft elevation.

flou - I never tried Vit. B but I tested negative for blood clotting disorders. My doc did say that usually it runs in the family. Honestly, you are probably a good candidate for Aspirin and Heparin shots. I forget, have you been tested yet for blood clotting disorders?


----------



## MellyH

Oh yeah I've heard of people taking aspirin. The things we do!


----------



## cntrygrl

My doctor currently has me taking a baby aspirin along with my prenatal.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Cntrygrl just saw your first scan is on valentines day...how exciting!


----------



## MellyH

That's awesome!


----------



## flou

Cntrygrl good luck with the scan.

itsawonder i haven't been tested yet for blood clotting issues but I do think I have a chance of having a problem given my family history. I guess I just feel I have nothing to lose and everything to gain. But I will keep an eye on my cycle buttrfly just in case it messes with it. Thanks ladies.


----------



## cntrygrl

Thank You ladies. It was first thing this morning. We are not having just one baby, but two of them :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Awwwww cntrygrl what an amazing valentines day present congrats!

Happy valentines day ladies!


----------



## MellyH

YAAAAAAAAAY TWINS!!! What marvelous news! Happy happy Valentines Day :D


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay twins congratulations :happydance:


----------



## flou

Congratulations cntrygrl that's excellent news!


----------



## MrsDuck

Did you get any scan pics?


----------



## MellyH

YES PICTURES PLEEEEEASE!

I am very excited because my CM is different today than the last two days and I could tell straight away. :haha: This is the first time I've paid attention and when I was reading the descriptions I was like, ugh, how will I know?! But it was obvious! Hooray!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay melly sounds like the ewcm is starting, get :sex:


----------



## cntrygrl

I have about 9 scan pics. Baby A loves the camera, Baby B is kind of camera shy. I will try to load them this weekend.


----------



## MellyH

Hooray! Can't wait to see them.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Yay melly good luck! And today is start of BD for you ;)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Cntrygrl - what amazing news! Congratulations!!

Melly - let the fun begin!!


----------



## MellyH

Okay, fun has officially begun!!! Husband took awhile to get the job done and afterwards admitted he might have felt some subconscious 'pressure' because of the changed circumstances. Hopefully he gets over that! :haha:


----------



## hilslo

Yeay Melly! Glad your dh rose to the occasion lol! I've got my fingers crossed for that eggy!

Cntrygrl - v exciting!! Can't wait to see some pics of the beans!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha Melly I think all our hubby's suffered from ttc 'pressure' at one time or another, he'll get used to it ;)


----------



## cntrygrl

First pic is of Baby A. Second is of Baby B
 



Attached Files:







2014-02-16 09.16.24-1.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 4









2014-02-16 09.16.48.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MellyH

Awwww so tiny right now. Thank you!


----------



## cntrygrl

You're Welcome :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw two little miracles :)


----------



## flou

I had my appointment today with the FS. She was really nice and I felt she wanted to help us. She said she felt it was probably a recurring mc prob rather than sub fertility prob even though it takes us a while to conceive. But they won't do most of the testing for recurring mc until I've had 3. My blood tests all came back indicating good hormone levels. Showed I ovulated and my FSH levels are good. So from a fertility point of view everything is good. Hopefully soon I will get called for a scan to check of any abnormalities in my reproductive organs which might cause mc. I think they are hoping once ive had the scan done and some more progesterone bloods done i may get pg again. If it ends in a mc then they can refer us to another hospital which specialises in mc, having already had done the scans etc. She said hopefully you will get pg again and everything will be ok. So bit of a mixed bag. On one hand they won't do anything until I have another mc but equally they don't want to just refer me back to my GP. I think I am going to O in the next day or two so lets hope we catch the egg this month! Anyway I hope everyone is doing well. Buttrfly are you in the tww? Melly do you think you have O'd yet? Hopefully we will all get bfps together this month!


----------



## MrsDuck

Flou that's pants that they won't do anything until you've had 3 mcs :( good news everything has come back with good results so far, so hopefully it will be 3rd time lucky for you xx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Flou I'm so glad you liked the specialist and thought she was helpful! And the blood tests looking good as well! Frustrating that they won't do much at the moment but good she is by your side. 
Unfortunately not in TWW yet. I haven't ovulated yet and I am frustrated it is taking so long. On a positive if I wasn't tracking we may haves stopped bding by now because today is day 20. Hopefully will see a positive soon and be in TWW! Maybe I'm holding out so we can be cycle buddies :)
Crossing fingers for melly, you, and I for BFPs!!
Callmeal I hope you are not too far behind.

Anyone with more expertise in OPKs want to help me? This is this mornings opk. When it looks like that would you say a positive is around the corner? Yesterday and today's have been about the same. At least I can see I am more fertile these days. I had to buy more OPKs because I ran out with my cycle being long. I wonder if I should test tonight also but don't want to run out if I have much more time until a positive. Any thoughts would be appreciated!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MellyH

Flou, sounds like they are doing everything they can now to hit the ground running for if you miscarry again. :hugs: Glad the blood tests looked good!

I am CD12, watery CM yesterday and today, so hoping for some obvious ovulation signs in a couple of days!!

Buttrfly, hope you see some signs soon too!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Melly so glad you are seeing signs! Unfortunately I don't see much in the way of signs. I do a couple of things for my pain so I can't decipher what my cm looks like usually. I do lidocaine in the morning and at night I've been doing vitamin e suppositories for my dryness. So luckily the vitamin e has been helping me have more cm but hard to tell what kind it is. I always get confused after bd when semen sticks around too :) so yeah maybe the OPKs will help me!


----------



## MrsDuck

I used to buy the cheapie opks off amazon so I had plenty to do at least 2 a day, I'd say with that line your positive one is just around the corner :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Keep :sex: ladies I want to see lots more bfp's :)


----------



## flou

Thanks ladies for your words of encouragement. It is frustrating that if I do have a problem Ive got to wait for another mc but it was nice to have someone reassure me that I could have a baby soon without any troubles.

Buttrfly the opk looks good but I'm no expert with them. Hopefully you will O soon and maybe we will enter the tww together.

Melly the signs seem good. Some months i don't notice true ewcm but get loads of watery cm. Watery cm is still fertile cm, the ewcm doesn't always come down but stays up by the cervix. So if your getting watery cm your def in the fertile part of your cycle. Fxd!

Mrs Duck I can't believe your cucumber. It seems to have gone so quickly. Your little girl will be here soon. Have you thought of any names yet?


----------



## MrsDuck

I know, the goalpost is now in sight :) no, no names yet, I still have a niggle that she's going to come out as a boy :/ if she does we are in trouble as everything we have bought is very girly :/


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Mrsduck did you get wondfos? Was thinking of those if I continue this way so I can buy a pack of 50. Did you find the cheap ones easy enough to read and no issues? Thanks for the advice!

You are ovulating around tues flou?

Mrsduck We already have names we have thought of I can't believe you don't have any !:) you think they made a mistake saying a girl?

We have lots of bumps going on but no pictures of bumps! Anyone want to share?


----------



## MrsDuck

These are the opks I used and didn't have any issues https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ovulation-..._1?ie=UTF8&qid=1392669911&sr=8-1&keywords=Opk and they are cheap enough that you don't mind using more than 1 a day.

We have a few names but are waiting to see what she looks like haha I have always had a feeling that I was having a boy and I can't shake the feeling that they made a mistake 

I'll share a Bump pic if everyone is happy with that, I don't want to upset anyone


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks those look along the same lines as wondfos and of course I need to order from US anyway :)
Sorry I didn't mean to be insensitive asking for bump pictures but really appreciate you thinking of everyone mrsduck.

Everyone in ny ready for more snow?


----------



## MellyH

More snow!! Jesus, you guys aren't getting a break!

I would be cited for a bump pic but I understand not everyone would be. :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

I think they've got the same ones on the us amazon :) 

You've been having all the snow and we've been having all the wind and rain, there is so much flooding in the uk it's madness :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Well hopefully I don't upset anyone.......

Here is my bump pic today at 30+1 :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MellyH

Awwwww look at you! You're almost all bump.


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha I know, my skin is so tight on my belly, I'm not sure how I'm going to stretch any more


----------



## ItsAWonder

Mrs. Duck - you look beautiful!!! Home stretch!

Melly - for me, many months I had watery CM instead of stretchy. As another said, sounds like you are in your fertile window.

Flou - the tests that you are having are what I had as well. My ultrasound did show some retained tissue from a previous loss. Initially they thought it was a polyp. I had a hysteroscope (basically a d&c with a camera) and they removed everything. I took 6 weeks or so off to heal and got pg with this baby on my second try after surgery. I hope it's that simple or less for you. The good thing about normal tests is that, so far, nothing is wrong. Maybe just a few bad eggs.

Buttrfly - I ended up buying the Clear Blue digital OPKs. They are quite a bit more expensive but once I knew my cycle I only used about 4 a month. For me, I needed the clarity of a smile or no smile.

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Love your bump mrsduck!! I think bumps are so cute. Can't believe you are over 30 weeks already!!

How's it going melly? I saw EWCM for you?!

Flou are you in TWW yet?

Thanks itsawonder I thought of the smilies too but I think I finally got the hang of these. I will probably buy wondfos next month if no BFP. How are you doing?

I finally got my positive...or I think hehe. Let me know if you guys agree. It has been frustrating because I decided to test the other day at night since I had extra tests and I had a line barely there so thought I missed the surge but it was darker in the morning. I think twice a day is probably not good if this is what happens. Anyone ever had that? Maybe my pee was more diluted then I thought? DH and I tried to BD past couple of days but he me having performance issues which unfortunately leaves us stressed and prissy at each other. I pray that with a positive we can BD tonight because last was 3 days ago. We did so well every other day on day 11-19 before that.

Thanks for all the support and assistance ladies!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## flou

Love the bump Mrs Duck!

buttrfly it definitely looks like a positive to me. I think I ovulated yesterday as my bbs hurt on the sides. However i still have pain on my right hand side so we will probably bd again today, just to make sure. But I have had ov pains carry on after O before so I suspect I am 1dpo. I hope we both catch the egg and get bfps in a couple of weeks time!

Melly are you in the tww yet or still waiting to O?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks flou I hope so too!
Do you or anyone know if bloating can be a sign of ovulation. Yesterday was terrible and today hanging in there a bit


----------



## CallMeAL1982

That's a positive. Have at it! I use opks, I get positives all the time because lh is elevated for some PCOSers. For me, I test twice a day... First morning pee and late afternoon. Hold your pee as long as you can before your afternoon test. And seriously... Internet cheapies! If you want a coupon code to get some on Amazon, PM me. It works out to be like $18 for 2-3 months depending on how often you test (way more for me since I'm on CD 85 right now).


----------



## MellyH

I have been wondering about the bloating too Buttrfly, my symptoms are all over the place at the moment because I (TMI!) got quite constipated over the weekend (I always do when I travel, apparently I have a shy bowel or something?!) so I've been dealing with bloating/cramping the last two days, and I'd love to think the cramping was ovulation pains! But I don't think I can until my system sorts itself out. :lol:

CD14 today, mild cramping as I said, haven't checked CM but hoping for more EWCM. We had sex last night (it's still weird!) and will try again tonight. 

That looks pretty close to positive to me (I don't know which one is supposed to be the test and which the control?) - for a minute I thought you were posting a BFP and I was like WHAT!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks ladies :) 

I'm loving all the poas talk, I do miss poas. Buttrfly that's definitely positive keep bd'ing even if you are ready to kill each other haha

I can't wait for the next wave of bfp's :dust:


----------



## MellyH

A cucumber is a weird size for a baby. :lol:


----------



## MrsDuck

MellyH said:


> A cucumber is a weird size for a baby. :lol:

:rofl: I thought the same haha it feels more like a beach ball ;)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Flou seems like you, me, and Melly are just about cycle buddies! 

Melly I wish it was a BFP haha..same brand so looks the same! Glad your cycle has been so predictable. Couple ladies in another forum said they absolutely got bloating around ovulation so there's the answer! Glad I got one sign.

Mrs duck I agree with the cucumber being weird size haha a beach ball,i wonder where they come up with the fruits/ vegetables for the tickers. We BDed last night...yay! Are not ready to kill each other just stress and performance issues ugh. We will see about tonight but at least we were able to BD on day of positive!

Callmeal so sorry you are still in limbo. I hope your doctor will help soon! I think I will PM you about the wondfos soon it sounds good. I'm hoping I won't need them ( wishful thinking) so would order once/if I get AF. When I tested in the evening though the test came out light around the time of my positive so I may stick to morning as it worked much better and didn't have me confused.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## highhopes2013

Hi ladies. Sorry I've been rubbish at posting on here, been feeling pretty crappy! Got lots to catch up on, haven't read back yet but saw the pic mrs duck - bump looks fab!

Good luck with BDing buttrfly and melly! I really miss it now even though I was so sick of it! Pregnancy hormones are making me randy but I daren't do anything about it just yet!!!


----------



## MellyH

You're not having sex HH? Is that a first trimester thing I'm not aware of?! I can't believe you'll be 12 weeks at the end of the week!!

Yay cycle buddies. Definitely no sign of EWCM this morning. :(


----------



## highhopes2013

Just being extra careful after the ivf ordeal. Don't want anything to go wrong.


----------



## ItsAWonder

HH - I was the same way. We waited until about 11 weeks to bd. I think we gave in a few times along the way but we were nervous too. Second trimester we picked it back up though.

Buttrfly - just an FYI - I always ovulated the day I got a negative result after having positives. Meaning, if I had a positive yesterday and a negative today, I would ovulate today. It's different for everyone.

Mrs. Duck - Agreed, cucumber is just odd. But most of the foods seem to be...


----------



## flou

Highhopes I can't believe your nearly 12 weeks. I bet you will be relieved when you reach that milestone. 

Yay melly and buttrfly! I hope all of us get bfps soon and move from cycle buddies to bump buddies.

My bbs are already sore. I normally get this straight after O but I swear they feel more uncomfortable. I think it could be due to the extra vitamin b6 i'm taking as it can increase progesterone. Fxd for two weeks time!


----------



## MellyH

I just poked my boobs a few times at my desk to see how they felt and someone walked past my door. :rofl:


----------



## highhopes2013

Lol melly sounds like u r having fun TTC!

I've got a private scan booked for tonight - in a couple of hours. Soooo nervous! We haven't bd at all for about 3 months now. I've had some rather pleasant dreams and woken up feeling ahem satisfied! That has never happened before other than when I was pregnant last time. Apparently it happens during pregnancy to some women - have may of you with bfps had this??!


----------



## highhopes2013

FC for you flou buttrfly melly and callmeal! Xx


----------



## MellyH

Oooh good luck with the scan, how exciting to see your little beans (limes?!) again. :D

I wonder if it's the increased hormones in your system making you hot and bothered? :lol:


----------



## hilslo

highhopes2013 said:


> Lol melly sounds like u r having fun TTC!
> 
> I've got a private scan booked for tonight - in a couple of hours. Soooo nervous! We haven't bd at all for about 3 months now. I've had some rather pleasant dreams and woken up feeling ahem satisfied! That has never happened before other than when I was pregnant last time. Apparently it happens during pregnancy to some women - have may of you with bfps had this??!

Hehe - I've been having this too!


----------



## MrsDuck

High hopes and hilslo you are both 11weeks 2 days, I hadn't realised you both had the same due date :)

Hh I'm looking forward to more scan pics :) 

So exciting there are more bfp's just around the corner I can feel it.

We didn't bd until after my 12 week scan either, I was too scared of something going wrong


----------



## MellyH

This is genuinely the first time I've heard of people not having sex in the first trimester! But a bunch of you have done it! I wouldn't have even thought of it. I'm glad I am finding all this stuff here. :lol:


----------



## hilslo

I didn't avoid it at first in my first pregnancy I just wasn't in the mood but then we dtd one day and I bled. I was quite calm about it as I knew sex could cause some bleeding and I'd been to the toilet before and everything was okay. We both decided no more after that tough and that's followed through to this pregnancy!

MrsDuck. I actually changed my ticker this morning as I've measured 2 days ahead in all my scans so finally decided to update my due date. A great way to hurry through the 11th week!

Melly, Flou, butterfly - how's the tww going? I'm praying for some more bfps this month. Would be so good if you all got them on the same day!!!


----------



## flou

My bbs are definitely more sore this month which i am putting down to the extra b vitamins as its too early for anything else! If it helps me get my rainbow I will be happy tho. Melly and buttrfly how you are you doing in the tww? Callmeal I hope you are out of limbo or will get a resolution soon. Hopefully a positive one!

My bf got engaged this week and I'm going to be her bridesmaid. I am so thrilled for her. She's not getting married until next summer. I just hope I have my rainbow before then. I know she will understand if I am pg as she knows about my losses. I know she wouldn't mind if I was the size of a beach ball in her photos but I wouldn't want to be near a due date and supposed to be her bridesmaid! Hurry up rainbow!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Melly I think it's a mixed bag regarding BDing during first trimester. Some ladies are against it and some don't have a problem. Meant to ask my doctor about it but forgot. I will this time around. I think we may be due for AF the same day? I'm due march 5. I may wait a couple days to test though if she doesn't come as she is never reliable!

Itsawonder thanks for the tip. I know you can ovulate a day or two after positive. We tried to BD the second day without luck. That's my sign we needed to chill out for this month. DH is feeling pressured and beating himself up about it ugh.

Highhopes how was your scan? 

Flou when is your AF due? It is exciting we are so close in cycles the three of us! See I knew my body was waiting for a reason ;) I am somewhat in your position in the regards that my brother is getting married end of may 2015 and I'm a bridesmaid so every month that passes I check when my due date would be. I know that they wouldn't care but i am hoping it works out so a little one is here before then!

Thanks hilslo! TWW sucks as always :) I've been pretty crampy past 3-4 days and I am 3 dpo. I know my stomach isn't the best so that could be it too. My boobs are somewhat sore as well but that is usual around/around O for me. Makes me wonder what is going on in my body! 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## MellyH

I am 3DPO as well, so yes we're almost exactly synched! I have no idea how long my normal 'cycle' is, since this is the first one off implanon, but if it was 28 days I'd be due March 6th. Like you I think I'm planning on waiting a few days after that before testing, because it could be a longer cycle, and also because I won't see my husband until the 14th, and I kind of want him to be there when I test! I don't know if I'll be able to hold out until then though. That would be CD36, which would be a normal cycle for me on implanon. Argh, it's all so confusing. :lol:

flou, of course I hope you get pregnant before then, but I just wanted to say last summer when I got married two of my six bridesmaids were pregnant (although one wasn't showing yet) and I just thought it was wonderful! :D I was so happy for them. The one who was further along (22 weeks I think) had asked if I wanted her to leave the bridal party and I just laughed at her.


----------



## flou

My AF is due 6th March but I probably won't test until at least the Friday. Lets hope its babydust all round!


----------



## MrsDuck

It's so exciting that the 3 of you are all so close in your cycles :dust:


----------



## ItsAWonder

Is it just me? I am feeling like some BFPs are on their way. Maybe it's the warmer temps but I really think that some good news will be coming soon!


----------



## MellyH

It's nearly Spring! Time for everyone to have some babies. :lol:


----------



## MrsDuck

:) 

So girls any symptoms? 

When is everyone testing?


----------



## MellyH

Only 5DPO here, so no symptoms. Lots of creamy CM which seems common for the TWW, but exciting for me since it's my first time charting CM!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hope everyone is right about BFPs!!
I'm only 6dpo so no symptoms. Melly and I are exact same dpo. I have been cramping and had sore boobs since ovulation but don't think it is related. 
Guess we are all uncertain about testing day. 
Ladies you should get AF on 14dpo right? Anyone had an experience of being early or late despite confirmed ovulation?
Interesting baby sizes of pineapple and cauliflower haha. The plum is a tad better.


----------



## cntrygrl

My LP was 16 days even while medicated.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thank you contrygrl! I guess I need to figure out how long mine is. In that case I may wait until the weekend ( next weekend) to text if no AF. Seems so far away


----------



## MrsDuck

Your lp doesn't change so once you figure out how long yours is, you'll be sorted :thumbup:


----------



## ItsAWonder

Mine was usually 14 days with the occasional 13 day LP. The average is around that time but it's different for everyone. If you have a short LP (I think under 12 days) it can be a sign of low progesterone. Melly - just because this is your first month off BC you could have a short LP that will regulate in a few months so if that happens do not worry.


----------



## MellyH

Thanks ItsAWonder, good to know!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks ladies! Definitely needed info :)


----------



## flou

I'm either 6 or 7 dpo. Not sure whether ovulation happened Tuesday or Wednesday last week. I think it was Tuesday. So far i have had watery white discharge and sore bbs. I always get these symptoms about a week after ovulation regardless of whether I am pg or not. My LP is either 14/15 days so AF is due next Wednesday which will cd31. My longest ever cycle has been 33 days and never gone longer except when i have been pg. So I will wait to test until either Friday or Saturday next week. Good luck Buttrfly and Melly I really hope this is our time!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm loving the symptom spotting :) more bfp's are just around the corner I can feel it :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thinking of everyone! I hope this is our time for BFPs!
Hope the bumps are doing well


----------



## MellyH

8DPO! And faint cramps on the lower left side yesterday and today (same side I felt ovulation pains on!). 

Anyone else have anything to report?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Cramps too but that is usual week for AF for me. Who knows!


----------



## MellyH

I'm still working out what's 'usual' so it's great to be tracking everything (hooray FF!) so I can compare next month! (Although next month will be a wash because my husband and I are travelling at different times and will probably not overlap when I'm ovulating! So the month after!)


----------



## highhopes2013

Oops didnt mean to thank u for that lol silly phone


----------



## highhopes2013

Good luck to all u ladies cycling this month...lets have some more bfps!

I had my 12 week scan yesterday, all looking good thankfully xx


----------



## MellyH

That's fantastic HH, glad they're both doing well. They need a different fruit ticker for twins, since I assume they're on average a bit smaller?


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for all being well for your scan highhopes, have you got any more pics to share? 

Come on bfp's don't be shy :dust: 

I've got a last scan booked for in 3 weeks time to check she's all in the right position for birth yay I get to see her gain before she arrives :)


----------



## MellyH

Wonderful! I hope she's not as spiky as a pineapple. :lol:


----------



## ItsAWonder

Mrs. Duck - you are so close!!! How exciting!

Been having a ton of braxton hicks the past few weeks but got kind of out of control the last two nights. Saw the doctor today and looks like all is okay. He said as long as they don't hurt not to worry about it. Testing for a UTI just in case as they can cause BH contractions and will drink even more water than I already am. Hope they slow down soon....


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm glad all is ok itsawonder, it must be scary though. I so far haven't had any BH.

Yay for passing v-day :)


----------



## MrsDuck

MellyH said:


> Wonderful! I hope she's not as spiky as a pineapple. :lol:

:rofl: me too otherwise I'm opting for a c section ;)


----------



## highhopes2013

Omg mrs duck that time has just flown by! Can't believe it!

Itsawonder time is flying for you too!!!

I've just announced my news at work today. Had a really lovely reaction from everyone! I do have scan pics but my phone won't upload them so will do it when I'm on my laptop.


----------



## highhopes2013

I'm sure the rest of you lovely ladies will have bfps soon xx


----------



## MellyH

Awwww yay for a good reaction at work!

I wish I was still working at my old office, where I was there for ages and everyone knew me and liked me and would be excited by the news - I've only been here six months and people are nice, but most people won't really register or care about my news I think!


----------



## highhopes2013

You know you may be surprised. I've only worked at my place since September 2013 and I had cheers and claps and hugs!!!


----------



## MellyH

I hope so, that's how long I've been here! I'm glad they were so pleased for you. :D


----------



## highhopes2013

That's the 11 week scan photos. Haven't uploaded the 12 week scan ones just yet xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw so cute, I'm saying one boy and one girl :)


----------



## MellyH

Took me way too long to work out which picture you were talking about!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha melly, blame it on baby brain ;)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I'm confused. I've been having cramps and bloating like I am getting my period and when I wiped past couple of days maybe 3 times I saw kind of like pink/reddish tinge on toilet paper. I thought it was because I was kinda constipated ( tmi sorry) but I don't really think so. Any insight would be fabulous. I'm only 9dpo!
Thanks I'm advance. I will catch up soon.


----------



## MellyH

Yep, cramps and bloating here too for the last couple of days, no blood though. Hoping it's implantation I guess!?


----------



## MrsDuck

Implantation :) I had the exact same thing, in fact I had quite a bit of blood and wondered what the heck was going on as it was way to early to be af. It stopped after a couple of days and a week later I got my bfp :) 

I've got everything crossed for you ladies


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Ooooohhhh mrsduck I so hope you are right! I'm worried that my LP is short because I haven't tracked until now. We will see. The blood isn't brown though...was yours? I read it should be brownish. I know google isn't a professional or anything :) and you got cramps that felt like AF was here?
Speaking of pregnancy brain...I locked myself out of my house last night! It was terrible! And cold! I cried like a baby haha. I thought darn AF this better not be your usual craziness! I get AF brain too ;)
Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## flou

Buttrfly I hope it was IB. IB is normally brown but has been known to be pink or red fxd!

Melly hows your first tww going?

AFM I had the hugest glob of stretchy ewcm on about 7dpo. This isn't necessarily a pregnancy sign but some ladies have had this post ovulation before a bfp. I've never had it. I normally just get watery cm which I've also had. I'm also had bloating and constipation and my bbs are sore. All these symptoms could easily be PMS so will have to wait and see.

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## MrsDuck

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Ooooohhhh mrsduck I so hope you are right! I'm worried that my LP is short because I haven't tracked until now. We will see. The blood isn't brown though...was yours? I read it should be brownish. I know google isn't a professional or anything :) and you got cramps that felt like AF was here?
> Speaking of pregnancy brain...I locked myself out of my house last night! It was terrible! And cold! I cried like a baby haha. I thought darn AF this better not be your usual craziness! I get AF brain too ;)
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend!

Mine was bright red, like a very light period. My biggest sign was that I was so cranky, everyone annoyed me and I was in such a bad mood that I couldn't shake off.

Aw you poor thing being locked out. I've got everything crossed for you :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Flou I've got everything crossed for you too, I can't wait to see those beautiful lines ;)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Wow mrsduck I never knew! Good to know even for the future. Were you having cramps?

Fingers crossed for flou and melly too!! Thanks for the help ladies


----------



## MrsDuck

I don't really get much of a period cramp so I can't remember if I had cramps before my bfp or not


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Well I think AF has started... Light but there ugh :( 10 days after ovulation too. Have you guys had the experience that you are told to count day 1 when there is full flow or spotting? My doc told me to count day one as spotting :shrug:


----------



## flou

Buttrfly i am sorry AF showed. :hugs: But if your still just spotting i wouldn't count that as AF. My first day of AF is lighter than the second day sometimes. But even when it is lighter flow it is definitely more than spotting. I wouldn't count spotting as day 1. I only started spotting before AF when ttc. When i spoke to the doc about it he said that as my spotting was brown, indicating old blood, that it was nothing to worry about or prevent me from getting pg. If this is AF I would go back to the doc and tell them that you have tracked O and are concerned about the length of your lp. They may be able to give you something to lengthen it. Vitamin b6 is supposed to lengthen your lp.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Highhopes glad everything is well! Loving your 11 wk scan photos. Amazing to see two :) glad everything at work went well. Are you showing where people have started to guess?

Mrsduck I can't believe how time has flown! 3 weeks until your last ultrasound!

Melly that us funny about the pineapple comment! How are you doing in your TWW?

Itsawonder hope you are feeling well.

Flou how is your TWW? Hoping for you and melly! My so called spotting is red so maybe it is more like light AF. What happens is it starts very light, stops for a few hours, starts light again on day 2 and usually day 3 it becomes terrible and starts getting heavy. I guess if I am tracking ovulation I should be ok either way. Other than low progesterone ( which was checked and they say is ok) do you know what could be bad about short LP?

DH is going for semen analysis Wednesday. When I call her for results I will speak about LP and spotting. I bought wondfos yesterday because i found a 50 pack with 20 pg tests. I just hope I don't go crazy over pg tests at some point!
Hope everyone has a good week!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Buttrfly - I just caught up on the last few days and was really hoping you were having IB. Sorry if it's AF. 

Re: IB - I have known more women to have pink blood than brown. Really, it's just how quickly it moves from your uterus to your vaginal opening. Pink blood is fresh and brown is old.

Re: AF - count from the first day of a flow, not from spotting. Usually it's the first day you need to use a pad or tampon but some women are still very light on their first day. I always spotted around 3:00 the day before AF started, had a light to med day - day 1, a heavy day - day 2, then gradually got lighter from there.

A short LP may very well indicate low progesterone. The issue with a short LP is that it does not give a fertilized egg enough time to properly attach. You also need progesterone to keep the egg, embryo etc. strong as it forms in the first trimester. Low progesterone can lead to miscarriage. If you have a short LP for 2-3 months your doc/midwife may want to get you on a supplement.

Flou and Melly - fingers are still crossed for you both!! Keep letting us know how you feel.

HH - love the pics! How do you feel?

Mrs. Duck - getting close... How are you feeling? How is your preparation going?

AFM - contractions have slowed way down to a normal pace. Not sure what was going on but glad it's over. DH and I went to our birthing class this weekend. Our only option (live in small town) was the Bradley Method, which I really enjoyed. I also have a CD for hypnobirthing which we will start listening to. I am going to try to go naturally if I can but will not let myself get disappointed if I do need medicinal or surgical intervention.


----------



## MellyH

Buttrfly, FertilityFriend definitely said spotting doesn't count as CD1. I would definitely mention your short LP to the doctor when you speak to her though. One month isn't a pattern though! Maybe this is just a freak short month.

IAW, My work colleague whose wife is pregnant is doing the Bradley Method as well, and he seems to like it! What's it about?

12DPO here and no symptoms. I haven't had any blood since my period finished so definitely no implantation bleeding (doesn't mean no implantation though I guess!). I thought maybe my boobs were a bit tender when I poked them last night but nothing this morning. If I have a 28-day cycle then my period is due in three days! We'll see what happens. I'm prepared either way, I think. :lol:

flou, glad you're still in it with me!


----------



## MrsDuck

Butterfly Im So sorry af showed :( I hope all goes well with hubby's SA

Melly and flou I can't wait or you to test :) 

Itsawonder I'm glad the contractions have slowed, that must have been scary. I don't know what the Bradley method is but I enjoyed my classes too. I think you are right though, you need to go in with a birth plan but need to stay open to changes as things develop

I'm all good and looking forward to starting mat leave, I've got my last scan in 2 weeks :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi ladies,
Thanks for the response itsawonder! Good info. I have to be honest that at a certain point in day one ( before it plays tricks and goes away for a bit) I would need some kind of liner so I don't think it's spotting.. Just seems to be light. Maybe I need more of a definition for spotting as silly as that sounds. I will speak with my doctor about the short LP as it seems this could be is issue. They did check progesterone though so not sure about that.
Glad you are feeling better. You are more brave than I looking at a no medication approach:) hope it works out for you

Melly no symptoms could be good. When will you test?

Yay mrsduck the time is going so fast!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Melly - I didn't have implantation spotting with any of my BFPs. Always wanted it so I would know faster but in reality, you don't know until you know.

The Bradley Method focuses on deep slow breathing and relaxation. It has in depth education on all stages of labor so you better understand why you have possible periods where you don't progress and why you lose your mind at times. 

For instance: Between the late first stage of labor and the second stage (when you begin to push) there is a point of transition which can last 30 min to 2 hours. During this time you are dilating to the final 10 cm. It's when you begin to shake, get nauseated, are in the most pain etc. but it has an end. This is when most women beg for meds. I now understand this and can try to meditate through it b/c I know it's supposed to happen and it's okay to break down if needed. My DH now knows how he can help me get through it and how to deal with doctors during this time.

We also talked about nutrition during pregnancy and for breast feeding, we talked about breast feeding - how to do it, what complications can arise, how to avoid complications, what decisions need to be made while at the hospital for me and for baby, what to pack, what positions are good for labor and delivery, exercises we can do to prepare etc. Very informative.

It's definitely not for everyone but I really liked it. I could do w/out the soapbox narrative on not vaccinating (I will vaccinate) and not circumcising (if a boy we will circumcise) but I know it has an alternative lean to the program so I was ready for that.

I want to learn more about meditation even though I have studied it before so I will also learn some hypnobirthing techniques to assist with the labor process.


----------



## flou

Highhopes I'm glad the scan went well and the pics are lovely.

Mrs Duck glad everything is going well. It won't be long now!

Itsawonder I'm glad the bh have stopped and the Bradley method looks interesting. 

A friend of mine whose had 2 kids says to try and stay on your feet as long as poss. Gravity helps with making labour easier apparently.

Buttrfly i would mention about the length of your lp. Even if your progesterone level is good sometimes the lining to the uterus doesn't respond as well to progesterone. But the good thing is you can be given extra progesterone, or shots of hcg or clomid to help.

Melly sometimes having no symptoms is a good thing. The lack of symptoms can be a sign. Fxd for you!

AFM my bbs are sore. I've got back ache, mainly in the middle and upper. I think this is because I'm a bit constipated and bloated. I keep getting cramps but I'm not sure whether it is due to AF or possible bfp or just wind! My symptoms could be just down to PMS so trying not to dwell on them. At least i should know in a few days.


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks for explaining itsawonder, we were taught very similar in our classes but no name was given for the technique. I agree flou, I intend to stay as mobile as possible or as long as possible, they also said climbing stairs, crawling on all fours and widening your legs as much as poss to help baby's descent and to let gravity help.

This is my last week at work whoo hoo, I made a mistake when I calculated the date and 34 weeks should be the following week but hey ho an extra week off work ;) 

I'm glad I'm getting on final scan as I still have a niggle about is it really a girl haha I guess I'll know for sure in 2 weeks time

I have a good bfp feeling, I'm looking forward to you both testing :)


----------



## MellyH

I'm 14DPO and I've got pink/brown CM and cramping, so I think I'm out. :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Nooooo but some people do spot when af is due and are still pregnant, I hope it doesn't develop into full blown af :(


----------



## MellyH

We'll see! I'm wearing a pad just in case. And feeling a bit teary.


----------



## MrsDuck

:hugs: ttc is such an emotional roller coaster :(


----------



## flou

Melly i spotted the day my AF was due when I got my second bfp so your not out until AF properly shows. :hugs: ttc can be really hard sometimes but if this month hasn't worked you are one month closer to getting your little one!


----------



## flou

AF hasn't shown yet. My bbs are really sore. I also have back ache but I've constantly got wind and I'm constipated so I think that's what is causing the pain. As AF didn't show as expected i did do a test as my bbs are so sore and I am 14/15 dpo but i got a bfn :-(. I know it could be a false negative but I'm not getting my hopes up. I will wait to see if AF shows and if not here by the weekend I will test again.


----------



## MellyH

Sorry about the BFN flou. :( Hopefully you get an answer either way soon!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

What test did you use flou? I only got a really really faint line on a cheapie at 14dpo


----------



## flou

It was a cheap Superdrug one and i didn't use morning urine. I did it when i got home from work but i didn't think my urine was particularly dilute either. I don't normally test until about 16 or 17 dpo. I will give it a few more days and test again if AF doesn't show.


----------



## MrsDuck

Good luck for when you next test :)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Good luck on your next test flou! I hope AF stays away!

Melly - as Mrs. Duck said, ttc is an emotional roller coaster. I hope that you are having fake spotting. Either way, we are all here for you!


----------



## MellyH

Nope, certainly CD1 here now!! But I am pleased how quickly my cycle has returned to normal after 12 years on birth control. :D


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw melly I'm sorry af got you :( I hope next month is your month :)


----------



## MellyH

This month is basically out because my travel schedule and my husband's travel schedule barely overlap. Although now that my period has arrived a day earlier than expected, the two nights we'll have together are CD10 and 11, which isn't too bad I guess! We'll give it a try at least. :lol:


----------



## MrsDuck

You never know melly he might have super sperm ;)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Sorry about AF melly but glad that your cycle seems to be regular! 

Flou I hope AF doesn't come for you..good luck!

How is everyone?

DH did analysis and results should be back in 48 hours so here's hoping all is well!

I was going to test this morning as AF has been light and I started getting stomach pains last night and wondered. Then I got up this morning and realized AF came back with a vengeance and the pains were just very painful cramps which are still here. I took 3 Advil and hope that I feel better for work! Now I'm frustrated with AF...if I had light for 5 days there is a possibility AF could be at least 3-4 more days making it about 10 days ugh. This is abnormal. Also makes me wonder ( and I am going to ask doc) if my LP is longer than I think since AF is just being terrible around when it was due. AF needs to go away for a very long time!


----------



## MellyH

That is annoying Buttrfly. Hopefully it's just a one-day burst at the end? I had forgotten how heavy periods are when you're not on birth control! I was going to go for a run this morning but instead I just lay in bed fatigued and cramping and nauseated and totally blech.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Ahhh, Melly and Buttrfly - so sorry AF arrived! She is a nasty bitch when she wants to be. 

Buttrfly - I hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## flou

Melly you could still have a chance next month. Good luck! At least your cycles are regular straight away.

buttrfly i would def talk to the doc. Strange AFs happen sometimes. Good luck with your next cycle. I hope your DHs SA comes back good.

AFM AF still hasn't shown. My bbs are still sore. My back ache seems to have disappeared but i did have a bm so i def think it was constipation causing it. But apart from sore bbs just feeling a little irritable and a bit tired. Tomorrow is cd33 which is the longest I've ever gone which is also not usual for me. I'm going to wait to test on Saturday morning if AF hasn't shown. My concern is that the vitamin b tablets I've been taking have lengthened my lp which i don't really need (currently 15/16 dpo normally 14 dpo sometimes 15dpo)


----------



## MellyH

Does vitamin B generally affect people's cycles??


----------



## MrsDuck

Buttrfly I'm sorry af showed :( I'd definitely have a chat with your dr and see what he says

Flou that all sounds positive, I really hope it's a bfp :)


----------



## flou

MellyH said:


> Does vitamin B generally affect people's cycles??

Vitamin b6 is thought to help increase levels of progesterone and some people use it to lengthen lp. The reason I'm taking it is because I'm concerned that maybe my little beans aren't implanting properly or due to family history i might have a blood clotting prob. One treatment for this is to take vitamin b tabs. I know it can't guarantee i won't miscarry next time, or i might not even have the issues i have, i just thought it may help so why not.


----------



## MellyH

Yes, it's probably good to be taking either way! I wonder if my pre-natals have it.


----------



## flou

Now cd 34 which is 17/18dpo and no AF but also bfn :-(. Normal lp is 14/15dpo. I tested with my second morning urine as i woke up and needed to pee at 5:15am but thought as long as my next one was in at least a few hours i would be fine. So I tested about 4 hours later after i had been back asleep. I've never gone this long without AF before. My bbs are still sore and y'day I felt so very tired. I get back ache which comes and goes. Its about in the middle of my back. No real cramping but sometimes the odd pressure pain in my abdomen. Feeling very irritable and I keep forgetting things. I just either want AF to show or a bfp!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw sorry you are in limbo flou, I hope you get some answers soon, hopefully with a beautiful bfp :)


----------



## hilslo

Melly and buttrfly -sorry the witch showed. Hope you're not too bummed. I used a B vitamin to increase my LP as mine was really short at 8-11 days.

Flou - mysterious about no af and no bfp. Is there any chance your dates could be out? Hoping it's a slow burner and you'll get a bfp. What kind of test did you use - was it a frer?

Itsawonder - what the heck is a rutabaga lol!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks hilslo..I am bummed but what can I do except keep going. Did you have a scan? I see you are at 13 weeks!

I'm gonna talk to the doc about my LP when she calls. I'm annoyed because the SA results are back but still waiting for doc to call. I know they are busy but I want answers and nervous about it!

Sorry flou:( my doc said vit b could mess with my cycle so she didn't want me to take it ( I guess as hilslo said unless you want to lengthen LP?) .i really hope that it isn't just messing with your AF and that your BFP is around the corner. I hate limbo!


----------



## flou

I know vitamin b can mess with your cycles but i thought i would give it a try. After my bfn today i stopped taking it and thought if AF still doesn't show and i get a bfp maybe start taking it again. I do think i am waiting for AF as i have normally had a bfp by now if I'm pg. Going to wait until Wednesday before testing again if AF hasn't shown. If bfn and no AF i do have a doc appointment a week Monday if neither show up.


----------



## MellyH

Argh, I can't believe you still don't have your period or a positive test! That's just unfair, you want to know one way or the other :(

CD4 here! I just got home last night from a week away, and sent my husband off to the airport today for his week away. We'll have CD10 and CD11 together before I go away for another week away! Our travel is a bit mental this month.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi ladies, 
Have to get going to work so apologize for the quick self centered post. I'm slightly bumming ( can't wait until I stop saying that!) and I need some thoughts if any of you have been through this. DH's SA came back with mixed reviews. The main issue she saw is that the good spermies are being blocked by the bad ones so the good ones are having trouble getting through. She is recommending a specialist and IUI because of this. Now we want to do everything necessary but as I explained to her we can't afford to. I am still paying d and c bills without much success. She was understanding and next cycle I will start clomid day 5-9 and prog levels day 21... 2 or 3 cycles as she hopes maybe then we won't need to go further. So now I am thinking knowing this that this month will be a bust. I am hopeful for clomid but still worried because I wonder how this will fix his issues. If clomid fails ,we have to look at other options and she wants another SA done as she doesn't always trust one sample. Anyone have any thoughts on clomid and experiences they may have heard or gone through? I was hoping for other results but there is nothing we can do. I had forgotten to ask her about my lube based on results so I need to call her back and see today. At this point though it seems to be the only thing that helps with pain.
Someone please help me put a positive spin on what I am feeling.


----------



## MellyH

That's great that there are good sperm in there! Did she recommend any way for your husband to help improve his chances? Clearing out every day vs. every other day, vitamins, etc? 

I don't have any clomid experiences sorry but BnB is full of clomid success stories, I'm sure you will find lots of advice.


----------



## ItsAWonder

buttrfly - sorry for the mixed test results.

1. Lube - there are only two on the market that are safe for ttc. Preseed is one and I don't know the name of the other. I found that using Preseed as I would normally use a lube was fine however, using the recommended amount was way too much. I never got pregnant when injecting it, only when using a limited amount.

2. IUIs are great b/c it gets the sperm where it needs to go. Clomid will make your ovaries more happy. I am not sure that Clomid will fix this problem but it's definitely worth a try. There are many talk groups you can find with families who cannot afford IUI and they use the old age turkey baster - for lack of a better term. You won't be able to inject the sperm into the fallopian tube but you will be able to get it angled directly at your Os (the opening of the cervix) which may help the good sperm get to where they need to be. It's worth a try. Between that and Clomid you will probably increase your odds. 

Good luck!


----------



## MrsDuck

Buttrfly I'm sorry for the mixed results but at least you still have options. I know a few ladies who have clomid babies and like the others say there are loads on threads on here. You can take it either to have 'better' eggs or more of them, depending on when in your cycle you take them. The fact tat your hubby does have good sperm as well as bad then th increased amount of eggs might just do the trick and I'm sure will be cheaper than iui.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Melly thank you so much. My brain didn't even connect to the fact that I said good sperm and I was only focusing on bad. I needed someone to say that. The doc called at 9:30 last night so I didn't have time to process questions. I left a message in the hopes of asking about supplements and all that.

Thanks itsawonder for the info. My issue is that I tried preseed and couldn't do it. Because of my pain issues the lube I use is the only one that ever brings some comfort. She said we would discuss after results and I forgot to ask. I heard about the method you are talking about it and will look into it further.

Mrsduck thanks I hope you are right that the clomid will help and that is what I need. My doc said to take day 5-9. Hopefully this will also regulate my wacky cycle!

Thanks for the positive vibes ladies! I needed it. I realize I need to be more open minded and positive myself it has just become hard.
Hope everyone is doing well!
Any news flou?


----------



## MellyH

Glad you're feeling better Buttrfly. :hugs:


----------



## flou

Sorry buttrfly that you got mixed results but your DH does have some good sperms and it only takes one. I hope the clomid helps you get your rainbow baby.

AF finally arrived today at cd39, 8 days late! I phoned my doc a couple of days ago and explained that AF was very late but had bfn and also said I had been taking vitamin b. Doc said vitamin b should only lengthen my luteal phase by about 3 days and kept saying you sure your not pg. I knew i wasn't as i kept getting bfn but also i didn't feel pg. I was also concerned that i didn't feel pms either. I had really bad pms up to the day my period was due then nothing. He then said if i was sure i had ovulated but i had a blood test this month which confirmed i had ovulated about the time i thought i had. He then told me to wait until Monday to see if AF shows. Then suddenly today AF arrives, heavy and very painful and 8 days late. Just glad now that AF arrived finally! Don't think I have ever felt so good to have period pain!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw flou I'm sorry the witch showed but I'm glad you are now out of limbo x


----------



## ItsAWonder

Damn that witch! Glad you can move onto your next cycle and hope this one works with you a bit better.


----------



## flou

I knew AF was going to arrive so I feel relieved that it did. However i am feeling a little low at the mo. Me and my DH are hitting the three year mark ttc. I guess I'm just feeling frustrated and despondent. I'm just wondering how much longer we have to wait to hold our little one.


----------



## MellyH

Three years. :( That is a very, very long time. You are so strong for keeping on fighting for what you want.


----------



## flou

Thanks Melly. This journey has made me realise I'm stronger than i think i am. But i do get moments where it all gets to me. I'm just hoping it won't be too much longer!

I'm moving house in a couple of weeks. We are moving in to my parents house for a couple of months before moving into our own house. Putting most of our stuff into storage. Trying to sort out storage units and sort out all our stuff is somewhat stressful. We've been in our present house for nearly five years and we have accumulated so much rubbish in that time! I swear it feels like we are chucking out half the house.


----------



## MrsDuck

I know how you feel on the moving front as I've just moved. You know what they say new house, new baby :) xx


----------



## MellyH

Do they say that? We are shopping for our first home at the moment, maybe it will all work out. ;)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Flou - I wish I could snap my fingers for you and just make it happen. Three years is hard and of course you have your moments. You are in my thoughts.

Re: houses - we put ours on the market about 1 month ago to see if we could get any bites before the baby comes and, there is one house on the market we want to buy. I figure we will give it until mid-April. If we have not sold by then we will pull it and I can begin to nest. We also put a ton of stuff in storage so the house shows well so I hope someone snags it soon! We've had lots of lookers.


----------



## MrsDuck

Good luck for finding a buyer :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Flou I'm very sorry AF arrived but glad you are out of limbo. Will you take vit b next cycle? I agree with melly on how very strong you are going through this for three years. I really hope your BFP is right around the corner. It is not fair. Good luck with the moving and all. Will you do the same with ttc living with your parents for a bit?

Itsawonder good luck with selling your house and moving on to another! How are you feeling?

Mrsduck how are you doing? Is your scan coming up? You had a very odd fruit for the size of your baby but I didn't post in time... It was like a darian fruit or something I have never heard of haha.

Melly we moved into our new house dec last year and I got pregnant in march...it can happen! How are you doing in your cycle?

How is everyone else's baby bumps?
Hope lots of BFPs around the corner for the rest of us!

AFM spoke with doc on Wednesday and feel so much better. She didn't know much about supplements because she is an obgyn but suggested speaking with a urologist for DH or doing research. She told me going the clomid route is absolutely the best route to go. Because of our age and amount of time trying she wouldn't break the bank just yet. The clomid should give me better quality and more eggs that will hopefully give a better chance for the good spermies. Will also regulate my cycle a bit which is obviously needed at this point. Talked to her about my lube and although I conceived using it she recommended using preseed just during fertile days to give a better chancel we just started with that and so far It has been ok. As long as DH doesn't last too long I am good because after awhile I get the pelvic pain and it becomes tough. We both took off vacation days to spend time together and it happens to fall during fertile time ( as long as it is the same as last month!). So here's hoping the relaxing and more time to bd is helpful. I also talked to her about amount of bd ( every day versus every other )and position because I was curious. She seems to think that a lot of what I have read has been much if a myth and I should do what is comfortable and less stressful for me. I think that is it. But I do feel much better about things. Should get the results in the mail soon as well so I will be able to see the amount and everything else that I can't recall.
Hopefully clomid does the trick if my BFP doesn't happen this time around. I am just worried about side effects but can't do much about it.

Hope everyone has had a great weekend!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm good thanks buttrfly, yes my last scan is Wednesday yay, I'm on maternity leave now so just preparing for baby's arrival :) I know! Some weird fruit and veg pops up on this ticker :) 

I'm glad the specialists are looking after you well and giving you lots of advice, I hope your bfp is just around the corner :)


----------



## highhopes2013

Gosh I've missed so much! Sorry I've been so rubbish recently. Been feeling lousy and now to top it off I have a cold!

Flou I'm sorry AF turned up. It is hard staying positive. We were TTC for 3.5 years and started ivf after 2.5 years. When you do get that bfp you will treasure it so much because of what you have been through to get it.

Melly how's TTC going?

Mrs duck I can't believe you've had your last scan and are on maternity leave! Where did the time go?! And itsawonder 28 weeks already! Wow!!!

Buttrfly good luck with clomid. I hope it works for you! I was told I might need clomid but then because we had make factor issues as well we went straight to ivf. It's great that you are getting some help though, might be just the little boost that you need to get that bfp!!!

Hislo how's your bump doing? From what I remember you were on the same timeline as me? 

Xx


----------



## flou

Thanks for all the words of encouragement ladies it just gets to me sometimes. But I do feel more positive today and looking forward to bding with DH soon as AF has finished. I am hoping we will be able to continue to ttc whilst staying at my parents as long as we don't feel too awkward! My parents know we are trying for a baby so i don't think it would be too much of a shock if we conceived whilst we are staying with them. And I hope it will be a case of new house new baby! Fxd!

buttrfly I am glad you seem to have had a positive meeting with your doc and good luck on clomid. I hope you get your bfp soon!

Melly I hope this month ttc goes well for you too and I hope you get your bfp soon!

Mrs duck I hope you are enjoying your maternity leave and your bump isn't too uncomfortable for you. It won't be long now!

How are all the other bumps doing?


----------



## MellyH

I can't believe MrsDuck is on maternity leave! That's crazy.

I'm CD12, about to head to the airport for a conference trip. Bad timing but we got some in on CD10 and CD12 so hopefully that's enough! But I'm not really counting this cycle because of all the travel, it's just nice to have had him home for a couple of days before leaving again!


----------



## ItsAWonder

So much going on here.

Mrs. Duck - I am dreaming of the day maternity leave starts and wish I was in Europe for this part of my life! I will start maternity leave when my water breaks and will only have 12 weeks off. About 6 of those weeks will be filled with visitors b/c, of course, everyone feels it's their right to visit when I am on leave. I look forward to seeing them but am stressing a bit about having enough alone time with my little one before going back to work. At least DH and I can rotate our schedules so the baby will always be with one of us and not in daycare right away.

HH - so good to see you back and cannot believe you are 14+ weeks! How do you feel?

Buttrfly - Thanks. I feel good just really tired. Second trimester was a nice reprieve. The start of 3rd tri is a reminder that it's going to get a bit harder. Overall though, this pregnancy has been a pleasure and I would not change a thing.

You know what "they" say about vacation days - they bring babies! Hoping the Clomid does the trick. It all sounds promising!

Melly - good luck with your travels and it sounds like your timing can still work.

Flou - glad you are feeling better. I bet your parents will be stoked if you conceive at their place. If nothing else, it will be a great way to embarrass your future child at holidays!


----------



## MellyH

How are you already third trimester?!?! That's crazy. :lol: Congrats. I hear you on the maternity leave though. :(


----------



## highhopes2013

It's crazy that you only get 12 weeks maternity leave! And you are in your third trimester already wow!!! Second tri for me and I have a terrible cold. Can't take and meds!


----------



## ItsAWonder

I had a cold in 2nd tri as well. Peppermint tea helped a lot. I also slept with pillows behind my head and back so I was in a reclined sitting position. Actually, it was a lot more comfortable than I thought it would be and gave me the ability to breathe.

12 weeks is a bummer, and it's unpaid. Parents are definitely not supported in the U.S.


----------



## flou

12 weeks unpaid and I thought we in the UK got a rough deal. We can get 90% pay for 6 weeks then it drops to something which works out about £500 per month but you can have upto a year off. You can get a better deal in other European countries though. I'm the bigger earner out of me and my DH so not quite sure what we will do when we get to that point (hopefully we will someday soon!)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Wow mrsduck how time flies! So today is your scan ( unless I am off due to time zones, so not good with that). Let us know and post pictures! How much maternity leave do you get? Ladies in the US tend to work right up to their due date. It's great you can get time off early. I only get 6 weeks maternity leave ( 8 for c section I believe) and it is not 100% paid and of course and other time I have saved off from my paid time off. But 12 seems like a lot in a good way! I know you ladies are saying 12 isn't a lot. Stinks that its not be paid though.

Highhopes what a journey you have been through as well! Some tough ladies we have here. 15 weeks already. How are you feeling? What do you mean by make factor issues I'd you don't mind me asking? Will you find out the sex of the babies?

Flou that would be pretty great conceiving while at home! Good luck. Hope AF is just about gone for you. Grrrr to AF...leave us alone! Wow getting up to a year off in the uk sounds amazing

Melly I read your journal and it sounds like bd was at a perfect time! Hopefully keeping busy will help with stress of TWW and make time go quicker for you.

Itsawonder am I remembering right that you are a teacher? If that is the case with some of your time off be in the summer for you? I apologize I can't quite remember your due date. You will have to kick people out to get more time with DH and little one..they should understand :)

Hope everyone else is doing well out there! Are you out of limbo callmeal?

AFM I just ordered this from gnc for DH 

https://www.gnc.com/Daily-Wellness-Company-FertilityBlend-for-Men/product.jsp?productId=2134277
Probably something like fertilaid. If you read the reviews some of them are silly but some seriously talk about the changes in sperm after taking, even with needing IUI etc. here's hoping!
Preseed is going better than I thought this month. I wonder if vit e suppositories are helping with pain..bonus!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Buttrfly - I am actually a Paralegal. If I were a teacher I would probably be bummed that my maternity leave fell over summer vacation! Honestly, I would love to kick people out to have time with DH but he will be so busy working I will need family help in July. We live in a tourist town and he owns a restaurant/bar. Poor guy works up to 20 hours a day during July and the first half of August. Luckily he will slow down by the time I go back to work so he can be with the baby while I am at the office and we can then switch off.

Re: maternity leave. You also have the right to 12 weeks unpaid. It's FMLA - Family Medical Leave Act which is a Federal law. (It also allows your husband to take 12 weeks unpaid if his company qualifies.) The partially paid time off of 6 weeks is NY state law, similar to Massachusetts which offers fully paid 6 weeks or 8 for a C-section. You actually get to choose between the two - FMLA or state. Most people choose state so they do get paid. However, if you can add vacation time etc. it may work out better to go with your state plan. Colorado, where I am now, has no state maternity or family leave.

Actually, my company is too small to even fall under FMLA. You have to have 75 full time employees, 50 of which live w/in a certain mile radius. Here, it's just me and my boss. Luckily he is a great guy and asked me how much time I want. If I need an extra week or two he will probably say yes but I know he will need me back as soon as I can make it.


----------



## MellyH

California state law has 6 weeks at ~50-60% pay (not my pay thought I think, maybe ~50-60% of minimum wage? And then another 6 weeks unpaid (one set of 6 weeks is disability leave and the other is bonding leave). I remember crying in my HR meeting when they were presenting that to me as a 'good' maternity leave policy (because there was ANY pay at all), having come from Australia where you get 12 months and I think at this point 18 weeks of that is paid at some level.


----------



## highhopes2013

Gosh I'm so shocked by the maternity leave entitlement in USA! As a teacher I get 2 weeks full pay, 4 weeks 90%, 12 weeks half pay and then around £500 per month for a bit and then an unpaid section at the end of the 52 weeks.

I did have to sleep in a sitting position one night! Think I'm over the worst of the cold but it has taken a whole week!

I have polycystic ovaries but our male factor issues are low speed motility/morphology....which is why we had ivf with icsi. It has been quite a journey! 

Have any of you ladies with bumps found that your bump itches? Mine is driving me mad!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

You've been chatty girls :) 

I'm self employed so not sure how long I'll take off :( 
Yes you are right buttrfly my scan was today, I'll post a pic later although she's so big now meaning she's so close to the camera and little miss ants in her pants was constantly moving so the pics were all blurry :( 

Buttrfly glad the preceed is going well and I've heard of lots of men taking those bits so well worth a try :) 

Highhopes sorry that you are ill, I hope you feel better soon. Nope no itching so far with my bump, are you using lots of anti stretch mark cream? I've been slathering it on, maybe that has helped it not itch.

Melly it sounds like you are still in with a good chance of a bfp this cycle :) 

Preggo ladies try and sleep as much as poss now coz I haven't slept more than about an hour at a time for a few weeks now with hip pain, pelvis pain, leg cramps and restless legs, night feeds should be a breeze compared to this haha


----------



## MellyH

That sounds really unpleasant MrsDuck, I hope you can get some rest soon. :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

It will all be worth it though once she arrives :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Here is a pic of my little girly sucking her thumb today :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ItsAWonder

HH - I had an itchy bump in 2nd tri from the skin stretching. It wasn't often though. Nights that happened I put on some lotion and that helped.

Mrs. Duck - sorry you are not sleeping. It must be training for when the baby is here. Most nights I do okay, about 6 hrs on and off, but the other night all I could get was 2 1/2 hours.

Thanks for posting a pic of your little girl. Can you believe how much she has grown?! She's amazing!

Melly - I can't imagine coming from a place with such good maternity leave to the U.S. At least I have always known what our leave is. When I was younger it was only 6 weeks and no paternity leave so it's actually improved....


----------



## MellyH

Six weeks!! That is so crazy. 

MrsDuck, awwwww look at her.


----------



## highhopes2013

Mrs duck she looks amazing! What's your due date?

I've been using bio oil once a day but think I need to use it twice a day.


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks ladies, my due date is 27th April but I will be doing everything to 'encourage' her out from 37 weeks ;) 

Highhopes I started using bio oil but swapped to the creams such as derma mum from boots and mothercares stretch mark cream and palmers, which I keep alternating and slapping on twice a day and my skin feels much more supple and is always moisturised to the touch and touch wood so far the stretch marks are staying away and no itching :)


----------



## MellyH

My officemate used coconut oil four times a day while she was pregnant and swears by it!


----------



## MrsDuck

Mmm that would smell yummy too :)


----------



## highhopes2013

I will switch when the bio oil runs out - I haven't been impressed with it!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Mrs Duck - and everyone - you should check this out:

https://www.skipolinispizza.com/prego.php

The link is to the legend of the preggo pizza. There is a pizza shop in California known for a labor inducing pizza. It works so well that even doctors send their patients to get it before resorting to inductions. I know a few women who tried it and all of them went into labor within 24 hours.

I want to deliver close to my due date but by May 28 or so I am going to have my husband make it for me. It's easy for him, owning a pizza and pub restaurant. I can't eat cheese but I can eat everything else!


----------



## MellyH

Documented in the Pizza Today magazine! :rofl:


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha that's brilliant :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Awww what a lovely picture of your little girl...still have doubts ablu the girl thing?

Interesting about the pizza! Too bad they aren't everywhere.

I'm still waiting for my positive opk...sometimes I feel like it takes forever :)
Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## MellyH

Sorry you're still waiting, Buttrfly. Since I'm not OPKing, I was annoyed enough having six or seven days in a row of EWCM!!! I had to reply on CP and the one time I felt a undeniable pain in my lower abdomen that didn't seem digestion-related.


----------



## MrsDuck

Butterfly hopefully that positive opk is about to show, keep :sex: and keep poas :) 

I'm a little more confident she's a girl now but still not 100% ;) I've just started decorating her nursery :) 

Melly I hope your tww goes quickly, I love it when everyone gets to testing time :)


----------



## MellyH

Ooooh nursery decoration! Yay! I think my ovaries just squealed. What are you doing to it?


----------



## MrsDuck

We have taken out the old fashioned built in wardrobes and the hot water cylinder used to be in a cupboard in there too, which we've moved, so now it's completely empty and I've painted 2 walls pink and 2 walls white and made various decorations like bunting, cushions and got some picture frames etc to decorate the walls and I've bought some gorgeous shimmery voile to put around the window and a huge feather covered ceiling light shade, it's going to be a very girly room :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Hopefully your twinge is implantation :) go on eggy snuggle in well :)


----------



## MellyH

That sounds adorable! I'd love to see a photo :D


----------



## MrsDuck

I promise to post pics when it's done :)


----------



## MellyH

Hooray! Thank you :D


----------



## highhopes2013

Mrs duck your nursery sounds great!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I agree with the other ladies...nursery sounds wonderful! Look forward to pictures 

How is everyone else doing out there? 

Got my positive opk yesterday day 23. Seems that, for this month, SMU was best for a reading. Just stinks if that continues when I am back to work. We had successful bd every time and used preseed. Was losing hope after SA but gaining some for this month after the success we were having. AF is due ( depending on LP since still getting used to that) April 2-6.

Where are you in your cycle flou? I know melly is right in front of me with when AF is due!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

This month is actually when we conceived our angel last year, I just realized that. Can't believe a year has passed.


----------



## MellyH

:hugs: Sounds like you had some good timing this month, hooray!

I'm 6DPO and waiting for implantation symptoms!


----------



## highhopes2013

Good luck melly flou and buttrfly for this month xxx


----------



## ItsAWonder

Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I've got everything crossed for you all, it's time for more bfp's :)


----------



## flou

:hugs: buttrfly for the anniversary. I hope this month is your month!

Melly any symptoms yet? Good luck!

AFM we moved into my parents house at the weekend. So its been quite busy with us at the mo. I'm cd14 today and I can feel my body gearing up for O. We managed to dtd this morning but I think I won't O until Saturday (at least that's when I expect it).


----------



## MellyH

Ooooh hope you ovulate soon!

8DPO here, some twangs on the lower left side again, and a big wave of nausea over breakfast this morning. Read into that what you will!


----------



## MrsDuck

:dust:


----------



## ItsAWonder

Really wishing all you ladies the best of luck!!!

AFM - had an interesting day. It started with an office visit to pick something up for my cat. A mom I know from around town said "when are you due"? I said "June 4". Her reply "wow - you have a really long way to go..." (as she looks me up and down) "so are you carrying twins" me: "no, I am just short".... You are a mom! you should know better! WTF!

My afternoon as not improved with pissed off people wanting stupid things b/c they are not taking the time to look at paperwork that is right in front of them. I have given you the answer you need already...

But - in between all of this I had a doc's visit and an unexpected ultrasound. Baby is head down and my placenta, although low, is no longer low lying! My doctor and I reviewed my birth plan and he is on board for all but one thing. He will give me a small dose of pitocin as the placenta is delivered to prevent hemorrhage. I don't agree with it but I can make this compromise. And, we met with our doula again and I adore her. Getting ready!


----------



## MrsDuck

Itsawonder grrr bloody people and their 'opinions' but I'm glad you had an unexpected ultrasound whoo hoo :) 

I don't know about you I have absolutely no patience at all, I'm ready to snap at anyone who pisses me off, damn hormones.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Yes - I can definitely snap easily. Luckily I still only snap in my head and not out loud, although I am not sure how much longer I can keep up with the charade! Watch out world - still two months to go!


----------



## MellyH

:rofl: I think you should snap aloud in the third trimester and no-one should be able to take offense!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha :)


----------



## ItsAWonder

:)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks ladies!
Yay for unexpected ultrasounds!

How is everyone doing?
Flou did you end up ovulating this past weekend?


----------



## MellyH

I just started cycle 3! I am noticing how different my cycles are without birth control - shorter, with heavier periods and cramps, and huuuge mood swings!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Sorry AF came Melly but glad your body if finding its rhythm. Heavier periods, cramps etc. are all the "joys" of a natural cycle. Welcome to the club and good luck next cycle! You and your DH will be together more this month, correct?


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no melly I'm sorry it wasn't your month :( I hope this one is xx


----------



## MellyH

Yes, well until CD15 when he leaves on another work trip. But until then we're both at home, hooray!


----------



## flou

Sorry AF arrived melly :hugs: i hope next month will be your month.

AFM I ovulated Saturday so currently 2dpo. Fxd!


----------



## MrsDuck

:dust:


----------



## MellyH

Yay flou!!! Good luck wiling away the TWW ;)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Good luck Flou!!


----------



## ItsAWonder

How's everyone doing?


----------



## MellyH

CD6 here, gearing up to start some exerted baby making. :lol:

How are you feeling, ItsAWonder? Only two months to go!


----------



## flou

Mrs duck how are you feeling? Its really not very long now, I'm so excited for you!

Wonder how are you feeling? I can't believe it will be your turn soon as well. The time seems to fly by!

Melly fxd for this cycle! Hope you catch the egg!

buttrfly has the dreaded witch arrived? I hope she stays away.

AFM i am 7 dpo and no real symptoms to report. I finished all my blood tests y'day that my FS wanted me to do. And i have an appt on the 14th May for an u/s. Feel like i am making little steps towards my rainbow!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Sorry for AF melly but sounds like your cycles are pretty regular so that is good! Good luck!
Good luck to you too as well flou! Glad they are taking care of you to move you towards your rainbow!
Are you out of limbo callmeal?

How are all the bumps out there? Can't believe how fast time to flying.

AFM 13 dpo and took a test this morning and got bfn so I guess I am just waiting for AF at this point. Disappointing. I really didn't want to have to go on clomid but looks like that is where I'm headed.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Oh and being that I'm 13 dpo it seems my LP is different than last month. I'm a little confused about that one.


----------



## MellyH

That's a good thing though right, Buttrfly?

flou, keep an eye out for implantation symptoms!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Flou, every step is a step closer to your rainbow :) fingers crossed this is your month :dust: 

Buttrfly I'm hoping you miss calculated and there is still time for a bfp this cycle, if not, next cycle with the clomid will be yours :dust: 

I can't believe I'm officially full term tomorrow yay, baby was measured at 6lbs 3 oz on Wednesday, if she continues to grow at this rate and goes to my due date then she's predicted to be 8lb 8oz so I hope she comes sooner rather than later :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Melly you'll be starting this cycles :sex: soon, good luck :dust:


----------



## MellyH

Yay for full term!!! You must be so excited to meet her. :D


----------



## MrsDuck

I am melly, I've stepped up my raspberry leaf so hopefully it won't be long now :)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Mrs. Duck - I cannot believe you are full term!! How exciting!! When did you start drinking your raspberry leaf tea? 

Flou - you are getting closer and I hope these tests give you some answers.

Buttrfly - hoping the Clomid works for you if this cycle doesn't. It will probably feel nice to be able to do something different.

AFM - feeling well. Hips are popping a lot and sore, I'm tired, but all else is great. Going to the paint store to find a color for the nursery. Some shade of green.


----------



## MellyH

Yay nursery paint!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I don't like tea or fruit teas so I bought the capsules and started taking them at 34 weeks. You have to gradually build up how much you drink as they cause Brixton hicks if you take too many. As the midwife said she is happy for baby to come any time now I'm just taking one every time I have a drink.

Glad you are feeling well, my hips started by popping, now they are so sore and at times I struggle to walk and am unable to turn ove in bed :( 

Yay for decorating the nursery, I get the carpet put down in mine on Tuesday then all the furniture can go back in and it's ready :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Melly good that my LP may be longer just confusing. OPKs were driving me somewhat nuts this month honestly so maybe mrsduck is right and I miscalculated.

Mrsduck congrats on full term!! So exciting. I had no clue raspberry leaf was in pills and it helps being on labor! Good to know. Sorry about your soreness but there is an end in sight! You are a winter melon.... Any idea of what that may be?

Itsawonder I'm sorry you are in some pain, can't believe your due date is fast approaching as well. DH and I are also talking about painting future baby's room ( not right this second of course) in a green color because it is somewhat neutral. They make all those fun stickers as well to make it fun. What did you find?

Hoping for you flou!

AFM took another test and bfn. I have all these preg tests I got with OPKs so way too tempted. Hoping AF takes a back seat until at least tomorrow. DH and I would love one more fun bd night before it's back to ttc bd. I'm actually wondering when I am on clomid what that will do to my ovulation like around what day. Hopefully my cycle will be shorter because these long cycles make things feel like forever.


----------



## MrsDuck

Not sure what a winter melon is?? Looks like a marrow to me? 

I didn't get a hint of a line until 14dpo so hopefully you have just miscalculated and there is still the chance of a bfp. If no sign of af or bfp tomorrow will you test with another make of test? 

Talking of nursery I was just thinking, I was never a girly girl and I hated pink, I'm in trouble if my girl comes out like me as her room is very pink and girly haha


----------



## MellyH

From wikipedia: The winter melon, also called white gourd, winter gourd, or ash gourd, is a vine grown for its very large fruit.

I hated pink as a little girl too. :lol: When my mother asked my sister and I what colour we wanted our bedrooms painted, she said pink and I said blue, so we got purple. :lol:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Lol what is marrow? 
I didn't like pink either when younger but now I love it. She won't know being so young and paint can be changed :) I'm sure it looks fabulous and hope to see pictures!
I don't even have a hint of a line right now. The control line came up so quick I have never seen it like that. I don't think I will test tomorrow. I will wait until tues or Wednesday. 

Thanks melly for the explanation! That is funny about putting the pink and blue together. What a smart mom!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha melly, purple I love it! 

A marrow is a courgette that is left to grow really big.

Buttrfly I've got everything crossed for you, hopefully today's test was faulty.

I promise to post pics when it's done :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I don't know what a courgette is :haha:...Guess I need to read up.
I wiped the tiniest bit of red a couple hours ago so I am thinking she's in her way. Good news is that would mean I have a 14 day LP!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha like a cucumber :) 

Oh no so sorry she seems to be sneaking up on you but yay for a 14 day lp :)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Sorry AF seems to be coming but yes, good news about 14 day LP.

I have no idea what a winter melon is either, or a courgette or half of the other things listed. At least it's less prickly seeming than a pineapple!

We decided on a light earthy green - so a bit of a brown undertone vs. yellow undertone. I really like it. Also, we did get decals for the wall as well. I always wanted to paint a tree but since we may move within the year I wanted something less permanent. Our baby shower isn't until April 26th and we really aren't getting anything else ready until the last few weeks of pregnancy. Nothing like procrastination! Started to feel a bit stressed but as long as I have a working boob and some blankets I think we will be fine.


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha I like it, a working boob and some blankets :rofl:


----------



## MellyH

ItsAWonder - a courgette is a zucchini! I know that one from living in the UK for awhile. :lol:


----------



## ItsAWonder

Thanks Melly! I was wondering if that was just lost in translation :) Looks like I need to spend some time overseas.


----------



## flou

Yay for the longer lp buttrfly! But sorry if AF is starting.

Wonder and Mrs duck have you thought of any names yet for your little ones?


----------



## MrsDuck

Zucchini yes that's it :) 

I like ruby, scarlet and darcey but hubby likes Lucy (my mums dogs name!), Alice, Emily (my middle name) and Chloë so still deciding really :( suppose we need to see what she looks like before deciding


----------



## ItsAWonder

We have names picked. The girls name came to me when I was pregnant with my second miscarriage. We loved the name so much we carried it over. The boys name we wavered on a bit but decided about one month ago. Basically, they are the only two names we really liked. However, we are keeping the names to ourselves until the baby is born - sorry. It will be announced soon enough!

Mrs. Duck - just like you said - as soon as you see her I bet you will know which is right. Personally, I like them all. Good picks!


----------



## MellyH

I agree, they are all good choices! You can't lose :)


----------



## flou

Lovely names Mrs Duck! Wonder i don't blame you for wanting to keep them a secret for now. Me and my DH decided possible names when i was last pg but I don't think we will tell anyone until we finally meet our little one.


----------



## MrsDuck

So how is all the :sex: going ladies?


----------



## MellyH

Hahah, I got distracted by house hunting and just realised this morning that it's CD10! We'd better hop to it today (CD7 isn't gonna cut it :lol: )


----------



## flou

Go catch that egg melly!

I'm cd28 today and 11dpo. My bbs are a bit sore and I have some watery discharge. Been feeling a little crampy but i think its wind! I've been having the weirdest of dreams lately and I had strange dreams when i was pg both times but i have had them in the tww when not pg as well. But hoping it may be a sign.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Good luck flou and melly!
Flou are you still taking vitamin b?

AF finally got me and CD 1 was yesterday. I am starting clomid on Saturday and we hope this helps regulate my annoying cycle!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no sorry the witch got you buttrfly, yay for clomid, bring on the multiples ;) 

Melly good luck with the baby dancing

Flou I've got everything crossed for you

No sign of any developments with me, just waiting for something to start


----------



## ItsAWonder

Buttrfly - sorry the witch came but I really hope Clomid is just the boost you need.

Melly and Flou - good luck and keep us posted with all of those symptoms!

Mrs. Duck - arg - waiting. She will be here soon. I hope for you and her it's on the sooner end of things!


----------



## MellyH

flou - fingers crossed they are indeed signs. :) When will you test??

Buttrfly, argh, sorry about CD1. But hooray for clomid, hopefully that sorts things out right quickly!


----------



## flou

Sorry AF arrived buttrfly. But good luck on clomid i hope it helps you get your rainbow.

I'm not using vit b at the mo as it delayed AF by so much for me but i thought i might take it if i get a bfp. I probably won't test until early next week.

Been house hunting today. My parents have said that we can stay with them as long as we need. Which takes the pressure off moving. We have the luxury of really looking around for a place that we want.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Strep B positive :(

Doc said it's a low count but I will be on IV antibiotics during labor. Since I am allergic to most antibiotics I have tried they are fairly concerned about how I will react but fingers crossed all will be okay.


----------



## MellyH

Ohhhh bummer :( How does that happen? Is it an infection you currently have but didn't know about?


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no itsawonder, what a nightmare :(


----------



## flou

Wonder i hope you are ok. I have my fxd for you!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Thanks ladies - 

Melly - we all carry various bacterias in our bodies, some in our digestive tract, some on our skin, some in our vaginas, etc. Strep B is found in about 20% of the population but unless you are tested you will never know you have it. It does not lead to infections or anything else in adults.

Although it's not harmful in adults is can lead to death and/or illness in newborns. My doc has overseen over 10,000 deliveries and he has only ever seen one baby contract Strep B but that baby did die. Even if I didn't take antibiotics there would only be a 1 in 200 chance the baby would get Strep B. Even though the odds are in my favor I am scared to death. I just didn't think I would have it.

Since the bacteria can come and go I will see if he can test me again around 38 weeks. Either way I will have the IV but it would be nice to know if it's active when I deliver.

My other concern is that the last time I had antibiotics I contracted C-Diff and almost died. Typically I either get hives or have major digestive issues. I just don't want to spend my first days with my baby too sick to take care of her/him.

In reality, if this is the only bump in the road it's not a major one. There are many worse things that could happen than this diagnosis but I need to keep telling myself this to begin to believe it.


----------



## MellyH

That's rough that antibiotics knock you around so much. Hopefully there's an alternative one that's milder? Is there anything you can do in the next few weeks to boost your immune system and help your chances of the strep B not being active?


----------



## ItsAWonder

I'll start taking probiotics and increasing vitamin C. There are all sorts of homeopathic remedies like sleeping with a clove of garlic up your snatch but that may be too much for me. I may eat more garlic instead. Either way my doc will want to use antibiotics.


----------



## MellyH

Garlic! In your vagina! Would it burn?! Yikes.


----------



## flou

AF arrived late Saturday so on to the next cycle. I hope i don't have to wait too much longer for my little one its three years this month since we started. I thought i would be thinking of baby number 2 by this point. I know he or she will be worth it in the end!


----------



## MrsDuck

Itsawonder, I hope the garlic does the trick, whichever way you decide to take it ;) 

Oh no flou I'm sorry, I hope it happens for you really soon, anniversaries are always tough :(


----------



## MellyH

Big hugs flou. I really hope it happens for you soon. :hugs:

2DPO here. The dreaded TWW!


----------



## flou

I hope the tww goes quickly for you Melly with a bfp at the end!


----------



## MrsDuck

Whoo hoo for hopefully your last tww melly :) 

It's scary to think I should have given birth by the time you test eeeek!


----------



## MellyH

That's not scary, it's awesome! Hooray!!!


----------



## highhopes2013

I know your pain flou, I was married 3.5 years by the time I conceived the twins. It's a long tough journey. Chin up hon...it'll happen xx

Hope the rest of you ladies are ok. FC for those TTC xx


----------



## MellyH

Ooooh you're nearly halfway, hh!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi ladies,
Hope everyone is well. So sorry itsawonder about your strep and hoping for the best for you. How are you feeling? Do I remember you are Jewish? Happy Passover if you are! You are a durian fruit today... Don't even know what that is haha.
Sorry about AF flou! Such a long journey. Hope it happens for you soon.

How are the bumps doing?
Highhopes how are the twins? Remind me will you find out sexes?
Mrsduck you are almost there ahhhhh!!

Melly hope TWW goes quick with good results! It really does seem to last forever.

How is everyone else doing?

AFM last day of clomid today. Giving me problems sleeping but overall not bad with side effects. I did an opk today on day 9 out of curiosity and it is darker than it has been this early on. Here's hoping for at least a normal length cycle! :D


----------



## MellyH

That's a good sign that the Clomid is doing something Buttrfly!

Is a durian fruit one of those really stinky ones?


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope the clomid works and you get your bfp this cycle buttrfly, our first twins maybe ;)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Buttrfly - glad the Clomid hasn't come with too many side effects. Really hope it works for you and it sounds like your OPK is confirming that the meds are working!

Melly - good luck in the TWW. I hope it goes quickly with positive results.

Flou - sorry you have hit the 3 year mark. One year was so hard for us and that really, in the scheme of things, is normal. I feel for you and hope you get your positive results soon. After waiting this long though, you will love every minute of your pregnancy when it comes and appreciate your child that much more. I believe it will happen for you.

Mrs. Duck - I was away for a few days and could not stop thinking about whether or not you delivered. It will be so soon!!

AFM - really sore hips but other than that all is great. I am coming to terms with the Strep B diagnosis and thinking positively. Of course I hope my doctor will retest me closer to my due date, and I hope it's gone, but I will probably have antibiotics either way. I believe they will not harm me or my baby and have to keep believing that.


----------



## MrsDuck

Itsawonder my hips have suddenly, almost overnight, improved, the mw said she is now very low and obviously isn't putting as much pressure on them, they still crunch continuously but the pain is much much less. I hope you find the same :)


----------



## flou

Buttrfly it seems as if the clomid is doing what it is supposed to. Good luck! I hope you get a bfp soon!

Melly hows the tww going?

highhopes i can't believe you are half way. Time seems to fly!

wonder keep thinking positive and I am sure all will be ok. I hope the pain in your hips ease for you.

Mrs Duck I keep logging in hoping to hear a the healthy arrival of your little girl. She will be here soon!

AFM AF has now finished. Should O probably about a week Monday. Thank you ladies for your kind words of encouragement. I just hope me and my DH get our little rainbow soon.


----------



## MellyH

Glad you're getting a little relief MrsDuck!

flou, it's going well so far, already 5DPO!


----------



## highhopes2013

I can't decide whether I should find out the gender! Leaning towards no at the moment. Half way on Tuesday!

Itsawonder I've got aching hips too...mine ache first thing in the morning.

Mrs duck not long to go now!

Good luck for the TWW melly.

Flou and buttrfly FC for your rainbows xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm doing everything to encourage her out but she's having none of it sadly :( 

I don't know how you could not find out haha halfway there already yay


----------



## ItsAWonder

HH - I was itching at the half way point to find out. A few weeks after I was again okay and excited to not know. Either way, it will be an incredible surprise!

Mrs. Duck- I hope she starts listening and working her way into the world!


----------



## highhopes2013

I just figure it will be a nice surprise after going through labour!


----------



## ItsAWonder

That's how I feel too. Plus, my husband read a study that women who don't know the sex go through the pushing part of labor faster. (Probably only by minutes but the thought has kept me going.)


----------



## MrsDuck

I admire both of your willpower, i have none haha

Still no movement here, come on little girl come out to play :)


----------



## MellyH

I like the idea of a surprise as well, but I think my husband wants to find out. We'll argue it out when the time comes. :lol:

MrsDuck, I hope your daughter decides to come and greet the world soon!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh not long till you test melly :dust:


----------



## ItsAWonder

Melly - what dpo are you?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Mrsduck I'm with you! I have no will power and would need to know the sex. To each their own :) hopefully your little girl makes an appearance soon! Can't wait to hear about it.

How are you feeling itsawonder with the strep? Do you get symptoms? You are getting closer and closer to your little one coming as well!

Highhopes have you bought anything for the babies or will you wait? Hope you are feeling well.

Flou what CD are you on? Hoping for you! Any other testing being done ? I know you had blood work done.

Melly so close to finding out what is going on! I know you are waiting to test and I don't blame you. Any symptoms?

AFM CD 15 no positive yet but hopefully soon. Glad to be off clomid for now because my sleeping has returned back to normal. Depending on timing AF should be due around year anniversary of mmc/ Mother's Day. Hopefully it will be a better time than it was last year!

Not sure if anyone else is checking in but I hope everyone is doing well!
Have a good week!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Buttrfly - Thanks for asking. I am doing better, it's just something I have to accept. There are no symptoms for Strep B. We all carry bacteria in our digestive tract etc and about 20% of us have this bacteria. It doesn't do anything in adults but can be severe for young children. 

Hope you get your positive soon and glad you are sleeping!


----------



## MellyH

Buttrfly, glad you're sleeping well, and that would be a wonderful Mother's Day surprise!

I'm 10DPO now. No real symptoms to speak of. Boobs feel fine (just squeezed them to check :lol: ). Niggly cramps on and off but my experience in the last couple of months has been that that's normal in the second half of the TWW!


----------



## flou

Melly i have my fxd that this is your month.

buttrfly I hope you O soon and catch the egg. I'm on cd 10 and should O in about a week. I've had all my blood work done. I have an ultrasound booked for the 14th May and hopefully we will have another appointment with the FS after that and see where we go after that.

I hope everyone is well and had a good Easter for everyone who is celebrating. I am sure i have eaten my body weight in chocolate over the last few days!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Itsawonder I'm hoping for the best for you! Tough to not know what is going on with that, especially without symptoms.

Melly very close to testing! I have been following your board and all sounds good. How are you feeling?

Flou glad you have more testing coming up. Hopefully it isn't needed!

I've been annoyed because no positive opk yet and CD 17... Thought I would O earlier but my body has other plans. I woke up feeling bloated and my opk has gotten darker so let's hope it happens before the weekend. I was just hoping for a shorter cycle. Since I'm used to O on day 22 I guess any other day would be earlier!

How are you mrsduck...little girl show any signs of coming just yet? I can't believe that your due date is in 3 days!


----------



## highhopes2013

Yes I will start buying stuff now...I've had the 20 week scan and all is well with both bubs! Going to a baby show today so hopefully will pick up some deals.

FC for u melly, buttrfly and flou.

Mrsduck any news?

Itsawonder hope u r ok x


----------



## MrsDuck

Nope still no news, I really thought she'd be here before my due date, oh well hopefully not long to go now.

Highhopes fantastic news all is good with your babies, enjoy your baby event :) 

Buttrfly any sign of a positive opk yet?

Melly are you testing? 

I hope everyone else is well


----------



## flou

Mrs duck i hope your little girl makes an appearance soon!

highhopes have fun baby shopping!

Melly have you tested?

buttrfly has O shown up? My pain in the side is telling me I look to be O in the next couple of days. Me and the DH are managing to dtd quietly whilst at my parents!

Itsawonder how are you feeling?


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha flou I forgot you were at your parents, well done on managing to get jiggy ;)


----------



## MellyH

Argh, I got my period! No testing here :(


----------



## flou

:hugs: Melly sorry AF showed.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no melly I'm so sorry :(


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Highhopes how was baby show?

Mrsduck your due date is today...come on little girl!!

Good luck flou!

Melly sorry about AF. You have such a positive attitude and a regular cycle I know it will come for you soon!!

AFM no positive yet. Looks like probably will be usual CD 22 or 23. Frustrated on so many levels. CD 21 blood work tomorrow so when doc calls with results will speak with her. My cycle did not regulate and I was really hopeful for that. We have also had some BD issues again. DH and I are seriously considering IUI at this point because of the lack of control and frustration. Just not looking forward to all the hoops we would jump through before getting to .IUI ( more tests, consult etc)


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw buttrfly I'm so sorry, it's so tough ttc, all the added pressure, all the fun going out of dtd, I really hope this is your month x


----------



## ItsAWonder

Ah Buttrfly - sorry for the struggles. I really hope you get a happy surprise this month.

Melly - sorry AF showed. You do seem in good spirits though.

Mrs. Duck - due date!!! Hope she shows soon!

HH - so glad your scans went well. How was the baby show?

AFM - had our shower last night which was a blast. Luckily not too girly. It was co-ed, with tons of kids, beer, wine margaritas, (water for me) food and presents. Really just a good excuse to hang out with our friends. We got our bath tub, car seat, some clothes, nursery decorations, books etc. Mostly stuff for when the baby is a bit older which is nice. Even got the first bike helmet to fit a 1 or 2 year old! (We bike a lot here.) The dresser and crib will be here this week and the co-sleeper is assembled. Some diapers and laundry detergent are on their way as are some swaddlers etc. We have a few items of clothes to get through the first week and once we know if it's a boy or girl friends will drop off bags of hand-me-downs. I am starting to feel ready.

In 11 days I will be cleared to deliver at our local hospital. My doc has me taking it very easy until we hit that marker then I will be ready. I still hope to deliver around 39 weeks and if baby not here by 40+3 we will induce as my doctor has to leave town at that point. Don't really want to induce but I refuse to deliver with the other local doc.


----------



## MrsDuck

Itsawonder I'm glad you had a good shower, sounds like you are almost ready for he/she to arrive :)


----------



## MellyH

The shower sounds awesome, ItsAWonder, that's the sort of thing I'd like too, not too girly!!

MrsDuck, any signs of little miss wanting to meet the world??


----------



## MrsDuck

Just a quickie to let you know Ruby arrived yesterday morning and is absolutely gorgeous.

I hope you are all well and I'll update more once home :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Awwww happy birthday Ruby and congrats to you and your DH! Hope you are feeling well and can't wait to hear about it all!!


----------



## ItsAWonder

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Hope you are feeling well Mrs. Duck. Update us whenever you can and please at some point send a picture of lovely Ruby. Happy Birthday little lady!


----------



## MellyH

Hooooraaaaaay Ruby!!! Right on time. I can't wait to hear how it went. Congratulations MrsDuck, I'm so happy for you and your husband.


----------



## highhopes2013

Congratulations mrs duck and welcome to the world ruby!!!


----------



## highhopes2013

Itsawonder...your turn next!!!


----------



## ItsAWonder

highhopes2013 said:


> Itsawonder...your turn next!!!

Can't wait!! :happydance:


----------



## flou

Congratulations Mrs Duck and I hope both you and Ruby are well.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Mrsduck hope you, Ruby, and DH are doing well!!

Itsawonder sounds like a lovely shower! Your little one is so close to making an appearance ;)

I'm JUST starting to get very close to a positive opk so either today day 24 or day 25 for tomorrow...exhausting cycle way too long. Spoke with a nurse ( my doc of course is on vacation) who looked at my blood test and said levels are low but that is because I hadn't ovulated yet when I took the test. Doesn't look like clomid did anything so higher dose next round. I left a message for a specialist to make an appointment so at least that can be there just in case.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Buttrfly - sorry the Clomid didn't work this cycle but I hope the dosage is corrected for next month (if no BFP this month). Fingers crossed you and DH catch the egg!!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Buttrfly - any luck with your OPK?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Ugh still not positive but creeping up to one.. Below is this mornings. I ran out if wondfos because of all the testing! Have 2 more frer opks so if doesn't become positive by tomorrow morning I need to buy more :/
On a good note made a consult for fertility doc on may 23!
Thanks for asking :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ItsAWonder

Looks really close.... I hope you get a positive by tomorrow.

Can't wait to hear how things go on the 23rd! Hope you get your answers and placed on the right path. Of course, as always, I hope you get a BFP before then :)


----------



## flou

Buttrfly sorry the clomid doesn't seem to be working as you would have hoped but it does look like its nearly a positive so go get that egg! I hope you get that bfp. And if not good luck with the FS!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Flou where are you in your cycle.. Did you O last week from what I remember?


----------



## flou

I'm in the tww now, about 4/5 dpo. So about 10 days until AF or bfp. Which will also coincide with my u/s scan. They haven't said it needs to be done at a particular part of my cycle so I am hoping if AF has started they can still see anything that they might possibly see.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Eeeeek ladies do you feel this is positive? Trying to figure out if the test line has a tiny bit more to go ( I'm over analyzing) . Have to figure out whether I should buy OPKs while out or call it a day ( that was my last!). Last nights was much lighter so I didn't expect this.
Thanks in advance!

Good luck flou! As always thanks for the support itsawonder. Hope you are feeling well.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ItsAWonder

Flou - good luck!!!

Buttrfly - looks like a positive to me. :)


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Leslie, doesn't look quite there... I'd either just BD daily/EOD until temps rise or buy more opks.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks ladies...annoying thing is that it's lighter around 5pm. That is what happened last night too and then bam this morning. Not sure what it all means.
Callmeal I don't temp. How are you doing?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CallMeAL1982

It's possible you had a really short surge; more likely that your FMU was just really concentrated. 

I've been pretty crappy, had a 119 day cycle, took provera, had 21 day cycle in femara, now on day 20 of my second femara cycle with no o in sight. Feel really hopeless, been really depressed, would have been due next Saturday, right before Mother's Day.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I hardly drank anything during the day and held my pee so not sure. I don't know how to judge these anymore because they are so all over the place. Guess if it is light again tomorrow morning I will count today as positive. Any suggestions for OPKs ? Want to stop being so frustrated over it.

So very sorry about your confusing cycles :( it really isn't fair. I hope you get back on track soon.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

:hugs: Oh and also sorry about your due date. Mother's Day us hard enough in general. My anniversary of mc is around Mother's Day also.


----------



## flou

:hugs: callmeal. Sorry you are going through a tough time. Anniversaries are always difficult. Thinking of you.

Sorry buttrfly I've never used opks so can't help you there. Have you thought about trying temping?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Flou can't temp because I get up so many times during the night. I have thought of getting digital OPKs but they are so expensive. If I didn't have such crazy cycles I wouldn't bother with these things. If I have the specialist appt I am gonna talk to them about it because I know a friend who goes to them and they recommended she not do OPKs because they aren't always accurate, especially for her.

Definitely positive today!! Seems like morning is best and afternoon doesn't work well with my body. I had a 16 day LP last time but it's possible I was off with the exact date of positive maybe. 14 days would out me at a 41 day cycle :/

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend and is doing well!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsDuck

Callmeal and buttrfly I'm so sorry about your edd anniversary, those dates are so tough :( 

Buttrfly sorry the clomid didn't do anything this cycle but I'm hoping you catch the eggy anyway :) that opk looks positive to me, maybe bd tonight and in 2 days again just o cover your bases :) 

Flou :dust: I can't wait for you to test :) 

Afm ruby arrived without warning, I went to bed and was then woken at 12.30am with griping pains and I had loose poo, 15 mins later it happened again and then again 6 minutes later, then the contractions continued to be 6 mins apart so we called the hospital who said to go in to get checked over, by the time we got there which his about 10 mins later I was taken straight to delivery and ruby arrived at 7.49am :) 

I'm on the ipad at the moment, I'll post a pic of her later from the PC :)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Callme - sorry you are going through a tough time. Hope you find some solace.

Buttrfly - yeah positive!! Fingers crossed you caught that egg!

Mrs. Duck - what a great labor story; thank you for sharing. So happy for you and your family and hope you are feeling well.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Congrats mrsduck! Can't wait to see pictures. Sounds like you had a great birth with Ruby. How are you and DH doing with her arrival?

Thanks itsawonder. How are you feeling? You are so close! 30 day mark

AFM I hate to repeat the ongoing saga but unfortunately after positive yesterday morning DH and I could not BD at night. We tried three times, didn't work , and we ended up just getting pissed off. The other times we had difficulty was not during fertile time so at least that is good but it seemed that yesterday would have been most important. We will try again tonight and see.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Buttrfly - sorry things didn't work out the way you had hoped. I always ovulated the day after my last positive OPK so you are still in the game.

I actually feel like crap today. I don't really know what's going on but starting yesterday I just feel "off". Although I have been trying to put it into words it's impossible. Maybe the baby dropped, maybe I am just tired. I was up until 2:30 unable to sleep and back up by 5:30. My insides feel kind of hollow. Who knows. Today I am home from work just getting chores done. Luckily I finish training my replacement on Wed. so she can start picking up some of my hours.

On Wed I will be 36 weeks and cleared to deliver locally. If I deliver before then I get flown to the city. Not that I think labor is near but with this "off" feeling I just keep wishing Wed. would come.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Unfortunately itsawonder the game isn't working well for us. BD didn't work again...we are throwing in the towel for the month , too much stress. If it isn't enough we have the appointment on the 23rd. My Gyno still hadn't even called with blood test results which angers me. Sometimes I feel like if I'm not pregnant they don't care.
So sorry you have that "off" feeling. How are you feeling today? Hope it gets better for you. Would you be happy if labor came very soon?


----------



## ItsAWonder

Sorry to hear things did not work out and that your Gyno is not being supporting. I also feel like docs tend to give more time to those who are pregnant when it's those who are not who need the most support. I hope next month works out better.

I do feel a whole lot better today and made it to work :). Although I would love to deliver now I doubt I will go early with a first baby. More than anything I want the baby to come when he/she is ready and 38 weeks or more is best. I have been meditating on May 28th which is 39 weeks - we'll see if anything comes of that.....


----------



## MrsDuck

Buttrfly I'm so sorry things didn't work out this month, although I thought we had missed my egg the month we conceived so you still have a chance :) 

Itsawonder, you are so close now, the end in sight was the worst part for me, I was so uncomfortable I just wanted to go into labour and having my inlaws staying with us really didn't help. Your little one will soon be here yay

A picture of Ruby with Duck :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC01976 - Copy.JPG
File size: 88.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ItsAWonder

Mrs. Duck - she's perfect!!! Absolutely beautiful. Congratulations again!


----------



## flou

Mrs duck ruby is beautiful!

itsawonder i hope you feel better soon. Soon you will have your little one too.

Buttrfly :hugs: sorry you are going through a tough time. Hopefully you have done enough to be in with a chance. I find the one thing docs aren't good at doing is providing people with the emotional support of coping with lttc/mc/infertility. I hope you get some answers soon.

Melly how are you? Where are you in your cycle?

highhopes how are you feeling?

AFM I'm cd 25 and about 8dpo. I've had strange dull cramping (mainly on one side) and some dark brown discharge which is strange for me this early before AF. I would love to think its IB but I have been under so much stress at work that I think it could be that. Got my scan next week and hopefully should have another appointment with the FS soon.


----------



## MrsDuck

Flou I don't want to get your hopes up but that sounds really good, I've got everything crossed for you :dust:


----------



## ItsAWonder

Thanks Flou- and I am with Mrs. Duck - this does sound promising. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## flou

I hope it is a positive sign but it could be stress or even if it is IB doesn't mean its successful. I'm still getting brown discharge today at 9dpo its lighter tho and more watery.


----------



## highhopes2013

Mrs duck ruby is just gorgeous! How does it feel to be a mummy?

Itsawonder not long to go hang in there. Hope you feel better soon.

Buttrfly flou and melly hope u r all ok. Sorry it didn't work out this month flou and buttrfly. TTC is so stressful! Me and DH kept cracking under the pressure and then once we started down the ivf route we stopped bd coz it had become such a chore. Can't wait to get back to it now though...pregnancy hormones are making me feel rather in the mood!


----------



## MellyH

Hehehe, hooray for pregnancy hormones ;) 

MrsDuck, she's beautiful, look at those eyes.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Went to the docs yesterday for a check-up. Baby is still small but he/she has been the entire pregnancy. Was sent to have a growth scan to check for IUGR. Don't know when I will get the results. The u/s tech said that both sides of the baby look even and all looks normal. Just measuring about 34 weeks instead of 36 (due date is still accurate), and about 5 1/2 lbs so not too far off. Also, living at high elevation for some reason leads to small babies so she thinks all looks good - even though she can't really diagnose anything. I will hear back from the radiologist and my doctor sometime next week. I will probably call on Monday just to see.

In reality a small baby is not a bad thing as I am only 5'1" and have very narrow hips. Still a little nerve wracking.....

My doc said he is not worried he just wants to know if he should monitor me more closely in the coming weeks or induce me early. Since he sees growth every week he doesn't seem concerned.


----------



## MellyH

Well I'm glad they're keeping an eye on it.


----------



## flou

Itsawonder I'm glad your little one looks good. I hope you deliver a healthy little one soon.

AFM the brown spotting got lighter and lighter and today at 11dpo its all gone just a little bit of clear discharge. AF still isn't due until Monday or Tuesday so I will wait and see.


----------



## MrsDuck

Highhopes, we can't stop looking at her and she's just so good we've been so lucky, she's so laid back, she breast feeds like a dream and we are having to wake her up every 4 hours because she takes after mummy and likes her bed haha. I bet you can't wait to have your little munchkins in your arms :) 

Melly I hope the tww goes quickly for you :)

Flou I've got all my fingers and toes crossed for you, I really hope it's a :bfp: 

Well my poor girl had got a sore toe, it looks like an in growing toe nail and it has gone a bit pussy so am waiting on the midwives visit. She doesn't seem bothered by it but we weren't sure what to do about it??


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Mrsduck Ruby is beautiful! Congrats and so glad you and DH are having an easy time. Hope it continues :) thanks for the hope!
Sorry about the sore toe but I guess Ruby isn't bothered but always good to get checked.

Highhopes if me and DH do IUI or something like that I am sure bd will take a back seat. It really is much pressure. I hope to get back to fun BD soon! How are you feeling? Are you getting some bd in now? I know you were being careful before.

Itsawonder glad that things look normal and they are keeping an eye on it. Keep us updated and we are thinking of you! 

Melly I read your journal and seems as though you have such a great chance this month! Hopefully this is it

Flou your symptoms sound so promising! Here's hoping for you also! We need these BFPs to roll in!

AFM about 6 dpo and I would have sworn I was pregnant if I didn't know how late I ovulated. I was told by someone that after clomid I would feel pregnancy symptoms until AF and it started very early on like 1 dpo. I may test tomorrow since I have cheap tests and it is Mother's Day in the US. How great would it be for a BFP on huh at day..not really thinking it will happen but will try anyway.
Happy Mother's Day to all who celebrate...we are all mommies here :hugs:


----------



## MellyH

Buttrfy, that would be awesome to get a BFP on Mother's Day!! What are the 'pregnancy' symptoms that Clomid gives you?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Exhaustion, feeling kind out of it ( when I get hormonal I tend to get like that), slight cramping in what I think is the right area, more rapid heartbeat. I can come up with other reasons for them all of course but just wishful thinking :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Happy Mother's Day ladies...for mrsduck with her little girl, expectant mothers, Angel mothers, and ttcers. It will only be a matter of time before we are all blessed. Thinking of you all <3


----------



## MrsDuck

Happy Mother's Day ladies, I hope we are all holding our little ones in our arms this time next year :)

Did you test today buttrfly or flou? 

We must be due our next wave of bfp's, come on lines we want to see you :) 

Itsawonder I'm glad they are keeping an eye on baby's weight, and glad all is ok, not long to go now :) 

Ruby's toe thankfully looks much better today, hopefully it continues to scab well and she doesn't need antibiotics :)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Happy Mother's Day everyone!! Thinking of you all today.

Flou and Buttrfly - any tests today? Good luck when you do!

HH - How are you feeling today?

Melly - How is the TWW going?


----------



## MellyH

Happy Mother's Day, all. :D

The TWW is going slowly! Good thing I'm busy though. :lol:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Mrsduck glad Ruby is doing better! Happy first Mother's Day to you!

How are you doing itsawonder?

Come on BFP for melly and flou. Flou I know you said mom or tues AF would be due..are you testing?

I did test yesterday and it was bfn but it was also 7 dpo lol. TWW is dragging!


----------



## MrsDuck

I can't wait for the next :bfp: good luck everyone :)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Popped in to see if there were any testers today. Good luck ladies!!!

Just got off the phone with my doctor - not great news, not terrible news. The baby is small but is also proportionate. They need to keep a closer eye on me. This Thursday I will have an u/s with my doctor to check breathing rates, activity etc. The following Thursday I will have a comparison growth scan to make sure the baby is growing. If anything looks out of the ordinary at any point they will induce me. Although they are not officially calling it IUGR, it's what they are concerned about. If I attempt a vaginal delivery and the baby is still small, should the heart rate decrease with contractions, they will do an emergency c-section.

The most important thing is that my baby is safe - however he or she comes out - but it's still a lot to take in at the moment.

Unfortunately we do not have a NICU at our hospital. If the baby is struggling in any way after delivery they send the baby to a hospital 4+ hours away. The mom only gets to go if she is stable and there is enough room on the helicopter or jet which usually is not the case. The father can then drive there. I know I shouldn't worry about that unless I have to but I am easily scared these days.

Luckily my boss will not be in until late today b/c I can't really seem to focus to get any work done. Going to try to take it easy the next few days and eat lots of food to keep weight on me and hopefully on the baby.


----------



## MellyH

That is certainly a lot. I'm really glad they're keeping a good eye on you, I feel like the worst outcomes for IUGR is when it's a surprise and they're not ready for it. That said, I don't know much about it, I hope baby keeps growing and you have a hassle-free vaginal birth and get to keep baby with you!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Thanks Melly - I keep trying to remind myself that I live at 9,000 ft. High elevation equates to small babies. Most likely my baby is fine and just small. I had a huge lunch just in case though. Try to fatten this kid up a bit - get those nutrients to pass through!


----------



## highhopes2013

Itsawonder I hope you are ok. Try to stay positive...sounds like they will monitor you and the baby closely. Every step is a worry isn't it? I haven't been able to relax at all with this pregnancy after the mc last time, keep expecting it to go wrong!

Mrsduck glad to hear Ruby's toe is on the mend!

C'mon bfps! FC for all the TTC ladies xx

I'm feeling ok. Started feeling kicks every day now. It's magical!


----------



## MrsDuck

Itsawonder I hope you are ok, I'm glad you and baby are being closely monitored and I'm sure all will be fine :) 

Highhopes it's the best feeling isn't it, I do miss my bump and all all the kicks and movements

Any testers yet?


----------



## MellyH

Buttrfly, did you test again? Now it's 9DPO for you!!!

I'm 7DPO here. Six days until my period is due. I swear to god, I feel so optimistic! I don't know why! Last night I dreamt I was in hospital just having given birth and I was doing the math in my head "But it's May! I can't have had a baby yet, I only got my implant out four months ago! Is the baby premature? No?? Maybe the implant stopped working?!".


----------



## flou

Hi ladies AF arrived on time unfortunately on Monday. I did have my u/s scan today and all looks normal.

Itsawonder I hope you are ok and however your little one comes into the world as long as it is safe and your baby is healthy you have nothing to worry about.

Melly and buttrfly fxd for bfps!


----------



## MellyH

Big hugs flou. :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Your symptoms were so good flou, I'm so sorry af came :(


----------



## ItsAWonder

Flou - so sorry AF came. I am sure it's bitter sweet that your u/s is okay as well. I know when I had mine part of me wanted to know everything was alright and part of me wanted to know there was a reason for what had happened. How are you feeling?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Itsawonder what is iugr? So very sorry for all the anxiety dealing with this. I'm glad they are following you close. Good luck on today's scan and keep us updated <3

Highhopes it must be amazing to feel kicks :) glad you are feeling well

Flou so very sorry about AF:( she really is terrible. Hope you get answers soon

Melly we are close in cycle! I am 11 dpo today. Good luck to you!

Mrsduck hope you and Ruby are doing well!


I also had a dream last night that i had a positive so decided to test again..bfn unfortunately. Will wait until Saturday now. I do realize I had a 16 day LP last month though


----------



## MellyH

You're not out yet, Buttrfly. :)

IUGR - in-utero growth... reduction? restriction? It's where the baby doesn't grow as much in the womb as they'd like.


----------



## MrsDuck

Buttrfly sorry about the bfn but like melly says you're not out yet :) 

Come on :bfp:


----------



## flou

ItsAWonder said:


> Flou - so sorry AF came. I am sure it's bitter sweet that your u/s is okay as well. I know when I had mine part of me wanted to know everything was alright and part of me wanted to know there was a reason for what had happened. How are you feeling?

I know exactly what you mean. I even said to DH that I wasn't sure which I was more worried about them finding something or finding nothing. All of the tests show my fertility is good and I don't seem to have anything wrong anatomically, DH had an SA (this was a while ago before our first bfp but we have conceived twice since then) all was ok so why does it take us a while to conceive and then mc. My two losses could be down to chance and just bad luck but I'm just finding it frustrating. However, i do think that I am pleased there doesn't seem to be anything wrong as at the mo we have no reason why we shouldn't be able to have a little one of our own.


----------



## flou

Sorry for the bfn buttrfly you are not out yet.

fxd Melly for a bfp!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Sorry for the bfn Butterfly but you are still early. Fingers crossed for you and Melly.

IUGR - Inter Uterine Growth ******ation (although I call it Restriction). Looks like I don't have this as typically the head will measure on schedule and everything else will measure behind - so that's good news. The head is measuring 34 weeks, the body 33 weeks and the legs 36 weeks. He asked if long legs run in my family but we are all very short people. So the baby not completely symmetrical but not in a scary way. I do have SGA - Small Gestational Age but my belly is 1cm bigger than last week which is also good. The biggest concern is the baby's ability to "breathe" but we saw our little one breathing away on the scan today. Smooth and Steady. Overall things did look good.

From now on I will see the doctor every Monday and Thurs. My amniotic fluid is a bit low but it has not decreased since last week. I will have another u/s with him on Monday and another growth scan on Monday. If the amniotic fluid reduces or the baby does not grow he will induce me sometime next week. If things look good he will hopefully let me go another week. Basically, at every doctor's appointment, I have to be ready to be admitted to the hospital. 

Soon we will know boy or girl!!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Flou - that does seem so frustrating. After having my test I was able to relax a bit and I think that is what helped me get pregnant - but who really knows. I hope it works for you.


----------



## MrsDuck

Itsawonder that all sounds scary but you are full term so safe for little one to arrive at any time, I'm glad you are being closely monitored, I'm so excited for you to have your baby in your arms very soon :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Itsawonder it is so anxiety provoking not knowing but so glad, like mrsduck said, that you sr being closely monitored. Keep us updated and we are always thinking of you! If you had to guess would you say boy or girl? :)

Bfn this morning 13 dpo. If I'm going with the 16 LP from last month it's still early. And 6 days until first consult appointment. I am ok either way, I have to be.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Buttrfly - sorry about your bfn but I am glad to see you have such a positive attitude.

Thanks for the kind words. If I had to guess I would say girl... :) I will be really surprised if it's a boy actually but will be very happy either way.


----------



## MellyH

Do you have both names picked out, just in case? I'm glad things are still looking good for baby Wonder. I'll be tuning on on Mondays and Thursdays to see if you've returned from your appointment. ;)

Buttrfly, keep on hoping, keep on hoping!

10DPO here. Period is due in three days!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Butterfly and melly I've still got everything crossed for you both this month, I didn't get a hint of a line til 14dpo :) 

Itsawonder do you have a bump pic you are willing to share so that we can have a guess?


----------



## ItsAWonder

Melly and Buttrfly - thinking of you both and wishing you tons of luck! I'll keep my eye on this post for updates.

Melly - we do have names. We knew the girls name before this baby was conceived and the boys name we went back and forth on. In the end there was only one that we agreed on. All will be revealed soon.....

Mrs. Duck - I don't have any bump pics. We took one a while back but I am not sure where DH saved it. After the losses I was a bit paranoid about having pictures. I have been carrying low this whole pregnancy and have dropped more lately as I get near my date.

Carrying low = boy (have that)
linea nigra above belly button = girl (have that)
No morning sickness = boy (check)
big boobs = girl (double check)

Basically I am a 50/50 mix!

How's Mommyhood??

Everyone else - how are you doing?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Itsawonder good you've picked out both names...I guess even with a gender scan most should do so just in case! Look forward to knowing the outcome :) how are you feeling? You have a scan today?

Melly how's it going?

Mrsduck how is Ruby and how are you and your DH doing?

Hope everyone else is doing well!

Bfn again yesterday . Gonna test again tomorrow if no AF but I think she should be due tomorrow. Cramps started a couple days ago blehb


----------



## ItsAWonder

Waiting for confirmation but all looks good. Baby gained .5 lbs in 10 days and is measuring the same head to toe! No induction this week :)


----------



## MellyH

Thanks for keeping us updated, IAW! Grow baby, grow!

I'm 12DPO, period is due today or tomorrow. I'm crampy. I'm refusing to go to the bathroom unless it's a medical emergency. :lol:


----------



## MrsDuck

That's great news itsawonder :) whoo hoo

Melly I'm hoping its good news :) 

Ruby is now starting to have more awake time which is great but she also wants to be constantly cuddled or suckled, I swear my boobs will be down to my knees before she's weaned haha


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Itsawonder glad things look good and hope it continues! Do they have an induction date?

That's funny mrsduck haha...hope you are enjoying that feeling :)

Highhopes, melly, flou how are you ladies?

Bfn for me today at 16 dpo. I just want AF to show so I can move on and at least be able to tell the specialist what's happening. This cycle is longest I have ever had.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Thanks ladies. No induction date yet. Right now my cervix is high, hard and posterior so most likely I would not react to induction and would end up in c-section. If my body changes it will probably be next Thursday. If the baby is doing well and I need more time then the following week which will be my due date. Still hoping for labor to start on its own though!

Mrs. Duck - I have never before thought of plastic surgery but a boob lift has crossed my mind lately... not serious but fun to think about :)

Buttrfly - sorry about the bfn. You deserve to see that second line. What is the next step from here with the specialist?

Melly - how are things looking today? Still holding your pee??? I would think by now that would be a medical emergency.


----------



## MellyH

Ah well, period arrived today! Getting your period is when you're hormonally least prepared for getting your period, emotionally. If that makes sense. :lol: It's like, let's take that day when you're on the edge of crying anyway, and also bleeding and cramping, and let's also make it REALLY BAD NEWS. :lol:


----------



## highhopes2013

Sorry I haven't been posting as much, getting so big that I'm uncomfortable most evenings so just end up lying on the sofa all evening. I'm 24 weeks today yay! Had a light bleed so they scanned me and the babies are fine.

Itsawonder hope all is going ok with you...not long now! How exciting!

Sorry for the bfn/AF showing up melly and buttrfly. FC for next month.

Flou how r u?

Mrsduck sounds like you are having a great time with ruby! How does it feel to be a mummy? It's crazy bit I still can't believe that I'm actually going to be a mum! Xx


----------



## MellyH

Hooray for 24 weeks, HH. I'm sure you are uncomfortable. Lying on the couch of an evening is where I get my best quality BnB time in though, to be fair ;)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Glad the babies are ok HH. Sorry you are so uncomfortable already. Carrying twins must be a challenge for your body. Hope you get a reprieve soon and thanks for the update!


----------



## highhopes2013

They were kicking and punching like mad from 3-5am! I'm so tired!!! I suppose it is good practise for when they arrive and I dont get to sleep!


----------



## flou

Mrs duck i hope you and ruby are well

itsawonder i hope you are well and I hope your little one arrives safely soon.

highhopes I'm sorry you are feeling uncomfortable but it must be lovely to feel them kicking and squirming.

Melly sorry AF showed. And yes you are right about the timing :hugs:

buttrfly sorry about the bfn. I hope you see a bfp soon.

AFM im starting to feel dull O pain. I will probably O at the start of next week so i have everything crossed to hopefully catch that egg.


----------



## MellyH

Ooooh yay for feeling ovulation pain! Such a handy sign.


----------



## flou

I feel it fairly early on and it normally gets slightly more painful up to the point I O. My bbs get slightly tender and ewcm. My body is quite good at telling me my fertile time. Just need to catch and get it to stick!


----------



## MrsDuck

Melly I'm sorry af showed :( that witch needs to go away on holiday for a few months so you can all get your bfp's :) 

Flou keep :sex: come on spermies :) 

Highhopes sorry you are so uncomfortable :( how many weeks are they going to allow you to go to? I'm glad all is good with you and babies :)

Buttrfly any sign of a bfp?

Itsawonder any developments? I'm going for a boy for you, I can't wait to find out if I'm right :)


----------



## MellyH

It's Thursday - any updates, ItsAWonder??


----------



## ItsAWonder

Hi ladies.

Melly, sorry AF got you again.

Flou - catch that egg!!!!!

Just got back from the doc's. All looks good today. Baby is breathing well, etc and my amniotic fluid is holding. 

Looks like next week is THE week! I still hate the idea of induction but am so excited to meet my baby. I am going to see the doctor on Monday to determine what day we will induce. Since the beginning of the pregnancy I had a feeling I would deliver on May 28 so I may see if we can start that day, Wed. 

In the meantime, the baby has dropped a bit and my cervix has started to open. Hopefully my body keeps heading in that direction so the induction will be more likely to work.

Will keep you all posted!


----------



## MellyH

Glad to hear bubs is doing well. Next week!!!! *squeals* You'll get to meet him/her so soon.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks itsawonder! Specialist will do blood tests for DH and I and do an initial consult. Will also schedule for more tests (hsg and another one I don't remember) and come up with a plan. 
Crazy that next week is the week :) may 28 is my parents anniversary! Will be thinking of you and your baby. And you will finally get to see boy or girl !:D is everything all set at home?

Highhopes sorry about the pain/ uncomfortable feelings...I agree with flou I bet it is lovely to feel them :) any appointments coming up for you? Have you been buying things for the babies?

Flou good luck! Agree with melly great that you get that indication. Hope you are feeling well.

Good luck this cycle melly!

Mrsduck how are you and Ruby?
And unfortunately no I'm still in limbo with negative on 18 dpo. RE consult tomorrow, yay!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

So AF is finally arriving for me..not day one but almost there. 
Hope no one minds but I am going to give a story book play by play on my appointment! I should have done this sooner. I really liked the RE I saw..she gave me much hope. The SA was explained as not as bad as it seemed as she showed us how to divide the different numbers together to get the end result of what they look at. She did an ultrasound and confirmed I am at the start of AF. I have a cyst, probably from clomid, which she says is normal from the medication and not a problem. Took blood work from DH and I including genetic testing. I'm going to do an hsg soon, probably the week after this coming week ( depending on when my cycle actually starts). She said don't count days as spotting as day one and I will call them Tuesday to let them know what day I am on and to schedule the procedure. After this and the blood results come back I will have a follow up to discuss a plan. IUI seems to be where we will go, but I guess we will see. We haven't discussed medications just yet. Looks like because all testing/ procedures are done in a specialist office I only pay my $50 specialist co pay for whatever they do...such a relief financial wise. They cover 9 iuis. If we ever had to look at IVF unfortunately not covered at all. Hopefully not needed. She does not feel I should continue to do OPKs because she feels it is stressful, not always accurate, and she wants me to put that into their hands to figure out when I ovulate. She did recommend mineral oil for a lubricant but doesn't think we will need to worry much longer and fertility friendly lube ( which is why I believe IUI is the route she is thinking). She was knowledgable and empathetic. We have a team of the doctor, nurse, financial person, and type of patient advocate. We can email or call when needed with questions. DH thought it was too good to be true money wise and I am not sure if he is a believer because he doesn't know much about this stuff but I will convert him! He's on board either way.
I am happy so far and hope my cycle will be short next month so we can get moving to the real deal ;). I had wished that we could conceive and a bean would stick naturally but that is not in the stars for us now.
My next move is talking to my supervisor because with follow ups and procedures I will be taking off time and I don't want her to think its something it's not.
Phew sorry for the storybook. 
Hope everyone is doing well and doesn't mind my blabbing :D


----------



## ItsAWonder

Not blabbing and thanks for sharing. I cannot believe you are able to get 9 IUI's for a $50 co-pay. That's amazing! It sounds like you have a knowledgeable and attentive team working with you and chances are that this will work. Please keep us posted and good luck talking to your boss. I am sure she will understand.

Just an FYI - I have two fibroids and some cysts, the cysts are mostly on my cervix, and they have not caused any problems nor have they grown with this pregnancy.


----------



## MrsDuck

Buttrfly not babbling at all, thanks for sharing and I'm really excited for you. I know it's not the way you wanted things to happen but the team sounds fantastic and I'm sure we will be seeing your beautiful :bfp: very soon. Please keep us posted xx

Itsawonder sorry about the fibroids and cysts but I'm glad they aren't causing you any problems and I'm really pleased everything is good with baby. the 28th May is my anniversary too. Not long til baby's arrival, I bet you are excited :)


----------



## flou

Itsawonder I am glad everything seems to be going well and I am so excited for you about the coming week!

buttrfly it definitely sounds as if your making progress towards getting your little one. Thank you for sharing what's going on with you. Hopefully you will get your bfp soon!

AFM O is definitely getting closer. Just hoping to catch the egg. I'm also hoping my next appointment with the FS comes through soon. I've had all the tests they wanted me to do and I want to find out what the next step is.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Good luck Flou!


----------



## MrsDuck

I've got everything crossed for you flou :)


----------



## MellyH

Fingers crossed flou!

I'm CD6, gearing up for some concerted daily sex sessions starting in a few days! We're going to be traveling but hopefully we can fit it all in!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Itsawonder DH still doesn't believe the financials will come out as they say but I am hoping. For once insurance would be on our side! Count down until your little one is here...you must be so excited!

Thank you mrsduck and flou I appreciate the support! 
Mrsduck How are you and Alice doing?

Flou yay for O. Crossing my fingers for you! Did you have to do an hsg as well? Do you know what the the plan with the specialist would be? What are you waiting for to get the appointment?

Good luck melly!


----------



## flou

I haven't had an hsg. Just the scan and blood tests so waiting to hear from the FS as to where we go from here. They did mention DH having another SA so maybe they will ask for that. So far all tests have come back good so just eager to know where we go next.

Good luck Melly. I hope this is your month!

I think O may have happened today, a couple of days early. Going to get some more bd in just in case as im just going by the pain. It was quite painful this month. My cat climbed over me and stepped on the area where my right ovary is and that hurt!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Flou - hope you caught the egg! Keep us posted!!

Looks like Thursday is my day if I don't go into natural labor before then. Woke up yesterday with a very sore throat - there is a bad head cold going around town - so hope that doesn't turn into anything. Just trying to drink tons of fluids. If, come Thursday, I am sick we may postpone until next week so hoping nothing comes of this.


----------



## MellyH

Argh, I woke up with a sore throat and a cold as well, I hope you can shake yours off. And THURSDAY!!! Oh em gee how exciting. :D


----------



## flou

Good luck for Thursday itsawonder!


----------



## highhopes2013

Itsawonder omg that is so exciting! Two days to go! 

Flou it's great that the tests all came back positive. It's also great that you are having them done...I know if I hadn't gone for the tests I probably wouldn't be pregnant now as we needed ivf with icsi. It's not an easy process going for all those tests but it's fab that you are taking control x

Buttrfly sounds like you are on a similar journey to what I did a couple of years ago. I'm sure it will lead to a bfp one way or another, whether it's iui or clomid or ivf or whatever. Try to stay positive...I felt very sad to begin with because I wasn't able to get a natural bfp but I found that once you get the bfp it really doesn't matter how you got there x

Mrsduck I hope ruby is doing well. And you too Ofcourse!

Melly good luck TTC

AFM I've made it past v day thank goodness! The worrying never really stops but I am starting to feel a lot more excited now! We've starting buying stuff for the babies and it suddenly feels very real! Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Good luck for Thursday itsawonder :happydance:

Highhopes yay for v day, ooh what have you been buying? 

Melly good luck with all the :sex: 

It's my wedding anniversary tomorrow and me and hubby are going out for afternoon tea, hopefully if I feed ruby before we go she won't scream while we are out, I don't want to bf in public if I can help it although after I've done it a few times I'm sure I'll just lollop the boob out and get on with it haha


----------



## ItsAWonder

Happy almost anniversary Mrs. Duck!! I hope Ruby gives you some quiet time as well.

HH - Congrats on V-Day! I'm also curious as to what you have been buying.

AFM - just resting as much as I can until Thursday. Was going to try to kick start labor w/ sex, certain foods etc. but my poor little cat has other plans for us. When we got home from the doctor yesterday she could not walk and has unfortunately gone into complete kidney failure. I don't want to go into labor early b/c we need to take care of her. She is with the vet for 24 hours getting fluids to try to kick start her kidneys. If it works a friend will stay at the house while I am in labor. If it doesn't we will have to put her down tomorrow. Not really the way I want to feel for Thursday but just hoping she pulls through. Either way, she can't live like she has since yesterday. Poor thing couldn't get to the bathroom and wet the bed while we were sleeping and she won't eat or drink. :(


----------



## snowbabies79

MrsDuck said:


> After 2 losses and a period of wtt due to health reasons, I've just been given the ok to start ttc again. I'm over 30 and am still trying for my first rainbow baby.
> 
> Anyone else over 30 and trying for their first?

I am new to these kinds of forums. Been TTC for several years with MC 6/16/11. Wondering how you were so successful?


----------



## MellyH

ItsAWonder, I'm so sorry to hear about your cat, I hope she just needs the jump start and she's doing well tomorrow. It's so hard to lose a beloved family pet. :(


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Flou I hope they call you soon to follow up with specialist! Maybe call and but them ?;) good luck this month! So great that your body signals you for O!

Itsawonder one more day!! Good luck and can't wait to hear about it! Thinking of you. Hope you are feeling well
So sorry to hear about your cat. :( Hoping that things work out with her and the vet.

Melly hope you are feeling better, good luck!

Highhopes thanks for the encouragement. I've been feeling better since the appointment but also scared. What will be will be I have to keep telling myself. Yay for v day and things feeling real :D little over 3 months to go! When is your 

Mrsduck happy anniversary!! Hope you are enjoying with DH and Ruby !

Snowbabies sorry for your loss and good luck to you.

AFM I am convinced AF hates me and wants to make me miserable. Please leave me soon ( this month or many months!). I have to fix my ticker...cd 1 was Monday. I was able to confirm this was nurse and hsg is scheduled for Monday. Any suggestions on hsg for ladies who have had this? She said thyroid and prolactin levels came back and so far so good. Follow up appointment June 17 to figure out the plan for next cycle! I told my supervisor quick yesterday when she was running to a meeting. I felt kind of dumb, I tend to get emotional and nervous talking about it with certain people and I know you could hear it in my voice. She was supportive though and doesn't have a problem with me changing hours as needed.
Trying to figure out what to do this month...I can't find mineral oil for lube so wondering if I should just press my luck and use my normal lube and hope for the best, either way after this month it will be out of our hands.


----------



## MellyH

MrsDuck, happy anniversary :D Enjoy your first one as parents!! Your marriage will never be the same, but I'm sure your husband will show you he's capable of such amazing things as a father!

ItsAWonder, how is your cat today

Buttrfly, sorry about the rough time. Big gentle hugs!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Well - we may have a miracle kitty on our hands. It turns out that she is not in kidney failure so it may be heart disease, the tests won't be back for a couple of days. Either way, she ate this morning and will use the litter if we put her in it. She is also regaining her balance and is meowing at us again. I don't know if she will maintain her strength but we are hoping so. A few friends will check on her while we are in the hospital and one will spend the nights here to help her get to the bathroom.

Feeling much better about leaving tomorrow!

Buttrfly - so sorry that your AF is this bad. I do hope she leaves for many months! Can you find a mineral oil based lubricant online? Personally, I would stay away from the regular ones. Give yourself every chance that you can.


----------



## MellyH

Ah, sounds like you have some wonderful friends, ItsAWonder! I'm so glad to hear she's perked up. :D


----------



## flou

Happy anniversary Mrs Duck! I hope you had a great day!

Itsawonder good luck for tomorrow and I am glad your cat is getting better.

:hugs: buttrfly. Sorry you are going through a tough time but it will all be worth it when you get to hold your little one. I've never had an hsg so don't have much advice but I have heard of people taking paracetamol or ibuprofen as you can get AF like cramps after. I hope you get good results from the hsg.

Melly good luck this cycle!

highhopes congrats on reaching v day. I'm so excited for you - won't be long now!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Mrs. Duck - Happy Anniversary!!!!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Good luck for tomorrow itsawonder!!


----------



## highhopes2013

Mrs duck happy anniversary!

Itsawonder thinking of you today. Hope all goes as smoothly as possible! Your cat sounds like a fighter, glad he/she is eating again.

Buttrfly I've had a hsg. It isn't too bad. You get clamped open and they fill you up with a dye and watch to see if your tubes get filled or whether there are any blockages. It is a bit uncomfortable and you feel some pressure down below but it is bearable. By far the worst bit for me was when the dye all came flooding out at the end and then the nurse wiped me off down there. It will be just fine though, don't worry. Apparently for some people once they've had a hsg they get pregnant as it clears up any minor blockages etc. sadly wasn't the case for me but that's what everyone including my doctor told me at the time.

So far we have bought: two car seats, double buggy, wardrobes x 2, drawer units x 2 (one each for as they get older!) cotbeds, mattresses, sheets, curtains, duvet covers and pillow covers (even though we don't need them till babies are a year old, found some nice ones), blankets. Still to buy: Moses baskets, steriliser and bottles, clothes, nappies etc...all the fun stuff! Buying two of everything is costing so much!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

snowbabies79 said:


> MrsDuck said:
> 
> 
> After 2 losses and a period of wtt due to health reasons, I've just been given the ok to start ttc again. I'm over 30 and am still trying for my first rainbow baby.
> 
> Anyone else over 30 and trying for their first?
> 
> I am new to these kinds of forums. Been TTC for several years with MC 6/16/11. Wondering how you were so successful?Click to expand...

Welcome snowbabies I'm sorry for your loss :( I'm not really sure how I was successful with this pregnancy but I used opks and :sex: every other day leading up to and beyond my fertile period and we were just lucky to catch. Good luck with your journey :) 

Buttrfly I'm glad your supervisor was supportive :) I agree with itsawonder I wouldn't use your normal lube either. The 17 June isn't far away, I can't wait to see your bfp :) 

Flou I'd definitely chase up your appointment, I hope you don't have to wait too long

Melly are you feeling any better? 

Highhopes I bet you have been enjoying your baby shopping, I love it but sooooo expensive just for one let alone 2! 

Itsawonder fantastic news about your cat :) I hope all is going well today, thinking of you and can't wait to hear your good news and see pics of your new arrival :) 

Afm we had a lovely anniversary afternoon tea yesterday, ruby was fantastic and everyone kept coming over to see her as she was so good and asking about her age etc 

Thanks ladies for all your best wishes :) 

Well my little miss has already almost outgrown her Moses basket so we are going to have to move her big cot bed into our room in the next couple of weeks bugger I was hoping she would stay in it longer


----------



## flou

Itsawonder I hope all is going well with you.

The hospital phoned me today and they want me to have another cd21 bloods. Have no idea why as each one has come back that I'm ovulating but never mind. This will be the fourth one. I'm cd 20 tomorrow and about 5 dpo so I'm going for my blood test tomorrow. And I should have my next appointment with the FS on the 7th July to discuss all my results and what we do next.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks melly how are you this cycle?

Itsawonder that is so great about your cat! How are you and little one?? I'm guessing you are in the hospital and look forward to update!
I did find mineral oil finally on iherb.com so we will see how it is 

Flou glad you at least have a date for follow up! Seems so far away ugh! They must be booked. Hopefully you get your answers soon. Did they take more blood work than just the fsh and progesterone?

Highhopes thanks for the info on hsg. I have also heard many that get pregnant after. Because of blood test results ( updating below) I would be surprised if I did.
I can imagine two of everything is expensive but exciting at the same time! Are you dying to know the genders?

Mrsduck your anniversary sounds lovely! Glad you got some time to enjoy DH and Ruby! How many years have you been married?


AFM got more blood test results back and looks like we've found the problem ( or one of them!) they are worried about my blood sugar as A1C shows borderline diabetic but that isn't new because I am hypoglycemic so have to speak with nutritionist soon ( nutritionist is part of the team too!). Also recommended vitamin d3 1000 mcg twice a day as mine was low and they said its important for pregnancy . Testosterone and AMH levels are high and she said this is indicative of PCOS ( polycystic ovarian syndrome). The symptoms really do explain so much as does the difficulty getting pregnant part. Both the nurse and nutritionist believe this to be the case put together with my wacky cycles but they can't diagnose and are waiting to see if that is what the doctor feels. I don't see why she wouldn't diagnose it though. Anyone have any experience with pcos? I know it can be very difficult to get pregnant but have heard it's treatable and many eventually get pregnant. Is hard because I want answers but once I get them it's somewhat depressing to think about. Can't change it though!


----------



## MrsDuck

Itsawonder I hope all went well and I can't wait for your update :)

Flou sorry your appointment is quite far away but at least you have a date to work towards now. I'm glad they are doing stuff in the meantime, I hope all goes well with your bloods :) 

Buttrfly we've been married for 3 years but together for 10 :)
I'm so sorry that they have found issues but I'm glad everything is treatable and hopefully now that these things have been found it won't be long before your levels are adjusted and you get your bfp :) sorry I can't help with the pcos but I know lots of ladies on other threads have got their bfp's with pcos :)


----------



## highhopes2013

Buttrfly I have PCOS but doctors said I could still have got a bfp naturally if it wasn't for DH sperm issues which is why we went for ivf. I've heard of plenty of women with PCOS getting pregnant. I was told they could try a drug to make me ovulate but as we had sperm issues there was no point. Hopefully there will be an easy solution for you xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Highhopes have you seen these??

https://m.nctshop.co.uk/category/Cots-Cribs-and-Moses-Baskets-products-201

Ruby has almost outgrown her Moses basket already so something like these might last you longer and if I'd seen these first I would have got something like this for Ruby I think they are a great idea and there is a larger one for twins too :)


----------



## highhopes2013

They do look good! But we are getting the Moses baskets as gifts so not paying ourselves. Also, twins are born very small usually so I'm hoping they will stay in the Moses baskets for longer! Can't believe ruby has outgrown hers already!!! Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh that's not so bad :) I know!! I stupidly thought she'd be in it for a few months, now we have to dismantle her cot bed which we put up in her room and put it up in ours. It will be a bit cramped in our room with her cot bed in there but I really don't want to buy something else just for a few months use :/ 

Any news itsawonder?


----------



## MellyH

I was hoping that we'd have an update from ItsAWonder!!!

CD13 here. Tired from travel. Need to get motivated for sex!


----------



## MrsDuck

I know melly me too :) come on itsawonder was it a boy or girl? :) 

Good luck catching the eggy melly :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Melly just a thought...... Are you starting early enough in your cycle? I ovulated cd 14 with my 28 day cycle and you need the spermies there waiting, we always started cd10 and :sex: every other day until all my cm dried up :)


----------



## ItsAWonder

It's a girl!!!! Rivkah Phyllis was born may 30 at 3:00 pm. I will fill you in more as soon as I can :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I came on to update and saw this..yay itsawonder!! I think you said you thought girl? Congrats to you and your DH! Hope you are doing well and look forward to hearing about it all!

Mrsduck how's Ruby?

Thanks highhopes didn't realize you have pcos. Any diet tips that you feel have been helpful? It explains so much with my symptoms when I think about it. I know it makes it for higher risk of miscarriage in first trimester so that makes me nervous but glad I am now being monitored. They talk about metformin it seems along with a medication to ovulate. I don't know if I can take metformin because I have low blood sugar but we will find out. I'm guessing IUI is the route we will go but the doctor will inform me in a couple weeks on the plan! 
How are you and the babies feeling?

Good luck melly! 

How are you doing flou? Where are you in your cycle?

AFM had HSG yesterday and felt it was pretty painful but survived. They didn't find anything abnormal so happy to hear that! Look forward to the follow up with RE so we know where we are going with this.
Mineral oil also came in the mail...much more watery than I thought. This could get messy lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Itsawonder congratulations I can't wait to see pics :) I hope all is going well with your little girly <3

Buttrfly I'm sorry your hsg was painful but I'm glad they didn't find anything abnormal. I'm really pleased everything is now going in the right direction for you, enjoy lots of slippy :sex: and bring on the bfp :) 

Ruby I think went though a growth spurt and just screamed when she wasn't feeding, but thankfully she's back to normal today :)


----------



## MellyH

Congratulations ItsAWonder! Welcome little Rivkah, you're so wanted and loved. 

Buttrfly, sorry the procedure was painful. :/ But as you say, glad they didn't find anything!! Fingers crossed for a fertility bump after the clearing out. ;)

I'm 1DPO. Let the TWW begin!


----------



## highhopes2013

Big congrats itsawonder that's such fab news!

Me and the babies are feeling ok. I'm growing daily and it literally looks like I've stuffed a football under my dress!

Buttrfly I didn't modify my diet because of PCOS.


----------



## MrsDuck

Welcome to the tww melly, come on bfp show your beautiful line :) 

Highhopes I really miss my bump now and all the wriggles and kicks


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Glad Ruby is better :D

Good luck melly!

Highhopes they are recommending I change my diet but also could be because of my blood sugar on top of it. Pcos recommended diet is close to low blood sugar diet. I see the nutritionist 6/13 so we will see. Glad you and babies are well! That sounds so funny that you have a football under your dress lol !


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Let me ask you ladies a personal opinion. RE said not to use opks but this month they are not monitoring ( they will start after this current cycle) I'm worrying a bit about the idea that if I conceive after HSG I would not know exactly when I ovulated and gaging when AF will be here would be difficult. I have had cycles anywhere from 30-49 days at this point. Any thoughts? I don't want to stress but I think either way it's in my personality to do so ;)


----------



## CallMeAL1982

I wouldn't bother, Leslie... Put it in their hands. An HSG doesn't increase fertility unless the issue was your tubes, and that's not the case for you. I also have PCOS and am dealing with the RE now.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks callmeal! I have heard so many getting bfps after HSG so that is why I was wondering... Plus have no idea when I would be ovulating without opks so leaving it up to chance with BD. I can't wait until next cycle when they will be monitoring and helping me along! 
Great that you are also getting extra help! I know we live somewhat close by... Where did you end up going ( if that's too much you don't have to answer) and what's their plan for you? Wishing you the best of luck! Any pcos advice is always welcomed :)


----------



## MellyH

Glad you guys are getting the help you need, CallMeAl!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi callmeal I hope all is good with you :)

Buttrfly if opks don't stress you out then it can't harm ;) I'd be doing them too if it were me haha


----------



## highhopes2013

Buttrfly no one ever told me to modify my diet because of PCOS but then we had speed motility issues which was the main reason for our infertility so PCOS wasn't as big of a deal. I never bothered with opks as they just stressed me out and bd regularly was becoming a chore as it was so didnt need the additional stress! Really miss bd now but just not able to anymore!

Mrsduck i reckon I will miss the bump too im quite attached to it my hands keep going to it during the day!


----------



## ItsAWonder

I feel so behind on all of your stories but will hopefully catch up on everyone status in the next few days. Buttrfly - I do see that you have PCOS. I am sorry to hear that but at least you can now work toward a solution. I have known many women to carry successfully with PCOS and believe it can work for you. Some friends have modified their diets so I will ask in what way as soon as I see them.

So - here is my unexpected birth story. Pics will come as soon as I set them up on the computer.

Rivkah Phyllis was born at 3:00 pm on Friday May 30 and we are all well, happy and healthy.

We tried induction for 13 hours on Thursday and even with the highest possible dose of pitocin my contractions were never more painful than medium period cramps even though they were every 2 minutes. Initially her heart rate dropped to 60 for 5 minutes and I was almost rushed to emergency c-section. She came back but it may have been a sign that vaginal delivery was not her way. We took a break Thursday night and tried again on Friday but she crashed again. Her heart rate came back but it was too high a risk to continue to try inducing. Because I am allergic to lidocaine the anesthetist was not willing to do an epidural so I had to have general anesthesia. It was quite a blow to learn that I would not see my child enter the world. They did allow my DH in which is completely against hospital policy and I am so appreciative of my doctor for pulling that off. No cameras were allowed. Brian was able to be there for her initial check up (her APGAR was 8!) and he was able to have skin-to-skin contact until I was awake. As soon as I woke up and they ran some tests on me they brought me to DH and Rivkah. They assisted with breast feeding b/c I was so groggy and she latched immediately. 

I have never had a day where I cried so much. Felt like a failure and champion at the same time. Had my heart broken in ways I never knew possible and recovered. Bonding was not immediate due to all of the drugs. Not that I did love her right away but I had to process that she really was mine as I did not see her come out. I had to process knowing my husband got to have the experience I always thought we would share. The bond did come beginning the moment the meds wore off and now I know she is mine.

The hormone release has been crazy. Sometimes I cry for no reason at all and other times I am happy as a clam. We are beyond tired and so rewarded. I have never been so thankful for anything in my life.

It turns out the placenta was very small and would have begun to restrict her growth. From the inside my doctor was able to see that my pelvis is much smaller than he originally thought. Rivkah would never have made it out vaginally. She was only 5lbs 8oz and had dropped to 5lbs 1oz. Yesterday she was back up to 5lbs 3.7oz. My milk came in the other day which is helping with her weight gain. The c-section was the right decision.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Double post


----------



## MellyH

Wow, what a ride, ItsAWonder! I'm so glad you're all well and she's finally here. Definitely sounds like it was good that they got her out when they did. :hugs:


----------



## flou

Congratulations itsawonder! A lovely little girl. It sounds like you had a tough time of it :hugs: but I'm glad you and your little one are well.

AF is due either Sunday or Monday. Had some symptoms sore bbs, watery discharge, back ache and bloating. I had my cd21 bloods last week. Just have to wait until the 7th July for my appointment.

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## MellyH

flou - ooooooh! Sunday is not very far away...!!

I am 3DPO. So a long way away from my period being due at this point. :lol:


----------



## MrsDuck

Highhopes for a couple of days after I had ruby I still automatically rubbed my belly as my bump was still there haha it was much wobblier then though :blush: 

OMG itsawonder you poor thing but I'm glad Rivkah arrived safely. I'm still very emotional and cry at the drop of a hat, damn hormones. I thought it was amazing how ruby knew how to breast feed, they really are little miracles aren't they :) 

Flou your symptoms sound good please please pleeeeeeeease bfp show yourself :) 

Melly I hope the tww goes quickly for you

Buttrfly how is the slippery :sex: going? ;)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Highhopes I am there with all the stress of bd. I'm truly hoping they do IUI as the plan so things get easier. You can't BD now physically or are doctors telling you not to? 

Itsawonder thanks for the thoughts! Sorry about your tough time but so thankful they made the right decision and your little girl is here! How are things going?

Flou how were the progesterone results? Symptoms sound good! Hope AF is not here!

How are you feeling melly? I agree with time dragging and I'm not even in the TWW range yet! I've got probably at least 3 weeks until AF due. Hoping for you!

Mrsduck when do they say emotions should get better? Slippery bd not going well. We tried mineral oil this weekend ( not in my fertile time) just to try and it was painful. We've decided ( well me mostly, DH is on board with whatever) that we will use the normal lube and bd when not so stressed and when work schedule allows it. All of this stress and pain is not good. Hopefully this is the last month of it. Oh and also no OPKs to go along with that lower stress plan. We will see how it goes.

Hope you ladies have a great week!


----------



## MellyH

We have never used lube, half the time I feel like we have the opposite problem! :lol:

7DPO here, five days until my period is due. No symptoms at all. Sigh!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Wish we didn't need it melly... It's a pelvic pain issue. Have tried without and all different types but apparently my body is difficult about it. Very painful otherwise.
no symptoms could be a good sign... Good luck!


----------



## MellyH

One of my friends in Australia got vulvodynia after her first baby, almost made the second baby an impossibility! I sympathise :(


----------



## ItsAWonder

Wow ladies - still lots to catch up on and of course, Rivkah is waking up from her nap. Think about you all often and hope to see some good news here soon. At least it seems like you may be leaning more toward the right track. Fingers are crossed every day to see some more BFPs.

Here is Rivkah on her birthday and day 8.
 



Attached Files:







833.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 2









106.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MellyH

Awwwwww look at her. Love the fuzzy downy hair!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw itsawonder thanks for sharing, she looks so much like ruby in that day 8 pic. I hope all is going well, I bet you can't believe she's finally here :) 

Buttrfly I'm not sure your emotions every return to 'normal' haha just got to live with being an emotional wreck ;) 
I'm sorry the lube isn't working better, I hope the stress free approach works

Flou good luck

Bring on the BFP's :)


----------



## flou

Itsawonder your little one looks gorgeous!

AF arrived so onto another month. 

Good luck with the bding buttrfly. I think trying to make it as stress free as poss is the best approach. 

Melly any symptoms yet? No symptoms can also be a good sign. Both times I got a bfp I really couldn't tell the difference between PMS and pregnancy symptoms. It just felt like a bad PMS month. Other ladies have reported no symptoms before a bfp. I hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no flou I'm so sorry :(


----------



## ItsAWonder

Sorry Flou :(


----------



## MrsDuck

How is everyone doing? Any symptoms or developments? 

Ruby has now outgrown all her newborn stuff and her feet are at the end of her 0-3 month sleepsuits already nooooooo she's growing so fast. She's also practically top to bottom in her Moses basket and I keep waking up to find her head at an angle coz she's pushed herself up and hasn't got space, I don't think we can leave it any longer we are going to have to move her cot bed into our room this weekend


----------



## MellyH

Wow, MrsDuck, that's gone so fast! Can we have an updated picture??

flou, I'm sorry :( Do you think you'll try anything different this month?

No symptoms here. Planning to test on Sunday morning if my period hasn't shown up though!


----------



## flou

Melly I hope AF stays away! I'm not sure if we will try anything different this month. Just make sure we dtd at least every other day in my fertile window and hope for the best. We have got our appointment with the FS three weeks on Monday so just waiting to see what they say.


----------



## MellyH

Okay, glad you have the appointment so you can feel like you're doing something proactive!


----------



## MrsDuck

Flou I'm glad you don't have too much longer to wait for your appointment but I hope you catch this month so you don't need it :) 

Melly any developments??


----------



## MrsDuck

Ruby yesterday having her nap (6 weeks 5 days) :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MellyH

Awwwwww look at her face. So beautiful!

I got my BFP this morning! Happy Father's Day to my husband, indeed. :D


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Lovely picture mrsduck!

Congrats melly such great news!!!! How are you feeling?? Did you do anything different this month?


----------



## MrsDuck

Melly I'm so pleased for you whoo hoo :) :yipee::yipee::headspin::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## MrsDuck

So no symptoms hey ;)


----------



## MellyH

Buttrfly - this was the first month I made damn sure we had sex every day from CD11 to CD14. So four days straight. :lol: Even though we were travelling! That was the only thing we did 'differently'. We had hit two or three days out of four the previous four cycles and I kept wondering if we were just missing the right day! So this time I was like, nope, EVERY DAY.

MrsDuck, the only 'new' or 'different' symptom this month was sore boobs! Frankly I am still in disbelief. I start to understand why people look at their tests over and over - in case it was just a trick or something and it's really not there!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Melly- congrats!!! Happy Father's Day indeed! Can't wait to follow your pregnancy journey. 

Mrs. Duck- thanks for the recent picture. She is perfect :)

Flou-good luck at your appointment


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Melly I bet you don't have to pinch your boobs anymore to hurt! I understand being in disbelief! Will you call the doctor today to get a first appointment?

Itsawonder how are you and your family?

Sorry about AF flou:( best of luck this cycle and yay for upcoming appointment!

Highhopes how are you and your babies doing?

Mrsduck seems like Ruby is doing great. Love seeing pictures!


I did go to the nurtitionist Friday and my diet is completely changed. It's more of a blood sugar diet which I guess I need. Apparently when I'm eating healthy I'm not eating enough carbs with meals and I'm crashing. She is concerned at how this probably affected my last pregnancy and these blood sugar issues could have definitely been part of the miscarriage. It really stinks but what can I do except move forward. Meal planning is a huge part right now.
RE appointment tomorrow for answers..yay!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw thanks ladies, she gets away with murder, she's got me and hubby wrapped around her little finger due to that cute face haha

Melly when do you go to the drs?

Itsawonder how are you doing? Are you enjoying being a mummy? :) 

Buttrfly it's amazing the power of a diet, I didn't realise how important it is. I hope all goes well at your appointment tomorrow

Highhopes how are you and your babies? 

Flou how are you? Where are you in your cycle? 

I hope bfp's are like buses and we are about to have our next flurry of them :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Melly are you putting up a ticker?


----------



## MellyH

MrsDuck, I guess I should!! I emailed my GP to ask when and with whom I should make my appointments. Eeeeeee!!

Buttrfly, I hope the new diet helps you feel good and healthy! And to fall prenant. :lol:


----------



## ItsAWonder

Thanks for asking ladies - we are happy and well. Being a mom is harder than I ever imagined but it is the most rewarding thing I have done. Rivkah is so sweet and I can sit and look at her all day (and all night since I am up feeding most of the time). I can't imagine life without her.


----------



## MrsDuck

Melly it's so exciting I'm really pleased for you :)

Itsawonder I could have written that, it's so true. I'm currently looking at ruby having her nap and I just want to go over and pick her up for a cuddle mwaaah


----------



## MellyH

Awwww you guys are making me look forward to the mushy obsession part. :lol: Not so much the lack of sleeping!

My doctor asked me to drop by the walk-in nurse's clinic yesterday to do an 'official' pee test - the nurse was like 'it's a faint positive, I usually tell people to come back in a week and try again' :roll: :( I told her I'd been in Japan for the next two weeks and that I just wanted to get the ball rolling if we could, rather than come back at 7+ weeks and not have set anything up! So she got out a bunch of paperwork for me to sign, and made a 'prenatal registration' appointment for me on July 10th. The paperwork for the appointment says in big, bold, underlined letters at the top "THERE WILL BE NO SCAN AT THIS APPOINTMENT". :lol: I guess people come in with high hopes and then get disappointed!


----------



## highhopes2013

Melly what fab news, congrats! Hopefully there will be more bfps and this is the beginning of a flurry in our group!

Mrs duck I can't believe how fast ruby is growing! Is her personality showing yet? Does she smile? She looks gorgeous!

Itsawonder how are you? How have the first few weeks been?

Flou and buttrfly I hope your next round of appointments etc go ok. Buttrfly have u got a date for the hsg? 

Afm, I'm 28 weeks today yay! I'm huuuuuuge. Twin 1 is very active and kicks constantly. Twin 2 seems a bit more relaxed. The nursery is nearly ready. Need to get my hospital bag packed as with twins anything can happen! Can't believe how fast time is flying.


----------



## MellyH

Hooray for 28 weeks! I'm sure you are huge. :lol: Can we get a belly shot? That's so cool that the twins are already showing different traits!


----------



## flou

Congratulations Melly i am so pleased for you! I wish you h&h 9 months.

AFM I am cd 9 so gearing up to O soon, probably in just over a week. We finally have a house and will be moving into our new home as of the 5th July! Can't wait!


----------



## MellyH

YAYYYYY congrats on the move-in date, that makes it feel so real. Only 2.5 weeks away! Are you going to pack/move yourselves? Are you doing anything to the house before you move in?


----------



## MrsDuck

I love the ticker melly, has it sunk in yet? Yay for getting your appointment date :) 

Highhopes you're allowed to be huge you have 2 in there, I was huge and just had the 1 ;) 
Yes she is very laid back thankfully and she's so funny if she wants something or doesn't want to do something she turns down the bottom lip and looks so cute so generally gets her own way haha yes she's smiling now especially after she's had a good sleep but as soon as I get the camera she stops. Hubby gets so many smiles and she's just on the verge of starting to chuckle first thing in the morning when he gets her out of her Moses basket <3 <3 

Highhopes how many weeks will they let you get to? 

Flou yay for finding a house, not long til you move in, new house, new baby ;)


----------



## highhopes2013

Ruby sounds so cute with her smiles and chuckles!

Melly have u got an appointment booked in for when u get back?

Flou great news on the new house. A good time for new beginnings. FC xx

I will be induced at around 37-38 weeks so max time I have left is 10 weeks. Had a scan today, twin 1 is head down and twin 2 is breech.


----------



## MellyH

Awwww MrsDuck, those smiles and almost-chuckles must be so precious!

Wow, hh, 10 weeks! That makes it sound practically like tomorrow!!

I have an appointment on July 10th for 'prenatal registration'. There's a big bold statement at the top of the form for the appointment - THERE WILL BE NO SCAN DONE AT THIS APPOINTMENT. :lol: Sounds like people have been let down before.


----------



## MrsDuck

Melly are you feeling pregnant yet? ;) 

Highhopes are you having a normal delivery even though one is breech?


----------



## MellyH

MrsDuck, no not really! I don't feel any different. My husband would probably tell you I've been more tired and grumpy this week, but we did just move house on Sunday so every night we've been out purchasing things for the house and arguing about where furniture should go and tripping over boxes, so it's been a tiring, grumpy-making week anyway. :lol:


----------



## MrsDuck

Congrats on moving house :) just to warn you being grumpy and having a short fuse lasted the whole pregnancy for me :/ it soon goes when you see baby's cute face though :)


----------



## highhopes2013

Grumpy is just one of the extreme emotions I've had...I cry at the drop of a hat! Over ridiculous things!

Not sure about birthing options yet. Babies can still turn apparently there is still plenty of room!

Will post a belly pic at some point!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay looking forward to a belly pic, I do miss my bump


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi ladies!

Hope everyone is doing well!

Melly hope you are feeling well. Grrrr to no scan first appointment. I feel like they should give every appointment but that is just me! Enjoy japan! I think I saw in your journal you were leaving soon.

Highhopes yay for 28 weeks! How time flies! Twins must be hard to carry but overjoying at the same time. I did hsg on 6/2 and everything was fine. I did hate the hsg though!

Itsawonder and mrsduck how are you and the little ones?

Flou good luck this cycle and yay for appointment coming up. Did they say they did all testing needed and they will have a plan?

AFM Tuesday I met with RE and we have a plan moving forward . We will do monitoring so they see when I am ovulating ( ultra sounds, blood work a few days in the cycle ). Once they see I am where I need to be I will be out on femara ( like clomid but less side effects). Once I am very close to ovulation they will do a trigger shot to make the eggs drop then I will do an IUI the next two days after that. This along with diet for pcos/blood sugar ( I was properly diagnosed). 
I gained weight this week and have other symptoms so I'm thinking AF may be here in the next few days. Im ok with it so we can get started. We have been really laid back this month not BDing much when we should, regular lube, no OPKs. We had a whatever happens happens attitude this month because need to decrease some of this stress.
Hope everyone is doing well and having a good weekend!


----------



## MellyH

Buttrfly, sounds like they have a good plan in place for you!! Sorry about the diagnosis but at least it lets you access these solutions. :hugs:

I am leaving for Japan in an hour!


----------



## flou

Buttrfly sounds like a great plan. I'm not sure what they will say to us on the 7th but I know we are doing everything we can to get our little one at this stage. All the tests me and DH have had have all come back with good results. We just have to hope for the best. I hope we both get our sticky beans soon!

Melly I'm glad the symptoms aren't too bad for you yet and enjoy Japan.

highhopes not long now. I'm so excited for you!

Mrs duck and itsawonder how are you both doing?


----------



## highhopes2013

Buttrfly it's great that you have a plan for next month, how exciting!!!

Melly have fun in japan.


----------



## MrsDuck

Buttrfly it sounds like they are going to look after you well and have a plan to make you a mummy asap :) I can't wait to hear your good news :) 

Have a lovely time in Japan melly 

Flou not long til your appointment I'm looking forward to your bfp too

Highhopes I hope second baby turns so you get the chance of having a natural delivery if that's what you want (plus where's the belly pic?? ;) ) 

Afm my little chicken is doing well thanks for asking everyone but I did feel very guilty this morning, ruby went to bed at 8pm last night and sometime between then and 6am this morning she must have thrown up all her last feed without me hearing/noticing, normally she will cry but not a murmur and she was all smiles at 6am when she woke up too but when I picked her up the back of her head was soaking wet, one of her arms, her back and all over the Moses basket, clearly she wasn't bothered but I felt so guilty :(


----------



## MellyH

Ohhh don't worry MrsDuck, she clearly didn't mind at all. :hugs:

Hello from Tokyo!


----------



## flou

Hows everyone today? Melly how are the pg symptoms? I'm currently 2dpo today. Got a lot going on at the mo. We move into our new house a week today. It will be lovely to go back to just being the 2 of us after having spent the last 3 months at my parents. And I've got my appointment to look forward to on the 7th. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## MrsDuck

Melly i hope you and your appleseed are having a lovely time :) 

Flou I hope all goes well with the move :) 

Highhopes how are you and the babies?

Buttrfly how are you getting on with he new diet?

Itsawonder how is motherhood treating you? 

I hope everyone is well and enjoying the weekend :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Congrats on the upcoming move flou!! And good luck this month. I also conceived a little after we moved and sounds like melly did too! Maybe I should move again haha ;)

Melly I've been checking out your journal and looks like you are doing well. Hope you are enjoying Japan!

Highhopes how are you and babies doing?

Itsawonder how is your little one?

Mrsduck sounds like Ruby is doing well. Don't be hard on yourself about what happened the other day. You sound like you are doing amazing job and would have been there if you knew what was going on.

AFM had my baseline ultrasound and blood work Friday. Everything looked good so started femara last night. Next monitoring is the 7th. If all is good they will do trigger then ( or I will depending on how it works) and they are looking at the 8th and 9th for iuis. 9th is DH's birthday and oh course that would then mean we would find out the outcome around my birthday. If my body doesn't cooperate the dates would be a bit different. Hard to be hopeful with mixed reviews of IUI but I'm trying!


----------



## flou

Our birthdays must be quite close buttrfly. Mines the 15th. Good luck with the iui! I hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks buttrfly xx

I've got everything crossed for you that you get your birthday bfp, stay positive, it sounds like you are in good hands and they will do everything to get you your baby :)


----------



## highhopes2013

How are the babies mrs duck and itsawonder?

Hope the iui is going well buttrfly. Excited for u!

Melly any symptoms yet?

Flou GL for your appointment...think it is coming up isn't it?

AFM the bump continues to grow daily. Twin 1 is kicking quite powerfully twin 2 is a lot calmer. The photo is the bump at 26 weeks. I'm
Now 30 weeks! Time is flying!!! Only 7 weeks to go eeeeeek!


----------



## MrsDuck

I love the bump highhopes, I've just been looking at photos of mine :) you are looking really good, not long to go now. Are you still working? 

Ruby is good thanks, she's such a happy baby and growing so fast, she's just gone into her 3-6 month clothes eeeek she'll be at school before I know it haha


----------



## MellyH

HH, 30 weeks! How did that happen?! Didn't you just find out it was twins, like, yesterday? :lol:

Buttfly, how's the femara going? Any side effects? Are they going to be monitoring for follicles on the 7th? How many, how long, etc?

Symptoms are all over the map here. Morning sickness which was getting worse from 5+2 to 6 weeks, and then eased off noticeably for the last few days. Constipation like you wouldn't believe (which is tough in Japan because I can't find anything to I trust to take for it!). Bloated like I'm already five months pregnant. :lol: Pregnancy is so glamourous!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw melly sounds like you are suffering :( 6 more weeks of the pants first tri then you will be in the nice second tri and will feel much better, hang in there :)


----------



## flou

We have moved house and currently feels as if we are camping out in our own home.

Had our appointment with the FS today. I'm going to have an hsg but should take 2/3 months to come through. If I conceive they are going to give me an early scan at about 6 weeks and if it seems viable put me on aspirin. If we don't get pg in another year we can apply for nhs ivf. But hoping we will catch soon and it will stick. So at the mo keep trying as we both have good fertility which is good. Just hope it doesn't take too much longer!


----------



## MellyH

I didn't realise NHS covered IVF, that's great, although obviously hopefully you don't need it!!

We are still unpacking from our move three weeks ago!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Flou my bday is the 24th! Congrats on the move. I'm a little frustrated for you that the FS is not doing more...maybe that's just me though. I just can't believe they are waiting another year and then looking at IVF? Maybe I'm not understanding so I apologize. I just know some ladies with unexplained infertility where all the tests check out but they need extra help. Good luck to you with all...I really hope your sticky BFP comes soon.

Thanks mrsduck. Glad Ruby is doing well! Funny how fast they grow :) would love to see new pictures of her

Melly sorry for all the sickness but sounds good at the same time to have symptoms! Do you feel better now that you are home? Yes they looked at follicles yesterday...the left side looked good 21 and 19 which I heard is good. She then gave me the ovidrel injection and I was good to go...first IUI today and second tomorrow :D going so fast no side effects on the femara when I took it luckily!

Highhopes love the bump! I love seeing pictures of bumps. How fast time is flying! What's the plan from here?

Itsawonder how is everyone doing over there?

As I said first IUI was today because everything looked great, I was amazed my stubborn body cooperated and I am having a normal length cycle! Second IUI tomorrow, DH's count was great and IUI felt like nothing! Blood work to check progesterone and estrogen on 7/14 then 7/23 beta test. It feels great to be followed closely.
I started a journal if anyone is interested in following :)
Hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## MrsDuck

Melly how is the sickness? :sick:

Flou congrats on the move, I'm glad fertility is good and hopefully you catch that eggy very soon

Buttrfly the 24th is the 1 year anniversary of me being cancer free so I'll remember your birthday :) I'm glad all is going really well and you didn't have any nasty side effects and yay for lots of follies, I can't wait I hear of your bfp, I've got everything crossed for you

Buttrfly I'll post some more pics of ruby when I get chance to resize some pics :) 

Highhopes how are you and your babies?

Itsawonder how are you doing?


----------



## MellyH

I'm sure I replied in here to Buttrfly about going to find her journal but obviously not!

Sickness is basically just low-level constant nausea. Fun! No actual vomiting, just unsettled/lump in my throat/stomach in knots feeling all the time. It's bearable.


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm glad you aren't actually being sick, but feeling sick is almost as bad :( 

Are you going to find out if you are team pink or blue?


----------



## MellyH

I think I want the surprise, but my husband thinks he wants to find out. :lol: So we'll see how long we can hold out!!

My first scan is booked for 11 days from now! EEEEEEEEEEEE!!

How's everyone doing?


----------



## flou

I've just had a 2 day early birthday present. I've just got my bfp! I'm completely in shock and very nervous and scared. At least I'm off work until September (independent school teacher) so can get through the yucky months at home.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Congrats flou!!! Amazing news! What is the specialist office going to do to assist in the pregnancy process? How are you feeling? When was AF due?


----------



## flou

AF was due last Wednesday but with the move to our new house I just put a delay down to stress. But then yesterday I said to DH that I thought I was pg. Sore bbs, constipation and hot flashes were my early symptoms. So I decided to test this morning and it was positive. I'm not feeling too bad. Occasionally feel sick but I think this is due to constipation more than pg hormones. The FS mentioned at our appointment last week giving me a scan at 6 and half weeks and using a low dose aspirin. I've got an appointment with my GP on Thursday so I am going to ask about being prescribed the aspirin and to discuss the possibilities of an early scan. I'm not sure I want one though which might sound strange but I'm a bit scared of getting attached at the mo. I'm going to wait until I've spoken to my GP and then decide what to do. The ironic thing is I've been moving heavy boxes all week!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay I love loggin on to good news :) 

Melly yay for your scan being booked I bet you're excited, I hope you get pics

Flou I'm really pleased for you congratulations I told you new house new baby ;) I know what you mean about not wanting to get attached but there's nothing better than seeing that flicker on the screen :) I'll have a look for my 6 week scan :) 

How is everyone else?


----------



## MellyH

FLOU!!!! Hooraaaaaay, wonderful news!!!

The day I got my BFP was the day we were moving house and I said to my husband at one point "I'm so glad I found out right in time to be carrying heavy boxes all day!" :lol: So I hear you.


----------



## highhopes2013

Flou that's fab news! I'm SO happy for u! Xx

FC for your iui this month buttrfly. When do u test? Xx


----------



## caz & bob

33 and Trying for 3rd i an temping takeing pregnacare and takeing one teaspoonful of pure Honey with a sprinkel of cinnamon also drinking decaf Green Tea x x


----------



## MellyH

Welcome caz!!

Well, I started actually vomiting today. Hooray morning sickness! Stick little bubba, stick!


----------



## flou

Melly i hope the sickness isn't too bad and hopefully its because you have a sticky bean!

hi caz, sorry for your losses. I hope you get a sticky bean soon!

I've got an appointment with my GP tomorrow. I haven't been feeling too bad so far. Sometimes it doesn't actually feel like I'm pg but then I will get a twinge (or sleep for an hour which I did this afternoon!) I still feel so apprehensive and nervous but I just want to enjoy it and I can't. We went to Ikea today to get some bits for our new house and I couldn't bear to look in the kids section. DH had to nearly guide me through with my eyes closed! I'm hoping after the first 12 weeks I might relax and be able to enjoy it more. Only 7 more weeks to go....


----------



## ItsAWonder

Ladies- I have not forgotten you. We have had family in town almost every day. I think of you often and will catch up soon. 

Flou- congrats!!!!!!!

How is everyone else?


----------



## caz & bob

Hi girls morning sickness is bad I had that up to 16 week with the dd but with the son never had it much xx


----------



## flou

I decided to go for the early scan. It will be on the 1st August when I'm 7+2. I'm a mixture of nervous and excited about it.


----------



## caz & bob

Flou congrats lv X x


----------



## MellyH

Ooooh flou, how exciting. I can understand your nerves, big hugs :hugs: But I am excited for you. My scan is in four days!!


----------



## flou

Good luck melly!

buttrfly how are you feeling? Your test date must be coming up soon. I have my fxd for you.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Sorry for your losses Caz.

Thanks for the support ladies!

Flou I just realized I never wished you a happy birthday I'm so sorry! Very happy belated birthday! How did your appointment go? Are they giving you aspirin or anything? Yay for early scan! 

Melly sorry you are not feeling well..great signs for stickiness though!! Scan coming up yay!

Itsawonder and mrsduck how are you and your little girls?

Highhopes how are you and the twins feeling?

I'm thinking of testing Monday. I have the beta test on Wednesday. This wait feels like an eternity! I'm feeling AF symptoms too so not too hopeful but would be amazing!


----------



## highhopes2013

Flou I know how you feel, it is really hard to enjoy being pregnant once you've had a miscarriage. I was scared that if I started enjoying it and believing it something would go terribly wrong again. I also didn't want to get to attached to the babies incase I had another mc. I'm STILL waiting for something to go wrong and I'm nearly 33 weeks now!!!

Just take it one day at a time hun, focus on looking after yourself, eating well and getting plenty of rest. Are you going to have an early scan?

Buttrfly good luck for the test on Monday...FC for u xx

Melly hope you are feeling well!

Mrs duck and itsawonder hope all is good with you and your babies.

AFM, it's seriously hot here in london and I feel like I'm melting in the heat. My bump itches like crazy and I've taken to walking around the house in pj bottoms and a bra with a wet tissue covering the bump to stop it itching...pregnancy is so sexy! 

The babies are doing good. I had another scan on Thursday and both are 4lb! Aiming to get to 37 weeks and then they will induce...if I make it that far. I'm enormous already! Xx


----------



## flou

My appointment with my GP went well. I'm having a scan on 1st August (i will be 7+2 at that point) and then my GP has asked to see me after on the 5th August. He wants to keep an eye on me before sending me to the midwife. My GP had to say I had had 3mcs rather than 2 to get an early scan done. He has given me aspirin but I'm not taking it at the moment because I'm having some dizzy spells due to low blood pressure. I don't want to thin my blood at the mo as I don't want to end up fainting. I think that could potentially cause more harm. I will be entering week 6 on Wednesday and I have never got further than week 6. If I get through that maybe I can relax a little. Thank you ladies for all your kind words of encouragement. Its helping me keep some kind of sanity.

Good luck with the testing buttrfly. I hope you get a sticky bfp soon!

highhopes I'm glad your two little ones are doing well. Not long now, how exciting!


----------



## MellyH

Buttfly, I really hope you get a glimmer of your BFP on Monday!

flou, glad they're keeping an eye on you, and that you get to have an early scan. August 1st is only two weeks away! Can you do anything to keep yourself occupied until Wednesday?

hh, I do NOT envy you being heavily pregnant with twins in the middle of summer! You poor thing. Your strategy for coping sounds eminently sensible and no, as far as I can tell, pregnancy is not sexy so you do whatever the hell you please to stay comfortable. :lol:

As for me, morning sickness has progress from nausea to actual puking, which is no fun, although I do think I should get some sort of pregnancy achievement badge or something. :lol: My scan is in three days! I'll be 9 weeks on the dot.


----------



## swampmaiden

Hi ladies, was reading through this thread a bit, and wondering about aspirin. Does it help prevent miscarriage? Did it work for any of you?


----------



## MellyH

My understanding is that it is only going to help if your miscarriages are caused by a clotting issue, since it thins the blood, and helps implantation. You're already far enough along that I wouldn't imagine it would make much difference? But I could be wrong! Since you have had three miscarriages already, are the doctors monitoring you closely this time? Have they recommended aspirin??


----------



## swampmaiden

No, I haven't been in to see the doctor yet... I just found out I was pregnant a few days ago.. we were NTNP... I'm in process of getting a midwife at a local birth center... pretty disappointed over lack of care from hospitals.. thanks for the reply :)


----------



## flou

My doctor said to me that there is no convincing scientific evidence that would indicate that aspirin works in preventing mc, however, he said to me if you were my wife or sister I would recommend you take it. You shouldn't take anymore than 75mg of aspirin. This won't harm the baby but the stronger aspirin can. But it only works if you have clotting factors which cause your losses. I've decided not to take it at the moment as I keep getting dizzy spells due to low blood pressure and I don't think thinning my blood more will help as i will probably end up fainting. I'm sorry for your losses swampmaiden. I hope this is your rainbow. 

Melly I am trying to keep myself busy. I'm off on a shopping trip to Bath on Tuesday. We have a couple of weddings to go to. One next month and one at the beginning of September. So I need to find a dress for both. Good luck with the scan. And I hope the ms gets better. I'm not suffering with that at the mo, it all seems to be the other end!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Spotting has started so I'm out :/ on to round two shortly


----------



## flou

:hugs: buttrfly


----------



## caz & bob

Hi girls hope your all Good x x


----------



## MrsDuck

Highhopes you poor thing in this heat. are you putting any cream on your bump to help the itching? A new bump pic is required ;) 

yay for the upcoming scans

Welcome newbies :hi: 

itsawonder i know exactly what you are going through with visitors......a relief when they go home haha

Aw buttrfly I'm so sorry :hugs: 

Afm ruby is now in her big girl bed as we call it ;) she looks so small in her cot. Her personality is really coming out now she's so funny <3 <3 and she can almost roll over yikes


----------



## MellyH

Awwww yay for personality!! That must be so awesome to see.

My first scan is tomorrow!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Whoo hoo will you get pics?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Good luck Melly! Look forward to hearing about it


----------



## MellyH

I hope so!!! I'm planning on pleading my case that my husband is overseas and is really sad to miss it so can I please please take pictures. :D


----------



## Buttrflyl553

They should give you pictures. Sorry your husband is not there for this first time!


----------



## flou

Melly I hope the scan went well. I've got mine a week Friday eek! 

I've reached the 6 week mark today so feeling anxious and nervous and probably will do for at least the next week. 

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## MellyH

It went really well - there are two babies in there! Holy crap!! We are still reeling. :happydance: INSTA-FAMILY, JUST ADD WATER. And seven more months of nausea. :lol:

https://i.imgur.com/3QxTFna.jpg

My mum was immediately going on about the risks and I'm like (a) what do you want me to do, selectively abort one of them?! and (b) let's just be happy and excited for a little while before the dire truth finally sinks in. :lol: Come on, mum.

flou - congrats on getting to 6 weeks. :hugs: Is tomorrow your 'hobbit leaving the Shire' moment? As in, tomorrow you'll be more pregnant than you've ever been? I'm glad your scan isn't too far away, although I bet you wish it was closer!


----------



## flou

Congrats on the twins Melly! I'm so pleased for you. And glad you are well.

I made it to 6+3 with my last pregnancy so got a few more days to go. Got everything crossed and just hoping this one sticks!


----------



## MellyH

Okay, everything is crossed. :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw gorgeous pic melly and I can't believe it twins yay I'm so pleased for you xx

Yay for 6 weeks flou :)


----------



## highhopes2013

Aaawwww melly I'm so pleased for u! Another twin mummy in the group yay! Xxx


----------



## MellyH

You'll have to let me know if you've acquired any wisdom/advice, hh!!


----------



## flou

Hi ladies hows everyone feeling? I've reached 6+4 today which is when I lost my second angel. The freaky thing is it is also my would have been due date. So feeling a few mixed emotions today.


----------



## highhopes2013

can't be an easy day for you. I felt rubbish when I got to my due date with my first baby. But silver lining...you are pregnant again! And although this baby can't erase the pain/memory of the previous one, it is something to look forward to. Have u had a scan yet?


----------



## highhopes2013

Melly how are u feeling about having twins?

I've got a date for induction of labour...19th August woohoo! &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## flou

The 19th August is not that long away highhopes, I bet you are excited! I've got my scan on Friday. I will be 7+2 at that point. Nervous and apprehensive about it but also excited too.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Flou completely understand your apprehension. I know I will feel the same. I'm really hoping for you. The scan will be here before you know it! Will you ask if you should take the aspirin then? I know you mentioned because of how you were feeling you didn't want to just yet.

Highhopes yay for induction date! You are almost there!!

I have my next ultrasound and bloodwork on Friday also. If all looks good IUI will be Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## MellyH

flou, the scan will be here before you know it, and fingers crossed bubba is wriggling away inside!!

hh - I have swung from excitement to terror now. :lol: What have we gotten ourselves into?!


----------



## highhopes2013

Lol I was excited too until the reality hit me. Everyone around me has been mega excited about twins but I've just been trying to get through the pregnancy! Enjoy the first and second trimesters while u can, the third trimester is really tough! I went go the shops today and by 10 min I had to sit down!

Buttrfly got everything crossed for your next IUI. 

Flou not long till the scan. FC for u too xxx


----------



## MellyH

Argh, well the first trimester has been pretty rough, to be honest, so I'm hanging all my hope on a good second trimester so that we can get everything done that needs to be done!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw flou you are bound to have mixed emotions :hugs: but yay for passing that milestone and yay for your scan, I can't wait for pics, maybe more twins?? ;) 

Highhopes yay for 19th, not long now and you'll be holding your babies :) 

Melly I hope the sickness goes soon and I agree the second tri is the best by far

Buttrfly I've got everything crossed for you for next weekend


----------



## highhopes2013

Melly try to get everything u need for the twins in ure second trimester. You will have the energy for it at that time. There's no knowing how u will feel in the third trimester when carrying twins - I've found it gets tougher by the day and I certainly couldn't go round shops testing out buggies etc in my third tri.


----------



## MellyH

Yeah thats what i was thinking!! So much to do. We will have to buy a second car, for instance - we were going to have to do that anyway, but now the window we have to do it is rapidly narrowing!!


----------



## caz & bob

Hi girls hope your all well X x


----------



## flou

Had my scan today and all is good! I think I'm 7+2 and I measured 7 weeks exactly so I am happy with that and we saw a heartbeat! Unfortunately I've been suffering with insomnia the last two nights. Think i was worrying about the scan. I've only on average had 3 hours sleep each night. I got quite emotional when i saw the heartbeat, tiredness and hormones got the better of me.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

This is amazing to see first thing when I wake up! So happy for you flou, congrats!! Do you have a picture? What are the next steps ( aspirin, next scan )?
I would feel emotional too regardless of lack of sleep and hormones! Hope you are able to sleep better tonight


----------



## flou

They took my blood pressure and it was a little high but they reckon this is probably due to the lack of sleep. They want to check my blood pressure again before i start any aspirin. I've got an appointment with my GP on Tuesday. As long as everything is still going well he will then pass me over to the midwife. And then my next scan will be my dating scan at somewhere between 10 and 12 weeks. The ob at the epu said that everything looks good but I can phone them if I'm at all worried about anything.


----------



## flou

I have got pictures and I will try and post soon.


----------



## MrsDuck

Flou that's fantastic news congratulations and a healthy bean with a wonderful flickering heartbeat :happydance: I can't wait to see pics :) 

Buttrfly I hope all goes well for you this weekend too :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Unfortunately nothing happening this weekend:( my body isn't ready for iui yet. Waiting for instructions as to when the next ( and hopefully last) monitoring is


----------



## MellyH

flou!! Hooray for a heartbeat. :D Glad they're monitoring you closely. 

Buttrfly, what were they hoping to have happened on the weekend? Ovulation?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

This weekend would have been IUIs if I was ready. Ultra probably Sunday or Monday and IUIs sometime this week we hope


----------



## highhopes2013

Flou that is fantastic news congrats! Xx

Buttrfly good luck with the iui xx


----------



## flou

Good luck buttrfly with the iui this week.


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry it's been delayed a little bit buttrfly but I hope all goes well this week :) 

Flou still waiting on those pics............ ;) x


----------



## MellyH

Ah I see - good luck for next week, Buttrfly!

flou, how are you feeling?!


----------



## flou

Attached is my scan pic of my little bean. Not feeling too bad. Nausea comes and goes, one minute I feel ill and the next minute I don't feel pg at all. I had a little bit of insominia but I managed to sleep well last night. Boobs still sore, clear discharge, constipation and bloating seem like my regular symptoms. Just can't wait to get to 12 weeks, then maybe I can stop rushing to the loo when I feel some cm thinking that it maybe blood.
 



Attached Files:







SaveInputImage.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MellyH

Awwww hey little bean. 

All your symptoms sound like mine at the same point (although my nausea was near-constanct) so that is a good sign!!


----------



## flou

They say ms can be worse with twins. Are you still feeling nauseous and sick Melly or has it now passed? Yesterday didn't feel sick much at all just a few waves but today nearly all day nausea. My mum is so over excited about everything. She has been a rock to me through everything we have been through over the last three years. I saw my parents yesterday and all she could do was stare at my belly. I've already got bigger around my tummy, mainly due to bloat but mum couldn't help but pat it. She probably won't leave my belly alone once I have a proper baby belly.

I hope everyone else is well.


----------



## MellyH

Hahaha, that's adorable that she is patting your bloat. 

I still feel nauseated if I don't eat every 1-1.5 hours. So I'm basically just snacking constantly. Haven't vomited in a few days!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw flou, gorgeous pic, thanks for sharing :) congrats again, that sounds so sweet of your mum

Melly yay for sickness easing :)


----------



## MrsDuck

How is everyone? :)


----------



## MellyH

Not too shabby, thank you! Still gagging and occasionally vomiting, but I *think* it's easing off a bit. Hooray! I'm already showing though - I was at a wedding yesterday and someone asked when I was due. Sigh! I'm not even 12 weeks!! How are you and Ruby doing? Three months, she must be smiling and giggling up a storm. :D Are you heading back to work or staying home with her?


----------



## MrsDuck

Melly Hopefully that's the end of your sickness and the start of the nice 2nd tri :) have you bought anything for the babies yet and are you finding out the genders? Aw I bet it's a lovely little bump now, I was just starting to show at 12 weeks so with you having 2 in there you're allowed to be showing ;) 

Ruby is getting more and more of a personality every day, her cooing and 'chatting' is so cute and she gets away with murder with her smile ;) over the weekend she has started rolling over after being so close for a week or more but she's finally sussed that her head is heavy so if she uses that to topple herself it's easy. It won't be long I reckon til she's crawling, her legs are so strong, she has been pushing herself along backwards across the floor for a while now, she's so eager to move around. 

Nope I'm not planning on going back to work until she goes to pre school at 3 but hubby has got other ideas haha ;)


----------



## flou

Its lovely to hear Ruby is doing well Mrs duck.

Melly I'm glad the first trimester is getting easier for you.

I haven't been feeling as queasy the last few days. I have been getting the odd wave of nausea and a little dry heaving but nothing too bad. About middle of last week I felt really sick. It felt like a bad hangover. But its eased over the last couple of days. Boobs are still sore, still bloated and still lots of increased discharge. I've got my booking appointment with my midwife on Thursday. Feeling excited and nervous.

buttrfly did you have your iui this week?

highhopes not long now. How are you feeling?


----------



## highhopes2013

Mrs duck ruby sounds like she is at such a cute stage!

Melly I started showing at around 10 weeks...my belly is huuuuuge! And I was slim and short to begin with so I'm all bump now. My morning sickness wasn't too bad either, lots of nausea but only vomited maybe 10-12 times overall. I was very hungry lol!

Flou so glad u r doing well xx

Buttrfly when do u test for this iui cycle?

AFM...I've been stating in hospital this w/e as babies hearts were slowing down a bit. They don't induce twins at the w/e but kept me in for observation. The consultant will scan me today and decide whether to induce labour today or send me home to wait one more week. I'm booked in for induction on 19th August anyway so the longest I will have to wait is 8 days!!! So excited...and nervous!

Any tips for labour mrs duck/itsawonder? Xxx


----------



## MellyH

Oh wow, it's so close HH!!

What are the standard procedures in the UK for twin births? Do they let you try vaginally if the babies are head down? I hope it goes well!!

flou, glad you're not feeling too bad this week. Three days until the appointment! Eeeeeeeeee. :D

MrsDuck, I can't believe Ruby is already getting around at 3 months. That's crazy!!


----------



## highhopes2013

The presenting twin is head down so yes I can try for vaginal delivery. Twin 2 is breech but they can either deliver breech or manually turn the second baby. An epidural is practically compulsory coz there could be complications.

I've been sent home for one last week of 'freedom' before the babies arrive!


----------



## MellyH

LOL, does freedom = bed rest at this point??

An epidural seems basically compulsory here as well. Part of me is disappointed to not get to try without it, for all the hormonal benefits that you're supposed to get from feeling the whole labour etc (shouldn't have watched The Business of Being Born a few months ago!!), but mostly I am happy to let the doctors do their thing and for everything to be safe.


----------



## MrsDuck

Highhopes you are so close hang in there, you'll have your babies in your arms before you know it :) everyone kept saying to me to try and relax and let your body do its stuff and I think they were right. I really struggled until I got into a routine between contractions and managed to relax. I hope all goes really well for you, try to rest as much as poss this week xx

Melly whoo hoo 12 weeks :) 

Flou I'm glad your sickness isn't too bad now :) 

Buttrfly how did everything go?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Sorry for being MIA...just exhausted.
Wanted to pop by quick to ask flou how all is. I saw you had an appointment. Does that means other scan or just chatting? Hope it went well!
Will catch up soon. Just waiting at this point.
Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## MellyH

How much longer until you can test, Buttrfly??


----------



## flou

Hi buttrfly everything is going well with me so far and I am currently 9 weeks. I had my midwife booking appointment which went well. It was mainly form filling. I had my blood pressure and blood tests taken. I am just waiting for a date for my next scan but it should happen approximately in another 3 weeks. I hope everything is good with you. I have my fx for you this cycle.


----------



## MellyH

Hope you get a date for your appointment soon. Are you starting to relax at all since you're well past your previous losses? :hugs:

We had our NT scan today and both twins are doing well, wriggling away happily! I'm so happy.


----------



## highhopes2013

Glad all is going well Melly and Flou! Melly u r nearly in ure second tri aren't u? Time is flying! And Flou 9 weeks already wow! Remember to take
Bump photos along the way! 

My doc has decided to induce on Monday! Can't believe I'm at the end now. Will be a relief coz I can barely move now the bump is so big. I think the babies want out too, there is lots of movement, my belly does the alien thing all the time with lumps and bumps sticking out all over the place! I weighed myself yesterday...I've put up about 60lbs! Starting to freak about how I'm going to lose it all but then a stone of that is just the babies, then there are the two placentas and all the fluids. Hopefully I will have lost at least half of it in a months time.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Flou did the blood tests include another beta? Wasn't sure if they keep tracking numbers. How are you feeling?

Melly so glad the twins are doing well.Very exciting ! If I don't have spotting yet I will test on Monday . Last cycle I began spotting on Sunday.

Highhopes I can't imagine how uncomfortable you may be feeling! Good luck to you and can't wait to hear about it all!

Itsawonder and mrsduck how are you and the little ones?

I've been hanging back from baby and bump and I'm not completely certain why. I've been emotionally and physically exhausted from the iuis and the process this cycle. I'm only on my second too. Some good signs possibly but I also don't want to get my hopes up. I saw 6 rainbows this week in a couple days, my coworker told me Thursday and Friday I looked like I was glowing ( I thought maybe I wore more blush haha) , my mother told me that she always senses my PMS and she doesn't this month and had a good feeling. Of course after she said that I began to feel more cramping. Had some stomach pains for a little while Thursday but don't know if it's related. Anyway, enough of symptoms spotting...let's hope!! Will keep you all updated :)


----------



## flou

I am starting to feel more positive and relaxed but I still have my moments where I feel scared and anxious. But so far so good. They didn't take a beta. They don't normally track hcg and progesterone in the UK unless there is an issue. And at 9 weeks I should be hitting my peak of hcg. I did phone the midwife today as after a bm i noticed my discharge had changed from a watery white colour to a stretchy yellow type. It doesn't smell as far as I can tell and she said it could just be a normal change due to hormones. She told me if it is still there on Monday to see my gp and have a swab to check for infection but it was probably nothing to worry about. She would be more concerned if it smelt and had a green colour.

Melly nearly in the 2nd trimester! Yay! I'm hoping when I get there I will definitely be able to relax more and enjoy being pg and get more excited about having a baby.

Buttrfly I have my fx for you this cycle. When I got my bfp this time round it wasn't until I got sore boobs a day before AF due that I realised I hadn't had my usual PMS symptoms. So I hope you get your bfp soon. And I can understand how the processes you have been through can make you feel exhausted. Take care of yourself.

highhopes good luck on Monday. I will be thinking of you. 

Mrs duck and itsawonder how are you and your little ones doing?


----------



## MellyH

HH, Monday!! You get to meet them on Monday!! How exciting. :D

Buttfly, those all sound like good signs, I have everything crossed for you. :hugs:

flou, my discharge does the same, sometimes it's more yellow-green and stretchy, sometimes it's more white and lotiony. Who knows what's going on down there. :lol:

According to my OB I'm second tri now (I guess they say from 12 weeks?) but I don't actually feel any better yet (sitting on the couch after my morning cup of tea feeling nauseated and trying to muster up the energy to make myself some breakfast). I am hoping to soon though!! I feel emotionally better though, having seen them both wriggling and playing yesterday. :D


----------



## MrsDuck

Highhopes yay for meeting your babies soon, I can't wait to see pics :) 

Flou and melly your pregnancies seem to be flying, I hope you both start feeling better soon

Buttrfly it's hard being on bnb sometimes, I totally understand needing a little break from it. I've got everything crossed for you, I really hope this is it for you

Ruby is just perfect thanks, she rolling all over the place now, who knows if she will bother crawling as she seems to prefer rolling haha


----------



## MrsDuck

How is everyone?


----------



## MellyH

Pretty good here. Except our plumbing has all backed up again (stupid house!) and my MIL is in town visiting and she has lots of issues since she had colon cancer a few years ago, so she is currently holed up in a bookstore waiting to hear that the plumbers have arrived and sorted it out before she comes back here!


----------



## flou

Melly i hope the plumbing is sorted out soon!

highhopes I hope everything went well on Monday and I can't wait to hear about your lovely babies.

Everything is fine with me, just waiting to hear from the hospital about a date for my nt scan. I go back to work in two weeks having had the summer off. Even though I'm not feeling so sick anymore, I'm feeling so fatigued instead. Also none of my clothes fit so not quite sure how I'm going to dress for work! I'm quite slim but I already have a little tummy and I'm only 10 weeks today. Most of it is bloat but I'm convinced I won't be able to hide it for much longer.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no melly what a nightmare and your poor MIL :( I hope it can be fixed easily

Flou I had a belly from about 10 weeks and then at 13 weeks I looked huge but then the bloat went and it went down again which was weird and then it came back as baby.

Dh took a photo of me every week but in silhouette by shining a bright torch and photographing the shadow, it worked really well :)


----------



## MellyH

Oh flou, I'm jealous, I wish my feeling sick would go away! Just spent the morning vomiting up my tea and vitamins.

I had lots of bloat, but now I'm pretty sure it's baby. :lol:

HH, we can't wait to hear an update!!!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Hi ladies!!! 

Flou - Congrats!!!! So happy that things are going well.

Melly - twins!!! Sorry you feel so sick but glad they are wriggly and healthy. Also, I forget, are you in Colorado? I remember someone on here is from the Denver area. 

HH - can't wait to see pics and hear all about your delivery. Enjoy every minute of it :)

Butterfly - we will be thinking of you and will be here when you come back. 

Mrs. Duck - glad Ruby is doing well. Any new tricks up her sleeves?

AFM - Rivkah is also doing well. She smiles and uses her hands. She is finding her feet and sleeps well most nights. I am in love... I start back at work on Sept. 2 so my husband will care for her while I work. He owns a restaurant/bar so he will work nights when I work days and will work days on my days off. We won't see each other much but it's better for her. She will do to daycare when she is 1-2 years old. I am going to try to work 3-4 days a week instead of 5 - as long as the office isn't too busy. Also - someone who looked at our house in the spring contacted us and wants to buy it. She signed a contract and paid our asking price. We found another house a few blocks away with a yard and detached two car garage and signed a contract on that two days ago. If inspections etc. go well we will close on both properties on Sept. 30th. In a few weeks DH and I are going away for the weekend with Rivkah to get new tattoos. I am getting Rivkah's left hand print on the inside of my right forearm and DH is getting her footprint on the inside of his left forearm. This will be my first very visible tattoo but can't think of a better one for the world to see. 

Since DH and I are both 37, and we really want to have a sibling for Rivkah, we are going to ttc again at the 6 month mark (if I am menstruating). So, 3 more months and we may be on the train again. With breastfeeding I wonder if I will be fertile or if I won't ovulate until I stop breastfeeding. Either way, it will be nice to forgo preventative measures again :)


----------



## MellyH

I think you'll be less fertile but probably not completely infertile. My MIL was telling me while she was here that the reason her son and daughter are 15 months apart is because she thought she couldn't get pregnant while breastfeeding! :lol: I'm glad Rivkah is doing so well. And congrats on the house!!! That's so exciting. :D


----------



## flou

Hi ladies how's everyone doing? I've had my nt scan through for the 11th September by which I will be 13 weeks. I can't believe I'm nearly 11 weeks. As a teacher I'm back to work next week. I hope the fatigue eases a little by then.


----------



## MellyH

I've only just started getting some energy back now at about 14 weeks, but I am enjoying it!! Hopefully you can make it through the teaching.


----------



## highhopes2013

Sorry I've been AWOL. As you might have guessed, the twins have arrived! They are one week old now and I'm just starting to figure things out a bit.

I was having regular monitoring and there was deduced fetal movement so doc decided to induce me a day earlier than planned. After 3 days of induction - gel, breaking my waters artificially and putting me on a hormone drip I was still only 3cm dilated so had an emergency c section at the last minute. Babies were born on 20th August at 00:27 and 00:28. It's a boy and a girl!

I stayed in hospital for four days and am now with my mum until I figure out how to do the twin thing on my own all day

It's such a magical time! Beautiful and overwhelming at the same time.

I've really struggled with breastfeeding so if there's one piece of advice I can offer you flou and melly it is to make sure you watch some YouTube videos on how to get baby to latch onto your breast and feed. I didn't do any reading up on this and had/am having a lot of trouble with it!

I will catch up with you properly soon I'm currently expressing milk as I type this one handed and it isn't easy! But hard finding time to surf the net at the mo xx


----------



## MellyH

HOORAAAAAAY HH!!! Thank you so much for updating us. A boy and a girl!! Wonderful news. :D 

I'm glad you have your mum there while you get into the swing of things.


----------



## flou

One of each! How lovely! Congratulations highhopes. I'm glad you have support around you. It can't be easy with two little ones. I'm glad both you and your babies are doing well.


----------



## MrsDuck

Whoo hoo highhopes huge congratulations I'm so pleased for you :) can your mw give you some bf advice and check your latch/ move baby's position slightly, mine did and it made such a difference :) I'm looking forward to seeing some pics when you have time xx


----------



## highhopes2013

I keep getting different advice from different midwives! It's quite frustrating really. Have contacted a breastfeeding specialist so will hopefully get some help.

The sleepless nights are tough going but I think we are in a growth spurt - mrs duck did u notice ruby feeding more often at 2/3 weeks? My two want to feed every 2 hours at the mo.

Hope the rest of you are well. Melly and flou how are the bumps?

Buttrfly how's the iui going?

Itsawonder hope your little one is well xx


----------



## flou

Hi ladies I'm currently 12 weeks and 3 days. All seems well and I am definitely getting bigger. I went to a family wedding on Friday and wore a dress which I had worn 4 weeks previously to another wedding. I hadn't realised how much bigger I have got since then. I'm off to a christening in 2 weeks and I hope i can still fit into the same dress! I have my nt scan on Thursday and I am feeling quite nervous about it. Just hoping everything is ok. I'm hoping that because I am getting slightly bigger around the belly all is well. FX!

I hope you are all doing well. Highhopes sounds as if your two little ones are doing well. Buttrfly how did the iui go? Melly hows the 2nd tri going?


----------



## MellyH

Is 2-3 weeks a wonder week? No, looks like it's a bit early (week 5 is the first one) so yeah, maybe a growth spurt? Hopefully the specialist sorts you out!


----------



## MellyH

flou, none of my dresses fit anymore. :lol: I hope yours still fits in two weeks! Good luck with the NT scan, please come back with some scan photos!! Second trimester is better than the first trimester, I'll say that. :lol:


----------



## MrsDuck

Highhopes I hope the bf specialist can help, the last thing you need with 2 babies are sore nips :) no I can't say I noticed anything different at 2-3 weeks but even now Ruby goes through days of wanting to be fed every 2 hours and then the next day I suddenly realise it's been 5 hours and I still haven't fed her, I think she is easily distracted and food only comes to her mind when she's bored haha I think week 6 was our first nightmare week :( 

Flou whoo hoo for the second tri :) I hope your dress still fits and I'm looking forward to seeing your scan pics :) 

Melly glad you are enjoying the second tri, enjoy it while you can, the third tri is a nightmare and that was with one baby on board haha

Buttrfly I hope all is well


----------



## MrsDuck

How is everyone?


----------



## MellyH

Good good! I felt my first big baby movement yesterday, very exciting. :D And I fly to Portugal for work in two days so I'm all set with compression stockings (sexy!) and an aisle seat.

How are you and Ruby going?


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha sexy socks ;) yay for big movement, it's the best :) 

All good here with Ruby ta although today she is having a whining day for no apparent reason, so draining :(


----------



## ItsAWonder

Mrs. Duck - Rivkah is having a tough week as well. I wonder if it has anything to do with the Super Moon? A few friends have said their kids are acting different from their norms.

Melly - yeah for movement!!!! I am sure your compression tights are lovely :).... Just keep walking around.

HH - How are your little ones? How are you? Rivkah started to eat more at 2-3 weeks and kept going from there. She still will eat every two hours during the day if I am home but she sleeps like a champ. Her first stint is always 5-6 hours followed by another 3-4 and will often get in another 2 for good measure. In the past 2 weeks she has slept through the night 5 times. (Through the night being 8 hours or more but she goes back down until she hits the 12 hour mark.)

During growth spurts she eats every hour during the day.

The good news is that they become more efficient eaters. Before she could feed for an hour straight. Now she is full within 10 minutes max.

Flou - Yeah for that growing belly! How did your NT scan go?

AFM - baby is happy and healthy. I currently have a concussion. My first night out since getting pregnant and before the night even began some drunk guy running from the cops tackled me. I landed head first on the pavement. Really, it was a ton of fun..... Why do these things happen to me? Oh well - it could be worse. At least hitting me slowed him down enough that the police caught him. He has been charged with Assault. 

Getting my new tattoo this weekend. Rivkah's hand print and some vines. Husband is getting her footprint and vines.


----------



## flou

I had my nt scan and all went well. Baby was sleeping so I had to wriggle alot to wake them up. And everytime the sonographer pressed down to get a clearer picture baby kicked back and even rolled over and showed its back to us in disgust of being woken up! But all is well so far and I'm currently measuring 13 weeks. I will post scan photos soon when i get on my computer as I'm posting at the mo on my phone. I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## MrsDuck

Itsawonder Rivkah sounds just like Ruby, thankfully she's a good sleeper too and hopefully you are right about the super moon, she's been a nightmare today I was glad for her bed time haha oh no you poor thing I hope your concussion doesn't last too long. Aw your tattoos sound so cute

Flou that's fantastic news, I can't wait to see pics

Yes feeding does get easier and much quicker, they develop a technique and boobs go from rock solid back to squishy in minutes haha


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi ladies,
I'm sorry I haven't been much for being around. Will try to do better.

Yay ,flou, great news!! Now where are the pictures? When is your next appointment? Will you find out the sex?

Melly the movement must feel amazing. I know you are away at the moment so I hope that is going well and you are feeling ok. Will you find out the sexes? I know that could be coming up soon if you are.

Itsawonder sorry for the concusion :/. How are you and your little one feeling? Would love to see pictures of the tattoos!

Mrsduck how are you and Ruby doing? 

Highhopes how are you and the little ones?? You must be very busy, understandably! Hope it is all treating you and babies well.

Well I'm happy to report that the third IUI went great. Injectables must have done the trick. I got my BFP at 12dpiui yesterday. Beta is today to confirm. I believe I then have second beta in a couple days to make sure levels are going up and probably ultrasound next week. DH and I took off next Thursday for the Jewish new year so hoping to schedule it for then. I'm kind of in disbelief and pretty nervous but hopefully things go well and I can relax.


----------



## MrsDuck

Buttrfly I'm soooooooo excited for you, that is wonderful news :) huge congratulations xx

I'm good thanks and ruby is a little madam, she is refusing to be on her belly at all, as soon as you put her on her belly she immediately rolls back to her back no matter what you do and she is now also refusing to sit, instead she pushes herself to her feet or holds herself rigid, I don't think she will crawl, she'll go straight to walking :wacko:


----------



## highhopes2013

Buttrfly what great news yay! Soooo happy for u! Xxx

Will post more soon, it's so hard finding time. Feel like I'm constantly breastfeeding. Xx


----------



## MellyH

Hahaha, Ruby sounds like such a character!

Congrats again Buttrfly, it's so exciting :D

hh - how is the breastfeeding going? Are you able to do both at the same time? Big hugs. I'm nervous about this very thing.

We are having our anatomy scan in just under two weeks (Sept 29) when we will hopefully find out the sexes!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hh breast feeding 1 certainly gets easier and much quicker, I hope it's the same having 2 

Ooooh melly thought you were staying team yellow yay for finding out. OMG you're 17 weeks already!!


----------



## MellyH

We changed our minds once it was twins. :lol: I already got my 'surprise' thankyouverymuch!! :lol:


----------



## MrsDuck

:rofl:


----------



## flou

Congratulations buttrfly! Wishing you a h&h 9 months. Thats excellent news. 

I have attached my scan pic from last week. My next one is on the 3rd November and we are hoping to find out the gender. I've waited long enough for my little one, I want to know what I am having! I hope everyone is well.
 



Attached Files:







Scan image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MellyH

Awwww little bean! Hello!!! Are you going to make a ticker flou? I keep losing track of how far along you are!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw flou thanks for sharing <3 she's got her hand on the crucial bit of her head that gives a clue to boy or girl, but I'm going girl :)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Buttrfly- Mazel Tov!!!!! What a great way to ring in the new year!!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Yay flou, lovely picture! I agree with the need for a ticker :)'how are you feeling? Have you told friends and family?

Good luck at your appointment today melly!

Hope all the little ones are doing well!

Thanks for the congrats ladies :)
First ultrasound is 9/29 then I have two more after that with my RE until I'm discharged from there then have my first appointment with obgyn end of October.
Hard to know how things are going until that ultrasound!


----------



## MellyH

Yay! That's only a week away. I hope you get some solid symptoms in the meantime.


----------



## highhopes2013

How exciting to have another bump in our group! Xx


----------



## flou

Good luck for the scan buttrfly. I know its nerve racking especially when you have been through so much but I am sure everything will be fine.

I'm glad the yucky stage of the first trimester is over. I'm still feeling very tired, waiting for the apparent new energy. But then I am really busy which isn't helping the energy levels.

We've told all our family, friends and my close work colleagues and my boss. I haven't told other colleagues but I'm no longer hiding it. I'm just not one for big announcements. I'm a teacher and I'm waiting to see how long it takes for my pupils to notice. Teaching reproduction and pregnancy to Year 7 in November could be interesting. I've got a definite growing bump. I bought my first lot of maternity clothes and I'm definitely showing now and I'm only 14 half weeks! But i am quite a slim build. I think all my students think I've eaten alot of doughnuts!


----------



## flou

Buttrfly how are you feeling? Did you have your scan?

I have just had my 16 week midwife appointment and all went well. We heard little ones heartbeat. Midwife spoke to me about birth, antenatal classes and relaxation classes. For some reason it all started to feel a bit real. That I might actually have to give birth! I know that sounds crazy. I definitely look pregnant and I've seen bub twice but for some reason speaking today it suddenly felt really real! I hope everyone else is well.


----------



## MellyH

Yay for a good appointment. I am still waiting for it to feel 'real'. :lol: Maybe when we're in the car on the way home from the hospital?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Yay flou great news about the appointment! Completely understand it not feeling real. How are you feeling?
Sorry been a huge slacker with forums. Had my scan Monday and it's twins! I feel like it's contagious on this thread ;) I'm now 6 weeks 1 day. next scan is 10/10 when we will see the heartbeats.
Melly I forgot to ask when you started showing. I know you started earlier . I've heard it can go either way with twins.


----------



## MellyH

I was definitely showing by 12 weeks, because people were starting to ask pretty direct questions (we hadn't announced yet!). I felt 'big' from like 8 weeks, but that was mostly bloating. :lol:

If you can excuse my undies, here is my 11+5 week 'bump'.
 



Attached Files:







11wk5daybump.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for a good appointment flou, it suddenly felt real for me after the gender scan. 

Whoo hoo buttrfly for yet more twins :)

Lovely bump melly wow can't believe that's 11+5, do you have a current one for comparison? 

I always had a feeling I'd have twins and I didn't, but now nearly all of you have had or are having twins I'm scared to get pregnant again in case it's catching haha and my 'thought' comes true ;)


----------



## flou

Yay for twins buttrfly! That's lovely news. And yes it does seem to be catching! I'm sure this is some statistical anomaly. Even with one baby I was showing at about 10/11 weeks for people to think I was probably pregnant.

Melly that is a big bump for 11+5 but there are two in there. How's the bump feeling now? As im on my feet alot at work I find my bump aches around where my waist is (or should I say was!) And people think im not even that big for 16 weeks. I think I'm going to have growth spurt soon tho. Keep eating, as im hungry all the time and I have had some painful round ligament pain.

How are all the lovely rainbow babies doing?


----------



## MellyH

Yeah it feels almost bruised around the waist line, tender to touch, which I guess is all the muscles/ligaments stretching.

Here's my growth over the last week, that I took yesterday for comparison, I've had another pop!
 



Attached Files:







18+1bump.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 3









19+1bump.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## highhopes2013

Buttrfly what fab news, another set of twins yay!

Melly that is a beautiful bump...enjoy being pregnant. I was showing from around 8 weeks onwards.

Flou I didn't believe it was real until I heard the second twin cry as she was born! I kept expecting it to go wrong even at the very end.

How are l the babies doing? Mrs duck and itsawonder hope all is good with you.

AFM life with twins is craaaaazy! I'm so busy I don't have time to brush my teeth sometimes till midday. Gross I know! I'm loving it though &#55357;&#56835; being a mum is great. Dreading the time when I have to go back to work. I'm also mildly freaked about losing weight...got a long way to go. I had my 6 week check yesterday so I can finally start exercising. I drove my car yesterday after 2 months of boot driving (crazy big twin bump and then c section so wasn't allowed) felt so liberating!!!

My twins are heading into the 6 week growth spurt so I'm just bracing myself for that at the mo &#55357;&#56883;


----------



## Juliars

I had 3 miscarriages, and the whole time during my fourth pregnancy I was praying to just reach 27 weeks because at that point the baby could survive outside the womb. Also, one thing I did that kept my nerves calm was invest in a home ultrasound to hear the heartbeat. Whenever I didn't feel much movement, I did it and was relieved. Also, at 25 weeks get a 3d ultrasound. Its cute and you get to see your little bug moving around and doing its thing.

It definitely keeps you going.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

I read a few of the posts on here and I noticed that a couple of you have had problems with MC and are now pregnant with a healthy baby. My husband and I got pregnant in June after 4 months of ttc which was a wonderful surprise and blessing. Well I mc'd at 5 1/2 weeks naturally and we got past that and started ttc again after I had my first AF after the mc. We got pregnant again in September, but I just started to mc yet again on October 2nd at approx 6 weeks. I am devastated and I cannot believe this is happening to us again and only 3 months after the last one. I have done everything I can to make sure I'm doing everything right and not doing anything that would cause problems and yet here I am going through another mc. I'm 31 and my husband is almost 33. We do not have any children and we have been trying for our first and it obviously hasn't been going real well for us. I'm so scared that we will never be able to have a child. I'm going in this afternoon for a follow up/check up with my doctor and I'm going to ask him why this is happening? I know sometimes there isn't a particular reason, just crappy odds, but if there is something we need to do I want to do that before we even begin to try again. I couldn't imagine going through this a 3rd time. Once was hard enough and the 2nd one is even worse. I am curious what your experiences have been with having more than one miscarriage and what if anything was the reasons behind it and if you have a success story of a healthy pregnancy/baby I would love to hear those to hopefully help my outlook on this horrible time.


----------



## flou

:hugs: Mrs Reinke I am so sorry for both your losses and that you are going through a tough and emotional time. Most of us here have either experienced one or more losses and can relate to how your feeling. In terms of my background we have been ttc baby number one since April 2011. After just over the year we went to the doc to get checked out. Everything came back normal. We were waiting for an appointment with the FS when after ttc for 19 months i got pg. Then i mc at 6 weeks. We tried again and after 10 months asked to be referred to the FS again. Whilst waiting for an appointment and after 11 months ttc we got our second bfp but unfortunately mc at 6 weeks. We had a couple of appointments with the FS but they wouldn't look into recurrent mc until I had another mc. I sometimes felt as if I was trying to get pg to just have another mc. After 7 months ttc i fell pg again and I am now currently 16 weeks pg and so far so good. We do not have any explanation as to why it takes us a while to conceive as all our tests show our fertility is good. And no reason for our 2 mcs. I still get nervous with this pg but each day I am grateful that I am this far. Go to your doctor and see if you can get tested. It does depend on where you are in the world as to whether they make you wait until you have had another. My doc told me the chances of there being a reason for my two mcs is very small and the chances then of it not being able to be fixed is even smaller. Most women who have mcs will go on to have a healthy pregnancy and baby. Try and take each day as it comes. Time is a great healer. Good luck and I am sure you will get that healthy take home baby. I hope its soon fx!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw lovely bump melly, I'm missing my bump :( 

Flou have you tried a bump support belt? Not sure how good they are as I never suffered from an uncomfortable bump, only being uncomfortable because I couldn't bend etc

Haha highhopes that made me chuckle, I don't know how anyone manages with more than one baby at a time, not enough hands, boobs etc I'm the same, I think I'd suffer depression if I had to leave her, I'm loving being a mum and spending so much time with her, she's getting big SO QUICKLY it's scary.

Juliars sorry about your losses but congratulations on your rainbow baby, I too loved my Doppler until I could feel proper movements

Mrs reineke :hugs: sorry you have been going through a tough time on your ttc journey, I don't think any of us found out the reason for our mcs, like you say drs just put it down to bad luck unless you've had 3 then will do tests. I hope your luck has now changed and you get your rainbow baby very soon

Afm ruby caught a cold from our play group and we've all been suffering although she has taken it in her stride. She's now in her 6-9 month clothes (already) and she absolutely loves her jumperoo, I can't recommend them enough, I've bought her a walker too as she wants to be on her feet all the time but she can't quite reach the floor :( she's such a happy baby, laughing and smiling all the time, I'll have to post some updated pics :)


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you ladies for your stories and kind words. It means a lot. :hugs:


----------



## ItsAWonder

Mrs. Reineke - my story is very similar to yours and I did get my happy ending. DH and I are both 37 now, we were 35-36 when ttc. We ttc for 5 months when I got my first positive in March 2013. That ended in a chemical pregnancy at about 5 1/2 weeks. I got pregnant on my next ovulation and had a positive test, I think, in late April 2013. At about 8 weeks I started spotting and an u/s showed that the pregnancy was not viable. I was unable to miscarry naturally and had a very long and drawn out miscarriage in June 2013. I found a new doctor who has been amazing. We tested my thyroid, blood clotting - anything that insurance would cover for blood draws. All was normal. We also did an ultrasound followed by a hysteroscope (a camera in the uterus) to see if there were any major malformations as some fibroids were found. I had some retained tissue from my miscarriage but nothing else to explain why I miscarried. I then had a d&c for the retained tissue in late June.

I thought I should do something - take aspirin, stop exercising -something. My doctor explained that aspirin only works if you have a blood clotting disorder and you use both aspirin and heparin shots. (I did extensive research and came to the same conclusion. Aspirin is basically a placebo in other circumstances.)

I made two changes - I stopped drinking a cup of coffee each morning and stopped taking vitamins with biotin. I doubt that did anything but it made me feel better.

I was able to ttc again in August and had a positive in September (my second ovulation of ttc). My baby girl was born healthy and happy in May.

My doctor thinks I am very fertile. So fertile that eggs which should not have fertilized b/c either the egg or sperm were not healthy did so my body recognized that and shed the pregnancy.

I have since met so many women that were third time lucky. I just had to take deep breaths and stop worrying about so many things.

I was on an exercise ban for my pregnancy b/c I would get contractions when I did exercise. I also had tons of braxton hicks from about 24 weeks on but easily carried to term.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you for sharing your story with me ItsAWonder. It really helps me too hear stories of success after multiple miscarriages.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Okay ladies- this is my 4th attempt to write to you all. Hoping for no interruptions!

I cannot believe we have another set of twins!!!! Congrats!

Mrs. Duck I agree. It makes me nervous to try again as we will probably end up with twins our second time around :)

Is Ruby feeling better?

Melly - great pics. Thanks for sharing. Your bump is beautiful!

HH - How are you hanging in there? 

Ahhhh.... and there's the call for milk. I will write more at work if I have a break.

Thinking of you all


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Twins could be fun, but I am just praying for one healthy baby. We've always thought 2 kids would be great, but I'll take just one if I have to.


----------



## MrsDuck

Ruby is just about over her cold now thanks for asking itsawonder, it was one of those ones that both her and me just couldn't shift :( also I think due to her continuous waking down to the mucus and her spluttering, she is now waking up every 2 hours during the night aaaaaaarrrrrrgh it's worse than having a newborn :( I guess I've been lucky up until now that she's been a really good sleeper, hopefully she will revert to the norm very soon

How is Rivkah? 

Mrs Reineke your chances of twins have just increased from being on this thread haha ;) 

I hope everyone is well :)


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hahahaha!! There are no twins in my family MrsDuck, but we'll see what happens!:thumbup:


----------



## scarletwater

I am .. I have been through it all. Clomid, Femara, 2 IUI's, 2 IVF's but didn't get preganant. I had conceived naturally last month but miscarried 10 days after I had my BFP. It was devastating but I still have hope..


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw scarletwater :hugs: you really have been through it all and it's fantastic that you conceived naturally after it all, I'm so sorry things didn't work out. I hope your body has had a kick start and you will conceive naturally again very soon. Wishing you all the best


----------



## flou

:hugs: scarletwater. Life just isn't fair sometimes. If you have conceived once naturally then you should be able to do so again. I hope you don't have to wait too much longer for your rainbow.

How is everyone?


----------



## MrsDuck

All good here thanks, finally we have all shifted this cold and cough yay I've got mummies and babies play group today so that should tire ruby out :)


----------



## MellyH

Going pretty well here! Flou, why don't you have a ticker yet?! :lol:


----------



## MrsDuck

Yes that's true......ticker.....ticker ;)


----------



## ItsAWonder

All is well here. Rivkah also went through about 4 weeks of not sleeping after sleeping through the night since about 2 months. Turns out there is something called the 4 month sleep regression. Wish I had been prepared for that one. During this time we also moved into our new house and put her in her crib in her own room. Figured since she wasn't sleeping anyway it was a good time for her to adjust to a new room.

The past three nights though she has been much better - only waking 2-3 times.

Flou - I agree. Where is that ticker???

Scarletwater - I am sorry for all of your struggles but hope you get pregnant again naturally soon. If it can happen once it can happen again. My your next BFP be sticky!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Here is my favorite picture so far. It's about two weeks old. 

Posted this from my phone - not sure why it's sideways.....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw she's gorgeous itsawonder, what a lovely smile :) 

Ruby didn't go through the 4 month regression thing, I think she saved it for a 6 month one ;) 

Are you still bfing itsawonder? If so how do you find Rivkah being in her own room? I've been delaying putting ruby in her own room until she sleeps through the night because I can handle her waking and me shoving her on my boob when I've only got to lean over and then 10 mins later put her back in her cot and both of us go back to sleep. but if I had to walk to her room, get cold, feed her, walk back I'd be wide awake and therefore take me longer to get back to sleep

Oh and I really must post an updated pic of Ruby when I'm next on the PC rather than the ipad


----------



## ItsAWonder

I am still breastfeeding and plan on doing so until she is one year. Of course it's not as easy as laying in bed w/ her on my boob and going right back to sleep but I am actually happy to have some private time with DH. The first few nights were really hard so we set up an air mattress and slept in her room for three nights. Now we are living in the room next to hers rather than the master which is two floors above. I have a glider rocking chair in her room which is very comfy and I haven't had any problems falling back to sleep once she is back in her crib. We also have a video monitor so I can roll over in bed and see her little face.

Honestly, it's better than I thought it would be and she is getting better at soothing herself to sleep. She will whimper once and by the time I am in her room she is sucking her thumb with her eyes closed.

Please do post a pic!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Maybe I need to take that jump too then because I do disturb her when I go to bed at night and maybe I'm disturbing her during the night too?? Rivkah doesn't have a dummy either does she? I have a video monitor ready :) an air mattress is a good idea for a few nights too :) 

I will post a pic I promise :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Ruby having her lunch yesterday :)
 



Attached Files:







P1020682 - Copy (2).jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ItsAWonder

She is beautiful!! Love that smile! Thanks for posting the picture.

Rivkah does not use a dummy (dummy is a pacifier, right?). We tried but she never took it. She won't take a bottle either. However, she does suck her thumb and that is how she soothes herself to sleep during the night.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw thanks, yes she is such a smiley baby :) 

Yes a dummy is a pacifier. Ruby won't drink out of a bottle or take a pacifier either, she's getting quite good at drinking out of a glass though. Ruby doesn't suck her thumb but she does clasp her hands together and suck the back of her hand to go to sleep. Is Rivkah's hand eye coordination good? Ruby's is excellent and we put it down to her not having a pacifier and so puts everything else to her mouth, she is really good at using a spoon to eat with already and also copying mummy with her toothbrush (not that she's got teeth but she brushes her gums) I bet Rivkah is the same :) 

Shame you can't post videos on here :(


----------



## MrsDuck

By the way I have nothing against pacifiers ;)


----------



## ItsAWonder

I wish she would have taken a pacifier.. We sure did try!

She is just starting to get better hand/eye coordination but she's still in the stage where she really wants to do things but her body won't yet let her. It must be so frustrating. In the past two weeks she has gotten much better about getting things into her mouth on the first try rather than fighting it.

Funny girl - she figured out how to roll from her belly to her back a number of weeks ago. Once she could easily do it she stopped. It's like she learns something and is then bored of it. Now she would rather stay in tummy time. The other day she began to work on rolling from her back to tummy so we will see how long she actually does it and if she gives up after.

No mimicking yet.


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha it's funny how different babies are, ruby absolutely hates being on her tummy, she just rolls straight back onto her back if put down on her tummy. I don't think she will crawl, she'll wait to walk haha

Does Rivkah have a jumperoo? It is the best thing we've bought Ruby, she absolutely loves it, I can highly recommend getting one if you haven't already. She's got a walker which she thinks is ok but she can't get enough of bouncing in her jumperoo


----------



## ItsAWonder

She has one of those exersaucer jumper combos but it overwhelms her and she doesn't jump in it. She just plays with the toys for 5-10 minutes and then cries. I want to get her a door frame jumparoo. She tried one at a friends and really liked it.


----------



## flou

Hi ladies, just a quick update. We had our 20 week scan and all was well and healthy. Which was such a relief. And we found out we are having a boy! I have attached my scan pic. How is everyone?
 



Attached Files:







scan20.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MellyH

Awwwwwww hey little buddy!!

Wow flou, 20 weeks! That's flying by (from this side of the monitor :lol: )


----------



## MrsDuck

OMG are you 20 weeks already?!! Congratulations on having a boy :) I love the scan pic :)


----------



## flou

Thanks ladies. In some ways for me to the time has flown but in other ways it drags. Especially at the moment. Last few nights I've been sick in the night and I am currently surviving on only about 4 hours a sleep a night. I've taken today off sick to try and get some rest. Not ideal but I hope this passes soon. I went through a similar period like this at 14 weeks which lasted a couple of days.


----------



## MrsDuck

It's your body preparing you for no sleep once baby arrives haha ;) 
No seriously I hope you feel better soon :)


----------



## MellyH

Four hours sleep! Oof, that sounds tough.

Here are my little ones' profile pics from my scan two days ago. They are both labelled Baby A, but one of them is Baby B and I don't know which one. :lol:
 



Attached Files:







24weekprofile1.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 2









24weekprofile2.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw so cute melly, I do love scan pics :)


----------



## flou

Lovely scan pics Melly!

Good news from my end I managed to get a decent nights sleep last night! Yay! I did however eat breakfast and then brought it back up again. Not so good but I will take the good night sleep.


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry for the sickness flou but yay for a good nights sleep :)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Flou and Melly - I love the pics!!!! They look so healthy :)

Sorry you are sick Flou but glad you got a good night's rest. I had insomnia for most of the pregnancy but as Mrs. Duck said - it helped me prepare for sleepless nights. Now if I get 4-5 hours in one block I feel so well rested that I can't sleep any longer!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha itsawonder me too, the things we get used to hey


----------



## highhopes2013

Sorry I've been AWOL ladies...life with twins is keeping me very busy! They are 12 weeks old today, how time flies! It's so lovely when they get to the stage where they are more active and responding a lot more. All the tiredness just melts away when I lie the twins next to each other and they grin up at me! I'm finding it hard getting to baby groups as I don't know how I would manage two babies on my own, can't hold them both at the same time. I do go to a twins group every week which is fab. Also been going out for lots of walks but now the weather has turned I may become quite house-bound...or will have to go to shopping centres for indoor walks!

Hope all of you are well - babies, bumps and mums.


----------



## MellyH

That's so wonderful to hear, HH. I can't wait until they're both out and smiling at me!


----------



## ItsAWonder

HH - I can't imagine how hectic life is with twins! Luckily you live in a place where they do have groups you can go to. I can't believe they are already 12 weeks! They really do start to become their own people at that point, don't they?

The weather here has turned as well. we got about 3 inches of fresh snow last night and this morning and it's still dumping. We are still walking every day with Rivkah though. We put her either in fleece or down bunting and we have a warm insulated cover that goes over the car seat if she is in her stroller. They work really well if you are looking for options.


----------



## flou

Highhopes I'm glad your twins are doing well. I'm getting nervous about managing one. They must keep you busy but I bet they are worth it.

I hope everyone is doing well. I've been able to sleep better recently. Which I'm glad about but I keep getting trapped gas in my stomach which on occasion leads me to be sick. I had a dream last night that I had had my lil man and I was cuddling him. It was such a lovely dream and I woke up to him kicking me. I really can't wait to hold him. I hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## ItsAWonder

flou - I loved those dreams when I was pregnant but it was so hard to wake up and still be pregnant. You will be holding your bundle before you know it! I hope you are still sleeping well and that you are no longer getting sick.

To the U.S. ladies - have a happy Thanksgiving! I hate what this holiday stands for but I love to eat turkey and stuffing (and cranberry sauce and pie and gravy and veggies and sweet potatoes.....). I plan to gain 15lbs in one day. I miss living in a city where I can help feed the homeless but I hope they have a warm bed and full belly on this holiday as well. We are going to take Rivkah out in her chariot for a nordic ski in the morning then cook all day. My DH's restaurant is only closed 2 days each year - Thanksgiving and Christmas. They are the only 2 days that he does not work either at the restaurant or at the house, on the road etc. I cherish this time.


----------



## flou

Have a lovely thanksgiving itsawonder and to everyone else who is celebrating.

I'm still managing to get decent amount of sleep even when my lil man is kicking me hard and waking me up. And the vomiting seems to have stopped so fx it stays away! I can't believe I will get to v day by the end of the week. Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been around but I've been checking in.
Wanted to say happy thanksgiving for all who celebrate! Glad to hear things are going well for all. Things are going well here also :)
Congrats flou on team blue!
Itsawonder I understand about the tough work hours for DH. My DH is actually working tonight so we are having thanksgiving brunch. I look forward to the season being over just for his hours to calm down.
Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## flou

Buttrfly glad you are doing well and 14 weeks! That seems to have gone quick. I hope you and your DH managed to have a nice thanksgiving meal.

Been busy Christmas shopping this weekend and thinking about buying stuff for our baby. But I'm finding it quite scary to actually buy stuff. Mum said we can have things delivered to hers so we don't have to have stuff in the house until we are ready.

I hope everyone else is well.


----------



## MellyH

That's a thoughtful offer from your mum, flou. 

Now that Thanksgiving and the third and final baby shower are over, we can finally start thinking about Christmas! Oof. I don't want to think about it actually. :lol:


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm glad everyone is doing well, Ruby has had a sickness bug and it's thrown a real spanner in the sleeping works :( she was being so sick that she just wanted to be cuddled all of the time, but now she isn't being sick she still wants to be cuddled and go to sleep in my arms.....something she hasn't done for months :( my own fault I suppose but when they are sick it's hard not to give them the cuddles they want :( anyhow, not long until Christmas and I haven't even started shopping yet :/


----------



## MellyH

Awww poor Ruby. I hope you can retrain her to sleep without too much loss of sleep on your own part!


----------



## ItsAWonder

It's been a while ladies! Are you all still doing well?

Flou - glad you can send things to your mom's house. I do hope you are able to feel more comfortable soon but of course we all understand. Your little man will be in your arms before you know it!

Melly - Three baby showers! I forgot you had so many! Did you score big? How are your Christmas preparations coming?

Buttrfly - it's hard to be one of those families that has to work harder during the holidays isn't it? I do hope you enjoyed your Thanksgiving brunch! We are about to get a rush of tourists, beginning tomorrow, and will be able to breathe again after the New Year. Luckily I am one of the few people that does not work in tourism so my office will be closed from Christmas through the New Year! Yeah staycation!

Mrs. Duck - is Ruby feeling better? I know Rivkah easily gets into the habit of wanting me at night as well. For one week she only woke once or twice a night. Now she is right back to three wake-ups b/c she wants that 11:00 snuggle. I am trying to cherish it instead of get stressed. Some nights I am better at it than others...... She still hasn't had her first cold and I am still terrified for when it happens.

AFM - things are going well. Hanukkah starts tonight so I can't wait to see Rivkah try to open her first present. My DH will miss it b/c of work but I may bring the present to his restaurant so he can watch. The lucky duck gets to celebrate all the holidays as my DH is not Jewish. She sat on Santa's lap the other night and just stared at him. It was hysterical! I am also looking at Star of David tree toppers and blue and white lights for future Christmas's and Christmas trees. Where I live we can get permits to nordic ski into the woods and cut down our trees. I think we will start next year.


----------



## MellyH

Skiing to and cutting down your own tree sounds SO AWESOME!! I hope Rivkah enjoys her first Hanukkah. We need a new photo!

We did score ridiculously big, these babies are spoiled rotten already. I'm 30 weeks now, and as of yesterday they were both head down, so hooray!!


----------



## flou

Happy Hanukah itsawonder. And seeing your lil one open its first pressie must be exciting!

Melly glad your lil ones are doing well and in the right position. I can tell my lil man is still moving all over the place at the mo but he's got plenty of time to get in position. 

I can't believe I am about to go into the third trimester, I actually feel like its gone so quickly. 

I've finished work for the holidays and I am planning on finishing my Christmas shopping today. My MIL is coming to stay with us tomorrow until Christmas eve and I've got a big extended family dinner on Sunday at my parents which I am looking forward to. I'm starting to get into the festive spirit. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## MellyH

Christmas still feels miles away. I have heaps of presents left to organise! Bloody hell. :lol:


----------



## ItsAWonder

Melly - head down!! Yeah!!!
Yes, I love where I live. It's pretty special to be able to ski and cut down our own tree which Rivkah will be able to pick out.

Flou - third tri already!!

I can't believe how quickly it's all going by. And to think of where we all started and where we all were during the last holiday season.

Thanks again to all of you ladies for being there as a support :)

So my DH wants to have a Christmas dinner. I am going to make Latkes which are a Hanukkah tradition and we are going to have turkey instead of ham. Any other suggestions of what I should cook? I have never been to a Christmas dinner (crazy, I know.)

Funny story: I decided to spin a dreidel for Rivkah last night. Who knew dreidels were life's scariest invention? The first time she looked kind of scared but I really didn't believe it was scaring her. The second time she screamed, cried, held on for dear life and buried her head in my neck. Guess we'll try again next year.....


----------



## MellyH

Awwwww that's kind of adorable though. :lol:


----------



## MrsDuck

I know where has the last year gone?? It's going to be a very different Christmas for us all this year :) 

Itsawonder- Wow that's so special to ski to choose a tree and cut it down to take home, something you see at the movies :) what's a dreidel? I hope you get to spend lots of time together as a family and your hubby doesn't work himself too hard :) you can't have a Christmas dinner without sprouts haha

Melly yay for both heads being down, not long to go now yay

Flou wow where did that time go 3rd tri!! Yay. Have fun at your family dinner and I hope your mil spoils you while she's there :) 

Highhopes how is everything with you?

Afm Ruby is still waking 2-3 times a night but having a 2 hour nap at lunchtime so I get to have a sneaky nap then too :) my Christmas decs are up but I've still got some shopping to do. Hubby is cooking Christmas lunch this year for the whole extended family but he's never cooked a roast in his life so no pressure haha


----------



## flou

Christmas dinner wouldn't be the same without sprouts! I love them but DH hates them but he always has an annual sprout at Christmas. And if you have turkey you have to have stuffing and pigs in blankets. We are going to my parents this year for Christmas dinner. I'm quite looking forward to getting spoiled with my Mum's Christmas dinner.

It is amazing what a difference a year makes and I am so pleased we have all got something to celebrate about. Last Christmas I was still recovering from my 2nd mc. I had a gp appt on the anniversary of my second loss. Hearing my little ones heartbeat exactly a year after my loss was very emotional and very humbling. I just can't wait for him to be safely into this world.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Mrs. Duck - a dreidel is a small top that you spin and it's used to play a game during Chanukah. Gelt, (chocolate coins) m&ms or some other form of candy are used as "money" for the pot. It's kind of a betting game but the dreidel determines what you win or lose. There are 4 sides and each has a Hebrew letter. The letters are an acronym for "A Miracle Happened There". However, if you are in Israel, one letter is different for "A Miracle Happened Here".

It's a kids game and usually really fun which is why it's so funny that Rivkah is so scared of it.

Here is a Wikipedia link: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dreidel


----------



## ItsAWonder

How are you ladies?


----------



## flou

Everything is going well here. Bubs is doing well so far. I can't believe ive only got 9 and half weeks left until my due date! I had a horrible chest infection last week which affected my asthma. I headed straight to the doc and he prescribed me a course of steroid tablets. He assured me they were fine for the baby as the tablets are a weaker version of what would be given to help his lungs if I went into premature labour. But all better now. I just seem to be at that point of having more and more appointments so I feel I am always at my doctors surgery! I can't wait to finish work. 6 more weeks to go! How's everyone else?


----------



## ItsAWonder

The infection sounds awful Flou but I am glad you are better. 9 1/2 weeks to go!! Amazing!!! Your day will be here before you know it!

All is well here. Rivkah is 7 1/2 months. Her really cute and really loud yells found a new and much higher octave today which I heard on lunch break.


----------



## MellyH

Hahahah, the new octave sounds ear-piercing!

Sorry about the chest infection flou, glad it was able to be dealt with. :hugs: And I totally hear you on the appointments - this afternoon we have a hospital tour, then tomorrow we have a growth scan, then on Wednesday we have a check-up with the OB, then on Thursday I have my chiro appointment!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Hey ladies. Do any of you know anything about weaning? Mrs. Duck maybe?

I just made a mountain of pureed food for Rivkah and froze it. Then I realized that she needs to start eating more textured food at some point but I don't really know when. Occasionally, when we travel, I will buy food and Stage 2 is still pureed. Therefore I assume that it's okay for her to still be eating pureed food but I really have no idea. On Friday she will have a few shots with the nurse but we don't see her doctor again until her 9 month check up.

I also don't know when I should start backing down on breastfeeding or if I just follow her lead on when she is hungry. Some days she will eat a lot of food some days she won't eat much of anything other than breast milk. I plan to stop BFing the day after her first birthday.


----------



## MrsDuck

Flou I'm sorry about the chest infection but glad all is good with baby and WOW only 9 weeks whoo hoo :) 

Yeah those last few weeks you may as well camp out at the doctors/hospital as you are there so often haha

Itsawonder the weaning guidelines I believe are just to get baby to be eating the same food as you by the time she is 1. Go at whatever speed she is ready for.

I do a combination of finger foods that she can hold herself ie large chunks of fruit and cooked veg, different things on toast, sandwiches cut up, omelette in strips, anything really that she can hold and chew bits off and I also just crush or chop up whatever we are having for her ie pasta in sauce, fish with veg or chicken with veg etc and I keep a supply of mashed vegetables in the freezer in portion size to give to her too.

If she's only used to purees she will gag as soon as she finds the smallest lump so introduce lumps slowly and as the gagging stops make the pieces bigger (or that's what I did anyway) now Ruby hardly ever gags no matter what I give her. Just let Rivkah lead you :) also with milk, Ruby some days doesn't want milk at all during the day, I think because there is stuff going on that she thinks she will miss out on if she lays down for milk haha and other days like today she doesn't really want much food instead she wants her milk, I'm just letting her guide me. Not sure if I'm doing any of it right but hey ho haha

Afm we went back to mummies and babies this week and guess what?? She has a cold again aaaaaagh! :(


----------



## highhopes2013

Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't been around for ages...the twins are keeping me very busy! I'm loving being with them but it's so exhausting! Saffiya now sleeps through the night but Zayaan has a feed at 4am so I still don't get a full nights sleep. They will be 5 months old on 20th jan! Can't believe how fast time is flying by. 

Hope the bumps are doing ok. Can't be long left now! And hope mums and babies are doing ok too! Mrs duck I hope ruby recovers from her cold soon. Itsawonder we will be starting solids in a few weeks too eeeeek! I'm doing a course on introducing solids in feb as I really don't have a clue what to do. Thinking of just giving finger food like Mrs duck says - baby-led weaning is meant to be the big thing at the moment but I don't really know much about it!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Mrs. Duck - thanks for the advice! Since we have so many purees still in the freezer we are now mixing them with some finger food. Purees with blueberries, cheese or whatever she can pick up on the side. You are right about the gagging. She is finally getting over that so I will try some larger chunks next. 

How do you make your omelets? Do you use just yolk or do you use the whites too?

HH - I can't imagine how busy you are with twins! So glad to hear they are sleeping through the night though. Rivkah has had many phases where she does but she regresses a lot too and will wake 3 times a night. Every time we travel she seems to regress.

I hope your class on solids is informative. Please pass on info you can. Our community is so small we don't have an opportunity to take classes.

How are all the pregnant ladies doing??


----------



## flou

I had my whooping cough injection yesterday, so my arm is still feeling a little sore. I had trouble convincing my mum that the vaccine would be safe. She didn't get me vaccinated against whooping cough when I was little as we have a family history of epilepsy. Since then research has shown no link and the vaccine is completely different. I am also a biologist so looked up the research myself and spoke to my doc about it. I am happy that it is safe for me. And I know if my lil man had whooping before he got vaccinated when I could have prevented it I would feel so guilty. Anyway mum wasn't convinced and I know she is only trying to protect me. In the end she realised it was my decision and relented. 

I feel now I am on countdown to maternity leave which I can't wait for. I am starting to feel really tired now after a day at work. 5 more weeks to go! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## MellyH

My mum originally complained about getting the vaccinations that I asked her to (flu and whooping cough) ('I've never gotten the flu shot! They inject you with THE FLU!') until I explained to her how vaccinations work (she never had a problem with us getting chicken pox/measles/etc vaccinations as kids, for instance) and then she got them. Phew! Speaking of which, my own bloody husband hasn't gotten his whooping cough shot yet!

I am happy today thought because WE MADE IT TO 35 WEEKS! WOOOOOO!


----------



## MrsDuck

Itsawonder I use all of the egg for her omelettes and scrambled egg, as long as it's all well cooked I believe egg is fine

Yay for 35 weeks melly :) 

Flou I hope your arm is better, yay for being on maternity leave countdown :) 

Highhopes Ruby will be 9 months on 28th!!! How did that happen already? It's scary how quickly time flies


----------



## ItsAWonder

9 months! It's going so fast!!

What are her latest accomplishments?


----------



## flou

Hi ladies how are all of you, bumps and babies? I seem to be so busy with appointments and antenatal classes at the moment. Everything seems to be going well, my lil man is wriggling away inside as I type. I discussed my birth plan with my mw last week. On most of it she has put open minded which my DH says is me winging it. I just find it really difficult to decide now what I want having never been through it. I have opted for a water birth with gas and air. But if the pain is too much I will take some pethidine but I am hoping i can manage it without. After having spoken to lots of different people about birth and labour this last week, I feel like bring it on! Just another 3 weeks until I am full term. I can't believe it!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Can't believe you are almost full term Flou! I remember that "bring it on" feeling. Do your best to just go with the flow and don't beat yourself up if you alter your plan. Most likely all will be picture perfect but either way, once your baby is in your arms the rest will begin to fade away. So excited for you!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

That's so true itsawonder, you have all these plans but baby has it's own ideas haha

Flou 2 weeks to full term whoo hoo, I'm so excited for you, I remember my last few weeks as though it was yesterday, rest as much as you can :) 

Afm Ruby has a food allergy we think to peanuts and thanks to her sandwich being on the same plate as hubby's peanut butter one to encourage her to eat it, we ended up in A&E with her face all blotchy and lips swollen :( she's alright now thankfully. She's a cheeky monkey refusing to crawl but is almost walking, she want to hold your hand and walk ALL DAY LONG if you'd let her haha She's also babbling all the time and shouting mama and hiya or hello all the time, she's a little live wire

I hope everyone is well :)


----------



## MellyH

Sorry to hear about the allergy, MrsDuck :(

We are doing well here. The twins are back above their birth weights, and we are getting some more sleep at night, which is great!


----------



## MrsDuck

That's great to hear melly :)


----------



## highhopes2013

Oh gosh how long have I been off this site...melly you've had the twins already?! Big congrats! And Flou ure nearly there too how exciting. I will read back through when I get the chance but hope you are all well. Mrsduck hope ruby is ok after her allergic reaction.


----------



## highhopes2013

Itsawonder I did go to the wesnjng course I mentioned last time. They gave me a few links to useful websites etc. I can forward you the email if you like? 

Basically they said there are two options: purée or baby-led weaning (finger food progressing to whatever you are eating) both methods are fine but if you are only giving purées baby will find solids harder as they won't have experienced textures etc. best way is to just give finger sized chunks of fruit/veg to begin with and progress to bread/pasta etc. u can steam/boil/cook veg or give it raw...rare for babies to choke apparently they will just gnaw on the harder stuff. When u give cooked food just avoid salt as babies kidneys can't handle it. Herbs are fine to use. If using prepackaged purées check the ingredients as some have a lot of extra stuff in. Baby porridge has sugar in so be aware of that. Babies will get most of their nutrition from milk though so keep up with that they said! Initially babies just need to get used to textures and flavours but won't consume as many calories as they would with milk. Doidy cups are great apparently.

Sorry if that's all random stuff, it's all I can remember lol


----------



## ItsAWonder

HH - thanks for the weaning info. We are finally getting into our groove. Since she still doesn't have any teeth, dry chunks of food like fish/meats she refuses to chew and just moans until I remove it from her mouth. Luckily she does like chunks of fruit and some veggies. Everything else she eats as a chunky puree and she eats a lot.

Mrs. Duck - so scary about her allergy! Glad she is ok. Rivkah also doesn't want to crawl but will walk all day holding our hands. Stubborn little girls. Can't wait for her to say Mama!! When did that happen?

Melly - glad to hear you are getting a bit more sleep and that the babes are back to birth weight. How are you hanging in with two little ones?


----------



## flou

MellyH said:


> Sorry to hear about the allergy, MrsDuck :(
> 
> We are doing well here. The twins are back above their birth weights, and we are getting some more sleep at night, which is great!

Glad to hear your two little ones are doing well.


----------



## MrsDuck

Itsawonder our girls sound so similar, in the past few days she will stand completely on her own and take a few steps without us holding her but then she tries to run and over she goes haha. I'm not sure when she first said mama because her first noises were a sort of ummmma ummmma which eventually developed into mama. She still won't day dada no matter how many times I say it to her. You are right stubborn haha


----------



## ItsAWonder

Mrs. Duck - taking steps on her own!! Amazing! When Rivkah cries she bawls "Mmmaaeeee Mmmmaaeeee" I wonder if that will turn into Mae Mae or Mama.... I'll let you know.


----------



## MrsDuck

Yes that will soon turn into mummy or mama or whatever you choose to be called :thumbup: we bought Ruby some proper babies walking shoes yesterday and it's made such a difference to her walking, much steadier, there's no stopping her now :)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Amazing :)


----------



## highhopes2013

Wow that's amazing Mrsduck and itsawonder!


----------



## highhopes2013

We've got 'baaaabaaaabaaaaa' from Saffiya but that's about it so far! Can't believe the twins are six months old already...the time is flying by!


----------



## MellyH

Wow, six months! Mine will be a month old next week. Everyone says it flies but honestly, it's been a long four weeks so far. :lol:


----------



## highhopes2013

I know exactly how u feel melly I used to think the same thing. Try to enjoy every moment coz from around 8 weeks it really will start to fly. Three months was when it got significantly better for me, it was a real turning point. What did you have? Boys? Girls?


----------



## ItsAWonder

6 months and 1 month already!!! Oh my goodness! People always say it's goes by fast but this is ridiculous. They really will be 18 and on their own before we know it. These years will be precious.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw melly you will soon turn that corner and the time will start to fly :) 

Well ruby is keeping me fit, she just wants to walk walk walk haha


----------



## ItsAWonder

Hey ladies! Everyone doing well?


----------



## flou

I'm 3 days from my due date so currently on labour watch. I have always had this feeling I was going to go over, I just hope he doesn't make me wait too much longer to meet him. I had a growth scan last week as a couple of my belly measurements were a bit off but he was just below the 50th percentile and weighing 7lb. He still has the longest legs and a small head. Both me and DH were long skinny babies so it doesn't surprise me that he seems to be going the same way. I just feel like I am in some kind of weird limbo and I think he feels too comfortable in there so I think he will probably make me wait a while yet. How is everyone else?


----------



## ItsAWonder

Oh my goodness!!! Three days from your due date! Come on little man - it's time to say "hi" to your mama!

Flou - my thoughts will be with you. I can't wait to see pictures :)

Things are going well here. Rivkah is going through a mommy phase and cried and cried when I left for work. It's the first time she has done that. Her little face broke my heart. It makes my DH feel awful too as she is with him, not a sitter. We have decided to hire a sitter 2x a week this summer, once on his day and once on mine, so we can get on our mountain bikes. I cannot wait to get back in shape (or pregnant again...).

Rivkah still doesn't have any teeth and still doesn't crawl, although she is almost doing a commando crawl, but at least I don't have to run after her yet. What I love though is that she has started babbling. Her baby talk is adorable!


----------



## MellyH

Three days!! Best of luck, flou, you really do forget labour almost straight away. :lol:

Sorry HH, I missed your question on the previous page. I have a boy and a girl!! Both thriving right now, at the expense of my poor boobs.


----------



## flou

I love baby babble to wonder! Rivkah sounds so cute.

Melly I am glad your two little ones are doing well.

Due date is tomorrow and I have been experiencing BH contractions today. I have had other signs of my body gearing up for labour for a while. Menstrual like cramps which come and go, increased cm, general moodiness. Its like pms on steroids! But the BH were worse today so I am hoping he doesn't keep me waiting too much longer.


----------



## MrsDuck

Flou that sounds really promising, keep us posted but sounds like you won't have to wait much longer yay I can't wait for pics :) 

Melly how are the twins? 

Itsawonder Ruby only started crawling a few days ago, our girls seem so similar. How's her walking coming along? Baby babbling is so cute, I keep trying to record Ruby's but she won't perform for the camera haha


----------



## ItsAWonder

Flou - had a feeling you were in labor. I sure hope so!


----------



## flou

Afraid not, still waiting. One minute I am having menstrual cramps and back pain and the next minute it goes away. I was really hoping he would make an appearance today as its my brother's 30th birthday. Its my Dad's birthday on Tuesday so my lil man could still share a family birthday yet. I just hope he arrives soon!


----------



## MrsDuck

Ruby came at 40+1 so hopefully today's the day for you too :)


----------



## ttcfirstbebe

Yes. I had an ectopic in 2013. It was !y first and only so far.


----------



## MellyH

flou, hope you're off having mini-flou by now!

MrsDuck, the twins are well. Burning the midnight candle tonight but they had a big outing today (lunch, then Target, then grocery shopping!) so hopefully they sleep well once they're finally down.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Mrs. Duck - Rivkah is very camera shy as well. They really are similar! Her walking is the same. She likes to hold our fingers and power ahead. Still no crawling - or no formal crawling. She does this weird thing that looks like a lizard - she will rock toward her left side and throw her right leg forward with the knee cocked and out to the side, then she rocks to the right and throws the left leg forward, and repeat. She can move a few feet this way.


----------



## MrsDuck

Flou I can't wait for the update :) 

Aw glad the twins are doing well melly, I bet they are starting to develop their personalities now :) 

Aw itsawonder that sounds so cute and I can just picture it as that's what Ruby was doing, something has finally clicked and she has started to crawl, but only when she has to, she'd much rather be walking haha

We had Ruby's first assessment today and although she's full up with a cold (again) and after making us wait 45 mins to be seen, she still performed <3 <3 I can't believe where the past 11months has gone???


----------



## highhopes2013

Aaawwww sounds like all the babies are doing really well! Good luck flou if you haven't had your lil guy yet! 

We are doing great, the twins are seven months old already! Time is flying by!


----------



## MellyH

Hahah, hh, your ticker says you are 68 weeks pregnant!


----------



## ItsAWonder

HH - seven months! Where has the time gone?

Mrs. Duck - what does her assessment entail?


----------



## MrsDuck

Her assessment was just her height and weight and then them asking can she do this and that and she performed her walking across the hall for them and then questioning us on dental hygiene and safety in the home and then we were given various reading books and nursery rhymes as part of their 'get kids reading' program and they talked about diet and vitamins too. It was more an assessment of us I think haha


----------



## highhopes2013

Must get rid of the ticker hahahaha


----------



## flou

Hi ladies my little man Arthur David Alec was born on Friday 27th March at 5:34, weighing 6lb15. My blood pressure went back up on Monday and I was admitted to hospital, I've only got out today. The docs at the hospital decided as I was over term to induce me on the Wednesday which sent me into labour on Thursday evening. However I was already having regular contractions before they induced me on the Wednesday. When I was in established labour I went from being 2cm dilated to 10 in 30 mins. They didn't believe me that I wanted to push. They didn't think it possible as first time mother. But after an hour of me going I want to push they examined me and realised I did want to push but by then I was too tired. I had to be rushed into theatre for a spinal anaesthetic to have forceps. Doc still couldn't get out my little boy so he was delivered by c-section. Not the type of birth I wanted but none of that matters as Arthur is here safe and sound. He had some initial probs with his blood sugar but all resolved now. We are both glad to be home.


----------



## MellyH

Welcome little Arthur!!! And congratulations flou -sorry it didn't turn out how you wanted but sounds like you handled it really well. :hugs:


----------



## ItsAWonder

Arthur - welcome to the world!!!! I am sorry you did not have the birth you had hoped for but that feeling will fade away. Glad everyone is healthy and happy and I can't wait to see pictures! Congrats Mama!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Huge congratulations flou, whoo hoo welcome to the world Arthur. I'm sorry things didn't go as you planned but I'm glad you are both well. I can't wait to see pics xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Big congrats flou! Births never seem to go as planned but at glad he arrived safely and you are ok. Try to rest as much as you can - recovery from a c section isn't easy! Xx


----------



## ItsAWonder

As we speak my husband is trying to put Rivkah back to sleep. She occasionally wakes about 30 minutes after I put her down and needs to be rocked again. Tonight my husband decided he should put her down as we are going to night wean soon (which means he will get up with her to avoid feeding). She only wakes once to feed at about 5 am but she is ready to give that up. Anyway, I am listening to her scream and cry so hard she is choking. It's been going on for 10 minutes. With me should would have gone back to sleep in one or two minutes. My heart is breaking and all I want to do is run into her room to help soothe her but I know I can't. This really, really hurts.


----------



## MrsDuck

You are stronger than me. Ruby won't settle with daddy, in fact if she is just grizzling and daddy goes to her its a full on screaming fit, in fact it's far better to let her soothe herself than for him to go in :(


----------



## ItsAWonder

Well, she screamed with him for 45 minutes and finally fell asleep. She woke 5 minutes later....
I went in and she was back asleep in 5 minutes and slept until 5 am. Go figure.


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha sounds about right, there's nothing quite like a mummy cuddle ;)


----------



## MellyH

Ohhhh poor poppet, the screaming teally gets to you doesn't it??


----------



## ItsAWonder

Hey ladies. Just checking in hoping you are all well. DH, Rivkah and I will be traveling for about two weeks to visit my side of the family; we leave on Saturday. I'll be thinking of you and will see your updates upon my return. 

Flou - if you have time (hahaha, I know) upload some pics!!


----------



## ItsAWonder

How is everyone doing?

All is good here. AF returned after a year and 1/2 hiatus on April 15. I think DH and I may start to ttc after my next AF. I can't believe we are back at the beginning. Since it took a good year to successfully get pregnant last time we are expecting it to take a while now, especially since I won't have time or funds for acupuncture and abdominal massage. I have also heard that some women have a harder time getting pregnant after a c-section so, fingers crossed all goes well!


----------



## highhopes2013

Oh wow! I've been thinking about whether to go for number 3 or not. Im going to wait till next year at the earliest. No AF yet for me but I do feel like I have period pains now and then.

Hope you are all well. We are in teething hell at the moment, I've had a fair few 4am starts &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## MrsDuck

Itsawonder did you have a good holiday? Sorry af returned but whoo hoo for starting to ttc again :) are you still bfing? 

Highhopes OMG I can't believe you are thinking of starting ttc haha do you not need sleep haha ;)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Happy Mother's Day ladies! Sorry to be MIA but thinking of you all. My twin girls were born prematurely at 29 weeks 6 days after an emergency c section on March 17. They were in the nicu for over 6 weeks until last Saturday. Now we are all settling into a routine... Or trying. 
Good luck to all those ttc again and I hope all is well with the rainbow babies &#128536;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsDuck

Buttrfly I love the photo, your girls are adorable and I'm so glad they are home now xx


----------



## ItsAWonder

Buttrfly - you babies are beautiful!! I cannot imagine how trying those first six weeks must have been but I am glad everyone is healthy and happy and home! I love how twins snuggle.

Mrs. Duck - I am still bfing, 4-5 times in a 24 hour period. We meet with her doctor on Friday to see if we can start cows milk and if so, I will begin to wean. I love bfing but I am ready to be done. Since she sleeps easily 10 hours straight at night I was not surprised AF returned.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Oh - and happy birthday Ruby!!! One year! (I don't think I already said that but if I did she just deserves another cheer.)


----------



## MrsDuck

Lucky you with Rivkah's sleeping, I'm lucky if Ruby does 5 hours :wacko: I've been trying to wean her off the boob too but she's having none of it, she'll only drink an ounce or 2 out of a bottle and that's if she's not tired, if she's tired only boob will do haha

Aw thanks, I know she's my big girl now, 1 how did that happen already???


----------



## MellyH

Awwww happy first birthday, Ruby!

The twins have been going from a 10pm feed (becoming more like a dream feed in the last week or so) through to 6am pretty consistently since 12 weeks old. Yay kids!! I think they will drop the 10pm feed as well, lately they barely wake up for it and don't take a full feed.


----------



## highhopes2013

Gosh ruby is a year old! That time has flown by! My twins are coming upto 9 months &#55357;&#56883; can't believe it!!!

Lucky you Melly with the twins sleeping so well! That's fab!


----------



## ItsAWonder

HH - 9 months - seriously! Time really is flying!

Melly - good on you with them sleeping so well. 

Mrs. Duck - I just started to wean Rivkah yesterday and she is not happy about it either. Unfortunately she hates the taste of cow's milk too. However, yesterday I did blend banana, blueberries and strawberries into her milk. She would not drink it out of a sippy cup or a regular cup. I then put it into a reusable pouch and she drank 2 ounces in the first sitting and 4 ounces in the afternoon. I hope to slowly reduce the amount of fruit and eventually use a cup but for now, whatever works.


----------



## MrsDuck

Best of luck with the weaning itsawonder, I've had a break from trying because she was taking less and less cows milk the more I tried but will start again soon and just stick with it this time. She will drink it ice cold from a glass but doesn't want to know warmed up or if she's tired. Good advice with the fruit, I'll give that a go


----------



## flou

Congratulations Buttrfly! They are both so cute!

Happy Birthday Ruby!

Below are pictures of Arthur. One when he was first born and a more recent photo. I can't believe he is 8 weeks today. He is sleeping through the night from 10-6. But won't sleep much in the day so I can't get much done. I am loving being a mummy! He was definitley worth the wait!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw flou he's gorgeous and grown so much already, yup time sure flies with a baby, I have no idea where the past year has gone

Ruby had her 1 year jabs last Friday, she's had a cold the past few days and now she has a fever poor lamb :(


----------



## MellyH

Awwww poor Rubes, hope she's feeling better soon, that's a bad run! Mine have their four month shots next week, noooooooooo.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Flou - I love the pics! He just melts my heart! I hope you get some more time during the day when his nap schedule regulates and I hope that doesn't affect his nighttime regime.

Sorry Ruby is sick :( We are waiting until Rivkah is about 15 months to do her 1 year shots as I know they are tough ones.

Well - we are officially ttc this month. I am not doing much other than bd'ing here and there but I'll keep you posted! As it took a year to conceive Rivkah I want to stay calm about it for the same amount of time but we'll see how that goes. I should ovulate in the next few days or so.


----------



## flou

Itsawonder good luck with ttc! 

I hope Ruby is feeling better Mrs Duck and I hope all goes well with her jabs. Arthur has his first lot on Thursday. Even though he is normally quite a relaxed baby I'm still nervous for him. I've bought the Calpol just in case.


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks ladies, these jabs are awful, so far since she had them she's had a high temperature almost the whole time, today she is finally a bit better, a cold now becoming a cough, spots and symptoms of measles and generally just unwell it's heartbreaking that you can't do anything for them but cuddle them and give them calpol :( plus she's hardly eaten a thing for a week now she just wants mummy milk, it's like having a newborn again and she doesn't want to go to anyone but me, very clingy. Thankfully I think we've finally turned the corner today and she's on the mend yay :) 

Haha melly we call her Roobs. Thankfully the 4 months jabs are fine :) 

Whoo hoo itsawonder, keep us posted with your ttc journey, I bet things happen much quicker this time. It must be Rivkah's 1st birthday any day now Happy Birthday :) 

Flou I think us mummies hate their jabs more than them ;)


----------



## MellyH

Glad to hear she's improving. :hugs:

Good luck TTC, ItsAWonder! Hopefully it's a shorter joirbey this time.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Poor little Ruby - glad she is on the mend and glad they won't remember the discomfort.

Rivkah turned 1 on the 30th. We took her to a hotspring resort between us and Denver on Wed - Thurs, then to the Denver aquarium on Thursday and yesterday evening we had a party for her. She had her first slice of pizza and ate the entire slice! She also had a chocolate cupcake with banana/vanilla frosting. She kept shoving bites into her mouth and spitting them back out so I don't know if she liked it or not but it sure was cute!

I also think I ovulated on her b/day so we'll see what happens. Since my c-section my uterus is tilted very far to the right which I know can cause fertility issues. I am going to talk to my friend who does Mayan Fertility Massage to see how I can help straighten it out. I think the massage should do it but it may take a few months or so.


----------



## MellyH

Good luck with the massage!


----------



## MrsDuck

Wow itsawonder, lucky girl, glad she enjoyed her birthday and her pizza haha good luck with the massage :) are you testing soon or just waiting to see if af shows? 

How is everyone else? 

All is good with us, ruby is back to her normal stubborn little self haha running me ragged, I need eyes in the back of my head :wacko:


----------



## ItsAWonder

I plan to wait for AF. I know it's only the first month of ttc but I am much more calm about it than I was the first time around. I do hope it happens faster....


----------



## flou

Good luck itsawonder! You never know you might catch first time but I am glad you are feeling more relaxed about it.

Mrs duck I am glad ruby is back to herself. Arthur coped well with his first set of jabs. He seemed more sleepy than usual but apart from that he was fine. He has his next lot soon so I am hoping he copes just as well with them.

My mil is staying with us at the mo. She has been with us for a week and will be for another week. The week has got better as it has gone on but at the start she kept making comments that would really annoy me. Like saying it was a shame Arthur has blue eyes. I have blue eyes but DH has her eye colour which is brown. Arthur has lovely blues like his mummy, they might change but I'm not sure they will. And then she kept telling me I am spoiling him! He is only 11 weeks old. From the time we started ttc to him being born took us 4 years and with two losses, if I want to cuddle my son I will! Ahhhhh! Sorry for the bit of a rant.


----------



## MrsDuck

Flou I know EXACTLY what you mean, MIL's hey :gun: rant away and keep on with the cuddles, they will all too quickly be grown up and not want mummy cuddles anymore haha I'm glad Arthur was fine with his jabs, big brave boy :)


----------



## MellyH

You can't spoil a two month old anyway.


----------



## ItsAWonder

I agree, there is no such thing as spoiling an 11 week old baby! And if she doesn't like blue eyes she doesn't have to visit. This is her grandson for goodness sake. Glad things are getting better....

AF came so I am on CD 4. Feel absolutely fine about it and hoping to have a date night with hubby and plenty of wine.


----------



## flou

Thanks ladies. It has got easier but I can't wait to have my house to ourselves again. Come on Saturday! At the moment I have Arthur curled up asleep on my lap and I can tell she doesn't approve.


----------



## ItsAWonder

I approve!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry AF came itsawonder :( but I hope you had a good date night :) 

Flou I hope you are enjoying your house back to yourself :)


----------



## MellyH

Booooo for periods. Hopefully this is your cycle, IaW!


----------



## ItsAWonder

We had a GREAT date night! I had 1 1/2 glasses of wine and was drunk (or at least very, very tipsy). Breastfeeding = cheap date :). 

We are almost done weaning as Rivkah is down to 1 feed before bed, and I think I will cut out that feed soon as she is handling it really well. I hope with a little cow milk before bed she will still sleep.

Got a + OPK this morning so I should ovulate on Sat. We did not have time to BD today but will try to squeeze it in and should be able to tomorrow and Sat. Fingers crossed it works!

How are you all doing?


----------



## highhopes2013

Gosh I've missed so much! How are you all? Flou ignore what your MIL says, your baby your rules. I used to get really upset and paranoid and try to take on board all the advice and now I just ignore it all.

I'm going back to work next week &#55357;&#56852; can't believe my maternity leave is over, where has the year gone?!

Hope all the babies and mummies are well.

Nelly how are you finding it being a twin mum?


----------



## ItsAWonder

HH - Good luck going back to work! I thought it was going to be really difficult but I was surprised to find it felt like a vacation. To only worry about myself and my tasks was a reprieve. :)


----------



## hmmohrma

Hey Ladies! I've been off BnB for about two months, but I am a first grade teacher on summer vacation and in need of some venting space. I thought I'd drop a line to you to let you know browsing this thread is very uplifting.:thumbup: I am 31, and DH and I waited until we were finished with school, had good jobs, and had our home ready for a family before we started ttc 13 months ago. Due to the seven years it took my parents to conceive I always worried I would have that problem. It turns out we got BPF after ttc 1 cycle two different times, but we lost the babies. The ultra sound on our second showed severe physical disabilities, including the skull which probably would have caused severe intellectual disabilities. After the D&C, my normally regular cycle went crazy which made even thinking about ttc when we got the go ahead scary. We got the go ahead in January, and we went back to ttc in April. We have not had any luck yet, and in the last few days I've had several people announce 2nd trimester pregnancies. We're on tww right now, but I have a very sore throat all of a sudden and I've been pretty emotional about all of this the last couple weeks. Anyway, reading through your posts has given me hope again (isn't this place great), and I didn't want to just read and run. Congrats on all your beautiful babies! :happydance:


----------



## ItsAWonder

hmmohrma - I am so sorry for all of your struggles and glad you found us. Please feel free to keep posting here as it's the most supportive group of women I have found. Acupuncture really helped me both physically and emotionally after my second loss and I do believe it's worth a try for anyone who can afford it. After a few sessions I was able to see the world in a different light and stop obsessing about my fear of another loss or complication.

Keep us posted on your journey!


----------



## ItsAWonder

So this just happened.....

Only 9 dpo! Just felt weird.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1591.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## flou

Wow itsawonder! Congratulations! How are you feeling?

Hmmohrma I am so sorry for your losses. I am glad you have found us. Please keep us updated on your journey. And don't worry about venting, sometimes you just need to. And what is lovely about the ladies here is that we have all been through it. Good luck and I hope you get your rainbow soon!

AFM life seems really busy at the mo. I went back to work and DH looked after Arthur. DH works for at home and the nature of his work means he can easily control his workload. I'm a teacher so I get school holidays so he is going to work whilst I'm off and during term time he is going to be full time daddy. I went back because my maternity pay was poor for the UK. It was really difficult to leave Arthur, even knowing that he was with Daddy. But I'm back at home with him for the next 8 weeks and on full pay. Yay!


----------



## ItsAWonder

8 weeks at full pay - that is great! And what good news that your DH can stay home so Arthur can avoid daycare until you are all ready. I hate leaving Rivkah too but it has gotten easier.

For the past few days or so I have been feeling queasy on and off which is why I took a test so early. Last time I had no symptoms until at least 6 weeks. Other than that I feel fine but I wonder if I will get morning sickness this time around.


----------



## MellyH

Oh my goodness, ItsAWonder - congratulations! *squeals* That's such wonderful news. 

hmmohrma, I'm sorry to hear about your struggles. :( That must have been so heartbreaking at the scan, I can't even imagine. We're hear to vent if you need.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Thanks!!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Have my first ultrasound in 1 1/2 hours. Really hoping to see a heartbeat but of course I am nervous.


----------



## MrsDuck

OMG how did I miss your fantastic news itsawonder :happydance: :headspin::wohoo: huge congratulations, I wonder if it's twins haha ?? I can't wait for your update

Highhopes I'm sorry your mat leave is over :cry: I hope going back to work isn't too tough on you

Hmmohrma I'm so sorry for your heartbreaking story, I hope your journey has now taken a happier route and you'll have your rainbow soon

Flou enjoy your summer hols with Arthur and whoo hoo for full pay


----------



## ItsAWonder

Well, things did not go so well. I was supposed to be 6w3d and they only saw yolk - two yolks actually so Mrs. Duck, you are right.

I will get the results of my beta today. If they are still going up and not down then we will do another scan next week to see if there has been any development.

Since I got such an early positive test I doubt my dates are off but I am holding onto a little hope.


----------



## MrsDuck

Itsawonder don't give up hope, remember how early you are, I've got everything crossed that you will see 2 heartbeats next week. I Wish you didn't have to go through a week of worry first though, try and stay positive xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Omg how amazing is this that we are now onto second babies?! Itsawonder that's great news congratulations.

Flou I'm a teacher too! Also UK-based, but we get 6 weeks not 8 for the summer. So nice to have a long stretch of time at home with the babies!

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## flou

Highhopes enjoy the summer hols. September always comes quicker than I think it should!

Itsawonder stay positive, its still early days. I have my fx for you and your babies. I hope you see two healthy heartbeats next week.


----------



## MellyH

Oh ItsAWonder, I hope everything turns out well. :hug: I'm sorry it wasn't what you were hoping for.


----------



## Laska5

Just found this forum & would like to join in! I'm 32 & we've had two miscarriages this past year. Last one was in May & this is our first cycle being able to conceive again! I'm currently cd11, not sure if I'm ready to go through this emotional roller coaster ride again!


----------



## MrsDuck

Welcome laska5 I'm so sorry for your losses and the painful journey you are going through, I hope the rest of your ride is a smooth one and your rainbow baby isn't far away :)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Another bad day of ultrasounds. Still one sac and two, now large, yolks but no fetal poles or heartbeats. Waiting for my beta results and really hoping they are going down. I have a wedding to go to this weekend and an event at a brewery so my doctor told me to have fun and have drinks.

They are also seeing something wrong with my left ovary but they are not sure what it is. Most likely it is a cyst from that ovary releasing the egg that is now fertilized so they expect it to go away when the pregnancy fully ends but they are going to run some tests next Thursday as I will be out of town for a while.

Really hoping the miscarriage doesn't begin while I am away but I have a feeling it won't happen that fast.

If I haven't miscarried by next Thursday I am going to ask for a D&C - I just want this done.

My DH is being so supportive but he keeps talking about how we will try again. I am beginning to think that Rivkah is all I need. Sure, I would like her to have a sibling but I don't know if I can go through this again. I have been pregnant 5 times and have had one live birth. I really think I may be done.


----------



## flou

:hugs: Itsawonder I am so sorry for your sad news. :hugs: All I can say if it were me I would take some time out, relax, have fun at the wedding and enjoy some quality time with your lovely little girl and DH. It is such a rollercoaster ttc and if you are unlucky to experience a loss (or more than one) it does make it harder. :hugs:


----------



## flou

Laska5 said:


> Just found this forum & would like to join in! I'm 32 & we've had two miscarriages this past year. Last one was in May & this is our first cycle being able to conceive again! I'm currently cd11, not sure if I'm ready to go through this emotional roller coaster ride again!

I am sorry for your losses :hugs: Its not easy ttc after a loss and I understand what a rollercoaster it can be. All I can say that it took me 4 years and 2 losses before I got my little man and he was worth all the pain and heartache. I hope you get your rainbow soon!


----------



## MrsDuck

Itsawonder I'm so sorry :hugs: I was really hoping to log on to read good news. I hope all turns out ok with your ovary too x


----------



## MellyH

Hi Laska, welcome. Fingers crossed for this cycle!!

Itsawonder, I'm so sorry :( You are so strong for trying again even this time.


----------



## ItsAWonder

D&C scheduled for Monday and I am actually looking forward to it. I am ready to move on and let my body heal. DH and I have decided that I am going to give my notice at work - I will probably give about 3 months notice and take 3 years or so off. It's time for us to take time as a family. We can hike together, ski together, ski and bike alone as we have not been able to get much exercise with our schedules. I love my job and probably won't find a situation as great as this again, but I love my family so much more.

In the meantime, my dad needs spinal surgery on his neck and my cousin is about to have emergency triple bypass surgery. It has put everything into perspective.

Ladies - thanks again for being there the past few years. I could not have made it through all of the ups and downs without you!!

How are you all doing?


----------



## flou

Itsawonder I hope your dad and cousin make a good recovery after their operations. Enjoy the time with your family. It sounds lovely what you have planned. My best part of the day is when I get Arthur out of his cot, when he wakes up in the morning. and put him in bed with me for cuddles before we get up and start the day. The simplest things with those you love are definitely the best.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Surgery was done on Monday and I actually feel great. I had no cramping and very little bleeding. 

My cousin had emergency quadruple bypass over the weekend as she became very unstable but is doing well now.

I am going to put my notice in at work as soon as I see my boss and take about 3 years off - until DD is in nursery school.

Right now I am enjoying my non-pregnant self, drinking coffee and some wine. As soon as I am fully healed I am getting back on my mountain bike and getting in shape.

DH is still on the fence about a sibling for DD but I have no interest in having another unless DH is 100% sure that is what he wants. All of this has made me really appreciate what I have and I no longer feel the need for anything more.

Life is really good.


----------



## highhopes2013

Itsawonder u sound so positive...that's great. Sounds perfect what you have planned for the next three years. I'm so sorry for how things have gone recently but it sounds like you are doing well given the circumstances xxx


----------



## ItsAWonder

Well - it's been an interesting month. Turns out my D&C failed and they did not get the pregnancy. I had no bleeding etc for 2 weeks after surgery, then started to bleed. After two weeks of bleeding I miscarried on my own - which sucked. The reason I had surgery was to avoid miscarrying at home. For three days I was in pain and finally had to call my husband home from work as I could not take care of my DD. 30 minutes after I called him home I miscarried while my daughter screamed b/c she was so scared that I was in pain. After that I felt better.

The pathology report came back and I miscarried everything. Now, a week later, I finally feel normal and the spotting has almost come to an end.

The crazy part is, after all of this, I am longing to be pregnant. I think a miscarriage always makes me feel empty and I have a need to fill that emptiness. I know another child is not really what I want so I am thinking of starting a miscarriage support group in my area instead.

In a few weeks we are adopting a kitty as well.

I feel bad that my DD will be an only child but instead I am focusing on the vacations we can take and the time we can give her that would otherwise be eaten up by a sibling.

After 3 d&c's, a hysteroscope and a c-section my doctor, husband and I agree that my body needs a rest.

How are you ladies all doing??? I would love to hear updates on your little ones!


----------



## flou

:hugs: Itsawonder, you really have been through it but I am glad you are feeling better. Support group sounds like a great idea. Apart from the ladies on here and my mum (who herself has had a mc) I find it really difficult to talk about. But I wish I could as I think there is quite a taboo about it yet it happens to more people than you think. I can fully understand the feeling of wanting to be pg after a mc and I think it is all about filling that emptiness. I know after both of mine it made me want a baby more.

My little rainbow is doing well. He's nearly 6 months old now, sitting on up on his own and trying out loads of different solid foods. Favourites include banana and sweet potato but he hates broccoli! I can't believe how much he has changed since he was born and I know he is going to change so much in the next 6 months. How's everyone else and your little ones?


----------



## ItsAWonder

Six months - I can't believe that!! Rivkah's favorite food then was avocado and it still is. Glad to hear he is doing so well!

Rivkah is hysterical. She's almost 16 months. She knows about 50 or so signs and can say about 10 words, she plays jokes on us, and laughs all of the time. It gets more fun every day!


----------



## highhopes2013

Oh itsawonder you really have been through a tough time :( sending you a hug xxx

We are doing great. The twins are 13 months and crawling all over the place. They pull up to stand and cruise too and nothing in my house is safe anymore lol They keep me sooooo busy but I'm thankful for them every day. In fact...lately I'be been seriously considering giving up work for a couple of years too...and really want to have a third baby! Is that crazy?!

How is everyone else? Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Itsawonder you have certainly be through a tough time lately :hug: but glad to hear all is good with Rivkah :) she and Ruby are at a lovely age now and both are little pickles by the sound of it haha

We started with signs when she was only a few months old, it's amazing how much they understand from such a young age. Ruby is chattering away now constantly although a lot of the words sound very similar and she likes to name and point to parts of your body and absolutely loves animals

It's good to hear all the babies are doing well, I can't believe how quickly the months seem to pass, we'll have teenagers before we know it haha


----------

